#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Коллективный дневник медитаций

## Джеки

Друзья,  у меня возникла идея создать тему о практике медитации,  которая могла бы  стать коллективным дневником. Цель - поддержание у участников мотивации медитировать регулярно, а также обмен опытом (насколько это возможно в формате открытого форума). Скажите,  такая тема могла бы быть полезна на ваш взгляд?  Приняли бы участие?

----------


## Амир

> Друзья,  у меня возникла идея создать тему о практике медитации,  которая могла бы  стать коллективным дневником. Цель - поддержание у участников мотивации медитировать регулярно, а также обмен опытом (насколько это возможно в формате открытого форума). Скажите,  такая тема могла бы быть полезна на ваш взгляд?  Приняли бы участие?


Такое обсуждение будет ставить практикам не правильные цели и ориентиры, т.е. вводить в заблуждение и уводить с пути. Относительные цели и задачи, которые ставятся в медитативных практиках и которые мы можем обсудить, слишком далеки от абсолютных.

----------

Айрат (11.04.2017), Антарадхана (11.04.2017), Владимир Николаевич (11.04.2017), Дубинин (11.04.2017)

----------


## Фил

Можно сделать тему, добавлять туда сообщение каждый день (пустое или с картинкой какой).
А те кто взмедитнул - будут ставить "спасибо".
Таким образом каждый день будет стыдно перед другими пропустить, как у анонимных алкоголиков.
Анонимные медитирующие!

А насчет впечатлений, действительно, это уже очень субъективно.


PS интересно только, насколько медитирующих хватит.... может и надолго хватить, я не знаю....

----------


## Дубинин

> Можно сделать тему, добавлять туда сообщение каждый день (пустое или с картинкой какой).
> А те кто взмедитнул - будут ставить "спасибо".
> Таким образом каждый день будет стыдно перед другими пропустить, как у анонимных алкоголиков.
> Анонимные медитирующие!
> 
> А насчет впечатлений, действительно, это уже очень субъективно.
> 
> 
> PS интересно только, насколько медитирующих хватит.... может и надолго хватить, я не знаю....


Более того, то, что у одних "медитацией" будет называться, у других будет решительной ошибкой и "ужас- ужас" (например если правоверный тибето- буддист, некий чань- дзен    @*Алик* - медитацию вздумает проводить, то со времен проигранного диспута неким Хешаном- Каламашиле, это действо- фу- фу..)

----------


## Фил

> Более того, то, что у одних "медитацией" будет называться, у других будет решительной ошибкой и "ужас- ужас" (например если правоверный тибето- буддист, некий чань- дзен    @*Алик* - медитацию вздумает проводить, то со времен проигранного диспута неким Хешаном- Каламашиле, это действо- фу- фу..)


Да какая разница. Каждый по своему может.
Хоть отче наш в храме читать.

----------


## Дубинин

> Да какая разница. Каждый по своему может.
> Хоть отче наш в храме читать.


Э нет- мрак и разложение, ибо хитрый примат- внутри сидящий- начнёт подражать "успешному большинству"- и разложит партийную дисциплину и совершит во Ад- ныряние :Frown: 
(кстати даже помню "однопартийцам"- ламы(не один)- не рекомендовали практики обсуждать-ибо заражение ошибками происходит)

----------

Антарадхана (11.04.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Э нет- мрак и разложение, ибо хитрый примат- внутри сидящий- начнёт подражать "успешному большинству"- и разложит партийную дисциплину и совершит во Ад- ныряние


Почему разложит, если будет подражать?
Если будет подражать, то все и скооперируются?

----------


## Дубинин

> Почему разложит, если будет подражать?
> Если будет подражать, то все и скооперируются?


Будут ходить в гости друг к другу в разные "нирваны" и разные "плоды мудростей и шаматх"- "семьями"?

----------

Альбина (11.04.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Будут ходить в гости друг к другу в разные "нирваны" и разные "плоды мудростей и шаматх"- "семьями"?


Нет, как Стоянов в рекламе триколора.
Вы у себя, а я - у себя  :Smilie:

----------

Дубинин (11.04.2017)

----------


## Джеки

> Такое обсуждение будет ставить практикам не правильные цели и ориентиры, т.е. вводить в заблуждение и уводить с пути. Относительные цели и задачи, которые ставятся в медитативных практиках и которые мы можем обсудить, слишком далеки от абсолютных.


Я правильно понял,  что будто бы есть опасение,  что люди будут медитировать ради поста на форуме, а также писать отчеты о неправильных с точки зрения теории техниках как о правильных?

----------


## Джеки

> Более того, то, что у одних "медитацией" будет называться, у других будет решительной ошибкой и "ужас- ужас" (например если правоверный тибето- буддист, некий чань- дзен    @*Алик* - медитацию вздумает проводить, то со времен проигранного диспута неким Хешаном- Каламашиле, это действо- фу- фу..)


А что если участники примут правило не оценивать практику друг друга по принципу "правильно-неправильно"? Что если они будут поддерживать друг друга такими,  какие они есть?

----------


## Джеки

Друзья,  еще мысль. Что если ограничить виды медитации в дневнике самыми простыми? Например,  анапанасати.

----------


## Фил

> Друзья,  еще мысль. Что если ограничить виды медитации в дневнике самыми простыми? Например,  анапанасати.


Да даже вообще не ограничивать, для начала хотя бы

----------


## Айрат

> Такое обсуждение будет ставить практикам не правильные цели и ориентиры, т.е. вводить в заблуждение и уводить с пути. Относительные цели и задачи, которые ставятся в медитативных практиках и которые мы можем обсудить, слишком далеки от абсолютных.


Абсолютно согласен. 
Медитация - процесс внутренней трансформации. Эффекты, которые при этом возникать могут не имеют большого значения для качества самой медитации, но могут вызывать нездоровый интерес, если их описывать в общем доступе. 
Это все равно, что свои ощущения от секса выкладывать в общий доступ, с описание ТТХ партнерш/партнеров )))

----------


## Йен

> Друзья,  еще мысль. Что если ограничить виды медитации в дневнике самыми простыми? Например,  анапанасати.


 Когда пишешь что-то на форум, стараться в это время быть осознанным, вот и вся медитация. Из опыта: очень трудно это осуществить в реальности )

----------


## Джеки

> Да даже вообще не ограничивать, для начала хотя бы


Фил,  вы бы приняли регулярное участие в такой теме?

----------


## Амир

> Я правильно понял,  что будто бы есть опасение,  что люди будут медитировать ради поста на форуме, а также писать отчеты о неправильных с точки зрения теории техниках как о правильных?


Практики бывают правильными и не правильными так же как денег бывает достаточно и не достаточно, это ВСЕГДА относительно практикующего, кстати, Будда прямо указывал на недопустимость таких обсуждений.

----------


## Фил

> Фил,  вы бы приняли регулярное участие в такой теме?


Да! Постарался бы приложить все усилия.

----------


## Джеки

> Практики бывают правильными и не правильными так же как денег бывает достаточно и не достаточно, это ВСЕГДА относительно практикующего, кстати, Будда прямо указывал на недопустимость таких обсуждений.


А что если оставить идею мотивации и  регулярности, но поставить запрет на обсуждение практики (хорошо- плохо, правильно- неправильно медитируешь)?

----------

Фил (11.04.2017)

----------


## Сергей Карпов

Die erste:
Сосредоточение на дыхании. 
Внутренний диалог, обычно мешает первые 5-10 минут. Сегодня посмотрел на диалог со стороны, в результате:
он не беспокоил (был, но не мешал);
он пропал быстрее чем обычно.

p.s. Чем обсуждать целесообразность, проще просто начать, а ошибки исправлять по ходу, для этого практика и есть.
По поводу интимности: да, я дышу, как не стыдно это признать :-))))) 
И, да, я отличаю свои иллюзии и галлюцинации от "результатов реализации", ибо при наличии последних я точно буду знать что это они и есть и обсуждать их тут мне будет не нужно ;-)

----------

Балдинг (06.05.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Друзья,  у меня возникла идея создать тему о практике медитации,  которая могла бы  стать коллективным дневником. Цель - поддержание у участников мотивации медитировать регулярно, а также обмен опытом (насколько это возможно в формате открытого форума). Скажите,  такая тема могла бы быть полезна на ваш взгляд?  Приняли бы участие?


Нужно понять, что ваша идея-это ваше состояние. Задайтесь вопросом-почему вы эту идею в в массы вынесли и почему хотите, чтобы все ей следовали? Почему вы видете в ней полезность? С чего вы решили что у участников нет мотивации? С чего вы решили, что медировать нужно регулярно? С чего вы решили, что регулярная медитация полезна? С чего вы решили, что нужен обмен опытом? Что вам будет от того, что я приму в этом участия? Нужно понять, что ваша идея-это ваше состояние.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.04.2017), Дубинин (11.04.2017)

----------


## Альбина

я бы не советовала,если честно.))))

Это личные приколы, и здесь получить поддержку на равных , - мне кажется -не совсем то место.)))

----------


## Сергей Карпов

> Нужно понять, что ваша идея-это ваше состояние. Задайтесь вопросом-почему вы эту идею в в массы вынесли и почему хотите, чтобы все ей следовали? Почему вы видете в ней полезность? С чего вы решили что у участников нет мотивации? С чего вы решили, что медировать нужно регулярно? С чего вы решили, что регулярная медитация полезна? С чего вы решили, что нужен обмен опытом? Что вам будет от того, что я приму в этом участия? Нужно понять, что ваша идея-это ваше состояние.


Дык вроде насильно никто не тянет ;-)

----------


## Джеки

Галина, спасибо за такое количество вопросов.  :Smilie: 




> Нужно понять, что ваша идея-это ваше состояние.


Уточните, пожалуйста, вы имеете в виду,  что вы хотите,  чтобы я это понял? Вам нужно,  чтобы я понял?  Или вы считаете,  что мне нужно это понять? 




> Задайтесь вопросом-почему вы эту идею в в массы вынесли и почему хотите, чтобы все ей следовали?


Я написал цель в первом сообщении. При этом я не хочу,  чтобы все следовали этой идее. Это ваше обобщение,  наверное,  слово "участники" вы поняли как все участники форума.  :Smilie: 




> Почему вы видите в ней полезность?
> ...
> С чего вы решили, что регулярная медитация полезна?


Медитация - полезна (полагаю, не будем в этой теме развивать дискуссию о том,  полезно ли медитировать в принципе, регулярно или нерегулярно, какие исключения и т.  п.). У меня есть видение,  что коллективный дневник поможет мне и другим (тем, кто сам так считает) с самоорганизацией в плане регулярной практики. 




> С чего вы решили что у участников нет мотивации?


Я не решал,  это вы от себя добавили.  :Smilie:  Речь идет о том,  что желающие могут принять участие,  если хотят поддержки в плане мотивации.




> С чего вы решили, что нужен обмен опытом?


Вопрос с обменом опытом пока оставим, слишком субъективно. 




> Что вам будет от того, что я приму в этом участие?


Галина,  я вас не знаю близко,  поэтому трудно сказать наверняка. Я думаю, что вы интересный и проницательный человек, единомышленник для меня в каком-то смысле. Если бы я практиковал медитацию,  зная,  что есть единомышленники, и, наблюдая их в теме ежедневно, у меня  было бы больше энергии для практики. И я уверен,  что есть другие люди,  которым это тоже нужно.

Я ответил на ваши вопросы?   :Smilie: 
Что скажете по теме?  Как вам идея?  Участвовали бы в такой теме?

----------


## Джеки

> я бы не советовала,если честно.))))
> 
> Это личные приколы, и здесь получить поддержку на равных , - мне кажется -не совсем то место.)))


Я думаю,  что дело не в месте,  а в людях. Люди вокруг себя создают "то" место.
Вам интересно участие в дневнике медитаций?  Или интересно просто прочитать,  самой ничего не публикуя в него?

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Уточните, пожалуйста, вы имеете в виду, что вы хотите, чтобы я это понял? Вам нужно, чтобы я понял? Или вы считаете, что мне нужно это понять?


Я считаю, что вам нужно понять это. 

Я не скажу, что я поняла все сама, есть много чего, что я непонимаю. Эти вопросы я бы задала сама себе при написании темы. Ответ для меня-это не ответ для вас-потому я не скажу, к какому выводу пришла. Но, из своего опыта, с уверенность  могу сказать о том, что задавание таких вопросов самой себе дает понять что я знаю о самой себе. Т о есть-осознавание.

----------


## Альбина

> Я думаю,  что дело не в месте,  а в людях. Люди вокруг себя создают "то" место.
> Вам интересно участие в дневнике медитаций?  Или интересно просто прочитать,  самой ничего не публикуя в него?


 Я не медитирую,но если бы и .....то  -нет.В этом смысле, я считаю что весь мониторинг должен быть с учителем.

----------


## Галина_Сур

Дело вовсе не в цели-цель это последствия идеи. Например, идеи поддерживания у участников мотивации. Посмотрите на примере этой. Что лежит в ее основе? 
Если выобращаетесь к себе-то спросите себя-зачем мне поддерживать мотивацию у участников?

----------


## Джеки

Галина,  если такая тема будет,  вы примете участие?)))

----------


## Галина_Сур

> И я уверен,  что есть другие люди,  которым это тоже нужно.


Как вы понимаете, что уверены, что им нужно, откуда это? 

Я ответил на ваши вопросы?   :Smilie: 
Что скажете по теме?  Как вам идея?  Участвовали бы в такой теме?[/QUOTE]

Я уже учавствую)
Но идея-это лишь идея. Если я придаю значимость каждой своей идее-то я горю в аду каждый раз, когда думаю о смерти. 
Идея о полезном-сильна, она может двигать моей рукой быстрее, чем моя мышца.

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Если бы я практиковал медитацию,  зная,  что есть единомышленники, и, наблюдая их в теме ежедневно, у меня  было бы больше энергии для практики.


Вот осюда и начинайте просмотр фильма-"моя жизнь". Тут вы, хот ябы, говорите о себе.

----------


## Джеки

> Как вы понимаете, что уверены, что им нужно, откуда это?


Жизненный опыт,  кейсы из других сфер.

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Жизненный опыт,  кейсы из других сфер.


И что вы знаете обо мне?

----------


## Фил

А казалось бы, такая безобидная тема. И такие страсти уже!

----------


## Гошка

> Друзья, ...  поддержание у участников мотивации медитировать регулярно,  Скажите,  такая тема могла бы быть полезна на ваш взгляд?  Приняли бы участие?


Читал, что нежелательно афишировать результаты. - Будет труднее получаться.

Мотивация - это намерения (цель, понимание зачем Вам нужно медитировать): достижение мудрости? спокойствия ? понимания ?
Именно что Вы хотите ? 
Как поддерживать понимание цели ?

".....поддержание у участников вдохновение медитировать регулярно  " ?
https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9C...86%D0%B8%D1%8F

https://vbuddisme.ru/wiki/%D0%91%D0%...82%D0%B2%D0%B0

----------


## Сергей Карпов

Кстати о затруднениях: чисто технический вопрос, есть здесь кто то, кто в падмасане комфортно может час присидеть? Если да, то стОит ли тянуться или свастикасаны достаточно?

----------


## Йен

Сергей, думаю, если есть цель учавствовать в соревнованиях типа, кто дольше в падмасане просидит и победить,  то надо тянуться )

----------

Фил (11.04.2017)

----------


## Фил

Тянуться всегда стоит.
Подвижность связок и суставов!
 :Smilie:

----------


## Шуньяананда

Когда Вы медитируете-Вам некогда делиться.Когда вы вышли из процесса,Вам не о чем говорить.Если по другому-вы будете просто профанировать ,создавая кажимость.

----------


## Фил

> Когда Вы медитируете-Вам некогда делиться.Когда вы вышли из процесса,Вам не о чем говорить.Если по другому-вы будете просто профанировать ,создавая кажимость.


Так а чтобы сесть то?

----------

Шуньяананда (11.04.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Так а чтобы сесть то?


да садитесь как хотите-практика поправит..Еще очень много можно про цвет рубашки и чтоб не жало!!

----------


## Джеки

> Когда Вы медитируете-Вам некогда делиться.Когда вы вышли из процесса,Вам не о чем говорить.Если по другому-вы будете просто профанировать ,создавая кажимость.


Когда я медитирую, я нахожусь в процессе. Но когда я закончил практику, я могу рассказать о том,  как она проходила. Я же не в обморок падал,  а был здесь и сейчас. Или вы о чем-то другом?

----------

Шуньяананда (11.04.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Когда я медитирую, я нахожусь в процессе. Но когда я закончил практику, я могу рассказать о том,  как она проходила. Я же не в обморок падал,  а был здесь и сейчас. Или вы о чем-то другом?


Хоть пять скажи я-я ничего о процессе не расскажет.А про ваше Я  конечно можно очень много рассказать.Кстати-а почем вы знаете-что не в обмороке!!!
Вот и сомневаюсь-много Я будут друг в друге Я поддерживать!!
Вы можете чиркать спичкой по разному и об этом говорить и обмениваться в дневниках

----------


## Алик

> Более того, то, что у одних "медитацией" будет называться, у других будет решительной ошибкой и "ужас- ужас" (например если правоверный тибето- буддист, некий чань- дзен    @*Алик* - медитацию вздумает проводить, то со времен проигранного диспута неким Хешаном- Каламашиле, это действо- фу- фу..)


Вы не могли бы объяснить, с чего вдруг такой переход на мою скромную персону? И поконкретнее про фу-фу, пожалуйста, а то некрасиво как-то (случайно в теме оказался, а тут такие звания мне присвоены без уведомления и приказа по ведомству).

----------

Шуньяананда (11.04.2017)

----------


## Джеки

Кстати, друзья,  хочу подчеркнуть одну вещь. Мы не принимаем в этой теме решение о том,  что надо ли сферическому буддисту в вакууме  делиться с единомышленниками тем,  как проходит практика. И не ищем универсальный закон вселенной по этому вопросу.   :Smilie:  По крайней мере,  я создал ее не  с этой целью.

Мы высказываем наше личную позицию о сабже  - тема полезна-не-полезна, буду-не-буду участвовать. Ваше мнение по данным вопросам может отличаться от мнения другого человека,  и вам не обязательно доказать,  что вы правы,  а он нет.   :Smilie:

----------

Шуньяананда (11.04.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Кстати, друзья,  хочу подчеркнуть одну вещь. Мы не принимаем в этой теме решение о том,  что надо ли сферическому буддисту в вакууме  делиться с единомышленниками тем,  как проходит практика. И не ищем универсальный закон вселенной по этому вопросу.   По крайней мере,  я создал ее не  с этой целью.
> 
> Мы высказываем наше личную позицию о сабже  - тема полезна-не-полезна, буду-не-буду участвовать. Ваше мнение по данным вопросам может отличаться от мнения другого человека,  и вам не обязательно доказать,  что вы правы,  а он нет.


Non nocere считаю это малополезным и суммированием ошибок.

----------


## Дубинин

> Вы не могли бы объяснить, с чего вдруг такой переход на мою скромную персону? И поконкретнее про фу-фу, пожалуйста, а то некрасиво как-то (случайно в теме оказался, а тут такие звания мне присвоены без уведомления и приказа по ведомству).


Стыдитесь возмущаться- вы лицо теперь нарицательное, а не личное, отсюда терпеть придётся в веках- если ради сокращения кто называть будет.. (про ум- "не знаю" и пр..)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А что если участники примут правило не оценивать практику друг друга по принципу "правильно-неправильно"? Что если они будут поддерживать друг друга такими,  какие они есть?


Себя будут оценивать, причём по сиюминутным результатам средства а не цели, да и цепляться.
Типа, сегодня плохо медил, вчера хорошо, а вот неделю назад вообще класс, надо как неделю назад .... и тп.

----------

Шуньяананда (11.04.2017)

----------


## Джеки

> Себя будут оценивать, причём по сиюминутным результатам, да и цепляться.
> Типа, сегодня плохо медил, вчера хорошо, а вот неделю назад вообще класс, надо как неделю назад .... и тп.


Так со временем материала станет больше,  появится понимание динамики. Если она положительная, усердие вырастет. А если отрицательная, то будет ясно,  что надо что-то менять. А если не оборачиваться назад периодически, то можно одну и ту же ошибку годами повторять.

----------


## Алик

> Стыдитесь возмущаться- вы лицо теперь нарицательное, а не личное, отсюда терпеть придётся в веках- если ради сокращения кто называть будет.. (про ум- "не знаю" и пр..)


Я не возмущаюсь, просто объясните этот пассаж, а то честно в непонятках - "например если правоверный тибето- буддист, некий чань- дзен @*Алик* - медитацию вздумает проводить, то со времен проигранного диспута неким Хешаном- Каламашиле, это действо- фу- фу..".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.04.2017), Шуньяананда (11.04.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Я не возмущаюсь, просто объясните этот пассаж, а то честно в непонятках - "например если правоверный тибето- буддист, некий чань- дзен @*Алик* - медитацию вздумает проводить, то со времен проигранного диспута неким Хешаном- Каламашиле, это действо- фу- фу..".


Ну теоретически- да- фу.. (если на ваш "мгновенный- ум- не знаю"), ибо по мнению выигравших- сие есть в лучшем случае- "мир без форм"- как следствие.. (а вообще как всегда за влияния кланов спорили- местных или Пекинских))
(но хотя в гелугпинских лекциях о воззрении- сие воззрение как ошибочное- вполне часто используют)

----------

Шуньяананда (11.04.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Так со временем материала станет больше,  появится понимание динамики. Если она положительная, усердие вырастет. А если отрицательная, то будет ясно,  что надо что-то менять. А если не оборачиваться назад периодически, то можно одну и ту же ошибку годами повторять.


мне кажеться такое видение несколько схематичным.не убеждает..несколько тревожит ясность и цели и пути!!Здесь и теперь!!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.04.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так со временем материала станет больше,  появится понимание динамики. Если она положительная, усердие вырастет. А если отрицательная, то будет ясно,  что надо что-то менять. А если не оборачиваться назад периодически, то можно одну и ту же ошибку годами повторять.


Кмк., динамика положительная и нет - в жизни должны наблюдаться. Причём даже лучше со стороны от тех кто человека хорошо знает, друзей, близких, наставника.
А формальные сессии медитации это ж тренинг, приобретение опыта и тех или иных навыков в стерильных лабораторных условиях.  Сегодня так получится, завтра этак, послезавтра ещё както, всё время чтото новое. И это хорошо, а вот если зацепиться за какойто стерильный опыт, то либо на месте топчешься, либо носился с ним как с писаной торбой (хоть он уже может и утерян, да и не столь важен), либо повторяешь раз за разом одно и тоже пока не надоест и забрасываешь практику, либо ... .

----------


## Фил

> да садитесь как хотите-практика поправит..Еще очень много можно про цвет рубашки и чтоб не жало!!


Так вот что сесть, начать!
Прокрастинатор я!

----------

Шуньяананда (12.04.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

Не нужно создавать такую тему, практика обсуждается лишь с учителем, который ей обучает, или ни с кем. Ибо:




> кстати даже помню "однопартийцам"- ламы(не один)- не рекомендовали практики обсуждать-*ибо заражение ошибками происходит*


К тому же вы уже пробовали открыть такой дневник на тхеравада.ру, это выглядело примерно так:

понедельник: сидел 15 минут, много думал...
вторник: посидеть не удалось
среда: посидел 30 минут, удалось совсем немного не думать ни о чем
четверг: сидел 20 минут, что-то не очень...

Зачем это нужно? Какая от этого польза?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.04.2017), Шуньяананда (12.04.2017)

----------


## Сергей Карпов

Очередной вопрос по теме к тем, кто практикует: какие технические приемы вы используете, что бы устранить влияние внешних раздражителей (шум и т.п.)  в первые минуты медитации?

----------


## Сергей Карпов

> Сергей, думаю, если есть цель учавствовать в соревнованиях типа, кто дольше в падмасане просидит и победить,  то надо тянуться )


Вы исказили мой вопрос поменяв местами цель и инструмент. Я оценил глубину и утонченность шутки ;-)
А по делу: можно ли в свастикасане комфортно просидеть около часа (нормальное время для серьезного сосредоточения) или придется тренировать падмасану? 
п.с. спрашиваю серьезно и надеюсь такие же ответы, поэтому  для кого это не рядовая практика, пожалуйста не отвечайте - флуда и так хватает, а поржать можно в ветке "юмор".

----------


## Йен

Тайцы знакомые могут часами во всех этих лотосах и полулотосах сидеть, даже не для практики самадхи, а просто в быту, потому что им так удобно. Правда у некоторых стариков уже не получается из-за больных ног и они медитируют сидя на стульях. Так что здесь вопрос скорее удобства и комфорта для практикующего, а не каких-то правил, по крайней мере в нашей традиции. Да и не обязательно вообще сидеть практикуя ту же анапанасати, можно и ходить или стоять или лежать в позе льва )

----------

Шуньяананда (12.04.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Очередной вопрос по теме к тем, кто практикует: какие технические приемы вы используете, что бы устранить влияние внешних раздражителей (шум и т.п.)  в первые минуты медитации?


Знаю, что это просто раздражители и они непостоянны, страдательны и безличны  )

----------


## Фил

> Вы исказили мой вопрос поменяв местами цель и инструмент. Я оценил глубину и утонченность шутки ;-)
> А по делу: можно ли в свастикасане комфортно просидеть около часа (нормальное время для серьезного сосредоточения) или придется тренировать падмасану? 
> п.с. спрашиваю серьезно и надеюсь такие же ответы, поэтому  для кого это не рядовая практика, пожалуйста не отвечайте - флуда и так хватает, а поржать можно в ветке "юмор".


В свастикасане конечно можно сидеть, она проще.

----------


## Сергей Карпов

2Фил, 2Йен : спасибо.

----------

Фил (12.04.2017)

----------


## Джеки

> К тому же вы уже пробовали открыть такой дневник на тхеравада.ру, это выглядело примерно так:
> 
> понедельник: сидел 15 минут, много думал...
> вторник: посидеть не удалось
> среда: посидел 30 минут, удалось совсем немного не думать ни о чем
> четверг: сидел 20 минут, что-то не очень...


Приветствую! Да, была такая тема. Я вел ее так, как мог. Любой желающий мог поддержать меня, наполнить ее большим смыслом от себя. Вы тоже могли, но предпочли молчание там и критику здесь.




> Зачем это нужно? Какая от этого польза?


 Несмотря на то, что она закрылась, польза имела место быть:
1. Я возобновил регулярные медитации после 6 месяцев перерыва.
2. Мне удалось зародить у нескольких человек мотивацию тоже начать. Не знаю, правда, что стало с мотивацией дальше, так как тема не получила развития.
3. У администрации того форума вылезло несколько скелетов из шкафа.  :Smilie:

----------


## Джеки

> Кмк., динамика положительная и нет - в жизни должны наблюдаться. Причём даже лучше со стороны от тех кто человека хорошо знает, друзей, близких, наставника.
> А формальные сессии медитации это ж тренинг, приобретение опыта и тех или иных навыков в стерильных лабораторных условиях.


Владимир Николаевич, поясните, пожалуйста, что значит "формальные сессии" и "стерильные лабораторные условия"? Вы имеете в виду, что люди будут медитировать, чтобы отметиться в теме, и из-за этого просто формально отсиживать какое-то время? Кстати, если бы вы участвовали, вы бы стали так делать?

----------


## Алик

*​*


> Ну теоретически- да- фу.. (если на ваш "мгновенный- ум- не знаю"), ибо по мнению выигравших- сие есть в лучшем случае- "мир без форм"- как следствие.. (а вообще как всегда за влияния кланов спорили- местных или Пекинских))
> (но хотя в гелугпинских лекциях о воззрении- сие воззрение как ошибочное- вполне часто используют)


 Ум до мышления или ум "не знаю" - это, по выражению ДМ Сунг Сана, единственное, чему он действительно учил ( для справки https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1...A1%D0%B0%D0%BD ). И, судя по количеству дзен-центров ( более 100 ) по всему миру и числу пробуждённых, учение работает. Так что ваше "фу - фу" - это только ваша личная точка зрения.
 Прошу прощения у Джеки за оффтопы, но этот раздел читают не только участники форума, но и многочисленные гости (собственно из-за них и выступаю тут).

----------

Дубинин (12.04.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Владимир Николаевич, поясните, пожалуйста, что значит "формальные сессии" и "стерильные лабораторные условия"? Вы имеете в виду, что люди будут медитировать, чтобы отметиться в теме, и из-за этого просто формально отсиживать какое-то время? Кстати, если бы вы участвовали, вы бы стали так делать?


Лучше формально отсиживать чем вообще никак.
Инверсия - это прокрастинатор-перфекционист "лучше как следует, но никогда, чем кое-как но прямо сейчас"  :Smilie:

----------

Шуньяананда (12.04.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> *​*
> 
>  Ум до мышления или ум "не знаю" - это, по выражению ДМ Сунг Сана, единственное, чему он действительно учил ( для справки https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1...A1%D0%B0%D0%BD ). И, судя по количеству дзен-центров ( более 100 ) по всему миру и числу пробуждённых, учение работает. Так что ваше "фу - фу" - это только ваша личная точка зрения.
>  Прошу прощения у Джеки за оффтопы, но этот раздел читают не только участники форума, но и многочисленные гости (собственно из-за них и выступаю тут).


Это не моя "личная" точка зрения, это мнение школы Гелуг- вообще-то (которая не доверчево и к Дзогчену относится и Махамудру только "своих линий"- юзает, большинство терма не признаёт.. (и я удивлён так-же- с "вашего "удивлён", ибо с т.з. Тибетского Буддизма, не только вы, но и полтора миллиарда Тхеравадинов- так- же непойми- чего юзают (что впрочем взаимно с "их стороны"- по отношению и к "вам" и к "тибетцам"..)))

----------

Алик (12.04.2017), Шуньяананда (12.04.2017)

----------


## Джеки

> Лучше формально отсиживать чем вообще никак.
> Инверсия - это прокрастинатор-перфекционист "лучше как следует, но никогда, чем кое-как но прямо сейчас"


Абсолютно согласен.

----------


## Дубинин

> Лучше формально отсиживать чем вообще никак.
> Инверсия - это прокрастинатор-перфекционист "лучше как следует, но никогда, чем кое-как но прямо сейчас"


Для не признающего по любым причинам авторитеты- это несомненно (ибо всегда так поступает), но с точки зрения слышанных мною Лам в разных местах по разным поводам (всех четырёх школ ТБ)- гораздо лучше не делать- чем делать не правильно- ибо косяки- в разы труднее исправлять- чем с "чистого листа" (там и гордость, и жаление усилий, и невольное возвращение к "не правильному" в силу привычки..)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.04.2017), Шуньяананда (12.04.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Для не признающего по любым причинам авторитеты- это несомненно (ибо всегда так поступает), но с точки зрения слышанных мною Лам в разных местах по разным поводам (всех четырёх школ ТБ)- гораздо лучше не делать- чем делать не правильно- ибо косяки- в разы труднее исправлять- чем с "чистого листа" (там и гордость, и желение усилий, и невольное возвращение к "не правильному" в силу привычки..)


Я признаю авторитеты, если их где-то можно взять.
А если их нет?
Что тогда, лучше сидеть и ничего не делать?
Пока авторитет не появится откуда ни возьмись? (применительно к любой деятельности, не только медитации)

----------

Шуньяананда (12.04.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Я признаю авторитеты, если их где-то можно взять.
> А если их нет?
> Что тогда, лучше сидеть и ничего не делать?
> Пока авторитет не появится откуда ни возьмись? (применительно к любой деятельности, не только медитации)


Вы попали  :Frown:  (вам не в религию тогда..)

----------

Фил (12.04.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Я признаю авторитеты, если их где-то можно взять.
> А если их нет?
> Что тогда, лучше сидеть и ничего не делать?
> Пока авторитет не появится откуда ни возьмись? (применительно к любой деятельности, не только медитации)


Надеюсь Вы,*Фил*(корень то какой) для себя авторитетны.Вот с себя и начните.В топологии и кружка и бублик может стать точкой.Но и точка это уже бублик

----------

Алик (12.04.2017), Фил (12.04.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Вы попали  (вам не в религию тогда..)


И не в госслужбу  :Frown:

----------

Дубинин (12.04.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Лучше формально отсиживать чем вообще никак.
> Инверсия - это прокрастинатор-перфекционист "лучше как следует, но никогда, чем кое-как но прямо сейчас"


любой художник понимает и спокойно относится к недеянию коллеги:"идет накопление!!!ОН НАКАПЛИВАЕТ"

----------

Фил (12.04.2017)

----------


## Фил

> любой художник понимает и спокойно относится к недеянию коллеги:"идет накопление!!!ОН НАКАПЛИВАЕТ"


Так вот именно что "накапливает", а не просто так сидит или водку пьет  :Smilie: 
Художники это вообще, отдельная тема.

----------

Шуньяананда (12.04.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Лучше формально отсиживать чем вообще никак.
> Инверсия - это прокрастинатор-перфекционист "лучше как следует, но никогда, чем кое-как но прямо сейчас"


Если воззрение вам говорит, что Будда тот, у кого есть признаки на теле-то тогда лучше сидеть, чем не сидеть.

----------

Шуньяананда (12.04.2017)

----------


## Харуказе

> Очередной вопрос по теме к тем, кто практикует: какие технические приемы вы используете, что бы устранить влияние внешних раздражителей (шум и т.п.)  в первые минуты медитации?


Их вообще-то не устраняют. Я в теме про Шурангама сутру выкладывал видео Шень-Яня, где он подробно в 3 частях объяснил как работают с "внешними звуками".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.04.2017), Шуньяананда (12.04.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Так вот именно что "накапливает", а не просто так сидит или водку пьет 
> Художники это вообще, отдельная тема.


вот посидит посидит,и водочки попьет,разз-и сварганит что нить.Грачи прилетели.Или бориса годунова.или оду к радости!!

----------


## Фил

> вот посидит посидит,и водочки попьет,разз-и сварганит что нить.Грачи прилетели.Или бориса годунова.или оду к радости!!


Это со стороны так кажется. Иначе любой бомж-алкаш смог бы тоже самое.

----------

Шуньяананда (12.04.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Это со стороны так кажется. Иначе любой бомж-алкаш смог бы тоже самое.


в потенции да-ибо тоже сводит на нет свое земное существование.И разница-микрон от творца и пр и пр...

----------


## Дубинин

> Это со стороны так кажется. Иначе любой бомж-алкаш смог бы тоже самое.


А он и может "то-же самое"- только круг ценителей меньше, и они не нашли- друг- друга  :Frown:

----------

Шуньяананда (12.04.2017)

----------


## Фил

> А он и может "то-же самое"- только круг ценителей меньше, и они не нашли- друг- друга


Ну... скажем так, абсолютно точно - я не тоже самое.
Могу просидеть с 0 выхлопом.

----------

Шуньяананда (12.04.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну... скажем так, абсолютно точно - я не тоже самое.
> Могу просидеть с 0 выхлопом.


Вы просто ещё со своей публикой- ценящей : " просидеть с 0 выхлопом "- не встретились..

----------

Мяснов (13.04.2017), Фил (12.04.2017), Шуньяананда (12.04.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Владимир Николаевич, поясните, пожалуйста, что значит "формальные сессии" и "стерильные лабораторные условия"? Вы имеете в виду, что люди будут медитировать, чтобы отметиться в теме, и из-за этого просто формально отсиживать какое-то время? Кстати, если бы вы участвовали, вы бы стали так делать?


Нет, не так.
Когда в определённое время и определённое время регулярно сидишь (стоишь, ходишь, лежишь) занимаясь формальной практикой созерцания, это -  "формальные сессии".
В это время изучаешь умственную активность, учишься её контролировать, развиваешь навыки внимательности памятования осознанности, развиваешь понимание и т.д., это - "стерильные лабораторные условия".

Когда это применяешь в повседневной жизни, отслеживаешь умственную активность, правильное радостное усердие развиваешь а не правильное пресекаешь, сохраняешь осознанность памятование и т.д..  - это реальная медитация. 
Это цель, правильно использовать навыки и понимание в жизни. Это даёт результат, а не  насиживаниечасы.

----------


## Владислав Кузнецов

Я за такую тему. Учителя нет,а ошибки присутствуют. В процессе обсуждения можно увидеть свою ошибку и исправить. Рассказывать о состояниях которые вам не понятны или о новых ощущениях.

----------

Шуньяананда (14.04.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Нет, не так.
> Когда в определённое время и определённое время регулярно сидишь (стоишь, ходишь, лежишь) занимаясь формальной практикой созерцания, это -  "формальные сессии".
> В это время изучаешь умственную активность, учишься её контролировать, развиваешь навыки внимательности памятования осознанности, развиваешь понимание и т.д., это - "стерильные лабораторные условия".
> 
> Когда это применяешь в повседневной жизни, отслеживаешь умственную активность, правильное радостное усердие развиваешь а не правильное пресекаешь, сохраняешь осознанность памятование и т.д..  - это реальная медитация. 
> Это цель, правильно использовать навыки и понимание в жизни. Это даёт результат, а не  насиживаниечасы.


Это продуктивно на стадии пранаямы или пратьяхары.Уже в дхаране радостное усердие запросто вывихнет то,чем усердствуешь.не буду в подробностях.Но,возвращаясь к теме,обмениваться измененными кривыми состояниями сознания-очень не продуктивно..вообще вся раджайога-как с бритвы мед лизать!!!

----------


## Фил

> Это продуктивно на стадии пранаямы или пратьяхары.Уже в дхаране радостное усердие запросто вывихнет то,чем усердствуешь.не буду в подробностях.Но,возвращаясь к теме,обмениваться измененными кривыми состояниями сознания-очень не продуктивно..вообще вся раджайога-как с бритвы мед лизать!!!


Так не об обмене мнениями шла речь, может вначале только.
А скорее о таймере-расписании.

----------

Шуньяананда (14.04.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Так не об обмене мнениями шла речь, может вначале только.
> А скорее о таймере-расписании.


првильно ли я понял?Создать группу ,одновременно и ритмично практикующую джапу аджапу,и выйти с этим в астрал?

----------


## Джеки

> првильно ли я понял?Создать группу ,одновременно и ритмично практикующую джапу аджапу,и выйти с этим в астрал?


Шуньяананда, зачем вы это пишите?!

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Шуньяананда, зачем вы это пишите?!


Пытаюсь понять смысл одновременного медитирования или создания некоего расписания..Прстите,если кого это удручает!!
знают ли участники об эффекте группы?Это неизвестная многим вовлеченность в коллективное бессознательное,и кажется уже кого то это втянуло...В мировом масштабе..

----------


## Джеки

Друзья, спасибо за ваши мнения!  Отдельное спасибо за мнения,  содержащие иронию, сарказм, агрессию и прочий негатив. Надеюсь,  в их основе были все же добрые намерения. 

Мой взгляд на тему о коллективом дневнике такой. На сегодняшний день, это слишком свободный формат для данного форума. Без введения особых правил, возможно,  закрытого режима и жесткой модерации тема существовать не сможет. Помимо добросовестных участников, в нее будет доступ у тех,  кто будет писать оценочные суждения в отношении медитирующих, обесценивать их практику, а также просто транслировать свой негативный настрой. Поэтому,  вместо поддержки, добросовестные участники темы будут получать демотивацию.

Предлагаю обсуждение завершить. Для тех же,  кто хочет попробовать, есть другой вариант. Сергей Карпов прислал мне ссылку на отличное приложение,  в котором моя идея уже реализована в мировом масштабе.  :Smilie: 
Вы можете написать мне в личку,  я пришлю вам приглашение в приложение,  мы сможем там добавить друг друга в друзья и действовать в задуманном формате.

----------

Ersh (14.04.2017), Дубинин (14.04.2017), Фил (14.04.2017), Шуньяананда (14.04.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это продуктивно на стадии пранаямы или пратьяхары.Уже в дхаране радостное усердие запросто вывихнет то,чем усердствуешь.не буду в подробностях.Но,возвращаясь к теме,обмениваться измененными кривыми состояниями сознания-очень не продуктивно..вообще вся раджайога-как с бритвы мед лизать!!!


Из пребывания в дхьяне, когда нибудь прийдется выйти, тем более и после формальной сессии садханы человек возвращается к обыденной жизни.
Если способности развитого дхьяной ума не направить на углубление понимания и на закрепление достигнутого понимания в жизни, напр. в поведении - то какой прок от этой практики дхьяны ?

----------

Шуньяананда (15.04.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Из пребывания в дхьяне, когда нибудь прийдется выйти, тем более и после формальной сессии садханы человек возвращается к обыденной жизни.
> Если способности развитого дхьяной ума не направить на углубление понимания и на закрепление достигнутого понимания в жизни, напр. в поведении - то какой прок от этой практики дхьяны ?


Человек в медитации ослабляет кармическую заданность васанами и самскарами..Спонтанно начинают выскакивать неожиданные и нужные решения.Туда не ходи-снег в башка попадет,совсем мертвый будешь.в школьной медитации,в культуре это всегда оформляется культурными и доктринальными кодами.Но процесс сппонтанный.Ибо со времен 4-го патриарха цзен "изначально зеркало чисто".Все эти термины "закрепления" именно педагогического ,школьного разлива.Бхашьи.Комменты больше для подкрепления садхака.
Кстати в соседней теме произошел такой вот обмен по поводу прошлых рождений.Человеку христиансской традиции,начитавшись книг,декомпенсировало думалку.И что мы там в теме ччитаем,какие советы.Весь спектр от праздного любопытства до полного невежества в использовании и фиксировании этого вывиха.Крепче опирайся на переломанную ногу-это закаляет и придает мужества..Если сможешь.люди и себе кармочку попртили и явно навредить могут человеку.
и да.Ниже уже горячие головы влезают в проект мирового масштаба.Даже бхайравы,даже тантрики совсем отмороженные понимают силу группового действия на дождь снег и мировое зло.Невжество вообще всегда лобавляет храбрости..

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Человек в медитации ослабляет кармическую заданность васанами и самскарами....


Кмк., в этом плане скорее учатся навыку ослаблять. Устранять привычные автоматизмы, раскрывать пространство между импульсами и действиями, получать навык большей свободы выбора.
А уж от применения в жизни этого навыка зависит ослабнут те или иные васаны и самскары или нет. Так если благодаря приобретённому опыту перестать их подпитывать посредством повторений, они и ослабнут, а то и исчезнут. А если и дальше идти на поводу, то нет.
При этом и в формальном созерцании и в жизни нужно радостное усердие вирья иначе всё это просто в рутину превратится, как говорится - будет стремление к практике Дхармы такоеже как у собаки есть траву )
Кроме чтого что усердие нужно радостное, оно нужно и правильное, чтоб устранять вредное и взращивать\раскрывать полезное.

Спонтанность скорее школьный термин, какраз и указывающий на радостную естественность,   если же буквально понимать и ждать что нечто самособой произойдёт (сиди лишь дышы, визуализируй, меди) то это можно до .... смерти ждать, нечего по сути и не сделав и не изменив хоть и сидишь часами в медитации.
(п.с. вырванные из контекста высказывания патриархов, таки могут стимулировать такой безрезультатный поход, особенно когда патриарха с хлёсткой палкой рядом нет ))

----------

Шуньяананда (15.04.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Кмк., в этом плане скорее учатся навыку ослаблять. Устранять привычные автоматизмы, раскрывать пространство между импульсами и действиями, получать навык большей свободы выбора.
> А уж от применения в жизни этого навыка зависит ослабнут те или иные васаны и самскары или нет. Так если благодаря приобретённому опыту перестать их подпитывать посредством повторений, они и ослабнут, а то и исчезнут. А если и дальше идти на поводу, то нет.
> При этом и в формальном созерцании и в жизни нужно радостное усердие вирья иначе всё это просто в рутину превратится, как говорится - будет стремление к практике Дхармы такоеже как у собаки есть траву )
> Кроме чтого что усердие нужно радостное, оно нужно и правильное, чтоб устранять вредное и взращивать\раскрывать полезное.
> 
> Спонтанность скорее школьный термин, какраз и указывающий на радостную естественность,   если же буквально понимать и ждать что нечто самособой произойдёт (сиди лишь дышы, визуализируй, меди) то это можно до .... смерти ждать, нечего по сути и не сделав и не изменив хоть и сидишь часами в медитации.
> (п.с. вырванные из контекста высказывания патриархов, таки могут стимулировать такой безрезультатный поход, особенно когда патриарха с хлёсткой палкой рядом нет ))


  Владимир Николаевич,я не оспариваю еще Владимиром Ильичом проговоренные тезисы о теории и практике.Но для вас ,как я понимаю из Вашего текста,репетиторум эст матер студиорум...то есть навыки одни замещаются другими,такая блин эволюция навыков.Из лягушки в прынцы.для меня все они есть во мне,но не гармонично представлены.Поэтому никак не исчезнут.А если бы пропали все-это Самадхи.Емли Вам для этого надо впасть в беспричинную радость-я отнюдь не могу Вам отсоветовать..Ваша практика...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.04.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Владимир Николаевич,я не оспариваю еще Владимиром Ильичом проговоренные тезисы о теории и практике.Но для вас ,как я понимаю из Вашего текста,репетиторум эст матер студиорум...то есть навыки одни замещаются другими,такая блин эволюция навыков.Из лягушки в прынцы.для меня все они есть во мне,но не гармонично представлены.Поэтому никак не исчезнут.А если бы пропали все-это Самадхи.Емли Вам для этого надо впасть в беспричинную радость-я отнюдь не могу Вам отсоветовать..Ваша практика...


Дак у нас у всех есть и те внутренние факторы что наличествуют и у Архатов и у Будд, а есть и такие коих нет  ни у Архатов ни у Будд.

Если попытаться убрать *все*  - ничего не выйдет, временно лишь будет некое состояние когда *вроде совсем* ничего нет, потом снова в обыденное состояние возврат. Причём именно вроде ничего нет, а так то всегда чтото есть, это полное нет может  лишь казаться во временных состояниях прострации и безсознанки.  

А вот если  в обычной жизни убрать те что отсутствуют у Будд и развить\раскрыть те что у Будд в наличии, то эт другое дело. 
Причём одновременно\одномоментно существовать  в потоке ума две взаимоисключающие противоположности не могут, так если есть доброжелательность то нет злонамеренности, если есть знание то нет незнания, если есть вИдение то нет невИдения, т.д.

----------

Шуньяананда (15.04.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Дак у нас у всех есть и те внутренние факторы что наличествуют и у Архатов и у Будд, а есть и такие коих нет  ни у Архатов ни у Будд.
> 
> Если попытаться убрать *все*  - ничего не выйдет, временно лишь будет некое состояние когда *вроде совсем* ничего нет, потом снова в обыденное состояние возврат. Причём именно вроде ничего нет, а так то всегда чтото есть, это полное нет может  лишь казаться во временных состояниях прострации и безсознанки.  
> 
> А вот если  в обычной жизни убрать те что отсутствуют у Будд и развить\раскрыть те что у Будд в наличии, то эт другое дело. 
> Причём одновременно\одномоментно существовать  в потоке ума две взаимоисключающие противоположности не могут, так если есть доброжелательность то нет злонамеренности, если есть знание то нет незнания, если есть вИдение то нет невИдения, т.д.


Идете к нам- буддистам.. у нас:
1. Нет в наличии качеств "будд- арахантов"- кои следует развить" (Тхеравада)
2. у нас "маха- буддийцев"- есть всё "здесь и сейчас"- качество в принципе не развиваемое..- надо убрать факторы "не узнавания этого факта"
3. "Радостное усердие"- от того и "радостное"- что сама "радость"- не преобретённая, а есть спонтанный показатель- "верной практики"

(бросайте свою религию- к нам- к нам- буддистам скорее!!)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.04.2017), Шуньяананда (15.04.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Дак у нас у всех есть и те внутренние факторы что наличествуют и у Архатов и у Будд, а есть и такие коих нет  ни у Архатов ни у Будд.
> 
> Если попытаться убрать *все*  - ничего не выйдет, временно лишь будет некое состояние когда *вроде совсем* ничего нет, потом снова в обыденное состояние возврат. Причём именно вроде ничего нет, а так то всегда чтото есть, это полное нет может  лишь казаться во временных состояниях прострации и безсознанки.  
> 
> А вот если  в обычной жизни убрать те что отсутствуют у Будд и развить\раскрыть те что у Будд в наличии, то эт другое дело. 
> Причём одновременно\одномоментно существовать  в потоке ума две взаимоисключающие противоположности не могут, так если есть доброжелательность то нет злонамеренности, если есть знание то нет незнания, если есть вИдение то нет невИдения, т.д.


Вы меня запутали в конец своей бухгалтенией.Прямо перекличка в строю.отнять прибавить,помножить..Я то не знаю,что там у Будд.И даже у Архатов.Но вот так размагничивая память и подозревая ,что есть гармония,первозданная пустота,но не педалируя ее а уповая-мож что и получится...Спонтанный процесс-отнюдь не фмзкультура .И поэтому возвращаясь к дневнику и горячим головам ,которые хотят вместе спасаться широкими массами-рискованно...Но результат они получат в любом случае.Им будет казаться что.....

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.04.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Идете к нам- буддистам.. у нас:
> 1. Нет в наличии качеств "будд- арахантов"- кои следует развить" (Тхеравада)
> 2. у нас "маха- буддийцев"- есть всё "здесь и сейчас"- качество в принципе не развиваемое..- надо убрать факторы "не узнавания этого факта"
> 3. "Радостное усердие"- от того и "радостное"- что сама "радость"- не преобретённая, а есть спонтанный показатель- "верной практики"
> 
> (бросайте свою религию- к нам- к нам- буддистам скорее!!)


Идете к нам- буддистам.. у нас:

У нас, как и у Будд и Архатов есть способность постигать. Нам не нужно пресекать доброжелательность, сочувствие и всё остальное что неявляется омрачениями такими как гнев, алчность, притупленность и сумбурность мышления... 

У нас радостное усердие не какойто далёкий плод, а  один из методов, одна из парамит.

У нас "здесь и сейчас", лишь базовый навык осознанности, нужный и полезный всем, как нам буддистам, так и  небуддистам. : )

----------


## Дубинин

> Идете к нам- буддистам.. у нас:
> 
> У нас, как и у Будд и Архатов есть способность постигать. Нам не нужно пресекать доброжелательность, сочувствие и всё остальное что неявляется омрачениями такими как гнев, алчность, притупленность и сумбурность мышления... 
> 
> У нас радостное усердие не какойто далёкий плод, а  один из методов, одна из парамит.
> 
> У нас "здесь и сейчас", лишь базовый навык осознанности, нужный и полезный всем, как нам буддистам, так и  небуддистам. : )


Не- не пойду, ибо у вас- Лютеран- нирвана, пОтом и усердием- из сансары произрастает.. (работать для нирваны- в сансаре- грех в нашей вере- нирваны не получишь)

----------

Шуньяананда (17.04.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не- не пойду, ибо у вас- Лютеран- нирвана, пОтом и усердием- из сансары произрастает.. (работать для нирваны- в сансаре- грех в нашей вере- нирваны не получишь)


Эх, грешить так грешить :

Нет какойто нирваны, вне пресечения омрачений.
Нет какойто самсары, вне обусловленной этими омрачениями круговерти.
Нет какихто омрачений, вне отвержения\гнева\агрессии, пристрастия\алчности\жадности, безразличия тупости и сумбурности мышления.

----------

Дубинин (15.04.2017), Шуньяананда (17.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

Думаю медитация всего лишь один из путей

----------

Шуньяананда (17.04.2017)

----------


## Сергей Карпов

Поддерживаю последний пост Джеки  - тема ушла в оффтоп. Про практику не пишет никто, обмена опытом нет - а суть была в этом. (А не в полубредовых домыслах про совместный выход в астрал).

----------

Шуньяананда (17.04.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Поддерживаю последний пост Джеки  - тема ушла в оффтоп. Про практику не пишет никто, обмена опытом нет - а суть была в этом. (А не в полубредовых домыслах про совместный выход в астрал).


Поскольку про астрал-это мое произведение,то обьясните,какая из 4х благородных истин легче доступна при Вашем подходе??

----------


## Сергей Карпов

Я не могу ответить на Ваш вопрос потому что:
1. Буддизм вполне обходится без астрала, этой концепции нет ни в 4БИ, ни в Б8П, ни в четырех печатах ЛЮБОЙ ветви буддизма. Вы можете представлять, что астрал есть, как ваджраяновцы например визуализируют божеств, это может облегчить Вашу практику, но это всего лишь Ваш личный инструмент в Вашей голове.
2. Подход который я предлагаю не связан с 4БИ вообше - 4БИ это раздел мудрости в Б8П, а дхьяна это совсем другой раздел. 

В моем предложении никакой мистики нет вообще - просто обмен опытом, в том числе опытом преодоления простых затруднениц и ошибок (элементарно, как с болью в шее бороться при сидении).

----------

Шуньяананда (17.04.2017)

----------


## Йен

Б8П - это мудрость, нравственность и сосредоточение. Сосредоточение практикуется с мудростью и нравственностью, а не отдельно. В конечном счете мудрость развивает надмирской ум, опираясь на нравственность и сосредоточение и ведет к архатству. 
Элементарная боль в шее говорит вам о первой БИ, что дуккха существует, от нее тело может временно сбежать через расслабление в самадхи или как обычно в жизни - сменив позу. Но новая поза - это все та же дуккха, так как она не постоянна. Это знание развивает мудрость, а не то - как дольше просидеть в медитации.
С болью не нужно бороться, ее нужно познать.

----------

Шуньяананда (17.04.2017)

----------


## Сергей Карпов

Я разве сказал, что сосредоточение, нравственность и мудрость не связаны?
Я лишь предложил делиться техническими вопросами практики дхьяны. 
Какой смысл валить все в одну кучу и обсуждать прописные истины типа "все вещи страдательны", здесь разве есть кто то, кто это отрицает? Давайте обсудим еще правила дорожного движения - они у меня тоже дукху вызывают :-)

----------

Шуньяананда (17.04.2017)

----------


## Йен

"Прописные истины" напрямую связаны с "техническими вопросами". Потому и повторяются из сутты в сутту тысячи раз в Каноне.

----------

Шуньяананда (17.04.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> "Прописные истины" напрямую связаны с "техническими вопросами". Потому и повторяются из сутты в сутту тысячи раз в Каноне.


  @*Йен*, (добрый день.) А помогите мне, пожалуйста еще раз. Раз вы спец в этих делах и вам еду приносят и вам делать  нечего.)). Пранаяма -это один в один анапанасити.? точь-в точь? или есть нюансы или отличия . Мне попадалось, что последнее - это современная трактовка, а принцип один. И могу я сказать, что под этим понятием есть много практик дыхательной медитации? И еще.. Шакъямуни практиковал пранаяму?

----------


## Йен

Я не спец в этих делах и мне есть что делать )
В анапанасати просто осознают-памятуют дыхание и расслабляют его.  В пранаяме, насколько я помню, контролируют и задерживают.

----------

Альбина (18.04.2017), Владимир Николаевич (18.04.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> @*Йен*, (добрый день.) А помогите мне, пожалуйста еще раз. Раз вы спец в этих делах и вам еду приносят и вам делать  нечего.)). Пранаяма -это один в один анапанасити.? точь-в точь? или есть нюансы или отличия . Мне попадалось, что последнее - это современная трактовка, а принцип один. И могу я сказать, что под этим понятием есть много практик дыхательной медитации? И еще.. Шакъямуни практиковал пранаяму?


Для начала надо проникнуться терминами "яма" "нияма".. и "прана"- в контексте йоги, и тогда станет понятно, что это несколько иное.. (если не брать в расчёт просто концентрацию на действии- как технике (желательную вообще везде)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.04.2017), Шуньяананда (18.04.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Для начала надо проникнуться терминами "яма" "нияма".. и "прана"- в контексте йоги, и тогда станет понятно, что это несколько иное.. (если не брать в расчёт просто концентрацию на действии- как технике (желательную вообще везде)


Дубинин,дорогой .Я не хочу в это проникаться,а карма заставляет..........(в этом месте я грущу,глядючи на верх))
Оттого   уже у проникнувших и сидящих давно в ямах выпутываю...(тут опять грущу...потомучто не выпуталось ничего путного.....)

----------

Дубинин (18.04.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Я не спец в этих делах и мне есть что делать )
> В анапанасати просто осознают-памятуют дыхание и расслабляют его.  В пранаяме, насколько я помню, контролируют и задерживают.


а думаете Шакъямуни не практиковал пранаяму в рамках йоги?

----------


## Антарадхана

> а думаете Шакъямуни не практиковал пранаяму в рамках йоги?


Практиковал, во время строгой аскезы:

"Я подумал: «Что если я буду поглощён трансом не-дыхания?» Так я прекратил вдохи и выдохи носом и ртом. И по мере того как я так делал, громкие свистящие ветры вырывались из моих ушей. Подобно тому, как из мехов кузнеца вырывается свистящий громкий пар, точно также, когда я прекратил вдохи и выдохи носом и ртом, громкие свистящие ветры вырывались из моих ушей. И хотя я установил неутомимое усердие и незамутнённую осознанность, моё тело было взволновано и неспокойно из-за болезненного усилия. Но болезненное чувство, которое возникло таким образом, не наводняло мой ум и не оставалось в нём. Я подумал: «Что если я дальше буду поглощён трансом не-дыхания?» Тогда я прекратил вдохи и выдохи носом, ртом, и ушами. И по мере того как я так делал, ужасные силы пронзали мою голову. Подобно тому, как если бы сильный человек надрезал бы мою голову острым мечом, точно также, когда я прекратил вдохи и выдохи носом, ртом, и ушами, ужасные силы пронзали мою голову. И хотя я установил неутомимое усердие... не наводняло мой ум и не оставалось в нём. Я подумал: «Что если я дальше буду поглощён трансом не-дыхания?» Тогда я прекратил вдохи и выдохи носом, ртом, и ушами. По мере того как я так делал, неимоверные боли возникли в моей голове. Подобно тому, как если бы сильный человек затягивал на моей голове тюрбан из прочных кожаных ремней, точно также, когда я прекратил вдохи и выдохи носом, ртом, и ушами, неимоверные боли возникли в моей голове. И хотя я установил неутомимое усердие... не оставалось в нём. Я подумал: «Что если я дальше буду поглощён трансом не-дыхания?» Тогда я прекратил вдохи и выдохи носом, ртом, и ушами. По мере того как я так делал, колоссальные боли разрывали мой живот. Подобно тому, как если бы мясник или его ученик разрезали бы желудок быка, точно также, когда я прекратил вдохи и выдохи носом, ртом, и ушами, колоссальные боли разрывали мой живот. И хотя я установил неутомимое усердие... не оставалось в нём. Я подумал: «Что если я дальше буду поглощён трансом не-дыхания?» Тогда я прекратил вдохи и выдохи носом, ртом, и ушами. По мере того как я так делал, моё тело сильно горело. Подобно тому, как если бы два могучих человека, схватив слабого человека за руки, поджаривали бы его над ямой с горячими углями, точно также, когда я прекратил вдохи и выдохи носом, ртом, и ушами, моё тело сильно горело. И хотя я установил неутомимое усердие и незамутнённую осознанность, моё тело было взволновано и неспокойно из-за болезненных усилий. Но болезненное чувство, которое возникло таким образом, не наводняло мой ум и не оставалось в нём".

МН 36

Он много чего тогда практиковал, в т.ч. и поедание собственных фекалий, фекалий животных и питие мочи: 

"Я ползал на четвереньках в загоне для скота, и когда скот выходил, и пастух оставлял его, я кормился навозом молодых телят. Покуда у меня были свои испражнения и моча, я кормился собственными испражнениями и мочой. Таковой была моя практика поедания нечистот".

МН 12

Долгие голодания:

"Я подумал: «Что если я буду практиковать полностью без пищи?» Тогда дэвы пришли ко мне и сказали: «Почтенный, пожалуйста, не практикуйте полностью без пищи. Если вы сделаете так, мы будем вливать через ваши поры божественное питание, и на этом вы выживете». Я подумал: «Если бы я заявил об абсолютном голодании, а эти дэвы стали бы вливать через мои поры божественное питание, то я солгу [самому себе]». А потому я приказал им уйти, сказав: «Довольно».
Я подумал: «Что если я буду принимать только чуть-чуть пищи за один раз, только горсть бобового супа, супа из чечевицы, супа из вика, или супа из гороха?» Посему я принимал только чуть-чуть пищи, только горсть бобового супа, супа из чечевицы, супа из вика, или супа из гороха. Моё тело стало неимоверно истощено. Из-за того, что я так мало ел, мои члены тела стали похожи на соединённые части стеблей лозы или стеблей бамбука. Из-за того, что я так мало ел, мои ягодицы стали похожи на верблюжье копыто… мой позвоночник выступал, как ожерелье из бусин… мои рёбра выперли наружу, как балки старого покошенного сарая... блеск моих глаз, казалось, утонул в глазницах, точно блеск воды в глубоком колодце… кожа моей головы сморщилась и иссохла, подобно тому, как зелёная горькая тыква высыхает и сморщивается на жаре и ветре… кожа моего живота настолько прилипла к позвоночнику, что когда я трогал живот, то хватал также и позвоночник, а когда я трогал позвоночник, то хватал также и кожу живота… если я мочился или испражнялся, я прямо там же падал лицом вниз. Из-за того, что я так мало ел, если я хотел облегчить тело, потерев его части руками, сгнившие у корней волосы выпадали с моего тела по мере того, как я его растирал.
Люди, видя меня, говорили: «Отшельник Готама – чёрный». Другие говорили: «Отшельник Готама не чёрный. Он коричневый». Ещё другие говорили: «Отшельник Готама ни чёрный, ни коричневый, а с золотистой кожей». Вот как сильно испортился чистый и яркий цвет моей кожи – просто из-за того, что я так мало ел.
Я подумал: «Какие бы жрецы и отшельники в прошлом ни испытывали бы болезненных, раздирающих, пронзающих чувств из-за их стараний, это [моё болезненное чувство] – самое сильное. Это наивысшее [болезненное чувство]. Какие бы жрецы и отшельники будущего ни испытают болезненных, раздирающих, пронзающих чувств из-за их стараний, это [моё болезненное чувство] – самое сильное. Это наивысшее [болезненное чувство]. Какие бы жрецы и отшельники настоящего ни испытывали болезненных, раздирающих, пронзающих чувств из-за их стараний, это [моё болезненное чувство] – самое сильное. Это наивысшее [болезненное чувство]. Но через эти раздирающие аскетические практики я не достиг какого-либо сверхчеловеческого состояния, какого-либо отличия в знании и видении, достойного благородных. Может ли существовать иной путь к Пробуждению?»"

МН 36

И всякие другие виды самоистязания и самоумервщления:

"Моя аскеза была такой, Сарипутта, что я ходил голым, отвергая условности, лизал свои руки, не шёл, когда меня звали, не оставался, когда меня просили. Я не принимал пищу, поднесённую мне или специально приготовленную для меня, не принимал приглашения на обед. Я не принимал ничего из горшка или чаши, через порог, через палку, через пестик [ступы]. [Я не принимал] ничего от двух обедающих [вместе] людей, от беременной женщины, от кормящей женщины, от женщины среди мужчин. [Я не принимал] ничего с того места, где объявлено о раздаче еды, с того места, где сидит собака или где летают мухи. Я не принимал рыбу или мясо. Я не пил спиртного, вина, или забродивших напитков. Я ограничивал себя одним домом [во время сбора подаяний] и одним небольшим кусочком пищи, или двумя домами и двумя небольшими кусочками… семью домами и семью небольшими кусочками пищи. Я ел только одно блюдце еды в день, две… семь блюдец еды в день. Я принимал пищу только один раз в день, один раз в два дня… один раз в семь дней, и так вплоть до двух недель. Я пребывал, следуя практике приёма пищи в установленных промежутках.
Я был тем, кто ест [только] зелень; или просо; или дикий рис; или обрезки шкуры; или мох; или рисовые отруби; или рисовую накипь; или кунжутную муку; или траву; или коровий навоз. Я жил на лесных кореньях и фруктах. Я кормился упавшими фруктами.
Я носил одежду из пеньки, из парусины, из савана, из выброшенных лохмотьев, из древесной коры, из шкур антилопы, из обрезков шкур антилопы, из травы кусы, из материала из коры, из материала из стружек; [носил] накидку, [сделанную] из волос с головы, из шерсти животного, из совиных крыльев.
Я выдергивал волосы и бороду, следовал практике вырывания собственных волос и бороды. Я был тем, кто постоянно стоит, отвергая сиденья. Я был тем, кто постоянно сидит, охватывая колени руками, я предавался поддержанию сидения с охватыванием коленей руками. Я был тем, кто использовал матрац с шипами. Я устраивал свою постель на матраце с шипами. Я пребывал, следуя практике купания в воде три раза в день, в том числе вечером. Вот такими многочисленными способами я пребывал, осуществляя практику мучения и умерщвления тела. Таковой была моя аскеза".

МН 12 

Но потом он постиг, что все эти практики вредны и ведут в ложном направлении.

----------

Альбина (18.04.2017), Дубинин (18.04.2017), Шуньяананда (18.04.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Практиковал, во время строгой аскезы:
> 
> "Я подумал: «Что если я буду поглощён трансом не-дыхания?» Так я прекратил вдохи и выдохи носом и ртом. И по мере того как я так делал, громкие свистящие ветры вырывались из моих ушей. Подобно тому, как из мехов кузнеца вырывается свистящий громкий пар, точно также, когда я прекратил вдохи и выдохи носом и ртом, громкие свистящие ветры вырывались из моих ушей. И хотя я установил неутомимое усердие и незамутнённую осознанность, моё тело было взволновано и неспокойно из-за болезненного усилия. Но болезненное чувство, которое возникло таким образом, не наводняло мой ум и не оставалось в нём. Я подумал: «Что если я дальше буду поглощён трансом не-дыхания?» Тогда я прекратил вдохи и выдохи носом, ртом, и ушами. И по мере того как я так делал, ужасные силы пронзали мою голову. Подобно тому, как если бы сильный человек надрезал бы мою голову острым мечом, точно также, когда я прекратил вдохи и выдохи носом, ртом, и ушами, ужасные силы пронзали мою голову. И хотя я установил неутомимое усердие... не наводняло мой ум и не оставалось в нём. Я подумал: «Что если я дальше буду поглощён трансом не-дыхания?» Тогда я прекратил вдохи и выдохи носом, ртом, и ушами. По мере того как я так делал, неимоверные боли возникли в моей голове. Подобно тому, как если бы сильный человек затягивал на моей голове тюрбан из прочных кожаных ремней, точно также, когда я прекратил вдохи и выдохи носом, ртом, и ушами, неимоверные боли возникли в моей голове. И хотя я установил неутомимое усердие... не оставалось в нём. Я подумал: «Что если я дальше буду поглощён трансом не-дыхания?» Тогда я прекратил вдохи и выдохи носом, ртом, и ушами. По мере того как я так делал, колоссальные боли разрывали мой живот. Подобно тому, как если бы мясник или его ученик разрезали бы желудок быка, точно также, когда я прекратил вдохи и выдохи носом, ртом, и ушами, колоссальные боли разрывали мой живот. И хотя я установил неутомимое усердие... не оставалось в нём. Я подумал: «Что если я дальше буду поглощён трансом не-дыхания?» Тогда я прекратил вдохи и выдохи носом, ртом, и ушами. По мере того как я так делал, моё тело сильно горело. Подобно тому, как если бы два могучих человека, схватив слабого человека за руки, поджаривали бы его над ямой с горячими углями, точно также, когда я прекратил вдохи и выдохи носом, ртом, и ушами, моё тело сильно горело. И хотя я установил неутомимое усердие и незамутнённую осознанность, моё тело было взволновано и неспокойно из-за болезненных усилий. Но болезненное чувство, которое возникло таким образом, не наводняло мой ум и не оставалось в нём".
> 
> МН 36
> 
> Он много чего тогда практиковал, в т.ч. и поедание собственных фекалий, фекалий животных и питие мочи: 
> 
> "Я ползал на четвереньках в загоне для скота, и когда скот выходил, и пастух оставлял его, я кормился навозом молодых телят. Покуда у меня были свои испражнения и моча, я кормился собственными испражнениями и мочой. Таковой была моя практика поедания нечистот".
> ...


вот и я так подумала . спасибо большое.Но с другой стороны посмотрите. как любопытно . Т.е. он бы без них этого не понял и не стал тем, кем стал.. Хотя я с ним как-раз и согласна.Вот видите .. я так и думала... Мне интересно тогда, а он практику дыхательную  после себя народу оставил? Не знаете- он в ПК оставил метод?( я просто не могу сама перелопатить все - у меня времен нет, а хочется быть максимально корректной)

----------


## Антарадхана

> вот и я так подумала . спасибо большое.Но с другой стороны посмотрите. как любопытно . Т.е. он бы без них этого не понял и не стал тем, кем стал.. Хотя я с ним как-раз и согласна.


Но он не учил своих учеников таким вредным и ложным практикам, ибо зачем кому-то повторять такие же ошибки, и испытывать такие-же страдания в пустую, когда уже открыты Четыре Благородные Истины.





> Мне интересно тогда, а он практику дыхательную  после себя народу оставил? Не знаете- он в ПК оставил метод?( я просто не могу сама перелопатить все - у меня времен нет, а хочется быть максимально корректной)


Да, анапанасати http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn118.htm Но это никак не связано с задержками дыхания.

----------

Альбина (18.04.2017)

----------


## Альбина

> Но он не учил своих учеников таким вредным и ложным практикам, ибо зачем кому-то повторять такие же ошибки, и испытывать такие-же страдания в пустую, когда уже открыты Четыре Благородные Истины.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Да, анапанасати http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn118.htm Но это никак не связано с задержками дыхания.


спасибочки приспасибочки)мы сейчас с вами сделали неоценимую вещь ...чтобы никто не пошел по ложному пути)))  и все-таки связь есть ..но мы про нее не расскажем..)

----------


## Альф

Кто созерцал Шуньяту, безусловность, абсолютную свободу и т.п. в медитациях - колитесь, поделитесь впечатлениями... Ибо я собираюсь шагнуть в эту неизвестность. Хотелось бы услышать что могут рассказать об этом запределье уже состоявшиеся сталкеры пустоты

----------


## Антарадхана

То, что нельзя описать словами, обречено стать сюрпризом для созерцателя.

----------


## Дубинин

> Кто созерцал Шуньяту, безусловность, абсолютную свободу и т.п. в медитациях - колитесь, поделитесь впечатлениями... Ибо я собираюсь шагнуть в эту неизвестность. Хотелось бы услышать что могут рассказать об этом запределье уже состоявшиеся сталкеры пустоты


Низзя- ибо будете как примат- подражать успешному бабуину- нашедшему с вашей точки зрения- "нужное", а она (пустая- пустота то-есть)- страсть как этого не любит.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

:Smilie: Я так и думал, что сейчас все начнут отмазки клеить. Просто было интересно - какие)

----------


## Йен

> Я так и думал, что сейчас все начнут отмазки клеить. Просто было интересно - какие)


Посмотрите на свое тело внимательно, оно с каждым мгновением изменяется, стареет и в конце концов умрет, вы не можете приказать ему не болеть, не стареть и не умирать, не дышать и т.д. То есть, оно живет своей жизнью, оно не ваше, это и есть знание анатта, вы сами его можете видеть, зачем вам чужой опыт.

----------


## Дубинин

> Я так и думал, что сейчас все начнут отмазки клеить. Просто было интересно - какие)


Да какие отмазки, я получал "прямое введение в природу ума" и вполне успешно практиковал (да собственно и продолжаю- ибо это не остановимо и не зависит иных "вер во что-то или их отсутствие").
Но рассказать или поделиться этим- нельзя в принципе))

----------


## Альф

> Посмотрите на свое тело внимательно, оно с каждым мгновением изменяется, стареет и в конце концов умрет, вы не можете приказать ему не болеть, не стареть и не умирать, не дышать и т.д. То есть, оно живет своей жизнью, оно не ваше, это и есть знание анатта, вы сами его можете видеть, зачем вам чужой опыт.


Тело - условность. Я знаю что оно трансформируется в другую иллюзию, а сознание отыщет себе новую форму. Меня интересует не то что я вижу или могу исследовать в иллюзорном. А то, что в безусловном. Если кто уже получил такой опыт. Пусть поделится. Что, жалко что ли?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Кто созерцал Шуньяту, безусловность, абсолютную свободу и т.п. в медитациях - колитесь, поделитесь впечатлениями... Ибо я собираюсь шагнуть в эту неизвестность. Хотелось бы услышать что могут рассказать об этом запределье уже состоявшиеся сталкеры пустоты


Был один буддийский сталкер пустоты, довольно авторитетный в этой области постижения, Чандракирти звали, так он както написал, что:

- постигнуть шуньяту можно лишь через понимание непостоянства, причинноследствия и  взаимозависимости.

(имхо : я б к его словам серьёзно прислушался, продвинутый буддиец был)

----------

Балдинг (21.09.2020), Фил (18.04.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Тело - условность. Я знаю что оно трансформируется в другую иллюзию, а сознание отыщет себе новую форму. Меня интересует не то что я вижу или могу исследовать в иллюзорном. А то, что в безусловном. Если кто уже получил такой опыт. Пусть поделится. Что, жалко что ли?


Ниббана постигается через исследование нама-рупа, их характеристик: аничча-анатта-дуккха и разочаровании в них. Всего 16 ньяна (знаний), на 13-м ум отстраняется от обусловленного и поворачивается к необусловленному, видит ниббану.

----------


## Альф

> Был один буддийский сталкер пустоты, довольно авторитетный в этой области постижения, Чандракирти звали, так он както написал, что:
> 
> - постигнуть шуньяту можно лишь через понимание непостоянства, причинноследствия и  взаимозависимости.
> 
> (имхо : я б к его словам серьёзно прислушался, продвинутый буддиец был)


Это конечно интересно. Но он жил то когда. Хотелось бы из живого источника услышать, так сказать из первых уст. 
А вы созерцали Пустоту?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Уважаемый  @*Альф*, извините, но вот снова складывается впечатление, что Вы ищете шуньяту, как нечто что-то и как где-то тамто.

----------


## Альф

> Ниббана постигается через исследование нама-рупа, их характеристик: аничча-анатта-дуккха и разочаровании в них. Всего 16 ньяна (знаний), на 13-м ум отстраняется от обусловленного и поворачивается к необусловленному, видит ниббану.


Одни говорят что надо всего 4 дханы освоить чтобы войти в Нирвану, другие 8, третьи 9, а вы уже написали 13 ньян. Или это 13 ньян сверх тех всех дхан нужно присовокупить?

----------


## Альф

> Уважаемый  @*Альф*, извините, но вот снова складывается впечатление, что Вы ищете шуньяту, как нечто что-то и как где-то тамто.


Давайте будем считать что я ищу просто Шуньяту. Потому что как бы не выражаться, то все равно будет получатся что где то и там то, так как мы привязаны к системе координат в трехмерности и еще измерению времени. Оттого все наши суждения и выводятся в ощущения где то, там то и тогда то

----------


## Йен

> Одни говорят что надо всего 4 дханы освоить чтобы войти в Нирвану, другие 8, третьи 9, а вы уже написали 13 ньян. Или это 13 ньян сверх тех всех дхан нужно присовокупить?


Джханы относятся к саматха-бхаване, это сансарные состояния, соответствуют тонким мирам. Випассана же опираясь на самадхи развивает мудрость и ведет к ниббане. 16 знаний относятся к мудрости.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (18.04.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Давайте будем считать что я ищу просто Шуньяту. Потому что как бы не выражаться, то все равно будет получатся что где то и там то, так как мы привязаны к системе координат в трехмерности и еще измерению времени. Оттого все наши суждения и выводятся в ощущения где то, там то и тогда то


У вас сразу базовая не точность: нельзя "найти шуньяту", вы можете только "не найти что-то в чём-то" (зависит от традиции), а "не найдя"- так и прибывать в "не нахождении" (ничего в замен "не нахождения" не подсовывая, не ища выводов, удовлетворения- "хоть чего-то"..)

----------


## Альф

> Джханы относятся к саматха-бхаване, это сансарные состояния, соответствуют тонким мирам. Випассана же опираясь на самадхи развивает мудрость и ведет к ниббане. 16 знаний относятся к мудрости.


Мудрость у меня есть. Я же не идиот. Мудрость это знания + опыт
Если все джханы сансарные состояния (на счет первых 8 я согласен), то как тогда с помощью них получить Нирвану? Или меня обнманули?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Давайте будем считать что я ищу просто Шуньяту. Потому что как бы не выражаться, то все равно будет получатся что где то и там то, так как мы привязаны к системе координат в трехмерности и еще измерению времени. Оттого все наши суждения и выводятся в ощущения где то, там то и тогда то


В том то и дело, что нет никакой просто шуньяты и её не найти где-то вне всего.
А вот во всём можно найти шуньяту, но она не существует отдельно от чего-то, никак не существует отдельно от чего-то, как характеристика не существует отдельно от характеризуемого.  Это не что-то отдельное, за предельное, иное от всего другого.

----------


## Йен

> Мудрость у меня есть. Я же не идиот. Мудрость это знания + опыт
> Если все джханы сансарные состояния (на счет первых 8 я согласен), то как тогда с помощью них получить Нирвану? Или меня обнманули?


Мудрость - это видение реальности такой, какая она есть.
В джхане практикуют випасссану, таким образом развивают мудрость и постигают ниббану.


Джхана сутта:

"Я говорю вам, прекращение влечений основывается на первой джхане". Так было сказано. По отношению к чему это было сказано? При этом, о монахи, монах, – уединившись таким образом от чувственных желаний (kāmā), уединившись от неумелых способов поведения (akusalā dhammā), – входит и пребывает в первой джхане: в восторге (pīti) и счастье (sukha), рожденных уединением, сопровождаемых рассуждением (vitakka) и изучением (vicāra). Он рассматривает любые происходящие в ней явления, связанные с формой, ощущением, распознаванием, волениями, и сознанием, как непостоянные, приносящие страдание, как болезнь, бедствие, стрелу, как болезненные, как несчастье, как чуждые, как разрушение, как пустые, как безличные. Он отвлекает свой ум от этих явлений, и тогда направляет свой ум на бессмертный элемент (амата-дхату): "Это покой, это совершенство – демонтаж всех конструкций; отказ от всего приобретенного; прекращение пристрастия; бесстрастие; прекращение; Освобождение (ниббана)".

----------

Шуньяананда (19.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Мудрость - это видение реальности такой, какая она есть.
> В джхане практикуют випасссану, таким образом развивают мудрость и постигают ниббану.
> 
> 
> Джхана сутта:
> 
> "Я говорю вам, прекращение влечений основывается на первой джхане". Так было сказано. По отношению к чему это было сказано? При этом, о монахи, монах, – уединившись таким образом от чувственных желаний (kāmā), уединившись от неумелых способов поведения (akusalā dhammā), – входит и пребывает в первой джхане: в восторге (pīti) и счастье (sukha), рожденных уединением, сопровождаемых рассуждением (vitakka) и изучением (vicāra). Он рассматривает любые происходящие в ней явления, связанные с формой, ощущением, распознаванием, волениями, и сознанием, как непостоянные, приносящие страдание, как болезнь, бедствие, стрелу, как болезненные, как несчастье, как чуждые, как разрушение, как пустые, как безличные. Он отвлекает свой ум от этих явлений, и тогда направляет свой ум на бессмертный элемент (амата-дхату): "Это покой, это совершенство – демонтаж всех конструкций; отказ от всего приобретенного; прекращение пристрастия; бесстрастие; прекращение; Освобождение (ниббана)".


А, ну теперь понятно. Так я и восторг, и радость, и счастье, и безмятежность, и отрешенность, и бесстрастие, и размышления, и безмыслия, и безличия, и абстракции и т.п. - все эти этапы я уже ощущал (кроме пустоты). Значит я обрел мудрость и готов к последнему элементу, чтобы постичь Нирвану?

----------


## Альф

> В том то и дело, что нет никакой просто шуньяты и её не найти где-то вне всего.
> А вот во всём можно найти шуньяту, но она не существует отдельно от чего-то, никак не существует отдельно от чего-то, как характеристика не существует отдельно от характеризуемого.  Это не что-то отдельное, за предельное, иное от всего другого.


Что вы меня за нос водите, вон даже Йен говорит что есть, просто я не достаточно мудрый чтобы ее постичь. А вы прямо нигилист какой то. Как ее может не быть, если все говорят что есть и только вы один, что ее нет. Это не логично.
Ну хорошо, допустим что шуньята незрима присуща всей иллюзии, я это могу понять. Но мне кажется что вы под этим соусом пытаетесь подсунуть истинность как раз самой иллюзии, а не Пустоты. Если я не прав, извените

----------

Шуньяананда (19.04.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

> А, ну теперь понятно. Так я и восторг, и радость, и счастье, и безмятежность, и отрешенность, и бесстрастие, и размышления, и безмыслия, и безличия, и абстракции и т.п. - все эти этапы я уже ощущал (кроме пустоты). Значит я обрел мудрость и готов к последнему элементу, чтобы постичь Нирвану?


Ну если вы имеете верное понимание Четырех Благородных Истин, достигли нравственного совершенства, т.е. ослабили килесы (омрачения ума вроде гнева и т.п.) до такой степени, что-бы они не проявлялись на уровне не только тела, речи, но и ума, если вы не имеете привязанности к чувственным удовольствиям, т.е. живете без сексуального желания, без наслаждения вкусом пищи и т.п. Если вы практикуете правильное буддийское самадхи, и вам удастся достичь джханы, то нужно совершенствовать эту практику, последовательно развивая одну джхану за другой, и прозревать в три характеристики существования всего: непостоянство/бренность, страдательность/неудовлетворительность, бессамостность/обусловленность, после чего развивая мудрость обретаются три знания: знание прошлых жизней, знание путей перерождения живых существ в соответствии с их каммой и знание об уничтожении омрачений, и тогда, прямо прозрев Четыре Благородные Истины, человек оказывается на пороге Пробуждения http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...sirkin.htm#p16

P.S. Ну там еще побочно в джханах иддхи (сверхспособности) обретаются:

будучи одним, становится многочисленным, 
будучи многочисленным, становится одним; 
становится видимым для глаз,  скрытым от глаз, 
беспрепятственно проходит через стену, через ограду, через гору, словно через воздух; 
опускается в землю и поднимается из нее, словно из воды; 
не погружаясь идет по воде, словно по земле; 
сидя со скрещенными ногами, возносится в небо, словно крылатая птица; 
касается рукой и схватывает Солнце и Луну – эти столь великие, столь чудесные светила; 
своим телом он достигает даже мира Брахмы. 

А также ясновидение, яснослышание, возможность посещать любые миры вселенной и еще куча всего.
Самим иддхи особого значения на буддийском пути не придается, но они могут являться хорошей "лакмусовой бумагой" для самого практика, чтобы понять не принимает ли он рядовое успокоение ума, экзальтацию, сенсорную депривацию и различные видения, возникающие во время практики медитации за джханы. Все просто: есть джханы - есть иддхи, нет джхан - нет иддхи, причем слабые иддхи могут быть врожденными или развитыми практикой медитации и без джхан, а вот по достижению джхан, иддхи должны проявляться по полной, так сказать "во все поля", как в сутте описано.

----------

Балдинг (21.09.2020), Шуньяананда (19.04.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Ну если вы имеете верное понимание Четырех Благородных Истин, достигли нравственного совершенства, т.е. ослабили килесы (омрачения ума вроде гнева и т.п.) до такой степени, что-бы они не проявлялись на уровне не только тела, речи, но и ума, если вы не имеете привязанности к чувственным удовольствиям, т.е. живете без сексуального желания, без наслаждения вкусом пищи и т.п. Если вы практикуете правильное буддийское самадхи, и вам удастся достичь джханы, то нужно совершенствовать эту практику, последовательно развивая одну джхану за другой, и прозревать в три характеристики существования всего: непостоянство/бренность, страдательность/неудовлетворительность, бессамостность/обусловленность, после чего развивая мудрость обретаются три знания: знание прошлых жизней, знание путей перерождения живых существ в соответствии с их каммой и знание об уничтожении омрачений, и тогда, прямо прозрев Четыре Благородные Истины, человек оказывается на пороге Пробуждения http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...sirkin.htm#p16
> 
> P.S. Ну там еще побочно в джханах иддхи (сверхспособности) обретаются:
> 
> будучи одним, становится многочисленным, 
> будучи многочисленным, становится одним; 
> становится видимым для глаз,  скрытым от глаз, 
> беспрепятственно проходит через стену, через ограду, через гору, словно через воздух; 
> опускается в землю и поднимается из нее, словно из воды; 
> ...


Если можно-еще про сиддхи..Значение не придается-а появление их обязательно..Не противоречие ли тут.зачем они нужны и их природа.Мне довелось видеть людей разной степени реализации с разными сиддхами..только один,монах с Афона,твердо сказал"ти прелести мне ни к чему".Но он,как бы сказать,весма вообще прост ипрямолинеен..

----------


## Антарадхана

> Если можно-еще про сиддхи..Значение не придается-а появление их обязательно..Не противоречие ли тут.зачем они нужны и их природа.Мне довелось видеть людей разной степени реализации с разными сиддхами..только один,монах с Афона,твердо сказал"ти прелести мне ни к чему".Но он,как бы сказать,весма вообще прост ипрямолинеен..


Появление всей совокупности иддхи не обязательно. Вы просто представьте себе, что такое первая джхана. Это выход за пределы мира кама-локи, и достижения умом сферы брахм, т.е. это состояние выше состояния любых дэвов, поэтому развитие таких способностей, как божественное зрение и божественный слух развиваются в джхане спонтанно, (собственно обычные телесные органы чувств в джхане отсутствуют), а вот усиливаются и оттачиваются эти способности самим практиком по желанию http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm Три знания необходимы для достижения Пробуждения. Что касается других иддхи, вроде создания множества иллюзорных тел, хождения сквозь стены, по воде аки посуху, левитации и т.п. то их развитие зависит как от практики их развития в прошлых жизнях, так и от формы практики в этой жизни, и сами по себе они не несут никакой особой практической пользы для достижения Пробуждения.

----------

Шуньяананда (19.04.2017)

----------


## Йен

> А, ну теперь понятно. Так я и восторг, и радость, и счастье, и безмятежность, и отрешенность, и бесстрастие, и размышления, и безмыслия, и безличия, и абстракции и т.п. - все эти этапы я уже ощущал (кроме пустоты). Значит я обрел мудрость и готов к последнему элементу, чтобы постичь Нирвану?


Все это можно и в предджхановом состоянии испытывать в какой-то степени. Но для достижения уровня арья, который в первый раз видит ниббану, сосредоточение джханы необязательно, достаточно моментного или сосредоточения доступа. Здесь нужно мудрость развивать через 13 ньяна, практиковать випассану.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.04.2017), Шуньяананда (19.04.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Все это можно и в предджхановом состоянии испытывать в какой-то степени. Но для достижения уровня арья, который в первый раз видит ниббану, сосредоточение джханы необязательно, достаточно моментного или сосредоточения доступа. Здесь нужно мудрость развивать через 13 ньяна, практиковать випассану.


Но для достижения окончательного пробуждения, ниббаны, достижение джхан необходимо, как минимум четырех.

----------


## Йен

> Но для достижения окончательного пробуждения, ниббаны, достижение джхан необходимо, как минимум четырех.


Как минимум первой, см. джхана сутту.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что вы меня за нос водите, вон даже Йен говорит что есть, просто я не достаточно мудрый чтобы ее постичь. А вы прямо нигилист какой то. Как ее может не быть, если все говорят что есть и только вы один, что ее нет. Это не логично.
> Ну хорошо, допустим что шуньята незрима присуща всей иллюзии, я это могу понять. Но мне кажется что вы под этим соусом пытаетесь подсунуть истинность как раз самой иллюзии, а не Пустоты. Если я не прав, извените


Шунья вполне себе зримо присуща, наблюдаемо, понимаемо и осознаваемо - отсутствие постоянства, беспричинности, независимости.
И вот вне этого осознавания отсутствия постоянства, беспричинности, независимости - и нет никакой шуньяты.

(касательно иллюзий: подобноиллюзии и иллюзия - это далеко не одно и тоже (к томуже даже любая самой чистой воды иллюзия, существует лишь благодаря определённым причинам и условиям, зависима и непостоянна, и вот подобным же образом и то что подобноиллюзии существует(но не является иллюзией )))

----------


## Дубинин

> Шунья вполне себе зримо присуща, наблюдаемо, понимаемо и осознаваемо - отсутствие постоянства, беспричинности, независимости.
> И вот вне этого осознавания отсутствия постоянства, беспричинности, независимости - и нет никакой шуньяты.
> 
> (касательно иллюзий: подобноиллюзии и иллюзия - это далеко не одно и тоже (к томуже даже любая самой чистой воды иллюзия, существует лишь благодаря определённым причинам и условиям, зависима и непостоянна, и вот подобным же образом и то что подобноиллюзии существует(но не является иллюзией )))


Вы нас- наивных неофитов- похоже злобно разыгрывайте:
1. Судя по вашей традиции- такое понимание "объекта отрицания" - беспричинность и постоянность- маловато будет.
2. Поиск- "причинности всего"- это удел унылых материалистов (среднего маштаба),.. а вы не попутали "причинность" с "обусловленностью"?

----------


## Антарадхана

> Как минимум первой, см. джхана сутту.


Спорно. Там прямо не говорится, что уничтожение асав происходит в первой джхане, там говориться о зависимости от первой джханы, но далее перечисляются другие джханы и точно так же говориться о зависимости от них.

Да, ниббану можно увидеть уже из первой джханы, но в пользу необходимости достижения четвертой джханы для уничтожения асав, говорит необходимость таких факторов, как невозмутимость и отбрасывание удовольствия.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы нас- наивных неофитов- похоже злобно разыгрывайте:
> 1. Судя по вашей традиции- такое понимание "объекта отрицания" - беспричинность и постоянность- маловато будет.
> 2. Поиск- "причинности всего"- это удел унылых материалистов (среднего маштаба),.. а вы не попутали "причинность" с "обусловленностью"?


Нет не попутал, так есть и непричинноследсвенные зависимости, то и пишу по отдельности - отсутствие постоянства, беспричинности, независимости.

Исходя из традиции Кагью, вне этого понимания нет никакой шуньяты, так выше упомянул высказывание Чандракирти о том что вратами к пониманию шуньяты есть именно понимание непостоянства, причинноследствия и взаимозависимости.
Могу и чисто Кагью привести пример, Джамгён Конгтрюл Лодрё Тхае:
-Тот глупец, который, уповая на свое медитативное созерцание, оказавшееся [в действительности] пустым [пробелом сознания], восклицает: "А! Я постиг [высшую природу разума. Поэтому] мне не стоит беспокоиться относительно моих деяний и их последствий!" — такой глупец — это злейший грабитель Учения(с)

А вот в соответсвии с каким буддизмом некоторые временами о шуньяте пишут, мне часто бывает непонятно.

----------

Дубинин (19.04.2017)

----------


## Руфус

Опять сказки. Можно всю жизнь медитировать и хрен что увидишь. А как медитировать большой секрет.

----------


## Дубинин

> Нет не попутал, так есть и непричинноследсвенные зависимости, то и пишу по отдельности - отсутствие постоянства, беспричинности, независимости.
> 
> Исходя из традиции Кагью, вне этого понимания нет никакой шуньяты, так выше упомянул высказывание Чандракирти о том что вратами к пониманию шуньяты есть именно понимание непостоянства, причинноследствия и взаимозависимости.
> Могу и чисто Кагью привести пример, Джамгён Конгтрюл Лодрё Тхае:
> -Тот глупец, который, уповая на свое медитативное созерцание, оказавшееся [в действительности] пустым [пробелом сознания], восклицает: "А! Я постиг [высшую природу разума. Поэтому] мне не стоит беспокоиться относительно моих деяний и их последствий!" — такой глупец — это злейший грабитель Учения(с)
> 
> А вот в соответсвии с каким буддизмом некоторые временами о шуньяте пишут, мне часто бывает непонятно.


Не, я как всегда тоньшее и гениальней копаю: 
Причинность- всегда объективна: "причина стула- иван степанович и пиломатериалы", а "обусловленность"- она об: "при условии глаз-есть иван степаныч с табуреткой"..
Отсель маловато будет для "пустоты пустоты"- просто "не находить"- ничего не предлагая в замен (у вас), нужно пережить вот это-" при условии таких то моих усилий.. и далее.."

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.04.2017), Шуньяананда (19.04.2017)

----------


## Руфус

В смысле если другие утаят, может и нам надо.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Исходя из традиции Кагью, вне этого понимания нет никакой шуньяты, так выше упомянул высказывание Чандракирти о том что вратами к пониманию шуньяты есть именно понимание непостоянства, причинноследствия и взаимозависимости.
> Могу и чисто Кагью привести пример, Джамгён Конгтрюл Лодрё Тхае:
> -Тот глупец, который, уповая на свое медитативное созерцание, оказавшееся [в действительности] пустым [пробелом сознания], восклицает: "А! Я постиг [высшую природу разума. Поэтому] мне не стоит беспокоиться относительно моих деяний и их последствий!" — такой глупец — это злейший грабитель Учения(с)


Все верно! Правильное понимание пустотности - это именно понимание безличной и обусловленной природы всех явлений. А то что некоторые впадают в состояние безмыслия и потери телесных ощущений во время медитативной практики, так это бхаванга (пробел сознания) - тупое состояние, ничем не отличимое от состояния глубокого сна без снов или потери сознания при обмороке, сильном опьянении или медикаментозном наркозе.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.04.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Опять сказки. Можно всю жизнь медитировать и хрен что увидишь. А как медитировать большой секрет.


можно выучить шведский и не увидеть ни одной шведки.а можно собрать библиотеку по боксу и выучить все книжки на память..
Можно всю жизнь медитировать-и не увидеть того,что видит большинство людей.И заммечательно...

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Мудрость у меня есть. Я же не идиот. Мудрость это знания + опыт



И снова здрасти. А вот вопросец на засыпочку-опыт-это сто такое для вас? Поделитесь, что вы о нем знаете.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не, я как всегда тоньшее и гениальней копаю: 
> Причинность- всегда объективна: "причина стула- иван степанович и пиломатериалы", а "обусловленность"- она об: "при условии глаз-есть иван степаныч с табуреткой"..
> Отсель маловато будет для "пустоты пустоты"- просто "не находить"- ничего не предлагая в замен (у вас), нужно пережить вот это-" при условии таких то моих усилий.. и далее.."


Немного не так, причинность - всегда совокупность причинусловий. Так если выделить субстанциональную причину стула, то это будет конкретно - пиломатериалы, а всё остальное - условия. И вот вне причинусловий и нет никакой другой обусловленности.
(При  наличии определённого органа зрения у существа, и прочих нужных условий, возможно в уме существа сознание  цветоформы-стул. И вот уже субстанциональной причиной видимой в уме  цветоформы-стул будет сознание зрения.)

А зависимости могут быть и не-причинноследственные, напр. зависимость целого от частей, так напр. части тела не являются причинами тела, но и какогото тела вне их нет.
Или же зависимость по типу когда-есть-чтото-одно-то-есть-и-нечто-другое напр. содержащее-и-содержимое, вместилище-и-вмещаемое, осознавание-и-осознаваемое.

Конечно маловато будет отрицая только не-находить, так как отрицая отсутствующее всегда будет находится присущее, просто будет находится путём отрицания. Так отрицая отсутствующие постоянство, беспречинность, независимость , будут находится присущие непостоянство, причинность, зависимость.
Отрицая и устраняя неверное-воззрение, неверную-мотивацию, ..., неверное-поведение, ... , неверное-знавание, неверное-пресечение , получаем в остатке верное-воззрение, верную-мотивацию, ..., верное-поведение, ... , верное-знавание, верное-пресечение .

----------

Шуньяананда (19.04.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Спорно. Там прямо не говорится, что уничтожение асав происходит в первой джхане, там говориться о зависимости от первой джханы, но далее перечисляются другие джханы и точно так же говориться о зависимости от них.
> 
> Да, ниббану можно увидеть уже из первой джханы, но в пользу необходимости достижения четвертой джханы для уничтожения асав, говорит необходимость таких факторов, как невозмутимость и отбрасывание удовольствия.


Как раз и говорится: 

Оставаясь там же, он достигает прекращения влечений. А если нет, то благодаря пристрастию и восхищению к этому элементу и полному искоренению первых пяти оков (представление о себе, привязанность к правилам и практикам, неуверенность, чувственное желание, и раздражение) – он переродится (в "чистых землях"), чтобы там полностью освободиться, больше не возвращаясь из того мира.

Невозмутимости и отбрасывания удовольствия, думаю, можно практикой випассаны добиться, которая там же и проводится.
Остальные джханы перечислены, чтобы было ясно - из любой возможно окончательного освобождения достичь.

----------

Шуньяананда (19.04.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Немного не так, причинность - всегда совокупность причинусловий. Так если выделить субстанциональную причину стула, то это будет конкретно - пиломатериалы, а всё остальное - условия. И вот вне причинусловий и нет никакой другой обусловленности.
> (При  наличии определённого органа зрения у существа, и прочих нужных условий, возможно в уме существа сознание  цветоформы-стул. И вот уже субстанциональной причиной видимой в уме  цветоформы-стул будет сознание зрения.)
> 
> А зависимости могут быть и не-причинноследственные, напр. зависимость целого от частей, так напр. части тела не являются причинами тела, но и какогото тела вне их нет.
> Или же зависимость по типу когда-есть-чтото-одно-то-есть-и-нечто-другое напр. содержащее-и-содержимое, вместилище-и-вмещаемое, осознавание-и-осознаваемое.
> 
> Конечно маловато будет отрицая только не-находить, так как отрицая отсутствующее всегда будет находится присущее, просто будет находится путём отрицания. Так отрицая отсутствующие постоянство, беспречинность, независимость , будут находится присущие непостоянство, причинность, зависимость.
> Отрицая и устраняя неверное-воззрение, неверную-мотивацию, ..., неверное-поведение, ... , неверное-знавание, неверное-пресечение , получаем в остатке верное-воззрение, верную-мотивацию, ..., верное-поведение, ... , верное-знавание, верное-пресечение .


Так разозлили меня, я пришёл- испуганный кругом перерождений и доверчиво говорю; "как мне "пресечься" от *обусловленного* бытия?", а вы мне опять как гнусный учёный- предлагаете "вечного меня"- вечно смотрящего на внешние превращения (к превращениям-то- (на месте прежних ништяков)- да, меня тянуть перестало, но как самому- то пресечься вашим методом- (ролью вечно-смотрящего бессамостные изменения)?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.04.2017), Фил (19.04.2017), Шуньяананда (19.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Ну если вы имеете верное понимание Четырех Благородных Истин, достигли нравственного совершенства, т.е. ослабили килесы (омрачения ума вроде гнева и т.п.) до такой степени, что-бы они не проявлялись на уровне не только тела, речи, но и ума, если вы не имеете привязанности к чувственным удовольствиям, т.е. живете без сексуального желания, без наслаждения вкусом пищи и т.п. Если вы практикуете правильное буддийское самадхи, и вам удастся достичь джханы, то нужно совершенствовать эту практику, последовательно развивая одну джхану за другой, и прозревать в три характеристики существования всего: непостоянство/бренность, страдательность/неудовлетворительность, бессамостность/обусловленность, после чего развивая мудрость обретаются три знания: знание прошлых жизней, знание путей перерождения живых существ в соответствии с их каммой и знание об уничтожении омрачений, и тогда, прямо прозрев Четыре Благородные Истины, человек оказывается на пороге Пробуждения http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...sirkin.htm#p16
> 
> P.S. Ну там еще побочно в джханах иддхи (сверхспособности) обретаются:
> 
> будучи одним, становится многочисленным, 
> будучи многочисленным, становится одним; 
> становится видимым для глаз,  скрытым от глаз, 
> беспрепятственно проходит через стену, через ограду, через гору, словно через воздух; 
> опускается в землю и поднимается из нее, словно из воды; 
> ...


Скажем так - во мне перевешивают все те условиях, которые описаны вами, типа не испытывания удовольствий от еды, воздержание от гнева, не стремление к тому то там и тому то. Думаю, что этого достаточно, потому что полностью все равно не вытравить, только время зря терять. А в процентном соотношении если, допустим на 60% или на 90% - какая разница? Все это относительно, лучше конечно 90% - легче будет. С другой стороны это заберет кучу времени на подготовку, энергии, усилий. Так что это палка о двух концах. 
Точно так же и про джхараны скажу. Если более менее удается концентрироваться, останавливать мысли, быть беспристрастным, непоколебимым и т.д во время созерцания. Так и достаточно. Все остальное будет лишь усовершенствованием практики. Тоже хорошо, но снова затраты энергии, времени, потуг. Достаточно просто прошвырнуться по всему этому и можно идти дальше я так понимаю. 
Что же касательно всех этих чудес и знамений то все это происходит в фантазиях. Одного человека или группы. Может быть коллектива или даже массово. В своих мечтах я могу куда хочешь астрально путешествовать. Все что хочешь себе представить. Даже что я Христос и по воде хожу. Если бы это было подтверждено свидетелями, допустим они тоже увидели бы эту галлюцинацию или бы ее воображал только я один - так нет никакой разницы. Потому то все это лишь плоды иллюзии. Абсолютно все равно массовая она или единичная. Я так вот себе рассуждаю.
Так что по всему вами перечисленному перечню выходит, что всего мне достаточно. А если я засяду за все эти мелочи и буду пытаться готовить себя на 100% по всем параметрам, то навсегда застряну в этой реальности абсурда. Потому что всегда чего то будет не хватать. Вот так вот иллюзия заманивает человека, делая его своим рабом. И в конце концов он захватившись процессом, всеми этими иддхами и сиддхами забывает о цели. Как в том ералаше про девочку и велосипед. Вот посмотрите:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_-oQIfJoIM

----------

Шуньяананда (19.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Все это можно и в предджхановом состоянии испытывать в какой-то степени. Но для достижения уровня арья, который в первый раз видит ниббану, сосредоточение джханы необязательно, достаточно моментного или сосредоточения доступа. Здесь нужно мудрость развивать через 13 ньяна, практиковать випассану.


Если я моментно достигаю Ниббаны. Значит могу постоянно увеличивать число этих моментов и расширять их длительность, не зацикливаясь на поиске 13 ньян. Тогда они сами придут через постоянный контакт с Ниббаной. Разве нельзя пойти таким путем - через практику, следуя по следам тех моментов, про которые вы говорите?

----------

Шуньяананда (19.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Шунья вполне себе зримо присуща, наблюдаемо, понимаемо и осознаваемо - отсутствие постоянства, беспричинности, независимости.
> И вот вне этого осознавания отсутствия постоянства, беспричинности, независимости - и нет никакой шуньяты.
> 
> (касательно иллюзий: подобноиллюзии и иллюзия - это далеко не одно и тоже (к томуже даже любая самой чистой воды иллюзия, существует лишь благодаря определённым причинам и условиям, зависима и непостоянна, и вот подобным же образом и то что подобноиллюзии существует(но не является иллюзией )))


Видите как я вас раскусил. На самом то деле вы верите в реальность иллюзии и скрываете ее за витиеватыми формулировками типа подобноиллюзия или еще там что. Я заметил, что вашей целью почему то является оправдать существование иллюзорности, от которой я пытаюсь избавиться всеми силами. Вам почему то нравится жить во всех этих пространствах, но мне то нет. Только полный и безоговорочны отказ от условности и ее порождений. "Наш паровоз вперед летит, в Шуньяте остановака!"

----------

Шуньяананда (19.04.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Если я моментно достигаю Ниббаны. Значит могу постоянно увеличивать число этих моментов и расширять их длительность, не зацикливаясь на поиске 13 ньян. Тогда они сами придут через постоянный контакт с Ниббаной. Разве нельзя пойти таким путем - через практику, следуя по следам тех моментов, про которые вы говорите?


Ниббану видят при достижении 13-й ньяна, с этого момента она становится объектом медитации, вплоть до полного освобождения мудростью.

----------

Шуньяананда (19.04.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Если я моментно достигаю Ниббаны. Значит могу постоянно увеличивать число этих моментов и расширять их длительность, не зацикливаясь на поиске 13 ньян. Тогда они сами придут через постоянный контакт с Ниббаной. Разве нельзя пойти таким путем - через практику, следуя по следам тех моментов, про которые вы говорите?


Вы в их традицию загляните- для них (Тхеравадинов)- сие ересь и богохульство есть (идея о "уже существующей нирване- буддовости, к которой можно привыкнуть- тренируя "убирание препятсвующих видению своей буддовости- факторов")

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так разозлили меня, я пришёл- испуганный кругом перерождений и доверчиво говорю; "как мне "пресечься" от *обусловленного* бытия?", а вы мне опять как гнусный учёный- предлагаете "вечного меня"- вечно смотрящего на внешние превращения (к превращениям-то- (на месте прежних ништяков)- да, меня тянуть перестало, но как самому- то пресечься вашим методом- (ролью вечно-смотрящего бессамостные изменения)?


А может всётаки Вы пришли пресечь  страдания от страдательного? Духкху клятую духкхату )
И вот чем страдания от страдательного вызваны, что есть их непосредственная причина?  
Омрачения ведь, такие как отвержение\гнев\злоба, пристрастие\алчность\жадность и безразличие\тупость\сумбурность. (и прочие их производные. замешанные на фантазиях о таком я, которое не существует в реальности, таком что постоянное и независимое иль о таком что может возникнуть и исчезнуть). Эти же омрачения можно ещё и через три тришны (жажды) описать.

Ну, а если есть стремление пресечь бытиё такое как есть или себя такого как есть, кмк. тогда к врачу сначала надо, а потом уже в буддизмы ; )

----------


## Дубинин

> А может всётаки Вы пришли пресечь  страдания от страдательного? Духкху клятую духкхату )
> И вот чем страдания от страдательного вызван, что есть их непосредственная причина?  
> Омрачения ведь такие как отвержение\гнев\злоба, пристрастие\алчность\жадность и безразличие\тупость\сумбурность. (и прочие их производные. замешанные на фантазиях о таком я, которое не существует в реальности, таком что постоянное и независимое иль таком что может возникнуть и исчезнуть). Эти же омрачения можно ещё и через три тришны (жажды) описать.
> 
> Ну а если есть стремление пресечь бытиё такое как есть или себя такого как есть, кмк. тогда к врачу сначала надо, а потом уже в буддизмы.


Да- да не хочу страданий! И таки да попустило меня от них от видения всего вокруг: дуккхой- аниччей- аннатой, но злобные люди (они назывались буддистами махаяны)- нашептали мне. что я не обрету покоя полной нирваны- так, и в лучшем случае зависну в "малой нирване" а в худшем в "мире без форм" (а после снова ништяки внешние предстанут во всей красе :Frown: )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.04.2017), Шуньяананда (19.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> И снова здрасти. А вот вопросец на засыпочку-опыт-это сто такое для вас? Поделитесь, что вы о нем знаете.


Практика. Знания дают теоретическую базу. Это как энциклопедика. Опыт практическую. Поскольку иллюзия все время меняется и дурачит таким образом человека, то ему необходимо "все пропускать через себя" как говорил Готама. Это, например, знание ответов на вопрос "если, то" - есть такой оператор условного переходя. Из жизни, если ребенка уже хоть раз било током, он прекрасно помнит на уровне условных рефлексов, что будет, когда суеш палец в розетку, в огонь, еще куда

----------

Шуньяананда (19.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Ниббану видят при достижении 13-й ньяна, с этого момента она становится объектом медитации, вплоть до полного освобождения мудростью.


Так уже доказали тут товарищи, что то ли с 1, то ли с 4 начинается дханы. И вы сами упоминали, про возможность частичных моментальных погружений. Раз это возможно 1 раз или несколько, то можно и больше если задаться целью. То же и про интервал пребывания. Логически - его можно расширить. Почему вы отвергаете обретение мудрости практическим путем, через непосредственное видение в нирване? Это же самый лучший источник самого просветления, разве не так?

----------

Шуньяананда (19.04.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Так уже доказали тут товарищи, что то ли с 1, то ли с 4 начинается дханы. И вы сами упоминали, про возможность частичных моментальных погружений. Раз это возможно 1 раз или несколько, то можно и больше если задаться целью. То же и про интервал пребывания. Логически - его можно расширить. Почему вы отвергаете обретение мудрости практическим путем, через непосредственное видение в нирване? Это же самый лучший источник самого просветления, разве не так?


С 13, готрабху ньяна, практикующий осознает ниббану в моменте. В чисто джханах ниббану не осознать, без развития мудрости, практики випассаны. В джханах временно блокируются пять помех.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Как раз и говорится: 
> 
> Оставаясь там же, он достигает прекращения влечений. А если нет, то благодаря пристрастию и восхищению к этому элементу и полному искоренению первых пяти оков (представление о себе, привязанность к правилам и практикам, неуверенность, чувственное желание, и раздражение) – он переродится (в "чистых землях"), чтобы там полностью освободиться, больше не возвращаясь из того мира.


Я другой перевод (SV/BB) смотрел, там по другому. Нужно в общем палийский оригинал смотреть.




> Остальные джханы перечислены, чтобы было ясно - из любой возможно окончательного освобождения достичь.


Зачем достигать более глубоких сосредоточений, если достижения первой джханы, достаточно для достижения ниббаны? Нет, что-то здесь не так.

----------


## Йен

> Зачем достигать более глубоких сосредоточений, если достижения первой джханы, достаточно для достижения ниббаны? Нет, что-то здесь не так.


Потому что качества ума у всех разные, кому-то нужна мудрость видения, что, например, состояние третьей джханы непостоянно и страдательно и это знание поможет достичь полного освобождения, а другому достаточно первой джханы. И во-вторых, для приятного пребывания в этой жизни. Чем выше джхана, тем приятнее пребывание. Или еще для развития иддхи.

----------


## Альф

> С 13, готрабху ньяна, практикующий осознает ниббану в моменте. В чисто джханах ниббану не осознать, без развития мудрости, практики випассаны. В джханах временно блокируются пять помех.


Ну да я согласен, что она не осознается, а просто как бы ощущается. Но с другой стороны, если это становится постоянной практикой, почему вы не допускаете мысли, что само пребывание в ней может освятить человека достаточной мудростью? Я вот многие вещи делал не так как прописано в практиках по буддистским техникам разных школ, иногда, может даже наоборот, потому что мне было так легче, но в результате на выходе получил почти то же, что и у них предполагалось. Почему же нельзя и тут пойти таким же путем, более складным для меня?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да- да не хочу страданий! И таки да попустило меня от них от видения всего вокруг: дуккхой- аниччей- аннатой, но злобные люди (они назывались буддистами махаяны)- нашептали мне. что я не обрету покоя полной нирваны- так, и в лучшем случае зависну в "малой нирване" а в худшем в "мире без форм" (а после снова ништяки внешние предстанут во всей красе)


Какие злобные люди Вам встретились, видать порождения абсолютного Мары )

Мне вот добрые друзья нашёптывали, что пресёкший причины страдания, не будет уже переживать страдания, даже встретившись со страдательным (даже с таким как  при рождении, болезнях, старении и даже в смерти).

Но ведь кроме меня есть и другие, и я всегда существовал только благодаря другим, и даже того реального пресечения реальных причин собственного переживания страданий смог достичь лишь благодаря другим, и сколько б я не прибывал в этом отсутствии страданий - всё равно вспомню о других, о их доброте заботе, о том сочувствии которое они ко мне проявляли и даже о том что я на других тренировался в пресечении причин своего переживания страданий, тренировался на других в добродетельности  и то что  в это же время другие меня кормили, одевали и всячески снабжали необходимым .... 

И вот как шепчут, тогда во мне проявится, то что невозможно пресечь вместе с пресечением причин страданий -  Сочувствие. 
Оно проявится даже если я и не шёл путём Махаяны, даже если я считал махаянцев порождением мары, оно проявится когда нибудь, в будущем.

----------


## Йен

> Ну да я согласен, что она не осознается, а просто как бы ощущается. Но с другой стороны, если это становится постоянной практикой, почему вы не допускаете мысли, что само пребывание в ней может освятить человека достаточной мудростью? Я вот многие вещи делал не так как прописано в практиках по буддистским техникам разных школ, иногда, может даже наоборот, потому что мне было так легче, но в результате на выходе получил почти то же, что и у них предполагалось. Почему же нельзя и тут пойти таким же путем, более складным для меня?


Где пребывание? В джханах?
Если не видеть непостоянство-безличность-страдательность состояния джханы, то просто застрянешь в этом приятном пребывании, считая его своеобразной ниббаной, а ведь оно временно.
Будда высоких уровней джхан достигал, но увидел, что они не являются окончательным освобождением.

----------


## Альф

> Я другой перевод (SV/BB) смотрел, там по другому. Нужно в общем палийский оригинал смотреть.
> Зачем достигать более глубоких сосредоточений, если достижения первой джханы, достаточно для достижения ниббаны? Нет, что-то здесь не так.


Остальные джханы перечислены, чтобы было ясно - из любой возможно окончательного освобождения достичь. 

- Я думаю здесь имеется в виду, что при достаточной базе и усердии возможен переход из любой фазы пребывания в иллюзии. По сути оно так и есть. Если рассуждать чисто логически, то каждый из нас пребывает в омрачении какой то иллюзией или группой их. Да и само разделение на все эти этапы лишь та же условность, чтобы облегчить путь к освобождению. А когда каждый из нас получает это освобождение, то с точки зрения находящихся еще в Сансаре, он выходит как бы с какой то из этих дхан. А тому кто уже просветлен все это уже по барабану. Потому что для него уже нет ни разделений, ни не разделений и т.д и т.п.

----------


## Антарадхана

> Скажем так - во мне перевешивают все те условиях, которые описаны вами, типа не испытывания удовольствий от еды, воздержание от гнева, не стремление к тому то там и тому то. Думаю, что этого достаточно, потому что полностью все равно не вытравить, только время зря терять. А в процентном соотношении если, допустим на 60% или на 90% - какая разница?


Разница существенная. Для очищения грубых омрачений используются одни методы, для очищения более тонких - другие, для очищения еще более тонких - третьи и т.п. Джханы - это уже самый тончайший уровень работы с умом, когда грубые омрачения отсутствуют. Например чтобы получить гладкую шлифованную доску, сначала нужно свалить дерево, для этого нужен самый грубый инструмент, потом ободрать дерево от коры, потом распустить на доски, постом обработать его рубанком - это уже более тонкий инструмент, и только потом уже приступать к финальной обработке шлифовальной бумагой. Если же вы подойдет к дереву в лесу с куском шлифовальной бумаги, и начнете его тереть, то лишь испортите инструмент и потратите время в пустую. В случае с джханами, есть "защита от дурака", и пока не будут очищены грубые омрачения, доступа к более тонкому инструменту просто не откроется.




> Достаточно просто прошвырнуться по всему этому и можно идти дальше я так понимаю.


Наивно.




> Что же касательно всех этих чудес и знамений то все это происходит в фантазиях. Одного человека или группы. Может быть коллектива или даже массово. В своих мечтах я могу куда хочешь астрально путешествовать. Все что хочешь себе представить. Даже что я Христос и по воде хожу. Если бы это было подтверждено свидетелями, допустим они тоже увидели бы эту галлюцинацию или бы ее воображал только я один - так нет никакой разницы. Потому то все это лишь плоды иллюзии. Абсолютно все равно массовая она или единичная. Я так вот себе рассуждаю.


В буддизме мир не иллюзия в том смысле, он не существует лишь в вашем изображении, но он подобен иллюзии, потому что не такой, как кажется омраченному неведением уму. Что касается фантазий, то не куда вы не ходите и не летаете, а просто фантазируете. Иддхи в буддизме - это самые настоящие способности, а не фантазии в голове монаха.




> Так что по всему вами перечисленному перечню выходит, что всего мне достаточно.


Ну если считаете, что готовы, то никаких проблем. Все практики известны: садитесь, достигайте джхан, развивайте видение истинной реальности. Если человек готов, то по словам Будды может быть достаточно семи дней, чтобы он достиг Пробуждения.

----------


## Дубинин

> Какие злобные люди Вам встретились, видать порождения абсолютного Мары )
> 
> Мне вот добрые друзья нашёптывали, что пресёкший причины страдания, не будет уже переживать страдания, даже встретившись со страдательным (даже с таким как  при рождении, болезнях, старении и даже в смерти).
> 
> Но ведь кроме меня есть и другие, и я всегда существовал только благодаря другим, и даже того реального пресечения реальных причин собственного переживания страданий смог достичь лишь благодаря другим, и сколько б я не прибывал в этом отсутствии страданий - всё равно вспомню о других, о их доброте заботе, о том сочувствии которое они ко мне проявляли и даже о том что я на других тренировался в пресечении причин своего переживания страданий, тренировался на других в добродетельности  и то что  в это же время другие меня кормили, одевали и всячески снабжали необходимым .... 
> 
> И вот как шепчут, тогда во мне проявится, то что невозможно пресечь вместе с пресечением причин страданий -  Сочувствие. 
> Оно проявится даже если я и не шёл путём Махаяны, даже если я считал махаянцев порождением мары, оно проявится когда нибудь, в будущем.


Вот- вот, этот Мара- перевёртыш ещё мне шептал: гонят они про "круг перерождений", и если ты умело живёшь, то острых страданий не наработаешь, а остальные- есть просто промежутки счастья..а если совсем не вмоготу, то продай почти всё купи кило опия- и тебе с лихвой хватит от всех страданий до конца жизни.. (это если мотивироваться только "избавлением от страданий) (вишь чего враги шепчут! :Facepalm: )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (19.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Где пребывание? В джханах?
> Если не видеть непостоянство-безличность-страдательность состояния джханы, то просто застрянешь в этом приятном пребывании, считая его своеобразной ниббаной, а ведь оно временно.
> Будда высоких уровней джхан достигал, но увидел, что они не являются окончательным освобождением.


Вы меня не правильно поняли. Речь идет про частичные единомоментные выходы в Нирвану с джахан. Без осознания ее. Я про то что бы увеличивать переодичность и длительность пребывания в нирване хотя бы и неосознанно. А осознанность придет от самих контактов как и мудрость

----------


## Антарадхана

> Так уже доказали тут товарищи, что то ли с 1, то ли с 4 начинается дханы.


Джхана - это медитативная поглощенность, а ньяна - это знание. Это разные термины.

----------


## Альф

> Разница существенная. Для очищения грубых омрачений используются одни методы, для очищения более тонких - другие, для очищения еще более тонких - третьи и т.п. Джханы - это уже самый тончайший уровень работы с умом, когда грубые омрачения отсутствуют. Например чтобы получить гладкую шлифованную доску, сначала нужно свалить дерево, для этого нужен самый грубый инструмент, потом ободрать дерево от коры, потом распустить на доски, постом обработать его рубанком - это уже более тонкий инструмент, и только потом уже приступать к финальной обработке шлифовальной бумагой. Если же вы подойдет к дереву в лесу с куском шлифовальной бумаги, и начнете его тереть, то лишь испортите инструмент и потратите время в пустую. В случае с джханами, есть "защита от дурака", и пока не будут очищены грубые омрачения, доступа к более тонкому инструменту просто не откроется.
> 
> 
> 
> Наивно.
> 
> 
> 
> В буддизме мир не иллюзия в том смысле, он не существует лишь в вашем изображении, но он подобен иллюзии, потому что не такой, как кажется омраченному неведением уму. Что касается фантазий, то не куда вы не ходите и не летаете, а просто фантазируете. Иддхи в буддизме - это самые настоящие способности, а не фантазии в голове монаха.
> ...


О, наивно, - больше всего рад вот этой оценке. Потому что наивность это простота. Как у детей. А кто же откажет ребенку в том, что он просит, если это так скажем ему еще и во благо?

Там про методики - речь идет всего лишь о средствах и способах и их эффективности. Но нужно учитывать при этом индивидуальные особенности каждого. Поскольку к каждому учителя не пристроишь и создаются все эти общие шаблоны. Для массовости это хорошо. Но в конкретных случаях они могут и не подойти. Это все равно например, что надевать сандали 42 самого распространенного размера у мужчин на 54 или 36 

Насчет иллюзий массовых и единичных. Для того чтобы восприятие того или иного события стало массовым, нужно просто затратить намного больше сил, энергий и усердия. Тогда оно становится как бы реальным для многих. Служит каким то там целям, например назидания, вдохновения, помощи другим и тп. Все это хорошо, но у меня лично такой цели нет. А если говорить о просветленных, получивших освобождение. То думаю они во всех этих чудесах видят истинную суть и для них это не чудеса вовсе. Поэтому и для меня все это не имеет смысла, в том плане что раз для них не надо, то и для меня тоже не надо будет по просветлении

----------


## Йен

> Вы меня не правильно поняли. Речь идет про частичные единомоментные выходы в Нирвану с джахан. Без осознания ее. Я про то что бы увеличивать переодичность и длительность пребывания в нирване хотя бы и неосознанно. А осознанность придет от самих контактов как и мудрость


Где вы про такие единомоментные выходы увидели? )
В джхане практикуют випассану и по мере достижения 13-й ньяна видят ниббану.

----------


## Альф

> Джхана - это медитативная поглощенность, а ньяна - это знание. Это разные термины.


Я понял. Тут перепития возникла из того, что нужны ли знания именно определенного там 13 уровня для вхождения в Ниббану или можно обойтись меньшими знаниями и практикой джхан с входом в нее, а уже через контакт с Ниббаной обрести достаточный уровень мудрости и так осознав Ниббану получить просветление

----------


## Сергей Карпов

> Кто созерцал Шуньяту, безусловность, абсолютную свободу и т.п. в медитациях - колитесь, поделитесь впечатлениями... Ибо я собираюсь шагнуть в эту неизвестность. Хотелось бы услышать что могут рассказать об этом запределье уже состоявшиеся сталкеры пустоты


Уважаемый Альф, ниже миниатюрка, которая описывает состояние возникшее у меня самопроизвольно лет 20 назад. Может быть это как то Вам поможет:


Пятиэтажка за окном троллейбуса.
Панели, бетон, штукатурка – панели, бетон, штукатурка. 
Ковры, люди, унитазы…
Дом – это их отношение, он всего лишь связь.
Весь мир вдруг показался таким.
Однако ж холодное стекло, стучащее по лбу на каждой кочке вполне реально.

----------

Фил (19.04.2017)

----------


## Йен

Джхана - это уровень сосредоточения ума. Ньяна - уровень знания абсолютной реальности, прозрения в нее.

----------


## Альф

> Где вы про такие единомоментные выходы увидели? )
> В джхане практикуют випассану и по мере достижения 13-й ньяна видят ниббану.


Да кто то писал тут. И еще много где слышал. Там везде условие только дханы. А вот про условие 13 ньяны впервые слышу, кстати от вас. Почему вы на это так упираете? А другого варианта просто не хотите замечать? Я не против мудрости. Но зачем же так усугублять? Вот 13 и все тут хоть тресни. Что то здесь не так!

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Практика. Знания дают теоретическую базу. Это как энциклопедика. Опыт практическую. Поскольку иллюзия все время меняется и дурачит таким образом человека, то ему необходимо "все пропускать через себя" как говорил Готама. Это, например, знание ответов на вопрос "если, то" - есть такой оператор условного переходя. Из жизни, если ребенка уже хоть раз било током, он прекрасно помнит на уровне условных рефлексов, что будет, когда суеш палец в розетку, в огонь, еще куда


Ок, а вот вас током било? Если нет-не надо пробовать, пожалуйста :Big Grin:  Если нет-вы мороженное пробовали любое ну или любой другой опыт из жизни-есть?

----------


## Сергей Карпов

> Я понял. Тут перепития возникла из того, что нужны ли знания именно определенного там 13 уровня для вхождения в Ниббану или можно обойтись меньшими знаниями и практикой джхан с входом в нее, а уже через контакт с Ниббаной обрести достаточный уровень мудрости и так осознав Ниббану получить просветление


С т.з. махаяны - да, т.к. вы свою нирвану просто еще не видите.
С т.з. тхеравады - нет.

Вы сами то какой традиции будете? ;-)

----------


## Альф

> Уважаемый Альф, ниже миниатюрка, которая описывает состояние возникшее у меня самопроизвольно лет 20 назад. Может быть это как то Вам поможет:
> 
> 
> Пятиэтажка за окном троллейбуса.
> Панели, бетон, штукатурка – панели, бетон, штукатурка. 
> Ковры, люди, унитазы…
> Дом – это их отношение, он всего лишь связь.
> Весь мир вдруг показался таким.
> Однако ж холодное стекло, стучащее по лбу на каждой кочке вполне реально.


У меня похожих картин много возникало. Вот например увидел как то переход, куда в школу ходил. Там все дома были какие то неживые. Не то что бы покинутые, а вообще безвкусные, не знаю как описать. Ни людей ни машин. И освещение какое то странное. Ни день, ни ночь. Все как будто настоящее, но и как нарисованное, не то застывшее, не то еще какое то. Честно говоря не знаю точно, чтобы это значило. Я стараюсь на всякие образные картинки не обращать внимания

----------

Фил (19.04.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Да кто то писал тут. И еще много где слышал. Там везде условие только дханы. А вот про условие 13 ньяны впервые слышу, кстати от вас. Почему вы на это так упираете? А другого варианта просто не хотите замечать? Я не против мудрости. Но зачем же так усугублять? Вот 13 и все тут хоть тресни. Что то здесь не так!


  :Smilie: 

Это вообще разные техники, саматха-бхавана мирская, сосредотачивает мирской ум, временно подавляет пять помех в джхане,  она не выходит за пределы сансары, была известна еще до Будды.
Випассану же Будда открыл, она ведет к развитию локуттара читта - надмирского ума, только через эту практику можно увидеть ниббану. Но для полного освобождения надо параллельно практиковать обе.

----------


## Альф

> Ок, а вот вас током било? Если нет-не надо пробовать, пожалуйста Если нет-вы мороженное пробовали любое ну или любой другой опыт из жизни-есть?


А как же! Я совал булавки в розетку несколько раз. До сих пор помню эти ощущения. В детстве я ел все морожена подряд. Сначала свои, потом отбирал у сестры, потом выклянчивал что осталось у мамы и папы. Если бы тогда я мог, то перепробывал бы все. Но теперь это мне не надо. Потому что я приблизительно могу представить, как на вкус то или это и этого мне достаточно. Да и не вижу в том смысла уже. У меня появились другие приоритеты

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот- вот, этот Мара- перевёртыш ещё мне шептал: гонят они про "круг перерождений", и если ты умело живёшь, то острых страданий не наработаешь, а остальные- есть просто промежутки счастья..а если совсем не вмоготу, то продай почти всё купи кило опия- и тебе с лихвой хватит от всех страданий до конца жизни.. (это если мотивироваться только "избавлением от страданий) (вишь чего враги шепчут!)


Жить умело, это всёж умело жить и на перспективу, и на перспективу того что может случится (а может ого как многое в жизни каждого произойти, такого что даже в самых смелых фантазия не помыслишь.) , и на перспективу смерти (это в принципе единственный неоспоримый факт который со всеми нами случится).
Если нет уверенности в послесмертном существовании, то конечно на такой умелости ограниченной рамками одной жизни можно и остановиться. Уже польза и благо будет, чем если жить лишь автоматизмом одного момента, безразлично относясь к тому что будет завтра. 

Таже ведь, добрые люди предлагают задуматься и о том что может и после смерти поток существа непрекратиться, принимать во внимание и эту преспективу.

Насколько знаю это лишь основа того, чему учат добрые люди.  Причём важная и необходимая основа, так как если цель окончательное благо, то и в промежуточных стадия должно быть благо, ведь неможет быть целое благим и полезным, если  части составляющие это целое проблемны вредны и бесполезны.

(п.с. кмк., кило опия будет не очень умело, даже при перспективе одной жизни)

----------

Дубинин (19.04.2017)

----------


## Сергей Карпов

> Я понял. Тут перепития возникла из того, что нужны ли знания именно определенного там 13 уровня для вхождения в Ниббану или можно обойтись меньшими знаниями и практикой джхан с входом в нее, а уже через контакт с Ниббаной обрести достаточный уровень мудрости и так осознав Ниббану получить просветление





> У меня похожих картин много возникало. Вот например увидел как то переход, куда в школу ходил. Там все дома были какие то неживые. Не то что бы покинутые, а вообще безвкусные, не знаю как описать. Ни людей ни машин. И освещение какое то странное. Ни день, ни ночь. Все как будто настоящее, но и как нарисованное, не то застывшее, не то еще какое то. Честно говоря не знаю точно, чтобы это значило. Я стараюсь на всякие образные картинки не обращать внимания


 Тут главное не перепутать пустотность со "сделанностью" - (дереализация воспоиятия один из симптомов шизофрении).

----------


## Альф

> Это вообще разные техники, саматха-бхавана мирская, сосредотачивает мирской ум, временно подавляет пять помех в джхане,  она не выходит за пределы сансары, была известна еще до Будды.
> Випассану же Будда открыл, она ведет к развитию локуттара читта - надмирского ума, только через эту практику можно увидеть ниббану. Но для полного освобождения надо параллельно практиковать обе.


Для меня Будда это не человек и не явление, а сама другая реальность. Если вы имеете в виду Готаму, то и до него приходили другие учителя, существовали самоосвободившиеся. Тогда как же им это удалось? Раз была какая то техника, значит ее можно использовать в любые времена, не зацикливаясь на одной из метод. Это если представлять в развернутости Сансару, как процесс мротворения и мироразрушения. А если как этапы психологических состояний, то тогда вообще ничего внешнего не нужно. Да и по логике, если есть человек такой как есть, то должен быть ему способ выхода без ничего другого

----------


## Альф

> Тут главное не перепутать пустотность со "сделанностью" - (дереализация воспоиятия один из симптомов шизофрении).


Шизофрения это когда человек верит в свои видения. И зацикливается на них, живет ими. Для меня видения всего лишь проявления иллюзии

----------


## Йен

> Для меня Будда это не человек и не явление, а сама другая реальность. Если вы имеете в виду Готаму, то и до него приходили другие учителя, существовали самоосвободившиеся. Тогда как же им это удалось? Раз была какая то техника, значит ее можно использовать в любые времена, не зацикливаясь на одной из метод.


Будда открывает Дхамму, со временем она забывается и новый Будда ее открывает заново.

----------


## Альф

> Будда открывает Дхамму, со временем она забывается и новый Будда ее открывает заново.


Абсолютно с вами согласен. Внешний Будда - в реализации картины миров Сансары. Внутренний Будда в развитии психологических состояний через те же дханы. 
А еще не плохо, чтобы он время от времени заглядывал разбудить. Ибо склонны мы к зависаниям на уровнях, аки компьютеры китайския, малайския да с тайваньскими процессорами :Smilie:

----------


## Галина_Сур

> А как же! Я совал булавки в розетку несколько раз. До сих пор помню эти ощущения. В детстве я ел все морожена подряд. Сначала свои, потом отбирал у сестры, потом выклянчивал что осталось у мамы и папы. Если бы тогда я мог, то перепробывал бы все. Но теперь это мне не надо. Потому что я приблизительно могу представить, как на вкус то или это и этого мне достаточно. Да и не вижу в том смысла уже. У меня появились другие приоритеты


Да вы прям испытатель)))  А вот какой вкус у вашего любимого мороженого? Возможно, когдв вы его едите-то что-то чувствуете?

----------


## Галина_Сур

> А как же! Я совал булавки в розетку несколько раз. До сих пор помню эти ощущения.


Как думаете, ощущения, переживания имеют связь с опытом?

----------


## Альф

> Как думаете, ощущения, переживания имеют связь с опытом?


Да. Все имеет причинно-следственные связи. Это же карма. Но только в условности. Безусловность потому так и называется, что свободна от всего, значит и от этого тоже

"Да вы прям испытатель))) А вот какой вкус у вашего любимого мороженого? Возможно, когда вы его едите-то что-то чувствуете?"

Больше всего люблю есть то, что мне дают. Халяву. Чего уж тут перебирать то. "Дареному коню в зубы не смотрят". Из соображения практичности. Только редко бывает, чтоб кто то что то прям взял и дал  :Frown: , вы же сами знаете. Вот вы, когда кому то постороннему чего нибудь вкусное давали, или скажем усложним задачу, - специально для него сготовили или хотя бы пошли купили? Левому вообще
Вот и я так бедствую. Что уж тут говорить о любимом. На безрыбье и рак рыба
Хотя вообще когда я ем то думаю скорее бы наестся и чтоб на дольше хватило. А то потом опять иди в магазин, готовь...

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Да. Все имеет причинно-следственные связи. Это же карма. Но только в условности. Безусловность потому так и называется, что свободна от всего, значит и от этого тоже
> 
> "Да вы прям испытатель))) А вот какой вкус у вашего любимого мороженого? Возможно, когда вы его едите-то что-то чувствуете?"
> 
> Больше всего люблю есть то, что мне дают. Халяву. Чего уж тут перебирать то. "Дареному коню в зубы не смотрят". Из соображения практичности. Только редко бывает, чтоб кто то что то прям взял и дал , вы же сами знаете. Вот вы, когда кому то постороннему чего нибудь вкусное давали, или скажем усложним задачу, - специально для него сготовили или хотя бы пошли купили? Левому вообще
> Вот и я так бедствую. Что уж тут говорить о любимом. На безрыбье и рак рыба
> Хотя вообще когда я ем то думаю скорее бы наестся и чтоб на дольше хватило. А то потом опять иди в магазин, готовь...


Ну а ток? вы что то пережили?

Значит опыт, по своей структуре-причинно следственная связь? Вы можете о себе сказать-я что-то испытал, в следствии этого что-то пережил и это я рассматриваю как опыт?

----------


## Сергей Карпов

> Шизофрения это когда человек верит в свои видения. И зацикливается на них, живет ими. Для меня видения всего лишь проявления иллюзии


Тонкий момент- троллейбус и пятиэтажка это не видЕния, я сидел в реальном троллейбусе и смотрел на реальную пятиэтажку - она виделась пустотной от самобытия:  "дом всего лишь отношение (людей и вещей). Это к вопросу о шуньяте.

----------


## Альф

> Ну а ток? вы что то пережили?
> 
> Значит опыт, по своей структуре-причинно следственная связь? Вы можете о себе сказать-я что-то испытал, в следствии этого что-то пережил и это я рассматриваю как опыт?


Конечно. Меня так шандарануло. Потом еще пару раз. Потом случайно, когда уже не совал. А теперь мне и в голову не приходит такое. 
Вот с опытом и знанием как раз проблема в том что они освещают только Сансару. Правда споры ведутся в том плане, что если скажем дхарма освобождения, природы Будды и т.п. существует, то есть безусловность каким то макаром незримо присуща в условности, то тогда как бы и то и другое должно помогать ее вскрыть и активировать. А если нет то тут нужно с бубном танцевать по всякому и изобретать всякие косвенные методы

----------


## Альф

> Тонкий момент- троллейбус и пятиэтажка это не видЕния, я сидел в реальном троллейбусе и смотрел на реальную пятиэтажку - она виделась пустотной от самобытия:  "дом всего лишь отношение (людей и вещей). Это к вопросу о шуньяте.


Да я не спорю.
Просто для меня разница в "реальном" и воображаемом троллейбусе лишь в том, что "реальный" это иллюзия которая имеет жесткую привязку к коллективной карме, временным процессам, условному телу, развертыванию Сансары последовательно в мирах и т.п., а вымышленный - это иллюзия без таких якорей, но с другими привязками, например к психологическим состояниям

----------


## Галина_Сур

Ну так а что конкретно вы испытали?

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Вот с опытом и знанием как раз проблема в том что они освещают только Сансару.


А чем разница между опытом и знанием? Почему опыт и знание неосвещают Нирвану?

----------


## Альф

> А чем разница между опытом и знанием? Почему опыт и знание неосвещают Нирвану?


Думаю, что разделение весьма условное для облегчения восприятия иллюзии. Ведь и саму же иллюзию мы можем назвать одним словом. Но мы же не говорим. "Вот пришла иллюзия к иллюзии. Сели пить иллюзию и есть". Про то как Брахма давал имена предметам брахманы любили философствовать. А у древних египтян еще и существовало поверие в истинное имя. Якобы его знание давало власть над индивидом. Очевидно таким образом в философском плане они понимали такое понятие как "суть вещей". 
"Почему опыт и знание неосвещают Нирвану?" Я до конца не уверен в том, что такое не возможно. Однако из повседневной практики мы видим, что достичь Нирваны очень сложно. А пребывать в ней длительно и тем более постоянно еще труднее. Очевидно потому так и считают

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Думаю, что разделение весьма условное для облегчения восприятия иллюзии. Ведь и саму же иллюзию мы можем назвать одним словом. Но мы же не говорим. "Вот пришла иллюзия к иллюзии. Сели пить иллюзию и есть". Про то как Брахма давал имена предметам брахманы любили философствовать. А у древних египтян еще и существовало поверие в истинное имя. Якобы его знание давало власть над индивидом. Очевидно таким образом в философском плане они понимали такое понятие как "суть вещей". 
> "Почему опыт и знание неосвещают Нирвану?" Я до конца не уверен в том, что такое не возможно. Однако из повседневной практики мы видим, что достичь Нирваны очень сложно. А пребывать в ней длительно и тем более постоянно еще труднее. Очевидно потому так и считают


Если вам нехочется, что я распрашивала-то напишите и я не буду это делать. 
Если все нормально-расскажиТЕ, что же вы  испытали при взаимодействии с с током? 
А вы писАть умеете?

Где границы опыта в Сансаре?

----------


## Дубинин

> Шизофрения это когда человек верит в свои видения. И зацикливается на них, живет ими. Для меня видения всего лишь проявления иллюзии


Тогда вы очень- очень больны ибо: вы верите в то, что вокруг вас некая иллюзия и сансара (думаю процентов 99 в вашем месте проживания с вами не согласятся), так- же вы верите в существование некого "абсолюта" - к которому надо стремится (не зная его характеристик опытным путём, и не зная лично тех- кто их "знает"). Так-же этот некий "абсолют" обладает для вас некими положительными качествами (место где можно отдохнуть.. (вы писали в соседней теме). Короче всё печально- похоже.. :Frown:

----------


## Антарадхана

> Тогда вы очень- очень больны ибо: вы верите в то, что вокруг вас некая иллюзия и сансара (думаю процентов 99 в вашем месте проживания с вами не согласятся), так- же вы верите в существование некого "абсолюта" - к которому надо стремится


А что если эти 99% больны материализмом, прагматизмом, меркантильностью и утилитаризмом, или не больны, но притворяются, чтобы быть как все, а сами мечтают об абсолюте и тайком сочиняют стихи?  :Wink:

----------

Дубинин (19.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Если вам нехочется, что я распрашивала-то напишите и я не буду это делать. 
> Если все нормально-расскажиТЕ, что же вы  испытали при взаимодействии с с током? 
> А вы писАть умеете?
> 
> Где границы опыта в Сансаре?


Ну говорят что это 8 дхьяна "ни восприятие, ни не восприятие". Как я понимаю высшие миры неформ можно описать так: бесконечности и не бытие через четкое определение с помощью абстракции. А 8 дхьяну только через нечеткое определение, то есть через абстракцию с помощью абстракции. Тогда как все остальное можно прямо описывать без посредников - прямо и четко. Там абстракции не нужны. А чтобы кто описал хоть как то Нирвану или Шуньяту я не встречал. Шуньята выглядит как вспомогательный инструмент. Один мудрец даже сказал, что то такое, что мол кто зрит природу Будды тому Шуньята не нужна

Что испытал - неприятное чувство, боль, пальцы пообжигало слегка, шок. Потом сформировался условный рефлекс. Ток-боль-ожег/шок-не лезть

А вы писАть умеете? - не понял вопроса

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Ну говорят что это 8 дхьяна "ни восприятие, ни не восприятие". Как я понимаю высшие миры неформ можно описать так: бесконечности и не бытие через четкое определение с помощью абстракции. А 8 дхьяну только через нечеткое определение, то есть через абстракцию с помощью абстракции. Тогда как все остальное можно прямо описывать без посредников - прямо и четко. Там абстракции не нужны. А чтобы кто описал хоть как то Нирвану или Шуньяту я не встречал. Шуньята выглядит как вспомогательный инструмент. Один мудрец даже сказал, что то такое, что мол кто зрит природу Будды тому Шуньята не нужна
> 
> Что испытал - неприятное чувство, боль, пальцы пообжигало слегка, шок. Потом сформировался условный рефлекс. Ток-боль-ожег/шок-не лезть
> 
> А вы писАть умеете? - не понял вопроса


Ну, писать в тетрадке, писать ручкой-в этом смысле. Он что-то писал в тетрадке. Вы умеете так делать?

А своими словами не можите описать. Я то не про шуньяту и нирвану-а про опыт и сансару. Пусть даже без сансары. О границах опыта. Вы можите даже не использовать буддийский контекс, а использовать что-то еще, если хотите.  Не говорите, что говорят, ведь я с вами общаюсь.А если говорите что кто-то говорит-почему вы им верите? Будда говорил никому не верить, даже ему. Кому вы верите больше всего когда вам говорят что лимон сладкий-себе или другим?

Еть у вас что-то, в нем нет опыта?

И дальше-а что такое - боль?

----------


## Альф

> Ну, писать в тетрадке, писать ручкой-в этом смысле. Он что-то писал в тетрадке. Вы умеете так делать?
> 
> А своими словами не можите описать. Я то не про шуньяту и нирвану-а про опыт и сансару. Пусть даже без сансары. О границах опыта. Вы можите даже не использовать буддийский контекс, а использовать что-то еще, если хотите.  Не говорите, что говорят, ведь я с вами общаюсь.А если говорите что кто-то говорит-почему вы им верите? Будда говорил никому не верить, даже ему. Кому вы верите больше всего когда вам говорят что лимон сладкий-себе или другим?
> 
> Еть у вас что-то, в нем нет опыта?
> 
> И дальше-а что такое - боль?


Очень много раньше писал. Когда обучался, самообучался. Делал себе конспекты. До сих пор есть у меня сборники в общих тетрадках лежат. Я там экскурс делал по разным религиям. А последние годы в этом необходимось отпала, потому что все копируешь и ставишь себе в файлы-папки. У меня есть типа архива по йоге, индуизму, буддизму, египетским, китайским, японским всяким, некоторым научным статьям. Но я редко уже туда заглядываю, потому что в инете быстрее то самое найти. Поисковики стали умнее намного. Нет смысла хранить общую инфу. Только уникальную

У меня нет опыта в безусловном. Только какие то очень смутные представления. Даже не абстракция на абстракцию, а какие то следы этих наложений

Что касается свои-чужие знания, то уже с 6 дхьяны отпадает разделение на Я и не Я, свое - не свое. Это все условности. Понятно что Я приходится использовать за не именеем лучшего инструмента. Потому и нужно все пропускать сквозь призму себя как учил Сиддхартха. Это древний йогический метод. Я всегда использую готовые конструкции в которых убедился. А только потом изобретаю велосипед. Потому что так удобнее и легче

Боль - это иллюзия. Но очень крепкая)

----------

Шуньяананда (20.04.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Очень много раньше писал. Когда обучался, самообучался. Делал себе конспекты. До сих пор есть у меня сборники в общих тетрадках лежат. Я там экскурс делал по разным религиям. А последние годы в этом необходимось отпала, потому что все копируешь и ставишь себе в файлы-папки. У меня есть типа архива по йоге, индуизму, буддизму, египетским, китайским, японским всяким, некоторым научным статьям. Но я редко уже туда заглядываю, потому что в инете быстрее то самое найти. Поисковики стали умнее намного. Нет смысла хранить общую инфу. Только уникальную
> 
> У меня нет опыта в безусловном. Только какие то очень смутные представления. Даже не абстракция на абстракцию, а какие то следы этих наложений
> 
> Что касается свои-чужие знания, то уже с 6 дхьяны отпадает разделение на Я и не Я, свое - не свое. Это все условности. Понятно что Я приходится использовать за не именеем лучшего инструмента. Потому и нужно все пропускать сквозь призму себя как учил Сиддхартха. Это древний йогический метод. Я всегда использую готовые конструкции в которых убедился. А только потом изобретаю велосипед. Потому что так удобнее и легче
> 
> Боль - это иллюзия. Но очень крепкая)


То есть как писать-вы знаете? Можите с уверенностью сказать-я знаю как писать?
А илюзия-это что?

А что такое-безусловное в вашем понимании? Это не троллинг-чтобы разобраться. Вы можите написать- это не оно и это не оно-но я вам неповерю совсем) ведь вы уже придали ему качества, анпример такие, как невозможность обнаружения его через опыт. Поэтому надо разобраться.

----------


## Альф

А илюзия-это что?
Иллюзия это все, кроме безусловности. Определяется методом не то, не то. Есть такая научная и йогическая техника. Перебором всех дхьян состояний определяем, что все они суть иллюзия

То есть как писать-вы знаете? Можите с уверенностью сказать-я знаю как писать?
Это приобретенный навык. Или вновь вспомненный из прошлых жизней

А что такое-безусловное.
Лишенное ограничителей. У нас их два основных. Изменения в пространстве и во времени. А одним словом изменения. Иллюзию можно охарактеризовать как то, что постоянно меняется. Значит безусловное это либо то что не меняется. Либо то, на что какие бы то ни было изменения никак не влияют. Вот по этому следу ее и можно определять

----------

Шуньяананда (19.04.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> А илюзия-это что?
> Иллюзия это все, кроме безусловности. Определяется методом не то, не то. Есть такая научная и йогическая техника. Перебором всех дхьян состояний определяем, что все они суть иллюзия
> 
> То есть как писать-вы знаете? Можите с уверенностью сказать-я знаю как писать?
> Это приобретенный навык. Или вновь вспомненный из прошлых жизней
> 
> А что такое-безусловное.
> Лишенное ограничителей. У нас их два основных. Изменения в пространстве и во времени. А одним словом изменения. Иллюзию можно охарактеризовать как то, что постоянно меняется. Значит безусловное это либо то что не меняется. Либо то, на что какие бы то ни было изменения никак не влияют. Вот по этому следу ее и можно определять


Альф, вы опять уклоняетьсь от прямого ответа-знаете как  писать или нет?

Непоняла, каким перебором? Я запуталась немного, еще раз для меня-если нет условного-то нет и безусловного?

----------


## Альф

> Альф, вы опять уклоняетьсь от прямого ответа-знаете как  писать или нет?
> 
> Непоняла, каким перебором? Я запуталась немного, еще раз для меня-если нет условного-то нет и безусловного?


Почему уклоняюсь. Навык есть. Значит знаю. Или вспомнил как писал когда то в прошлых проявлениях
Перебор всех условных состояний иллюзии. Их разбивают на определенные психологические состояния (дхьяны) или исторические этапы (миры страстей, форм, неформ). Потом созерцатель перебором отбрасывает каждую ступень или мир, определяя как иллюзию. 
Так мы определяем что вся Сансара изменчива, непостоянна. А разве можно полагаться на непостоянное? Нет
Значит нужно искать нечто другое, то что независимо, не связано пространством и временем. Вот это и есть необусловленность как я понимаю

----------

Шуньяананда (19.04.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Почему уклоняюсь. Навык есть. Значит знаю. Или вспомнил как писал когда то в прошлых проявлениях
> Перебор всех условных состояний иллюзии. Их разбивают на определенные психологические состояния (дхьяны) или исторические этапы (миры страстей, форм, неформ). Потом созерцатель перебором отбрасывает каждую ступень или мир, определяя как иллюзию. 
> Так мы определяем что вся Сансара изменчива, непостоянна. А разве можно полагаться на непостоянное? Нет
> Значит нужно искать нечто другое, то что независимо, не связано пространством и временем. Вот это и есть необусловленность как я понимаю


А когда все переберете-то что? 
А как вы понимамаете-что знаете?

----------


## Альф

> А когда все переберете-то что? 
> А как вы понимамаете-что знаете?


Когда переберешь, тогда нужно искать "то", потому что все не то отброшено уже
Знать значит вспомнить с точки зрения ретроспективы миров и исторического процесса из прошлых воплощений, а с точки зрения психологических этапов то достичь определенного уровня, состояния.

----------

Шуньяананда (19.04.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Когда переберешь, тогда нужно искать "то", потому что все не то отброшено уже
> Знать значит вспомнить с точки зрения ретроспективы миров и исторического процесса из прошлых воплощений, а с точки зрения психологических этапов то достичь определенного уровня, состояния.


А тот, кто ищет-он тоже разбирается-перебирается?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Видите как я вас раскусил. На самом то деле вы верите в реальность иллюзии и скрываете ее за витиеватыми формулировками типа подобноиллюзия или еще там что. Я заметил, что вашей целью почему то является оправдать существование иллюзорности, от которой я пытаюсь избавиться всеми силами. Вам почему то нравится жить во всех этих пространствах, но мне то нет. Только полный и безоговорочны отказ от условности и ее порождений. "Наш паровоз вперед летит, в Шуньяте остановака!"


Втом то и дело, что сколько не размышляй о неких иных пространствах, о некой существующей вне всего шуньяте - к реальности придётся вернуться. Когдато надо будет встать и пойти в туалет, пойти к пустому холодильнику, пойти в магазин и много чего надо будет .... и при этом постоянно общаться с людьми, с близкими, с знакомыми и не знакомыми. Придётся болеть, получать различные другие удары судьбы, умирать.... . И  чем больше от реальности отрываться, тем тяжелее и больнее будет каждое возвращение к "пустому холодильнику".   
Так вот и вопрос, что дали все эти знания что есть дхьяна, что даст знание о некой оторванной от всего шуньяте ?
Зачем всё это ?

----------

Шуньяананда (20.04.2017)

----------


## Сергей Карпов

> Втом то и дело, что сколько не размышляй ... о некой существующей вне всего шуньяте - к реальности придётся вернуться...


Шуньята это пустота или пустотность. Как пустота может "существовать вне всего"? Это не буддизм а метафизика. Пустотность эта характеристика существования ВСЕХ вещей, характеристика РЕАЛЬНОСТИ.
И пустеющий холодильник тому подтверждение.
И вы стареющие и неотвратимо умирающие. 
И вы считающие себя чем то отдельным, но не могущие прожить и несколько секунд без атмосферы, несколько дней без воды...
Всё это проявления пустотности.
Рассуждения о какой то трансцендентной реальному миру "шуньяте", это лишь аналог "астральных миров", "райских кущ" и подобных фантазий людей со слабым психическим здоровьем.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (20.04.2017), Шуньяананда (20.04.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Шуньята это пустота или пустотность. Как пустота может "существовать вне всего"? Это не буддизм а метафизика. Пустотность эта характеристика существования ВСЕХ вещей, характеристика РЕАЛЬНОСТИ.
> И пустеющий холодильник тому подтверждение.
> И вы стареющие и неотвратимо умирающие. 
> И вы считающие себя чем то отдельным, но не могущие прожить и несколько секунд без атмосферы, несколько дней без воды...
> Всё это проявления пустотности.
> Рассуждения о какой то трансцендентной реальному миру "шуньяте", это лишь аналог "астральных миров", "райских кущ" и подобных фантазий людей со слабым психическим здоровьем.


поскольку только что вы выдали целый монолог на тему шуньята,позвольте спросить"Как Ваше драгоценное?"

----------


## Сергей Карпов

> поскольку только что вы выдали целый монолог на тему шуньята,позвольте спросить"Как Ваше драгоценное?"


Какой именно симптом какого именно заболевания Вы у меня обнаружили? И процитируйте его проявление ;-)

п.с. а вот вера в астрал и т.п. это "эленмент магического мышления" частый спутник шизофрении.
(это не с википедии, я врачом-экспертом-психиатром на ВВК довольно долго проработал)

----------

Шуньяананда (20.04.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Какой именно симптом какого именно заболевания Вы у меня обнаружили? И процитируйте его проявление ;-)
> 
> п.с. а вот вера в астрал и т.п. это "эленмент магического мышления" частый спутник шизофрении.
> (это не с википедии, я врачом-экспертом-психиатром на ВВК довольно долго проработал)


Это было бы деонтологически неправильным.да и  тут резонерством сплошь и рядом грешат.Что касаемо меня-посттравматические эпилептиморфные состояния прекрасно курировались медитативно..

----------


## Алик

> Втом то и дело, что сколько не размышляй о неких иных пространствах, о некой существующей вне всего шуньяте - к реальности придётся вернуться. Когдато надо будет встать и пойти в туалет, пойти к пустому холодильнику, пойти в магазин и много чего надо будет .... и при этом постоянно общаться с людьми, с близкими, с знакомыми и не знакомыми. Придётся болеть, получать различные другие удары судьбы, умирать.... . И  чем больше от реальности отрываться, тем тяжелее и больнее будет каждое возвращение к "пустому холодильнику".   
> Так вот и вопрос, что дали все эти знания что есть дхьяна, что даст знание о некой оторванной от всего шуньяте ?
> Зачем всё это ?


Вот, на мой взгляд, неплохое объяснение :
"...Главное мое понимание состоит в том, что не может быть никакого индивидуального существа с независимым изъявлением воли. Следовательно, как «я» могу выражать какие-то намерения? И если у меня не будет никаких намерений, как могут возникнуть какие-то психологические конфликты? При отсутствии намерения не может возникнуть психологическая основа для каких-то отношений с кармой. И тогда у меня будет совершенная сонастройка со всем, что может произойти, принятие событий без какого-либо ощущения достижения или разочарования. " https://zendao.ru/library/Ramesh_Balsekar

----------

Шуньшунь (20.04.2017), Шуньяананда (20.04.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Тогда вы очень- очень больны ибо: вы верите в то, что вокруг вас некая иллюзия и сансара (думаю процентов 99 в вашем месте проживания с вами не согласятся), так- же вы верите в существование некого "абсолюта" - к которому надо стремится (не зная его характеристик опытным путём, и не зная лично тех- кто их "знает"). Так-же этот некий "абсолют" обладает для вас некими положительными качествами (место где можно отдохнуть.. (вы писали в соседней теме). Короче всё печально- похоже..





> А что если эти 99% больны материализмом, прагматизмом, меркантильностью и утилитаризмом, или не больны, но притворяются, чтобы быть как все, а сами мечтают об абсолюте и тайком сочиняют стихи?


А никто и не спорит, что материализм, это тоже необоснованная фантазия.
Главное не цепляться за фантазии, будь-то материализм или будддизм.

----------

Дубинин (20.04.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> А никто и не спорит, что материализм, это тоже необоснованная фантазия.
> Главное не цепляться за фантазии, будь-то материализм или будддизм.


Наша сатанинская  машинка "не цепляться не умеет" (только от переутомления если "убитая"- большим "сроком в турма" или "всё сансара и дуккха" или от дряхлости))

----------


## Фил

> Наша сатанинская  машинка "не цепляться не умеет" (только от переутомления если "убитая"- большим "сроком в турма" или "всё сансара и дуккха" или от дряхлости))


Пусть цепляется. Надо только осознавать "ага! цепляется! ну цепляйся, цепляйся  :Smilie:  "

----------


## Фил

Алкаш, который знает, что он алкаш и что бросить ему силы воли не хватит, и что умрет он от цирроза под забором, но тем не менее продолжающий пить, отличается от алкаша, которого ждет все тоже самое, но который бьет себя пяткой в грудь "могу прекратить в любой момент, просто не хочу!"

----------


## Дубинин

> Пусть цепляется. Надо только осознавать "ага! цепляется! ну цепляйся, цепляйся  "


Э нет, тут-же болезнь принцев и сытых телегентов проявится: "а зачем вообще" "а как сделать насовсем" "а где самое- самое.." (машинку не обмануть- у ней миллионы лет эволюции в запоминании и обобщении прошлых и будущих "каков" и  "ништяков"

----------


## Альф

> Втом то и дело, что сколько не размышляй о неких иных пространствах, о некой существующей вне всего шуньяте - к реальности придётся вернуться. Когдато надо будет встать и пойти в туалет, пойти к пустому холодильнику, пойти в магазин и много чего надо будет .... и при этом постоянно общаться с людьми, с близкими, с знакомыми и не знакомыми. Придётся болеть, получать различные другие удары судьбы, умирать.... . И  чем больше от реальности отрываться, тем тяжелее и больнее будет каждое возвращение к "пустому холодильнику".   
> Так вот и вопрос, что дали все эти знания что есть дхьяна, что даст знание о некой оторванной от всего шуньяте ?
> Зачем всё это ?


Вот вы мне поясните, почему вы так любите иллюзию? Это что мазохизм - любить страдания? Я спрашиваю вас без всяких обиняков, без злорадства и каких либо потайных мыслей. Просто не понимаю, ка у такого духовно, интеллектуально и обладающего мудрость, опытом, наверняка еще и практикой философско-религиозной жизни человека может оставаться такая привязанность к Сансаре. Ведь в некоторых деталях ее вы разбираетесь лучше многих из нас. Она вам что - медом намазана? Почему вы не видите главной причины страдания, что оставаясь в каком то там пространстве, пусть даже это будет воображаемая вселенная некоего чистого разума, распускающего вибрации по волнам себя же, вы будете оставаться в колесе этих мучений. Неужели блуждания в бесконечностях настолько важны для вас, что вы готовы променять на него безусловный независимый мир?

----------


## Фил

> Э нет, тут-же болезнь принцев и сытых телегентов проявится: "а зачем вообще" "а как сделать насовсем" "а где самое- самое.." (машинку не обмануть- у ней миллионы лет эволюции в запоминании и обобщении прошлых и будущих "каков" и  "ништяков"


Ответа на вопрос "а зачем вообще?" может и не быть.
"Как сделать насовсем" - не исключено, что никак.
"Где самое-самое" - один из возможных ответов "не существует".

После этого можно успокоится и заниматься уже тем, что нравится, либо, если ничего не нравится, ничего не делать  :Smilie:

----------


## Альф

Вы мне вот что лучше помогите разобрать товарищи буддологи и приближенные к ним. Нужно разобрать ситуацию. Я вот какую вещь заметил. Некий временной парадокс произошел.
Подопытный Альф пошел в магазин и забыл бонусную карточку, отсутствие которой заметил слишком поздно перед самой кассой. Обычно такое событие расстраивало подопытного, потому как потеря УДЕ (условных денежных единиц), капающих на карту приводило его в огорчение. Ведь обретение этих УДЕ всегда связано с затратами усилий, а это и есть самое печальное. 
Однако в данной ситуации огорчения почему то не произошло. И лишь значительно позже последовала мысль - "Да там каких то пару УДЕ ничего страшного, не стоят даже усилий на огорчение". Если бы эта мысль пришла раньше, то можно было списать это на самоуспокоение. Но даже успокоение не потребовалось и мысль запоздала. 
Почему произошел такой временной сдвиг в цепи событий? Быть может подопытный Альф на пути к устранении такой иллюзии как время?

----------


## Фил

> Вы мне вот что лучше помогите разобрать товарищи буддологи и приближенные к ним. Нужно разобрать ситуацию. Я вот какую вещь заметил. Некий временной парадокс произошел.
> Подопытный Альф пошел в магазин и забыл бонусную карточку, отсутствие которой заметил слишком поздно перед самой кассой. Обычно такое событие расстраивало подопытного, потому как потеря УДЕ (условных денежных единиц), капающих на карту приводило его в огорчение. Ведь обретение этих УДЕ всегда связано с затратами усилий, а это и есть самое печальное. 
> Однако в данной ситуации огорчения почему то не произошло. И лишь значительно позже последовала мысль - "Да там каких то пару УДЕ ничего страшного, не стоят даже усилий на огорчение". Если бы эта мысль пришла раньше, то можно было списать это на самоуспокоение. Но даже успокоение не потребовалось и мысль запоздала. 
> Почему произошел такой временной сдвиг в цепи событий? Быть может подопытный Альф на пути к устранении такой иллюзии как время?


Перегрузка психофизическая. Стресс.

----------

Шуньяананда (20.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Перегрузка психофизическая. Стресс.


Отчего мне перегружаться? Я же не грузчик. Наоборот, сейчас все как то больше на расслабоне, невозмутимо. Вы давайте по существу толкуйте

----------


## Фил

> Отчего мне перегружаться? Я же не грузчик. Наоборот, сейчас все как то больше на расслабоне, невозмутимо. Вы давайте по существу толкуйте


Грузчики в этом плане как раз более устойчивые.
Причина есть. Одна из возможных - стресс, когда все становится уже все равно. 
Если нет - таки или иначе это в области психологии.

----------

Шуньяананда (20.04.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Вы мне вот что лучше помогите разобрать товарищи буддологи и приближенные к ним. Нужно разобрать ситуацию. Я вот какую вещь заметил. Некий временной парадокс произошел.
> Подопытный Альф пошел в магазин и забыл бонусную карточку, отсутствие которой заметил слишком поздно перед самой кассой. Обычно такое событие расстраивало подопытного, потому как потеря УДЕ (условных денежных единиц), капающих на карту приводило его в огорчение. Ведь обретение этих УДЕ всегда связано с затратами усилий, а это и есть самое печальное. 
> Однако в данной ситуации огорчения почему то не произошло. И лишь значительно позже последовала мысль - "Да там каких то пару УДЕ ничего страшного, не стоят даже усилий на огорчение". Если бы эта мысль пришла раньше, то можно было списать это на самоуспокоение. Но даже успокоение не потребовалось и мысль запоздала. 
> Почему произошел такой временной сдвиг в цепи событий? Быть может подопытный Альф на пути к устранении такой иллюзии как время?


Так вы сами понаблюдали этот процесси вот сами решите-оттчего. Неполучится с 1 раза, со 2, 3, 10 точно получится узнать-отчего так.

----------


## Альф

> Так вы сами понаблюдали этот процесси вот сами решите-оттчего. Неполучится с 1 раза, со 2, 3, 10 точно получится узнать-отчего так.


Я хотел подключить коллективную карму)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Я хотел подключить коллективную карму)


))) Ну слушайте, конечно, кто то и ответить, но со своего опыта. Например, меня током не било-а вы скажите-когда током бьет-то это так то и так-то. Я может быть вам поверю, но кто-то скажет-в вот меня током так било-в 100 раз мощьнее вас-и ему я еще больше поверю, а потом другой скажет, меня током било и я -тулку-то , ну просто, задавит авторитетом и я конечно поверю может даже ему. По пока я сама необнаружила какого это-то эта лишь вопрос веры. А когда сама обнаружила-то чисто знание.
Вот вы верите в Шуньяту, верите, допустим,тем, кто говорит-она не така и не такая, а потом верите тем, кто говорит-она такая и такая, кто-то скажет-ее невозможно обнаружить, а кто-то ее невозможно НЕ обнаружить. Все это остается лишь концепцией, верой-до тех пор, пока вы сами не наЧнете наблюдать за собой. Посмотрите, сколько раз я вам об этом уже написала-что бы вы просто понаблюдали за собой. Ненадо уходить не в какие концепции о космосе, дьхянах, мирах, шуньяте, сансаре, карме и прочему, чтобы  увидеть свои собственные мысли, чтобы понять что есть тело и ощющения, понять что есть чувства и есть ум,который судит направо и налево.

----------


## Альф

> ))) Ну слушайте, конечно, кто то и ответить, но со своего опыта. Например, меня током не било-а вы скажите-когда током бьет-то это так то и так-то. Я может быть вам поверю, но кто-то скажет-в вот меня током так било-в 100 раз мощьнее вас-и ему я еще больше поверю, а потом другой скажет, меня током било и я -тулку-то , ну просто, задавит авторитетом и я конечно поверю может даже ему. По пока я сама необнаружила какого это-то эта лишь вопрос веры. А когда сама обнаружила-то чисто знание.
> Вот вы верите в Шуньяту, верите, допустим,тем, кто говорит-она не така и не такая, а потом верите тем, кто говорит-она такая и такая, кто-то скажет-ее невозможно обнаружить, а кто-то ее невозможно НЕ обнаружить. Все это остается лишь концепцией, верой-до тех пор, пока вы сами не наЧнете наблюдать за собой. Посмотрите, сколько раз я вам об этом уже написала-что бы вы просто понаблюдали за собой. Ненадо уходить не в какие концепции о космосе, дьхянах, мирах, шуньяте, сансаре, карме и прочему, чтобы  увидеть свои собственные мысли, чтобы понять что есть тело и ощющения, понять что есть чувства и есть ум,который судит направо и налево.


Не то чтобы верю в Шуньяту, а предполагаю о ее существовании. И чисто по логике и интуитивно. У каждого есть концепция, каждый почти во что то верить. Если уж верить, так в нечто грандиозное, а не размениваться по мелочам)

----------

Шуньяананда (20.04.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот вы мне поясните, почему вы так любите иллюзию? Это что мазохизм - любить страдания? Я спрашиваю вас без всяких обиняков, без злорадства и каких либо потайных мыслей. ...... Она вам что - медом намазана? Почему вы не видите главной причины страдания, что оставаясь в каком то там пространстве, пусть даже это будет воображаемая вселенная некоего чистого разума, распускающего вибрации по волнам себя же, вы будете оставаться в колесе этих мучений. Неужели блуждания в бесконечностях настолько важны для вас, что вы готовы променять его на безусловный независимый мир?


Просто попался я тоже когда-то на эту удочку, что потом для себя назвал западнодуховным подходом. Вообщем решил, что самсарой в буддизме называют тоже, что и мы называем миром, реальностью и, что этот мир причина страданий. Решил, что буддийские наставники либо сами не понимают чему учил Будда, либо нас учат какой-то упрощённой Дхарме. Только вот сколько не пытайся выйти за пределы этого мира, будут лишь фантазии и самообман. Этот мир безграничен и нет ничего такого, чтобы вообще могло быть хоть как-то вне его, и не это причина страданий и не это самсара

Причина страданий омрачения такие как злоба, алчность, безразличие, ..., и даже больше - это и есть страдание. Так по причине омрачений совершаются действия порождающие страдательные последствия, от омрачений существа и страдают сталкиваясь с последствиями тех действий.
От этого надо освобождаться, от омрачений или хотябы от действий и слов под их влиянием. Обусленная омрачениями круговерть существ и зацикленность замкнутость на них и есть самсара, а не мир.

----------

Шуньяананда (20.04.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Не то чтобы верю в Шуньяту, а предполагаю о ее существовании. И чисто по логике и интуитивно. У каждого есть концепция, каждый почти во что то верить. Если уж верить, так в нечто грандиозное, а не размениваться по мелочам)


У веры есть граница-это знание. Ограниченность веры только подтверждает страдание, так как в своей основе-взаимозависима и непостоянна.

----------


## Альф

> У веры есть граница-это знание. Ограниченность веры только подтверждает страдание, так как в своей основе-взаимозависима и непостоянна.


Не всегда знание. Вера может быть и неосознанной. 
В обусловленности ограничено все. Но есть нечто, что пронизывает условность и не попадает под ее влияние

----------


## Альф

> Просто попался я тоже когда-то на эту удочку, что потом для себя назвал западнодуховным подходом. Вообщем решил, что самсарой в буддизме называют тоже, что и мы называем миром, реальностью и, что этот мир причина страданий. Решил, что буддийские наставники либо сами не понимают чему учил Будда, либо нас учат какой-то упрощённой Дхарме. Только вот сколько не пытайся выйти за пределы этого мира, будут лишь фантазии и самообман. Этот мир безграничен и нет ничего такого, чтобы вообще могло быть хоть как-то вне его, и не это причина страданий и не это самсара
> 
> Причина страданий омрачения такие как злоба, алчность, безразличие, ..., и даже больше - это и есть страдание. Так по причине омрачений совершаются действия порождающие страдательные последствия, от омрачений существа и страдают сталкиваясь с последствиями тех действий.
> От этого надо освобождаться, от омрачений или хотябы от действий и слов под их влиянием. Обусленная омрачениями круговерть существ и зацикленность замкнутость на них и есть самсара, а не мир.


Так вечный полет в бесконечности это и есть изощренная разновидность страдания. Просто вы этого еще не поняли. Это как проклятие Агасфера

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так вечный полет в бесконечности это и есть изощренная разновидность страдания. Просто вы этого еще не поняли. Это как проклятие Агасфера


Может вечный полёт в бесконечности и страдателен. 
Только вот страдание обусловлено омрачениями, они для страдания и непосредственная причина и необходимые условия. 


(что касается вечного-полёта-в-бесконечности: 
то либо он есть, и тогда по определению (вечный, бесконечный) и непресекаемый, и можно лишь фантазировать о пресечении непресекаемого теряя время и проявляя безразличие к себе такому какой есть и к другим.  
либо же он невечный и небесконечный, то тогда и так все умрём, но и в этом случае лучше чемто полезным для себя(хоть и временного) и других(хоть и временных) заняться, чем витать в фантазиях.)

----------

Фил (20.04.2017), Шуньяананда (21.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Может вечный полёт в бесконечности и страдателен. 
> Только вот страдание обусловлено омрачениями, они для страдания и непосредственная причина и необходимые условия. 
> 
> 
> (что касается вечного-полёта-в-бесконечности: 
> то либо он есть, и тогда по определению (вечный, бесконечный) и непресекаемый, и можно лишь фантазировать о пресечении непресекаемого теряя время и проявляя безразличие к себе такому какой есть и к другим.  
> либо же он невечный и небесконечный, то тогда и так все умрём, но и в этом случае лучше чемто полезным для себя(хоть и временного) и других(хоть и временных) заняться, чем витать в фантазиях.)


Я вот что вам скажу, уважаемый Владимир Николаич, это в вас говорит обида. Теперь я все понял. Вы обиделись на то, что не смогли найти безусловное и ударились в иллюзию. Но ничего. Выход есть. Я вот тут поразмышлял и возникла такая идея. Мы вас возьмем на буксир. Не гоже, чтобы мы все тут понаходили абсолютную свободу, а вас бросили одного прозябать в этих ваших иллюзорных бесконечностях. А чтобы вы не ерепенились, так мы к вам приставим в качестве тягача какую нибудь даму. Вам ведь будет неудобно отказывать даме, правда? Видите какой я изворотливый и практичный по жизни, несмотря на то что ищу пустоту, что с вашей точки зрения, очевидно сродни витанию в облаках.
Вообще то раньше мне было как то наплевать на судьбы людей. Но вот пообщался тут с вами и вообще с людьми. И что то человеческое все же во мне шевельнулось. Подумалось так: "Вот будем мы все планировать в безусловности сквозь иллюзию, в которой вы, Николаич растрачиваетесь по пустякам, занимаетесь ребячеством и абсолютно бесполезным исследованием неизмеримостей Сансары". А ведь бесконечность иллюзии и есть та ловушка в которую попадают люди. Вот она роковая ошибка увлечения процессом, вместо поиска решения проблемы. Так что не отчаивайтесь, мы вам поможем. И первый из нас, кто пересечет обитель Пустоты, сообщит вам о том как в нее войти

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я вот что вам скажу, уважаемый Владимир Николаич, это в вас говорит обида. Теперь я все понял. Вы обиделись на то, что не смогли найти безусловное и ударились в иллюзию. Но ничего. Выход есть. Я вот тут поразмышлял и возникла такая идея. Мы вас возьмем на буксир. Не гоже, чтобы мы все тут понаходили абсолютную свободу, а вас бросили одного прозябать в этих ваших иллюзорных бесконечностях. А чтобы вы не ерепенились, так мы к вам приставим в качестве тягача какую нибудь даму. Вам ведь будет неудобно отказывать даме, правда? Видите какой я изворотливый и практичный по жизни, несмотря на то что ищу пустоту, что с вашей точки зрения, очевидно сродни витанию в облаках.
> Вообще то раньше мне было как то наплевать на судьбы людей. Но вот пообщался тут с вами и вообще с людьми. И что то человеческое все же во мне шевельнулось. Подумалось так: "Вот будем мы все планировать в безусловности сквозь иллюзию, в которой вы, Николаич растрачиваетесь по пустякам, занимаетесь ребячеством и абсолютно бесполезным исследованием неизмеримостей Сансары". А ведь бесконечность иллюзии и есть та ловушка в которую попадают люди. Вот она роковая ошибка увлечения процессом, вместо поиска решения проблемы. Так что не отчаивайтесь, мы вам поможем. И первый из нас, кто пересечет обитель Пустоты, сообщит вам о том как в нее войти


Спасибо за заботу, знаю я эту даму, у неё много лиц, таких как апатия, лень, безразличие и равнодушие к тому что есть, даже к самой себе,  она родилась уже дряхлой старухой и только и делает что лежит и ноет : всё иллюзия ... жизнь корейка цена ей копейка, как мне всё надоело, уйду от всего .... Но что то сделать она совершенно не способна, при многоликости и многортовости у неё нет ни рук ни ног, она не к чему не способна, тем более быть тягачом.
Мне она неитересна, так как окружён более прекрасными дамами и джентльменами.  Реально прекрасными, хоть одни из них и обусловлены омрачениями, а другие уже освободились от этой обусловленности, а третьи лишь на пути к свободе.

Пустота давно найдена до меня - отсутствие обособленного независимого существования чего бы то небыло и в чем бы то небыло.

Но знать этого мало, это надо использовать. Для той же нирваны, что есть не чтото иное чем пресечение (причин страданий, а именно омрачений), нужны действия в соответствии с пониманием непостоянства, причинности, взаимозависимости и взаимообусловленности. Правильные умелые действия. А чтоб были силы и возможности так действовать в соответствии, нужно тренировать ум упражняясь в созерцании. Правильном и умелом созерцании.
Лишь имея знания, но не прилагая их в жизни, будут опять же теже безногие  безрукие  ворчащие  бесплодные .... , а не прекрасные дамы и джентльмены )

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Может вечный полёт в бесконечности и страдателен. 
> Только вот страдание обусловлено омрачениями, они для страдания и непосредственная причина и необходимые условия. 
> 
> 
> (что касается вечного-полёта-в-бесконечности: 
> то либо он есть, и тогда по определению (вечный, бесконечный) и непресекаемый, и можно лишь фантазировать о пресечении непресекаемого теряя время и проявляя безразличие к себе такому какой есть и к другим.  
> либо же он невечный и небесконечный, то тогда и так все умрём, но и в этом случае лучше чемто полезным для себя(хоть и временного) и других(хоть и временных) заняться, чем витать в фантазиях.)


  Очень интересная,для меня важная,проблема раджа йоги и дхьяны в часности.
Академик Щербатской,изучая результаты медитации в отчетах пандитов разных школ,с которыми он был на короткой ноге,отмечаль,что система образов при самых высоких кондициях медитации.очень заввисит от трактуемой школой системы понятий.
  У свтмарамы с комментами Сватьянанды  очень значимо  выступает вхождение в транс,самогипноз-как нечто иллюзорное,и собственно Самадхи,именно энергетически выполненное "тушение" всего с концентрацией энергии в Сахасраре.
   У Васубандху в сухом остатке именно из феномена разных практик медитации и раджа йоги вообще выделилось разделение на индивидуальное нереализованное и индивидуальное реализованное сознание как колоссально разные именно относительно предположений и возможности самовнушения или реального вхождения в поток дхьяны при такой метрике,как Абсолют.
Кстати в Европе Мессмер был со своими опытами внушения самовнушения весьма ангажирован.И один из членов Академии сказал,в ответ на замечание о техниках Внушения Мессмера-"если медицина внушений превосходит по результатам медицину материальную-нам нужна медицина внушений."
  в опытах школы В.В. Налимова медитация художниками на словесвобода всегда давала образы полета.Как и в Вашем случее счас.
А вот контентный анализ прессы совпадал с мнением группы пролеченных шизофреников и сводился к тавтологии-Свобода="осознанная необходимость"

----------


## Дубинин

> Очень интересная,для меня важная,проблема раджа йоги и дхьяны в часности.
> Академик Щербатской,изучая результаты медитации в отчетах пандитов разных школ,с которыми он был на короткой ноге,отмечаль,что система образов при самых высоких кондициях медитации.очень заввисит от трактуемой школой системы понятий.
>   У свтмарамы с комментами Сватьянанды  очень значимо  выступает вхождение в транс,самогипноз-как нечто иллюзорное,и собственно Самадхи,именно энергетически выполненное "тушение" всего с концентрацией энергии в Сахасраре.
>    У Васубандху в сухом остатке именно из феномена разных практик медитации и раджа йоги вообще выделилось разделение на индивидуальное нереализованное и индивидуальное реализованное сознание как колоссально разные именно относительно предположений и возможности самовнушения или реального вхождения в поток дхьяны при такой метрике,как Абсолют.
> Кстати в Европе Мессмер был со своими опытами внушения самовнушения весьма ангажирован.И один из членов Академии сказал,в ответ на замечание о техниках Внушения Мессмера-"если медицина внушений превосходит по результатам медицину материальную-нам нужна медицина внушений."
>   в опытах школы В.В. Налимова медитация художниками на словесвобода всегда давала образы полета.Как и в Вашем случее счас.
> А вот контентный анализ прессы совпадал с мнением группы пролеченных шизофреников и сводился к тавтологии-Свобода="осознанная необходимость"


Осторожней- ибо старая мудрость: "куда дышло- то и вышло"- очень заразна, и может случиться угрюмый щелчёк в голове, и все "нирваны- обсолюты" в "полночь" превратятся либо в слова- мысли о них, либо в "отсутствие памяти- не сопровождаемое паникой"))

----------

Шуньяананда (21.04.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Осторожней- ибо старая мудрость: "куда дышло- то и вышло"- очень заразна, и может случиться угрюмый щелчёк в голове, и все "нирваны- обсолюты" в "полночь" превратятся либо в слова- мысли о них, либо в "отсутствие памяти- не сопровождаемое паникой"))


да.Спасибо.опастность есть-и не малая!"На то и щука в море,чтоб карась не дремал".Меньше всего заморачиваюсь на терминологии..это как яйца на пасху-пару сьел крашеных,а целый год просто свежие из под курочки.
живу и практикую в свое удовольствие. Бережоного бог бережот,а не бережоного конвой сторожот..

----------

Дубинин (21.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Спасибо за заботу, знаю я эту даму, у неё много лиц, таких как апатия, лень, безразличие и равнодушие к тому что есть, даже к самой себе,  она родилась уже дряхлой старухой и только и делает что лежит и ноет : всё иллюзия ... жизнь корейка цена ей копейка, как мне всё надоело, уйду от всего .... Но что то сделать она совершенно не способна, при многоликости и многортовости у неё нет ни рук ни ног, она не к чему не способна, тем более быть тягачом.
> Мне она неитересна, так как окружён более прекрасными дамами и джентльменами.  Реально прекрасными, хоть одни из них и обусловлены омрачениями, а другие уже освободились от этой обусловленности, а третьи лишь на пути к свободе.
> 
> Пустота давно найдена до меня - отсутствие обособленного независимого существования чего бы то небыло и в чем бы то небыло.
> 
> Но знать этого мало, это надо использовать. Для той же нирваны, что есть не чтото иное чем пресечение (причин страданий, а именно омрачений), нужны действия в соответствии с пониманием непостоянства, причинности, взаимозависимости и взаимообусловленности. Правильные умелые действия. А чтоб были силы и возможности так действовать в соответствии, нужно тренировать ум упражняясь в созерцании. Правильном и умелом созерцании.
> Лишь имея знания, но не прилагая их в жизни, будут опять же теже безногие  безрукие  ворчащие  бесплодные .... , а не прекрасные дамы и джентльмены )


Отчего же вы решили, что полезны только действия? Бездействия также полезны как и оное. Есть медитация, есть не-медитация. А есть еще внекармические подарки. Или что, вы настолький джентельмен, что и от них отказываетесь? 
А вам не приходило в голову, что все ваши метания по бесконечностям пространства и сознания лишь беготня вокруг себя самого? Что вы просто круги нарезаете вокуг собственной оси. Хороша деятельность...
Вот вы говорите что то вам неинтересно и то. А разве проявление интереса есть высшая цель познания? Я же говорю вам, что вы слишком увлеклись процессом. Почитайте Кастанеду и узнаете как управлять своими интересами. То же самое есть и в йоге, но в практике тольтеков оно более целенаправленно и доступно изложено

----------

Шуньяананда (21.04.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Отчего же вы решили, что полезны только действия? Бездействия также полезны как и оное. Есть медитация, есть не-медитация. А есть еще внекармические подарки. Или что, вы настолький джентельмен, что и от них отказываетесь? 
> А вам не приходило в голову, что все ваши метания по бесконечностям пространства и сознания лишь беготня вокруг себя самого? Что вы просто круги нарезаете вокуг собственной оси. Хороша деятельность...
> Вот вы говорите что то вам неинтересно и то. А разве проявление интереса есть высшая цель познания? Я же говорю вам, что вы слишком увлеклись процессом.* Почитайте Кастанеду и узнаете как управлять своими интересами. То же самое есть и в йоге, но в практике тольтеков оно более целенаправленно и доступно изложено*


   да конечно.Поел кактусов и сан педро-можешь как дон Хуан пелевать на медитацию..

----------


## Альф

> проблема раджа йоги


А мне всегда джняна больше нравилась. Не каждый же раз стоять над собой с кнутом да палкой. Иногда полезно себя убедить, подбодрить, подсказать, направить, может быть даже просто оставить в покое на некоторое время

А кактусы то есть зачем? Достаточно простой методики. Патанджали тоже советует всяко разно. Но оттого его методика не становится ни лучше ни хуже. Теоретическую базу многие используют

----------

Шуньяананда (21.04.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> А мне всегда джняна больше нравилась. Не каждый же раз стоять над собой с кнутом да палкой. Иногда полезно себя убедить, подбодрить, подсказать, направить, может быть даже просто оставить в покое на некоторое время


и в джняне есть момент интуитивного прозрения.и там лебедь Парамахамса из моря информационного шума выпивает каплю молока истины.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> А мне всегда джняна больше нравилась. Не каждый же раз стоять над собой с кнутом да палкой. Иногда полезно себя убедить, подбодрить, подсказать, направить, может быть даже просто оставить в покое на некоторое время
> 
> *А кактусы то есть зачем? Достаточно простой методики.* Патанджали тоже советует всяко разно. Но оттого его методика не становится ни лучше ни хуже. Теоретическую базу многие используют


мне кажется Вы интенсивно накапливаете чужое,не инакое,знание,чтобы потом синтезировать его в здоровую эклектику с базой сутр Патанжали,что дает возможность уверенности выбранного пути..
Но во многих традиционных культурах.особенно с шаманизмом,"кактусы" это замена знания как суммы опыта,на опыть прямого общения с предками и такого вот опыта..

----------


## Альф

> мне кажется Вы интенсивно накапливаете чужое,не инакое,знание,чтобы потом синтезировать его в здоровую эклектику с базой сутр Патанжали,что дает возможность уверенности выбранного пути..
> Но во многих традиционных культурах.особенно с шаманизмом,"кактусы" это замена знания как суммы опыта,на опыть прямого общения с предками и такого вот опыта..


Вы шаманов не обижайте. У древних народов просто не было времени как у нас по 10, 20, 30, 40, 50 ... лет учить одно и тоже как мы. Вон, чукчи раньше по 30-35 лет в среднем жили. В средние века в Европе среди простого люда человек в 40 лет уже считался старик, а в 60 глубокий старец, можно сказать реликт. Они этими иллюзиями пытались лишь ускорить процесс, насколько я понимаю

Что до чужого и своего, то у меня такого понятия нет. Зачем мне разделять знания на свои и не свои, если все, так сказать из общего котла? Как же понять тогда безликое вообще, если не вырваться за рамки я, не-я, ты, мы, они, - все это не только разделяет, но и отделяет. Нет чужого знания. "Чужим" его делает лишь наше отношение к нему

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Вы шаманов не обижайте. У древних народов просто не было времени как у нас по 10, 20, 30, 40, 50 ... лет учить одно и тоже как мы. Вон, чукчи раньше по 30-35 лет в среднем жили. В средние века в Европе среди простого люда человек в 40 лет уже считался старик, а в 60 глубокий старец, можно сказать реликт. Они этими иллюзиями пытались лишь ускорить процесс, насколько я понимаю
> 
> Что до чужого и своего, то у меня такого понятия нет. Зачем мне разделять знания на свои и не свои, если все, так сказать из общего котла? Как же понять тогда безликое вообще, если не вырваться за рамки я, не-я, ты, мы, они, - все это не только разделяет, но и отделяет. Нет чужого знания. "Чужим" его делает лишь наше отношение к нему


я не обижаю.я их видел.
про свое чужое-практика индивидуальная -это мое мнение.могут быть другие.

----------


## Альф

> я не обижаю.я их видел.
> про свое чужое-практика индивидуальная -это мое мнение.могут быть другие.


Кстати у упомянутого в суе Патанджали, если мне не изменяет память, есть описание методов как "чужое" делать своим

----------

Шуньяананда (21.04.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Кстати у упомянутого в суе Патанджали, если мне не изменяет память, есть описание методов как "чужое" делать своим


не знаю ,какого суя Вы имеете в виду,но если Вы и Патаджали не одно лицо,то перенос необходим..то есть множества могут пересекаться полностью,частично,или совсем не пересекаться,если в одной плоскости.Если они на разных плоскостях-то пересечение возможно только проективно,кажущееся..чтоб не дергать старика Васубандху прибег к учебнику по множествам.

----------


## Альф

> не знаю ,какого суя Вы имеете в виду,но если Вы и Патаджали не одно лицо,то перенос необходим..то есть множества могут пересекаться полностью,частично,или совсем не пересекаться,если в одной плоскости.Если они на разных плоскостях-то пересечение возможно только проективно,кажущееся..чтоб не дергать старика Васубандху прибег к учебнику по множествам.


Ну это в частностях. Соединение субекта с объектом познания, вообще делает любые дальнейшие разделения бессмысленными. Точно так же и в процессе познания, если само знание принять за такой объект. То какая разница, до или после, когда вы уже с ним "воссоединилсь", приняли за свое?

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Ну это в частностях. Соединение субекта с объектом познания, вообще делает любые дальнейшие разделения бессмысленными. Точно так же и в процессе познания, если само знание принять за такой объект. То какая разница, до или после, когда вы уже с ним "воссоединилсь", приняли за свое?


"Не долго продолжался бой,бежали робкие грузины".Разница между непробужденным и пробужденным сознанием..той части двух или нескольких множеств в одной плоскости,которые могут быть пересечены в предмедитативном непробужденном сознании.А в собственно дхьяне сосредоточенно можно опредлить именно плоскость пересечения и разность ,проективность, этих множествкармически ли схожи,можно ли принять,добавить к своему,пересечься...Богу богово-кесарю кесарево.именно здесь накопление целого,непротиворечивого единого.Базы для нового вхождения.разворот к непонятому еще.

----------


## Альф

> "Не долго продолжался бой,бежали робкие грузины".Разница между непробужденным и пробужденным сознанием..той части двух или нескольких множеств в одной плоскости,которые могут быть пересечены в предмедитативном непробужденном сознании.А в собственно дхьяне сосредоточенно можно опредлить именно плоскость пересечения и разность ,проективность, этих множествкармически ли схожи,можно ли принять,добавить к своему,пересечься...Богу богово-кесарю кесарево.именно здесь накопление целого,непротиворечивого единого.Базы для нового вхождения.разворот к непонятому еще.


Почему бы не пойти еще дальше. За единое и множественное. "Пара гатэ". Вообще, за любое качество

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Почему бы не пойти еще дальше. За единое и множественное. "Пара гатэ". Вообще, за любое качество


А ваще-это самдхи.ты можешь на этом берегу казаться себе и другим хоть Буддой и абсолютом..но в дхаране услышышь голос и подожмешь хвост..

----------


## Альф

> А ваще-это самдхи.ты можешь на этом берегу казаться себе и другим хоть Буддой и абсолютом..но в дхаране услышышь голос и подожмешь хвост..


Почему же все должно сводиться именно к тому "быть" или "не быть"? Возможно смысл в том, что не имеет значения есть или нет, было или будет, пересекается или не пересекается, кажется или не кажется... Не вовлечение по причине отсутствия качественной основы

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Почему же все должно сводиться именно к тому "быть" или "не быть"? Возможно смысл в том, что не имеет значения есть или нет, было или будет, пересекается или не пересекается, кажется или не кажется... Не вовлечение по причине отсутствия качественной основы


тогда просто живи и не парься.

----------

Шуньшунь (21.04.2017)

----------


## Шуньшунь

> тогда просто живи и не парься.


И ешь кактусы

----------


## Антарадхана

> Почему же все должно сводиться именно к тому "быть" или "не быть"? Возможно смысл в том, что не имеет значения есть или нет, было или будет, пересекается или не пересекается, кажется или не кажется... Не вовлечение по причине отсутствия качественной основы


У меня в ответ на подобные рассуждения специальный ролик заготовлен:

----------

Шуньяананда (21.04.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Почему же все должно сводиться именно к тому "быть" или "не быть"? Возможно смысл в том, что не имеет значения есть или нет, было или будет, пересекается или не пересекается, кажется или не кажется... Не вовлечение по причине отсутствия качественной основы


  это совершенно возможно..Та же джняна дает очень много человеку.созерцательность покой-отчего же нет!!

----------


## Альф

[QUOTE=Антарадхана;785694]ролик 

Там рассуждение. Рассуждения о качествах, состояниях и т.п. приводят к тому что в ролике по причине многообразия, переплетения, противоречий, ограниченностей, относительностей и т.п.
Я имел в виду само отношение. У нас нет ничего кроме отношения к объектам. Возможно изменнение самого отношения на бескачественное решит проблему. 
В принципе нет смысла вдаваться в детали. Если выделить допустим только условное и безусловное. И задать отношение как безусловное к условному - что нет значения в том есть оно или нет и что там в нем происходит в том числе и с сансарным индивидуальным и т.п., как частями этого условного. Ибо само отношение уже задано ко всему условному

----------


## Альф

По идее если задать отношение к условному как индифферентное (в том числе и к сансарному индивидуальному) должен запуститься механизм постепенного демонтажа всех связей. А все бзики, зависания и истерики индивидуального в условном не принимать в расчет. Ясно что внимание будет гулять между этим и тем, если так можно выразиться и другими психическими состояниями иллюзии. Это для условного будет выглядеть как процесс ибо оно другого ничего воспринять не может. Однако демонтаж рано или поздно закончится. Важен же результат

----------


## Шуньяананда

> По идее если задать отношение к условному как индифферентное (в том числе и к сансарному индивидуальному) должен запуститься механизм постепенного демонтажа всех связей. А все бзики, зависания и истерики индивидуального в условном не принимать в расчет. Ясно что внимание будет гулять между этим и тем, если так можно выразиться и другими психическими состояниями иллюзии. Это для условного будет выглядеть как процесс ибо оно другого ничего воспринять не может. *Однако демонтаж рано или поздно закончится. Важен же результат*


и смерть идембель неизбежен.Демонтаж,говоришь! :Smilie:

----------


## Альф

> и смерть идембель неизбежен.Демонтаж,говоришь!


Смерть, дембель и т.п. - всего лишь частные случаи индивидуального, которое есть частное проявление условного, о чем мы говорили выше. Для него процесс демонтажа может затянуться из жизни в жизнь, из смерти в смерть, что особого значения не имеет

----------

Шуньяананда (21.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

Вот после того как провозился со всеми этими дхьянами передо мной встала проблема. Как мне познать безусловное? Долго размышлял над этим вопросом. Как то созерцая, я задал вопрос, как мне представить безусловное, ведь я же не могу "туда" попасть. И неожиданно получил ответ. Да, не можешь, но можешь представить, что ты там был. 
Что бы это значило? Я не могу представить себе безусловное. Не могу представить что оно как бы "наступило", потому что это даже не корректно. Но я могу представить, что отношение к условном стало как бы как при безусловном.
Вот у меня болела голова. Возник вопрос как поступить индивидуальному сансарному - пить таблетку, совершать какие то манипуляции с сознанием и т.п. или как? И я подумал, может мне должно стать все равно, болит она или нет и что будет делать сансарное индивидуальное. И голова прошла сама собой. 
Так и тут

----------


## Шуньяананда

> *Вот после того как провозился со всеми этими дхьянами передо мной встала проблема*. Как мне познать безусловное? Долго размышлял над этим вопросом. Как то созерцая, я задал вопрос, как мне представить безусловное, ведь я же не могу "туда" попасть. И неожиданно получил ответ. Да, не можешь, но можешь представить, что ты там был. 
> Что бы это значило? Я не могу представить себе безусловное. Не могу представить что оно как бы "наступило", потому что это даже не корректно. Но я могу представить, что отношение к условном стало как бы как при безусловном.
> Вот у меня болела голова. Возник вопрос как поступить индивидуальному сансарному - пить таблетку, совершать какие то манипуляции с сознанием и т.п. или как? И я подумал, может мне должно стать все равно, болит она или нет и что будет делать сансарное индивидуальное. И голова прошла сама собой. 
> Так и тут


Зачем же так пренебрежительно.Вы в большой опасности от такой самодеятельности граничащей с фривольностью.шуточки тут плохие.если же это просто рисовка и вам важнее казаться чем то ,а не быть-все равно это опасно,не видеть вещи вокруг себя,уж тут мне наверно многие поддакнут..

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.04.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Очень интересная,для меня важная,проблема раджа йоги и дхьяны в часности.
> Академик Щербатской,изучая результаты медитации в отчетах пандитов разных школ,с которыми он был на короткой ноге,отмечаль,что система образов при самых высоких кондициях медитации.очень заввисит от трактуемой школой системы понятий.
>   У свтмарамы с комментами Сватьянанды  очень значимо  выступает вхождение в транс,самогипноз-как нечто иллюзорное,и собственно Самадхи,именно энергетически выполненное "тушение" всего с концентрацией энергии в Сахасраре.
>    У Васубандху в сухом остатке именно из феномена разных практик медитации и раджа йоги вообще выделилось разделение на индивидуальное нереализованное и индивидуальное реализованное сознание как колоссально разные именно относительно предположений и возможности самовнушения или реального вхождения в поток дхьяны при такой метрике,как Абсолют.
> Кстати в Европе Мессмер был со своими опытами внушения самовнушения весьма ангажирован.И один из членов Академии сказал,в ответ на замечание о техниках Внушения Мессмера-"если медицина внушений превосходит по результатам медицину материальную-нам нужна медицина внушений."
>   в опытах школы В.В. Налимова медитация художниками на словесвобода всегда давала образы полета.Как и в Вашем случее счас.
> А вот контентный анализ прессы совпадал с мнение группы пролеченных шизофреников и сводился к тавтологии-Свобода="осознанная необходимость"


Не знаю, так как трансовыми состояниями не интересовался, а из текстов вышеназванных авторов знаком лишь немного с Кошей Васубандху, ну и с Прадипикой Сватмарамы.

Дхьяна же по сути это уровни глубокой внимательности. Тренировка  удержания ума на обьекте задаче, если быть точнее - не отвлечённое держание в уме обьекта созерцания. Когда по мере развития и углубления  внимательности постепенно отбрасываются мешающие факторы. 
Это используется в буддизме для проникновения в природу вещей,явлений, ума. Для возможности более глубоких анализа и постижений.
Также навыки внимательности, точнее один из её факторов: незабывчивость, памятование  - используются для памятования о приобретённых пониманиях в жизни. Это и есть осознанность, сознательность, смрити, сати.

----------

Шуньяананда (21.04.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Отчего же вы решили, что полезны только действия? Бездействия также полезны как и оное. Есть медитация, есть не-медитация. А есть еще внекармические подарки. Или что, вы настолький джентельмен, что и от них отказываетесь? 
> А вам не приходило в голову, что все ваши метания по бесконечностям пространства и сознания лишь беготня вокруг себя самого? Что вы просто круги нарезаете вокуг собственной оси. Хороша деятельность...
> Вот вы говорите что то вам неинтересно и то. А разве проявление интереса есть высшая цель познания? Я же говорю вам, что вы слишком увлеклись процессом. Почитайте Кастанеду и узнаете как управлять своими интересами. То же самое есть и в йоге, но в практике тольтеков оно более целенаправленно и доступно изложено


Нет, не бегаю так как зачем бежать за собой или за реальностью - это и так и внутри и вокруг. 
При это и не убегаю ни от себя, ни от других, ни от реальности.
Чего и Вам попытался предложить делать - не бегать и не убегать.

(п.с. Тольтеки вымерли давно, ещё до прихода европейский колонизаторов, Кастанеда тоже уже не с нами. Нечего там ловить, да и учится не у кого. ))

----------

Шуньяананда (21.04.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Не знаю, так как трансовыми состояниями не интересовался, а из текстов вышеназванных авторов знаком лишь немного с Кошей Васубандху, ну и с Прадипикой Сватмарамы.
> 
> Дхьяна же по сути это уровни глубокой внимательности. Тренировка  удержания ума на обьекте задаче, если быть точнее - не отвлечённое держание в уме обьекта созерцания. Когда по мере развития и углубления  внимательности постепенно отбрасываются мешающие факторы. 
> Это используется в буддизме для проникновения в природу вещей,явлений, ума. Для возможности более глубоких анализа и постижений.
> Также навыки внимательности, точнее один из её факторов: незабывчивость, памятование  - используются для памятования о приобретённых пониманиях в жизни. Это и есть осознанность, сознательность, смрити, сати.


Очень академически ,с психологизацией !!проникновение в природу вещей,явлений,ума-это и есть процесс дхьяны....какие то сами по себе приличные и нужные качесва как настройки!!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Зачем же так пренебрежительно.Вы в большой опасности от такой самодеятельности граничащей с фривольностью.шуточки тут плохие.если же это просто рисовка и вам важнее казаться чем то ,а не быть-все равно это опасно,не видеть вещи вокруг себя,уж тут мне наверно многие поддакнут..


Вообще то меня интересует сам механизм возможности достижения безусловности. Может у меня и нет сакрального отношения к иллюзиям, не спорю. Но меня интересует сугубо суть вопроса, а не сами традиции подхода к. 
Потом казаться чем? Больше или меньше чем что? Вы имеете в виду какой то эталон, идеал? Разве он есть в иллюзии. Тем больше если мы прошли уже в своем понимании такие понятия как я, не я, ты, вы, мы, они. Разве нельзя быть выше этого всего? Как же тогда понимать хотя бы высшие абстракции самой иллюзии, ведь они уже сами превосходят разделения и объединения

----------

Шуньяананда (21.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Нет, не бегаю так как зачем бежать за собой или за реальностью - это и так и внутри и вокруг. 
> При это и не убегаю ни от себя, ни от других, ни от реальности.
> Чего и Вам попытался предложить делать - не бегать и не убегать.
> 
> (п.с. Тольтеки вымерли давно, ещё до прихода европейский колонизаторов, Кастанеда тоже уже не с нами. Нечего там ловить, да и учится не у кого. ))


Можно многому поучиться у тольтеков, китайцев, японцев, египтян, греков, римлян, финикийцев, хеттов, шумеров, хабири, да еще целой уймы народов. Все они оставили свой вклад в цивилизацию. Да и разве само время не условно?

"Тоесть в буддийской психологии, да и в йоге, именно внимательность выделена в отдельную дисциплину, тренировку, практику." 
Кстати у тольтков то же самое. Причем очень подробно описана система самого направления внимания на объект. Взять хотя бы механизм формирование точки сборки лучей внимания. Вы зря недооцениваете древних

----------

Шуньяананда (21.04.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Очень академически ,с психологизацией !!проникновение в природу вещей,явлений,ума-это и есть процесс дхьяны....какие то сами по себе приличные и нужные качесва как настройки!!


Объектом дхьяны может быть и просто камешек и что угодно.
Тоесть в буддийской психологии, да и в йоге, именно внимательность выделена в отдельную дисциплину, тренировку, практику.
А уж прилагать развитую и глубокую внимательность можно поразному, в зависимости от целей тех или иных учений. При таком подходе, к дхьяне как к отдельной дисциплине, возможно даже и саму дхьяну поставит как самоцель, но это кмк., уже будет вырождение учений, потерей смысла )

----------

Шуньяананда (21.04.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Можно многому поучиться у тольтеков, китайцев, японцев, египтян, греков, римлян, финикийцев, хеттов, шумеров, хабири, да еще целой уймы народов. Все они оставили свой вклад в цивилизацию. Да и разве само время не условно?


Причём время ?
Как можно научится у вымерших народов и исчезнувших учений ? Можно лишь гипотезы строить о чём они учили, для чего и как )))

----------

Шуньяананда (21.04.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Объектом дхьяны может быть и просто камешек и что угодно.
> Тоесть в буддийской психологии, да и в йоге, именно внимательность выделена в отдельную дисциплину, тренировку, практику.
> А уж прилагать развитую и глубокую внимательность можно поразному, в зависимости от целей тех или иных учений. При таком подходе, к дхьяне как к отдельной дисциплине, возможно даже и саму дхьяну поставит как самоцель, но это кмк., уже будет вырождение учений, потерей смысла )


если у обьекта и субьекта есть общее.а оно есть то именно постижение этого общего ,как процесс-дхьяна..камешек или идан или бардо-это феномен.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Причём время ?
> Как можно научится у вымерших народов и исчезнувших учений ? Можно лишь гипотезы строить о чём они учили, для чего и как )))


Учиться можно. По дошедшим источникам. Вот, например, древнегреческие философы не считали зазорным учиться у египетских и вавилонских жрецов, у персидских мудрецов и магов. Хотя в их времена что египетская, что вавилонская философская системы уже приходили в упадок, не говоря уже о шумерской, которая тогда сохранилась лишь в преданиях и практиках вавилонян , а в наши дни и сама древнегреческая философия уже история.
Точно также традиции тольтков сохранились в  преданиях индейских племен Яки, тоже вырождающихся. Кастанеда, насколько я понял, успел в последний вагон. Он вроде как у одного из последних шаманов учился.
Я не говорю, что вся система прям там нечто непревзойденное. Однако некоторые техники весьма эфективны. Так в принципе всегда бывает. Какой то народ в чем то приуспел. Взять например тибетцев. Ведь они очень развили некоторые стороны буддизма. В него перешло что то из Бона. А в бон говорят даже из маздаяснийства что то попало. Я мало силен в истории религий. Однако взаимосвязь, взаимопроникаемость явно прослеживается. Буддизма и зороастризма в христианство и наоборот, иудаизма в христианство и ислам, там вообще прямая наследственность. Но и обратную картину можно наблюдать в некоторых течениях современного иудаизма. Кстати, был очень удивлен, когда узнал, что оказывается где то в Европе есть небольшая община евреев - мусульман!

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Причём время ?
> Как можно научится у вымерших народов и исчезнувших учений ? Можно лишь гипотезы строить о чём они учили, для чего и как )))


Вот в дхьяне все можно-толко верификация весьма затрудненна.Вот академик Щербатской этим очень озаботился.
Вот и Мамардашвиди.со своим вопросом где была эллинская мысль до того,как ее стали юзать в Новом времени..вот здесь и есть проблематика поздней йогачары.И не только.Пруста возьмите..Ну про Гуссерля то тут вообще рядом.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Учиться можно. По дошедшим источникам. Вот, например, древнегреческие философы не считали зазорным учиться у египетских и вавилонских жрецов, у персидских мудрецов и магов. Хотя в их времена что египетская, что вавилонская философская системы уже приходили в упадок, не говоря уже о шумерской, которая тогда сохранилась лишь в преданиях и практиках вавилонян , а в наши дни и сама древнегреческая философия уже история.
> Точно также традиции тольтков сохранились в  преданиях индейских племен Яки, тоже вырождающихся. Кастанеда, насколько я понял, успел в последний вагон. Он вроде как у одного из последних шаманов учился.
> Я не говорю, что вся система прям там нечто непревзойденное. Однако некоторые техники весьма эфективны. Так в принципе всегда бывает. Какой то народ в чем то приуспел. Взять например тибетцев. Ведь они очень развили некоторые стороны буддизма. В него перешло что то из Бона. А в бон говорят даже из маздаяснийства что то попало. Я мало силен в истории религий. Однако взаимосвязь, взаимопроникаемость явно прослеживается. Буддизма и зороастризма в христианство и наоборот, иудаизма в христианство и ислам, там вообще прямая наследственность. Но и обратную картину можно наблюдать в некоторых течениях современного иудаизма. Кстати, был очень удивлен, когда узнал, что оказывается где то в Европе есть небольшая община евреев - мусульман!


читаю ваши посты и наверно дам совет-хватит вам самообразвываться,пора выбирать специализацию и перестать работать на чужого дядю.Учиться Вам надо!

----------

Альф (21.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> читаю ваши посты и наверно дам совет-хватит вам самообразвываться,пора выбирать специализацию и перестать работать на чужого дядю.Учиться Вам надо!


Я не спорю. Так вот я же и в процессе общения обучаюсь. Хотя бы в беседах с вами, с ВН, другими. Я же специально ВН-а задел. Он очень эффективно умеет формировать и формулировать свою точку зрения. Прямо зачитаешься. Видна хорошая базовая школа. Вас хвалить не буду, ибо это некрасиво и будет похоже на лесть. Но мне интересно читать ваши замечания. Весьма информативно, помогает корректировать свои воззрения

----------

Шуньяананда (21.04.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Я не спорю. Так вот я же и в процессе общения обучаюсь. Хотя бы в беседах с вами, с ВН, другими. Я же специально ВН-а задел. Он очень эффективно умеет формировать и формулировать свою точку зрения. Прямо зачитаешься. Видна хорошая базовая школа. Вас хвалить не буду, ибо это некрасиво и будет похоже на лесть. Но мне интересно читать ваши замечания. Весьма информативно, помогает корректировать свои воззрения


поживете с моё-не хуже будете ворочать информацией..
Но я о скучной не любительской пробдеме-проблеме академического образования..

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Учиться можно. По дошедшим источникам. Вот, например, древнегреческие философы не считали зазорным учиться у египетских и вавилонских жрецов, у персидских мудрецов и магов. Хотя в их времена что египетская, что вавилонская философская системы уже приходили в упадок, не говоря уже о шумерской, которая тогда сохранилась лишь в преданиях и практиках вавилонян , а в наши дни и сама древнегреческая философия уже история.
> Точно также традиции тольтков сохранились в  преданиях индейских племен Яки, тоже вырождающихся. Кастанеда, насколько я понял, успел в последний вагон. Он вроде как у одного из последних шаманов учился.
> Я не говорю, что вся система прям там нечто непревзойденное. Однако некоторые техники весьма эфективны. Так в принципе всегда бывает. Какой то народ в чем то приуспел. Взять например тибетцев. Ведь они очень развили некоторые стороны буддизма. В него перешло что то из Бона. А в бон говорят даже из маздаяснийства что то попало. Я мало силен в истории религий. Однако взаимосвязь, взаимопроникаемость явно прослеживается. Буддизма и зороастризма в христианство и наоборот, иудаизма в христианство и ислам, там вообще прямая наследственность. Но и обратную картину можно наблюдать в некоторых течениях современного иудаизма. Кстати, был очень удивлен, когда узнал, что оказывается где то в Европе есть небольшая община евреев - мусульман!


Греки у живых носителей мировоззрения и опыта учились.

Об культурах и учениях с исчезнувшими носителями, и вправду можно сказать лишь - как говорят возможно так, а может этак.... , одни предоложения.
Само мировосприятие уже совершенно другое.  Даже в живых языках те или иные слова практически полностью меняют свои значения на протяжении веков, что говорить о реконструкциях мёртвых языков, попытках прочтения текстов, и уж тем более о какомто практическом смысле. Максимум что можно извлечь, так это то  понимание того реконструктора которого читаете. 
Ну и конечно само занятие составления схем кто что у кого запозычил, сравнение разных религий - это занимательное занятие ))

----------

Шуньяананда (22.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> поживете с моё-не хуже будете ворочать информацией..
> Но я о скучной не любительской пробдеме-проблеме академического образования..


Академическое образование не так уж плохо. Оно дает фундаментальную базу и методику. Эффективные средства для самообразования и обучения. Это как станок. Если его сформировать да отладить. Потом только нажимаешь на кнопку и он начинает штамповать методички, по которым просто колоссальные объемы информации можно перелопачивать и фильтровать, причем с все большей скоростью)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.04.2017), Шуньяананда (21.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Греки у живых носителей мировоззрения и опыта учились.
> 
> Об культурах и учениях с исчезнувшими носителями, и вправду можно сказать лишь - как говорят возможно так, а может этак.... , одни предоложения.
> Само мировосприятие уже совершенно другое.  Даже в живых языках те или иные слова практически полностью меняют свои значения на протяжении веков, что говорить о реконструкциях мёртвых языков, попытках прочтения текстов, и уж тем более о какомто практическом смысле. Максимум что можно извлечь, так это то  понимание того реконструктора которого читаете. 
> Ну и конечно само занятие составления схем кто что у кого запозычил, сравнение разных религий - это занимательное занятие ))


Вот эта ваша последняя фраза внедрила в меня смутное подозрение, что вроде как вы и себе самому не очень то доверяете - "какбудто ты уже чего то там постиг и реализовал ". Так же и загнаться можно. Нельзя же все время себя стегать и требовать. При этом даже собственных достижений не признавая. Я понимаю, все это условность. Но для индивидуального сансарного даже самопризнание имеет значение. Зачем же так издеваться над самим собой?

----------

Шуньяананда (22.04.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Академическое образование не так уж плохо. Оно дает фундаментальную базу и методику. Эффективные средства для самообразования и обучения. Это как станок. Если его сформировать да отладить. Потом только нажимаешь на кнопку и он начинает штамповать методички, по которым просто колоссальные объемы информации можно перелопачивать и фильтровать, причем с все большей скоростью)


Если такой умный-скоро будешь богатый :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот в дхьяне все можно-толко верификация весьма затрудненна.Вот академик Щербатской этим очень озаботился.
> Вот и Мамардашвиди.со своим вопросом где была эллинская мысль до того,как ее стали юзать в Новом времени..вот здесь и есть проблематика поздней йогачары.И не только.Пруста возьмите..Ну про Гуссерля то тут вообще рядом.


Насколько знаю, академик Щербатской в основном интересовался какраз тем, что можно назвать академическим буддизмом, буддизмом традиционных университетов.
В основном тем, что изучают на факультетах Гелуг. О том чтоб он дхьянами заботился, если честно, впервые  от Вас слышу.

Ну и вот Вы перечисляете Мамардашвили, Пруста, Гуссерля, а причём если разобраться эллинская мысль ?
Древнегреческие философы всётаки были детьми своей культуры и мировоззрения. Они не были современными людьми, им чужды большинство наших представлений о мире, наша мораль, наша религия, и многое другое. То что знаем мы о них и как мы всё у них представляем - это лишь наши современные представления об этом. И в чём практическая ценность эллинизма мы уже никогда и не узнаем, эллинизм до нашего времени, живым, увы не дошёл.

----------

Шуньяананда (22.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Если такой умный-скоро будешь богатый


Хе, американцы наоборот говорят. Почему такой бедный, если такой умный? У них, вообще, не принято быть интеллектуально развитым. Очень низкий айкью средний. Скоро это ждет и Европу

----------

Шуньяананда (22.04.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот эта ваша последняя фраза внедрила в меня смутное подозрение, что вроде как вы и себе самому не очень то доверяете - "какбудто ты уже чего то там постиг и реализовал ". Так же и загнаться можно. Нельзя же все время себя стегать и требовать. При этом даже собственных достижений не признавая. Я понимаю, все это условность. Но для индивидуального сансарного даже самопризнание имеет значение. Зачем же так издеваться над самим собой?


Это я Вас подстёгиваю.
Чтоб выявить те условия, что стоят за якобы безусловным ; )
А условия всегда есть, нет ничего чтобы не было    обусловленным
Такого, чтоб было независимым, самим по себе, нет ни среди существующего, ни среди несуществующего
Всё - анатма.

----------


## Альф

Товарищи буддоведы. Вот какой хотел испросить совет. Вообщем насчет механизма отвязки от условного. В принципе я так думаю, достаточно принятие самого решения об этом. Чтобы процесс пошел и началось разрушение связей с иллюзорным. Однако проблема стоит в следующем. Где фиксировать свое внимание? Ясно, что оно будет постоянно возвращаться и цепляться за сансарное индивидуальное. Проблема не в этом, а где создать точку дислоцирования для, так скажем, коррекции или наблюдения за процессом отвязки? Выбрать для этого какую то из высших дхьян самой иллюзии? Создать нечто вроде временного обиталища промежуточного состояния, свою какую то иллюзию, удобную для наблюдения? Или это будет вообще нечто на грани миров условное-безусловное? Вообщем смысл в том, чтобы отслеживать все и не находиться все время в индивидуальном сансарном, а держать его как бы в фоне внимания. Чтоб не забыться снова в иллюзию. Не знаю как по другому изъясниться

----------

Шуньяананда (22.04.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Товарищи буддоведы. Вот какой хотел испросить совет. Вообщем насчет механизма отвязки от условного. В принципе я так думаю, достаточно принятие самого решения об этом. Чтобы процесс пошел и началось разрушение связей с иллюзорным. Однако проблема стоит в следующем. Где фиксировать свое внимание? Ясно, что оно будет постоянно возвращаться и цепляться за сансарное индивидуальное. Проблема не в этом, а где создать точку дислоцирования для, так скажем, коррекции или наблюдения за процессом отвязки? Выбрать для этого какую то из высших дхьян самой иллюзии? Создать нечто вроде временного обиталища промежуточного состояния, свою какую то иллюзию, удобную для наблюдения? Или это будет вообще нечто на грани миров условное-безусловное? Вообщем смысл в том, чтобы отслеживать все и не находиться все время в индивидуальном сансарном, а держать его как бы в фоне внимания. Чтоб не забыться снова в иллюзию. Не знаю как по другому изъясниться


Могу сказать за Гелуг: там есть такие скучные предварительные медитации (аналитические-т.е. анализом приходим к некому состоянию и прибываем в нём. при выходе из состояния- снова анализ..), так вот-
1.Медитация  на "убийство" любой надежды, что можно достичь счастье- покоя- чего-то хорошего (путём доведения ума до стрессовой "безвыходности"- от переживания любой предполагаемой цели как варианта нового страдания" ("три или пять вида страданий..") Это довольно жестоко, но при "не отступлении"- ум от переутомления перестанет искать цель (что-то "хорошее"- как вы сейчас- в виде "абсолюта") и наступит некий покой "без поиска" чего-то типа покоя ..(называется "отречение")
2. Далее медитируйте на смерть: 
а) Что вы точно умрёте (не давая себе шансов и вариантов- пока не станет тошно от будущего"обрубка"- затем снова переутомление и "тошно" исчезнет.
б) Что Смерть равно придёт в "следующую секунду" или "чуть позже" (именно "равно"- без больших надежд на "позже")- пока снова тошно- переутомление- покой..
в)переживание честное факта- полученного от первых двух медитаций "на смерть"- что вас спас только "покой"- а мучила жажда жить- выкрутиться и пр..

Далее смотрите уже без интереса и надежды на будущее (с умершей душой от предыдущего)- как кончается ваше любое переживание, и если вновь не вспыхнет жажда что-то достичь- понимать и пр.. то по окончании любого переживания и будет вами искомое..(вы "не получите ничего"- чувство будет как "обокрали")

----------

Альф (22.04.2017), Мяснов (23.04.2017), Шуньяананда (22.04.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> если у обьекта и субьекта есть общее.а оно есть то именно постижение этого общего ,как процесс-дхьяна..камешек или идан или бардо-это феномен.


Это да, есть общее - ум. 
И обьект и субьект и их взаимодействие переживается умом и в уме. Любой опыт, любое переживания, как обусловленные омрачениями так и не обусловленные ими - переживается в уме и умом. В созерцании легче понять, как присущая уму способность познавать воспринимается как я (субьект), а способность ума вмещать любое переживание опыт, само умственное переживание воспринимается как не-я (субьект).

И вот в созерцаниях направленных на постижение природы ума, чтоб не впасть в крайности этернализма, нигилизма , солипсизма и прочие - очень важно чтоб в основе были понимания непостоянства, причинноследственности, взаимозависимости и базирующееся на таких пониманиях мотивация и этика.

Ну и естественно, чтоб всё это принесло хоть какуюто пользу, эти понимания и постижения должны быть закреплены в жизни, осуществлены в повседневности.

(п.с. И радостные усилия  и усердия нужны. Кудаж вирам без вирьи, лишь в уныние и скуку. ) )

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Хе, американцы наоборот говорят. Почему такой бедный, если такой умный? У них, вообще, не принято быть интеллектуально развитым. Очень низкий айкью средний. Скоро это ждет и Европу


И то и это-американские поговорки.среди обывателей,которые пашут день и ночь-не принято.Но среди интеллектуалов высокой пробы-это норма.Вы бы продвигались бы в князи потихоньку.Это имеет прямое отношение к практикам-видеть мир во всем многообразии а не в клише СМИ.для этого должна появиться позиция активного наблюдателя,а не участника охломона.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> *Это да, есть общее - ум*. 
> И обьект и субьект и их взаимодействие переживается умом и в уме. Любой опыт, любое переживания, как обусловленные омрачениями так и не обусловленные ими - переживается в уме и умом. В созерцании легче понять, как присущая уму способность познавать воспринимается как я (субьект), а способность ума вмещать любое переживание опыт, само умственное переживание воспринимается как не-я (субьект).
> 
> И вот в созерцаниях направленных на постижение природы ума, чтоб не впасть в крайности этернализма, нигилизма , солипсизма и прочие - очень важно чтоб в основе были понимания непостоянства, причинноследственности, взаимозависимости и базирующееся на таких пониманиях мотивация и этика.
> 
> Ну и естественно, чтоб всё это принесло хоть какуюто пользу, эти понимания и постижения должны быть закреплены в жизни, осуществлены в повседневности.
> 
> (п.с. И радостные усилия  и усердия нужны. Кудаж вирам без вирьи, лишь в уныние и скуку. ) )


Эк вас на уме то заклинило.У джайнов бы это конечно прокатило,как дживатман.Я с очень высоким пиететом отношусь к джайнам,с восторгом.И сочувствием.
Но все же в рамках нашей парадигмы камень и я сходны не умом.Хотя в рамках непробужденного сознания любителя трендеть на публику мог бы сказать,что камешек умнее.
но дхьяна там ,где ведется поиск пустотности и пустотность работается.

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Товарищи буддоведы. Вот какой хотел испросить совет. Вообщем насчет механизма отвязки от условного. В принципе я так думаю, достаточно принятие самого решения об этом. Чтобы процесс пошел и началось разрушение связей с иллюзорным. Однако проблема стоит в следующем. Где фиксировать свое внимание? Ясно, что оно будет постоянно возвращаться и цепляться за сансарное индивидуальное. Проблема не в этом, а где создать точку дислоцирования для, так скажем, коррекции или наблюдения за процессом отвязки? Выбрать для этого какую то из высших дхьян самой иллюзии? Создать нечто вроде временного обиталища промежуточного состояния, свою какую то иллюзию, удобную для наблюдения? Или это будет вообще нечто на грани миров условное-безусловное? Вообщем смысл в том, чтобы отслеживать все и не находиться все время в индивидуальном сансарном, а держать его как бы в фоне внимания. Чтоб не забыться снова в иллюзию. Не знаю как по другому изъясниться


надо взять отпуск и бесцельно поболтаться в раю.или полежать под цветущей яблоней

----------

Альф (22.04.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Эк вас на уме то заклинило.У джайнов бы это конечно прокатило,как дживатман.Я с очень высоким пиететом отношусь к джайнам,с восторгом.И сочувствием.
> Но все же в рамках нашей парадигмы камень и я сходны не умом.Хотя в рамках непробужденного сознания любителя трендеть на публику мог бы сказать,что камешек умнее.
> но дхьяна там ,где ведется поиск пустотности и пустотность работается.


Набор материальных причин и условий воспринимаемый как камень не сходны с умом.

Картинка же "камень" и вообще вся картина всего воспринимаемого - формируется умом и в уме, на основе полученной информации от органов восприятия и кучи всяких других внутренних факторов. Умом же эта многомерная и многоплановая картина и воспринимается.

Шуньята значит - пустотность. Отсутствие чегото в чёмто, если конкретно по буддийски, то отсутствие - независимого, обособленного существования в чёмто, во всём, так как ничто несуществует монолитно само по себе и в себе. А всё, все и вся - существуют взаимозависимо и взаимообусловленно.
Ум также не существует монолитно и сам по себе. 

Почему и говорю, что в основе должны быть заложены понимания непостоянства, причинноследственности, взаимозависимости и базирующееся на таких пониманиях  мотивация и этика.
Иначе любое  буддийское учение будет восприниматься через призму какихто других мировоззрений и не соответствовать буддизму такому как он есть )

----------

Шуньяананда (22.04.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Набор материальных причин и условий воспринимаемый как камень не сходны с умом.
> 
> Картинка же "камень" и вообще вся картина всего воспринимаемого - формируется умом и в уме, на основе полученной информации от органов восприятия и кучи всяких других внутренних факторов. Умом же эта многомерная и многоплановая картина и воспринимается.
> 
> Шуньята значит - пустотность. Отсутствие чегото в чёмто, если конкретно по буддийски, то отсутствие - независимого, обособленного существования в чёмто, во всём, так как ничто несуществует монолитно само по себе и в себе. А всё, все и вся - существуют взаимозависимо и взаимообусловленно.
> Ум также не существует монолитно и сам по себе. 
> 
> Почему и говорю, что в основе должны быть заложены понимания непостоянства, причинноследственности, взаимозависимости и базирующееся на таких пониманиях  мотивация и этика.
> Иначе любое  буддийское учение будет восприниматься через призму какихто других мировоззрений и не соответствовать буддизму такому как он есть )


Не сильно то я и испугался-не попасть в вашу компанию.Не наелся-не налижешься.
непроявленное сознание ровно так и собирает материал для костра,на котором будет гореть,чтоб хоть немного начать становиться с пустотностью.Или Абсолютом=1.против 0 собранного  непроявленным сознанием,который считает собранное единицами.
но идет верификация,проявление-когда все впечатления,Васаны и самскары,стираются.Аи Бе сидели  на трубе..то есть находясь,-точнее проецируя себя в разных точках процесса мы естественно самим этим описанием опять порожданем записи на доске.Снова и снова.

----------


## Йен

> Товарищи буддоведы. Вот какой хотел испросить совет. Вообщем насчет механизма отвязки от условного. В принципе я так думаю, достаточно принятие самого решения об этом. Чтобы процесс пошел и началось разрушение связей с иллюзорным. Однако проблема стоит в следующем. Где фиксировать свое внимание? Ясно, что оно будет постоянно возвращаться и цепляться за сансарное индивидуальное. Проблема не в этом, а где создать точку дислоцирования для, так скажем, коррекции или наблюдения за процессом отвязки? Выбрать для этого какую то из высших дхьян самой иллюзии? Создать нечто вроде временного обиталища промежуточного состояния, свою какую то иллюзию, удобную для наблюдения? Или это будет вообще нечто на грани миров условное-безусловное? Вообщем смысл в том, чтобы отслеживать все и не находиться все время в индивидуальном сансарном, а держать его как бы в фоне внимания. Чтоб не забыться снова в иллюзию. Не знаю как по другому изъясниться


Практика Восьмеричного Пути Ариев.

----------

Альф (22.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Практика Восьмеричного Пути Ариев.


Спасибо конечно. Но это слишком все размыто. Вы мне лучше присоветуйте куда конкретно наблюдателя притусовать

----------

Шуньяананда (22.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> надо взять отпуск и бесцельно поболтаться в раю.или полежать под цветущей яблоней


Хорошая идея. Только яблоню вашу заменю на сакуру. А вместо отпуска заюзаю вечерний рест после чаепития. За сим буду растягивать временную трубу :Smilie: 
Однако вопрос с зрителем остается насущным. Куды же мне его деть, пристроить? Откуда созерцать изобретнный лисапед?

----------


## Альф

> Могу сказать за Гелуг: там есть такие скучные предварительные медитации (аналитические-т.е. анализом приходим к некому состоянию и прибываем в нём. при выходе из состояния- снова анализ..), так вот-
> 1.Медитация  на "убийство" любой надежды, что можно достичь счастье- покоя- чего-то хорошего (путём доведения ума до стрессовой "безвыходности"- от переживания любой предполагаемой цели как варианта нового страдания" ("три или пять вида страданий..") Это довольно жестоко, но при "не отступлении"- ум от переутомления перестанет искать цель (что-то "хорошее"- как вы сейчас- в виде "абсолюта") и наступит некий покой "без поиска" чего-то типа покоя ..(называется "отречение")
> 2. Далее медитируйте на смерть: 
> а) Что вы точно умрёте (не давая себе шансов и вариантов- пока не станет тошно от будущего"обрубка"- затем снова переутомление и "тошно" исчезнет.
> б) Что Смерть равно придёт в "следующую секунду" или "чуть позже" (именно "равно"- без больших надежд на "позже")- пока снова тошно- переутомление- покой..
> в)переживание честное факта- полученного от первых двух медитаций "на смерть"- что вас спас только "покой"- а мучила жажда жить- выкрутиться и пр..
> 
> Далее смотрите уже без интереса и надежды на будущее (с умершей душой от предыдущего)- как кончается ваше любое переживание, и если вновь не вспыхнет жажда что-то достичь- понимать и пр.. то по окончании любого переживания и будет вами искомое..(вы "не получите ничего"- чувство будет как "обокрали")


Мне очень понравилась идея убийства счастья. Просто супер. Обязательно использую. 
Бессмысленность существования в иллюзии - тоже хорошая идея. Правда я ее уже итак воспринял. 
Что касается смерти, то гораздо хуже неминуемое последующее перерождение. Если бы его не следовало по смерти, то "не существование" можно было принять за рай, как адживики. И самоистязанием или просто ожиданием в него спокойно перейти. А вот Гаутама понял, что это не так и выбрал другой путь.
Так что просто так свалить из Сансары не получится, к сожалению
Но в целом методика интересная, можно много чего затырить из нее

----------


## Галина_Сур

[QUOTE=Альф;785726]



> Товарищи буддоведы. Вот какой хотел испросить совет. Вообщем насчет механизма отвязки от условного. В принципе я так думаю, достаточно принятие самого решения об этом. Чтобы процесс пошел и началось разрушение связей с иллюзорным.


Отнють нет.Нужно рассмотреть  саму причину принятия решения. Говоря проще-нужно ответить на вопрос-зачем мне все это нужно?
Потому что если понимаете, что хотите безусловного, что просто навскидку можно предположить-что неполучите совершенно ничего, просто вообще ничего, не долгой жизни, ни каких-то способностей, ни мысли читать не сможите, не прошлые жизни видеть, моложе не станите, не будете все на всете знать, машины вам от этого не достанется, жены, денег тоже не прибудет, вы не станете Буддой, Христом или пророком, вы не выздоровете, если больны, вы асе равно умрете, все равно будете стареть и болеть.




> Однако проблема стоит в следующем. Где фиксировать свое внимание?


И Вы действительно думаете, что проблема в том, на чем фиксироваться?
Медитация-это лишь техника, одно лишь ее выполнение без понимания-как уже писали тут-как дышло-куда повернули-туда и вышло.
Чтобы вышло куда надо-нужно изучать основу и уже исходя из нее-делать практику.

----------

Альф (22.04.2017), Владимир Николаевич (22.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

[QUOTE=Галина_Сур;785749]


> Отнють нет.Нужно рассмотреть  саму причину принятия решения. Говоря проще-нужно ответить на вопрос-зачем мне все это нужно?
> Потому что если понимаете, что хотите безусловного, что просто навскидку можно предположить-что неполучите совершенно ничего, просто вообще ничего, не долгой жизни, ни каких-то способностей, ни мысли читать не сможите, не прошлые жизни видеть, моложе не станите, не будете все на всете знать, машины вам от этого не достанется, жены, денег тоже не прибудет, вы не станете Буддой, Христом или пророком, вы не выздоровете, если больны, вы асе равно умрете, все равно будете стареть и болеть.
> 
> 
> И Вы действительно думаете, что проблема в том, на чем фиксироваться?
> Медитация-это лишь техника, одно лишь ее выполнение без понимания-как уже писали тут-как дышло-куда повернули-туда и вышло.
> Чтобы вышло куда надо-нужно изучать основу и уже исходя из нее-делать практику.


Спасибо, конечно на добром слове. Все что вы перечислили не является приоритетным. То есть если оно придет или уже пришло, то пускай себе будет. Жена там или еще какой объект, - пускай себе тусуется, особо мешать не будет. Но кроме безусловного все что есть в иллюзии, можно сказать пустяки. 
Проблема с наблюдателем возникает постоянно. Поэтому пока не разрушатся ассоциативные связи со всем Колесом Сансары его нужно будет как то занять. Не охота держать все время возле иллюзорного Я. Но и метаться по дхьянам тоже не выход. Думаю, либо прикрепить его к какой то одной переходной иллюзии. Либо, вообще, как говорится забить на него. Пусть бродит где хочет. Может есть еще какие варианты, потому и спрашиваю, как лучше настроить механизм. 
Лисапед мой в принципе готов. Осталось пристроить наблюдательный пункт и в "бум вояж"! 
Вообще то я уже выехал. Тормоза и руль после приделаем :Smilie: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_bjiyqYHs0

----------


## Йен

> Спасибо конечно. Но это слишком все размыто. Вы мне лучше присоветуйте куда конкретно наблюдателя притусовать


Никуда. Йонисо манасикара-атапи-сати-сампаджаннья. И безмятежное, осознанное созерцание возникнет.

----------

Альф (22.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Никуда. Йонисо манасикара-атапи-сати-сампаджаннья. И безмятежное, осознанное созерцание возникнет.


У меня безмятежное состояние возникает во время размышленй, созерцаний, бывает и вне как не-медетативное. Одно время я даже подумывал, может оно и есть "То". Однако, внимание все равно вынуждено переодически переключаться и выходить из зоны комфорта. Но, в принципе, как вариант, почему бы и нет? Можно в нем перетусовываться

----------


## Галина_Сур

[QUOTE=Альф;785750]


> Спасибо, конечно на добром слове. Все что вы перечислили не является приоритетным. То есть если оно придет или уже пришло, то пускай себе будет. Жена там или еще какой объект, - пускай себе тусуется, особо мешать не будет. Но кроме безусловного все что есть в иллюзии, можно сказать пустяки. 
> Проблема с наблюдателем возникает постоянно. Поэтому пока не разрушатся ассоциативные связи со всем Колесом Сансары его нужно будет как то занять. Не охота держать все время возле иллюзорного Я. Но и метаться по дхьянам тоже не выход. Думаю, либо прикрепить его к какой то одной переходной иллюзии. Либо, вообще, как говорится забить на него. Пусть бродит где хочет. Может есть еще какие варианты, потому и спрашиваю, как лучше настроить механизм. 
> Лисапед мой в принципе готов. Осталось пристроить наблюдательный пункт и в "бум вояж"! 
> Вообще то я уже выехал. Тормоза и руль после приделаем
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_bjiyqYHs0


ну так не держите, раз держитесь-значит приарететно. Раз Я точка отсчета-работайте с Я. Механизм лучше всего настроить с точки зрения того, для чего он служит. Н у не вышьете вы молотком ковер, даже если будете очень хотеть.

----------

Альф (22.04.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Мне очень понравилась идея убийства счастья. Просто супер. Обязательно использую. 
> Бессмысленность существования в иллюзии - тоже хорошая идея. Правда я ее уже итак воспринял. 
> Что касается смерти, то гораздо хуже неминуемое последующее перерождение. Если бы его не следовало по смерти, то "не существование" можно было принять за рай, как адживики. И самоистязанием или просто ожиданием в него спокойно перейти. А вот Гаутама понял, что это не так и выбрал другой путь.
> Так что просто так свалить из Сансары не получится, к сожалению
> Но в целом методика интересная, можно много чего затырить из нее


Не- смертью - по факту- называют- честное прекращение навсегда прежнего (в нашем случае тела). Любые воспоминания тела- для вас сейчас могут существовать как более слабые переживания этого- же тела (и это уйдёт навсегда (к этому факту не надо прикручивать при практике- некую труднопонимаемую последовательность чего-то нового- начатого в этой жизни- ибо факт окончания тела и факт возможности пережить телом "шашлыка на прошлой неделе" (и вообще всего)- исчезнет железно)

----------

Альф (22.04.2017), Мяснов (23.04.2017), Фил (23.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Не- смертью - по факту- называют- честное прекращение навсегда прежнего (в нашем случае тела). Любые воспоминания тела- для вас сейчас могут существовать как более слабые переживания этого- же тела (и это уйдёт навсегда (к этому факту не надо прикручивать при практике- некую труднопонимаемую последовательность чего-то нового- начатого в этой жизни- ибо факт окончания тела и факт возможности пережить телом "шашлыка на прошлой неделе" (и вообще всего)- исчезнет железно)


Для меня представление о теле - это как костюм. Снял, одел новое в новом воплощении. Может быть правда проявление в виде не формы. Некая абстракция как бесконечность пространства, в которой ВН заблудился, может безграничное сознание или иллюзия прикинется, что ее нет. Но потом все равно возврат в другие миры сансары или психологические состояния. Именно сие есть невыносимая мука, сподвигшая меня искать выход в безусловном. А именно через изменение отношения к условному, чтобы разорвать с ним связи и как бы не обращать внимания. Вот и изобретаю велосипед как удобнее все это провернуть

----------


## Альф

[QUOTE=Галина_Сур;785754]


> ну так не держите, раз держитесь-значит приарететно. Раз Я точка отсчета-работайте с Я. Механизм лучше всего настроить с точки зрения того, для чего он служит. Н у не вышьете вы молотком ковер, даже если будете очень хотеть.


Не совсем точка отсчета. Это скорее точка привязки. Потому как кармическая связь, воплощение в теле, как ни крути внимание все рано вынуждено к этому индивидуальному возвращаться. Не только к обекту "тело", но и к некоторой душевной организации, видении этого я себя бесконечным каким нибудь, другим проявлениям индивидуализированной и неиндивидуализированной иллюзии. Спасение в том, что человек хоть абстрагироваться может. Я часто представляю это индивидуальное, особенно тело с мозгами, от второго или третьего лица, потом приходиться снова совмещаться.
Поэтому самое большое неудобство и есть вместилище как бы этого наблюдателя, котрый бродит между иллюзиями. Я конечно понимаю, что и он - скорее всего тоже форма проявления иллюзии, но пока он существует, точнее пока не найден новый способ, пока не разорваны взаимосвязи с Сансарой, его нужно куда то пристраивать, понимаете мою мысль?

----------


## Дубинин

> Для меня представление о теле - это как костюм. Снял, одел новое в новом воплощении. Может быть правда проявление в виде не формы. Некая абстракция как бесконечность пространства, в которой ВН заблудился, может безграничное сознание или иллюзия прикинется, что ее нет. Но потом все равно возврат в другие миры сансары или психологические состояния. Именно сие есть невыносимая мука, сподвигшая меня искать выход в безусловном. А именно через изменение отношения к условному, чтобы разорвать с ним связи и как бы не обращать внимания. Вот и изобретаю велосипед как удобнее все это провернуть


В данном случае практики- "медитация на смерть"- это один из многочисленных способов- шокировать ум безвыходностью- дабы он (ум)- перестал искать "лучшую долю" некий "выход" (включая надежду на отдых в абсолюте)- и только после этого вы можете заметить то- что всегда с вами- очень простое- никчёмное и поэтому не заметное- тот самый абсолют (он не от "поиска узнается"а от прекращения поиска чего-то "лучшего"-(любое фиксация внимания это "поиск лучшего- из худшего" (некой "тревоги")
(не нравится на смерть медитация- есть более прямые способы- т.н. "прямое введение в природу ума")

----------

Мяснов (23.04.2017), Фил (23.04.2017)

----------


## Антарадхана

> Для меня представление о теле - это как костюм. Снял, одел новое в новом воплощении.


Это несколько ошибочное представление. Переселение, перевоплощение некоего вечного сознания, души, атмана из тела в тело - это индуистское, а не буддийское воззрение. Поэтому представление о скафандре костюме, неуместно. В буддизме, нет того, кто переодевался бы из костюма в костюм, костюм не пуст совсем, но тот кто в костюме, столь же изменчив как и сам костюм, и так же как костюм изменяется, стареет, умирает. Причем изменяется еще стремительнее чем костюм. В буддизме нет перевоплощения, а есть перерождение - это разные концепции. Следующее рождение - это новое сознание в новом теле, обусловленное результатами каммы, накопленной в предыдущих рождениях. Почитайте о буддийской доктрине анатта. Вот в соседней теме только сегодня об этом говорили http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post785739

----------

Альф (22.04.2017), Амв (22.04.2017), Дубинин (22.04.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

[QUOTE=Альф;785758]


> Не совсем точка отсчета. Это скорее точка привязки. Потому как кармическая связь, воплощение в теле, как ни крути внимание все рано вынуждено к этому индивидуальному возвращаться. Не только к обекту "тело", но и к некоторой душевной организации, видении этого я себя бесконечным каким нибудь, другим проявлениям индивидуализированной и неиндивидуализированной иллюзии. Спасение в том, что человек хоть абстрагироваться может. Я часто представляю это индивидуальное, особенно тело с мозгами, от второго или третьего лица, потом приходиться снова совмещаться.
> Поэтому самое большое неудобство и есть вместилище как бы этого наблюдателя, котрый бродит между иллюзиями. Я конечно понимаю, что и он - скорее всего тоже форма проявления иллюзии, но пока он существует, точнее пока не найден новый способ, пока не разорваны взаимосвязи с Сансарой, его нужно куда то пристраивать, понимаете мою мысль?


Я понмимаю вашу мысль-знаете почему-потому что наблюдаю за собой. Ладно, давайте я вам дам дельный совет) а вы обещаете крепко подумать над ним. Этот совет не мой-его я слышала 1000 раз в разных вариациях от людей, которые меня восхищают и вдохновляют-но понять я его смогла лишь понаблюдав за собой. 
"Предже всего, когда вы используете знание-планируете свои время в соответствии со своим знанием, а не в соответствии со своими способностями и со своими действиями."  Знание-опора для практики.
Вернитесь к своему сообщению о наблюдении мыслей с забытой картой, когда пошли в магазин. Через 10-тки опыта-появится знание и вы сможите работать и сможите конкретно ответить СИМИ на каждый свой вопрос. Потому что в каждом вопросе уже содержится ответ.

Вот пример анализа-есть вместилище и есть наблюдатель. И понеслась: где вместилище и где наблюдатель? они существую? а что значит существуют? а может несуществуют? а что такое иллюзия? она существует? а где существует, а цвета какого? а может и запах имеет?  а что такое форма? она такая-то? а может несуществует? а кто наблюдатель? а за чем наблюдает? и ге наблюдает? а кто понимает? а где я? И где я наблюдаю? что такое неудобство? а что такое удобство? а когда неудобство стало удобством? а что такое сансара? а где сансара? в чио такое время и пространство? а где точко отсчета. И все в таком духе. 

Я уже поняла с первых сообщений,, что вам просто неудается пока обнаружить все, чтобы ответить на все вопросы, потому что и сама делала тоже самое. Правильное воззрение помогает расширить границы, а неправильное-лишь сужает. Какнапример я бы пошла в бибиотеку с желанием что нибудь почитать. Есть целая библиотека книг. Но у меня конкретное намерение-почитать фантастику. и когда мне предлагают детектив-я отказываюсь, то есть сужаю свою восприятия, оставляю лишь 1 канал-то есть фантастику. И если я не получаю книгу по фантастике-я печалюсь, если мне предалагаю в этот момент детектив-я уже не могу насладится детективом, потому что контекст слишком узкий-это мое поле фантастики. Будда так же приводил такой апример-знаменитый пример с мудрецами и слоном. Мудрецы, каждый сос своей стороны с завязанными глазами ощюпывали слона и каждый говорил-слон похож на палку, или на хлыст или на змею. Но никто не видел слона целиком. Чтобы увидеть слона целиком мудрецам нужно снять повязку. Правильное возрениет дает опору на правильную практику-что способствует правильному пониманию.

----------

Альф (22.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Это несколько ошибочное представление. Переселение, перевоплощение некоего вечного сознания, души, атмана из тела в тело - это индуистское, а не буддийское воззрение. Поэтому представление о скафандре костюме, неуместно. В буддизме, нет того, кто переодевался бы из костюма в костюм, костюм не пуст совсем, но тот кто в костюме, столь же изменчив как и сам костюм, и так же как костюм изменяется, стареет, умирает. Причем изменяется еще стремительнее чем костюм. В буддизме нет перевоплощения, а есть перерождение - это разные концепции. Следующее рождение - это новое сознание в новом теле, обусловленное результатами каммы, накопленной в предыдущих рождениях. Почитайте о буддийской доктрине анатта. Вот в соседней теме только сегодня об этом говорили http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post785739


Спасибо за ссыль - почитаю очень интересно. Я с вами только отчасти согласен с тем что в новом теле новое сознание. Оно не совсем новое, а скорее преобразованное, как и сам костюм преобразуется по смерти в представлениях оставшихся. В этом то и вся суть иллюзии. Что при жизни, что при перерождениях все это и сознание и форма в нашем преставлении постоянно видоизменяется. Просто при жизни медленее, нет таких фундаментальных изменений, за редкими исключениями может. А в условии нам задано, что сами по себе вне взаимоотношений, что сознание, что форма пусты. То есть как бы нужно и выудить это искомое пустое. Потому как я не могу попасть "туда", это даже звучит смешно, то я могу попытаться разрушив свои связи с иллюзорным через изменение своего отношения к нему как бы естественным путем прийти к этому безусловному. Вот к чему пока что я пришел.

----------


## Йен

Ум возникает с контактом органа чувств и объекта, прекращается с прекращением контакта. Это не преобразованное, а именно новое сознание. Практикуя випассану, это становится видно на определенном уровне развития мудрости. Пустотность тоже видна мудростью, постигается прямым знанием, когда видишь, как ум возникает и исчезает в зависимости от условий - видишь и его безличность, то есть пустотность.

----------


## Альф

[QUOTE=Галина_Сур;785766]


> Я понмимаю вашу мысль-знаете почему-потому что наблюдаю за собой. Ладно, давайте я вам дам дельный совет) а вы обещаете крепко подумать над ним. Этот совет не мой-его я слышала 1000 раз в разных вариациях от людей, которые меня восхищают и вдохновляют-но понять я его смогла лишь понаблюдав за собой. 
> "Предже всего, когда вы используете знание-планируете свои время в соответствии со своим знанием, а не в соответствии со своими способностями и со своими действиями."  Знание-опора для практики.
> Вернитесь к своему сообщению о наблюдении мыслей с забытой картой, когда пошли в магазин. Через 10-тки опыта-появится знание и вы сможите работать и сможите конкретно ответить СИМИ на каждый свой вопрос. Потому что в каждом вопросе уже содержится ответ.
> 
> Вот пример анализа-есть вместилище и есть наблюдатель. И понеслась: где вместилище и где наблюдатель? они существую? а что значит существуют? а может несуществуют? а что такое иллюзия? она существует? а где существует, а цвета какого? а может и запах имеет?  а что такое форма? она такая-то? а может несуществует? а кто наблюдатель? а за чем наблюдает? и ге наблюдает? а кто понимает? а где я? И где я наблюдаю? что такое неудобство? а что такое удобство? а когда неудобство стало удобством? а что такое сансара? а где сансара? в чио такое время и пространство? а где точко отсчета. И все в таком духе. 
> 
> Я уже поняла с первых сообщений,, что вам просто неудается пока обнаружить все, чтобы ответить на все вопросы, потому что и сама делала тоже самое. Правильное воззрение помогает расширить границы, а неправильное-лишь сужает. Какнапример я бы пошла в бибиотеку с желанием что нибудь почитать. Есть целая библиотека книг. Но у меня конкретное намерение-почитать фантастику. и когда мне предлагают детектив-я отказываюсь, то есть сужаю свою восприятия, оставляю лишь 1 канал-то есть фантастику. И если я не получаю книгу по фантастике-я печалюсь, если мне предалагаю в этот момент детектив-я уже не могу насладится детективом, потому что контекст слишком узкий-это мое поле фантастики. Будда так же приводил такой апример-знаменитый пример с мудрецами и слоном. Мудрецы, каждый сос своей стороны с завязанными глазами ощюпывали слона и каждый говорил-слон похож на палку, или на хлыст или на змею. Но никто не видел слона целиком. Чтобы увидеть слона целиком мудрецам нужно снять повязку. Правильное возрениет дает опору на правильную практику-что способствует правильному пониманию.


Благодарю, очень содержательно вы ответили и главное видно что пропускали нечто подобное сквозь призму своего опыта, как и Готама велел. 
Вначале как бы я и правда шел путем расширения знания, установки четких понятий, упорядочивания сведений об иллюзиях. Но потом наступила пора, когда я понял, что всего этого не достаточно. Поэтому пришлось искать новые варианты, даже я бы сказал компромиссы в чем то. 
Вот я уже не ищу скажем саму Пустоту по себе как понятие. Но пытаюсь подлезть к безусловному как бы с черного хода, опосредованным путем, косвенным, трансцедентным что ли. Я подумал так, если нельзя прямо найти безусловное, что мне мешает пойти в обход препятствия?
Если безусловное начнет проявляться в моем отношении/неотношении к иллюзии (а больше в своем распоряжении мы ничего не имеем. Только иллюзию и отношение к ней, но в иллюзии найти безусловное не удается, потому остается искать только в отношении к иллюзорному) и таким путем удасться достичь результата, так и пускай. 
Ну вот даже технику склепал, только подладить чутка. Разве это плохо? Во первых занято сознание, разум, зритель и как там дальше. Во вторых это по любому что то даст. Да еще и переобщался с целым кругом интересных личностей, которые корректируют движение моего бронепоезда в сторону абсолютной свободы. По моему это прекрасно. Хотя само "прекрасно" - тоже конечно иллюзия)

----------


## Альф

> Ум возникает с контактом органа чувств и объекта, прекращается с прекращением контакта. Это не преобразованное, а именно новое сознание. Практикуя випассану, это становится видно на определенном уровне развития мудрости. Пустотность тоже видна мудростью, постигается прямым знанием, когда видишь, как ум возникает и исчезает в зависимости от условий - видишь и его безличность, то есть пустотность.


Тогда получается что у всех нас разный "ум". Потому что один видит объект так, другой иначе. Выходит что ум - та же самая иллюзия. Тогда мудрость как там какая нибудь производная ума тоже иллюзия. А если нет, то прийдется удваивать понятия. 
Сейчас я больше склонен предполагать что нет разницы существует что то или нет. Все зависит исключительно от отношения к
А вообще идея интересная, попробую обмозговать
P.S. Безличность и пустотность разве одно и то же? "Ничто" например как бы безлично, но оно не пустотно

----------


## Йен

> Тогда получается что у всех нас разный "ум". Потому что один видит объект так, другой иначе. Выходит что ум - та же самая иллюзия. Тогда мудрость как там какая нибудь производная ума тоже иллюзия. А если нет, то прийдется удваивать понятия. 
> Сейчас я больше склонен предполагать что нет разницы существует что то или нет. Все зависит исключительно от отношения к
> А вообще идея интересная, попробую обмозговать
> P.S. Безличность и пустотность разве одно и то же? "Ничто" например как бы безлично, но оно не пустотно


Мудрость тоже непостоянна, но ее фишка в том, что она знает об этом и не цепляется за саму себя. 
Нама-рупа безличны, пусты от "я", потому что обусловлены.

----------

Альф (22.04.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

[QUOTE=Альф;785777]


> Тогда получается что у всех нас разный "ум". Потому что один видит объект так, другой иначе. Выходит что ум - та же самая иллюзия. Тогда мудрость как там какая нибудь производная ума тоже иллюзия.


 :Kiss:  




> А если нет, то прийдется удваивать понятия.


 :Facepalm: 

Есть один учитель с большим опытом(Чогьял Намкай Норбу), который приводит часто такой пример как смотреть через очки и смотреть в зеркало. Если мы смотрим через очки- то можем увидеть даже самые мелкие детали. А если смотрим в зеркало-то видем свое лицо.Это не прямая цитата, но можно вполне понять, что очки нужны, чтобы смотреть наружу, а зеркало-чтобы увидеть себя.

----------

Альф (22.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

[QUOTE=Галина_Сур;785781]


> Есть один учитель с большим опытом(Чогьял Намкай Норрбу), который приводит часто такой пример как смотреть через очки и смотреть в зеркало. Если мы смотрим через очки- то можем увидеть даже самые мелкие детали. А если смотрим в зеркало-то видем свое лицо.Это не прямая цитата, но можно вполне понять, что очки нужны, чтобы смотреть наружу, а зеркало-чтобы увидеть себя.


За исключением того, что в иллюзорном зеркале мы видим иллюзию отображения иллюзорного нечто, - ну там мешок с костями и т.п.) Я утритую конечно

Вот смотрите, давайте разберем пример. Возьмем такой объект как Кармапа и представим его нескольким подопытным
1) Светскому человеку покажем фото. Он может узнать в нем торговца с вьетнамского рынка. Для него это вьетнамский торговец
2) Философу религиеведу. Он скажет, например, что это что то типа восточного Папы Римского, посредник между условным и безусловным, как Папа между Богом и человеком
3) Последователю. Боюсь ошибиться, ну положи для него это конкретное воплощение кого то великого - святой одним словом
4) Ребенку. Скажем ему например, что если не будет слушаться то его Кармапа съест. Для малыша это будет бармалей.
Так кто же из этих Карпам настоящий - вьетнамский торговец, восточный Папа Римский, святое перевоплощение или бармалей?
Вот чтобы не попасть в просак, если наше отношение будет к нему нейтральным, безличностным, безусловным, то мы можем позволить своему индивидуальному проявленному в Сансаре нечту, использовать любой из ярлыков якорей. И всем в результате будет хорошо. В среде почитателей он будет для проявленного святой реинкарнацией и нас не побьют поборники, в интеллигентных светских кругах торговцем с вьетнамского рынка, в научных аудиториях Папой Римским с Востока, а среди малышей бармалеем. 
Вообщем все счастливы. 
А в чистом итоге сам Кармапа из за нашего безусловного отношения останется пустым

----------


## Альф

> Мудрость тоже непостоянна, но ее фишка в том, что она знает об этом и не цепляется за саму себя. 
> Нама-рупа безличны, пусты от "я", потому что обусловлены.


ВОт вы меня хоть головой об стенку бейте. Не могу я догнать как непостоянная иллюзорная мудрость может познать безусловное? 
Мое иллюзорное Я, которое понимает что оно изменчиво тоже понимает что оно непостоянно и что? 
Понимание того, что существует иллюзия не освобождает от нее

----------


## Галина_Сур

[QUOTE=Альф;785776]




> Вот я уже не ищу скажем саму Пустоту по себе как понятие. Но пытаюсь подлезть к безусловному как бы с черного хода, опосредованным путем, косвенным, трансцедентным что ли. Я подумал так, если нельзя прямо найти безусловное, что мне мешает пойти в обход препятствия?


Но все ли методы вы попробовали, чтобы сказать-я не могу прямо найти безусловное? Думаю нет.





> Если безусловное начнет проявляться в моем отношении/неотношении к иллюзии (а больше в своем распоряжении мы ничего не имеем. Только иллюзию и отношение к ней, но в иллюзии найти безусловное не удается, потому остается искать только в отношении к иллюзорному) и таким путем удасться достичь результата, так и пускай.


Безусловное, как только начнет проявлятся-станет условным. Даже этого хватит, чтобы понаблюдать-какое же у вас к этому отношение.

----------


## Йен

> ВОт вы меня хоть головой об стенку бейте. Не могу я догнать как непостоянная иллюзорная мудрость может познать безусловное? 
> Мое иллюзорное Я, которое понимает что оно изменчиво тоже понимает что оно непостоянно и что? 
> Понимание того, что существует иллюзия не освобождает от нее


Абсолютная реальность - это нама, рупа и ниббана. Когда надмирская мудрость развита и ясно видит, что нама-рупа (ум-материя) из которых состоят все явления - непостоянны, обусловлены, безличностны и страдательны, то разочаровывается, отстраняется, отворачивается от них в поиске необусловленного, таким образом познавая ниббану. Ваше  иллюзорное Я не видит ниббану, у него все еще есть опора в непостоянном, так как мудрость не развита, знание непостоянства-безличности -страдательности слишком поверхностно, я ведь уже говорил, что всего есть 16 ньяна, на 13м можно видеть ниббану. Здесь путь один - развивать знание практикой.

----------


## Галина_Сур

[QUOTE=Альф;785782]


> За исключением того, что в иллюзорном зеркале мы видим иллюзию отображения иллюзорного нечто, - ну там мешок с костями и т.п.) Я утритую конечно
> 
> Вот смотрите, давайте разберем пример. Возьмем такой объект как Кармапа и представим его нескольким подопытным
> 1) Светскому человеку покажем фото. Он может узнать в нем торговца с вьетнамского рынка. Для него это вьетнамский торговец
> 2) Философу религиеведу. Он скажет, например, что это что то типа восточного Папы Римского, посредник между условным и безусловным, как Папа между Богом и человеком
> 3) Последователю. Боюсь ошибиться, ну положи для него это конкретное воплощение кого то великого - святой одним словом
> 4) Ребенку. Скажем ему например, что если не будет слушаться то его Кармапа съест. Для малыша это будет бармалей.
> Так кто же из этих Карпам настоящий - вьетнамский торговец, восточный Папа Римский, святое перевоплощение или бармалей?
> Вот чтобы не попасть в просак, если наше отношение будет к нему нейтральным, безличностным, безусловным, то мы можем позволить своему индивидуальному проявленному в Сансаре нечту, использовать любой из ярлыков якорей. И всем в результате будет хорошо. В среде почитателей он будет для проявленного святой реинкарнацией и нас не побьют поборники, в интеллигентных светских кругах торговцем с вьетнамского рынка, в научных аудиториях Папой Римским с Востока, а среди малышей бармалеем. 
> ...


Это ошибка в отношении. Но, сейчас, возможно, вы просто не видете, где она. Вы уже наделили "Пустоту, Безличное" некими качествами. То есть одели очки и смотрите на эти понятия, разбираете их по полочкам.  Этот Кармапа, как объект, тоже самое-что и ваша мысль о забытой карточке с деньгами. Вы наделили ее (мысль) качествами, дали определения и рассматривая с этой точки зрения спрашивате-а почему так, почему она обладает такими характеристиками, кто скажет? 

Чтобы не попаст в просак-вы оставляете Кармапу-Кармапой-и все, тут не о чем больше говорить.

----------


## Галина_Сур

[QUOTE=Альф;785782]


> За исключением того, что в иллюзорном зеркале мы видим иллюзию отображения иллюзорного нечто, - ну там мешок с костями и т.п.) Я утритую конечно


А вот сейчас смелый эксперемент-встаньте перед зеркалом- просто посмотрите в него. Что же там? Кчему слова-просто попробуйте-дело минутное.

----------


## Альф

[QUOTE=Галина_Сур;785787]


> А вот сейчас смелый эксперемент-встаньте перед зеркалом- просто посмотрите в него. Что же там? Кчему слова-просто попробуйте-дело минутное.


Ну вот посмотрел. Увидел наглую, небритую, сытую только что плотно пообедавшую харю. Ка вы думате - может ли эта иллюзия быть реальной. Я с этим никогда не соглашусь. А главное постоянно хочет есть. Каждый день ходи носи ей продукты. Сегодня снова пришлось идти в магазин. Еле допер, самая тяжелая вода. А воду она пить хочет только чистую, не из под крана. Любит газировку, минералку. Расходов тьма.
Ну разве это самодовольное, эгоистичное существо может быть реальным. Да оно даже иллюзорным мной, летающим в высших простракциях быть не может! Не верю

----------


## Альф

> Абсолютная реальность - это нама, рупа и ниббана. Когда надмирская мудрость развита и ясно видит, что нама-рупа (ум-материя) из которых состоят все явления - непостоянны, обусловлены, безличностны и страдательны, то разочаровывается, отстраняется, отворачивается от них в поиске необусловленного, таким образом познавая ниббану. Ваше  иллюзорное Я не видит ниббану, у него все еще есть опора в непостоянном, так как мудрость не развита, знание непостоянства-безличности -страдательности слишком поверхностно, я ведь уже говорил, что всего есть 16 ньяна, на 13м можно видеть ниббану. Здесь путь один - развивать знание практикой.


Эко вы мудорено все пораскладывали. Тут, как говорил один мой знакомый, без 100 грамм не разберешься. 
Вообщем посмотрю я про эти ньяны, что за премудрости такие. Нужно только с духом собраться. Уж больно их много - 16! Даже больше чем дхьян

----------


## Галина_Сур

[QUOTE=Альф;785790]


> Ну вот посмотрел. Увидел наглую, небритую, сытую только что плотно пообедавшую харю. Ка вы думате - может ли эта иллюзия быть реальной. Я с этим никогда не соглашусь. А главное постоянно хочет есть. Каждый день ходи носи ей продукты. Сегодня снова пришлось идти в магазин. Еле допер, самая тяжелая вода. А воду она пить хочет только чистую, не из под крана. Любит газировку, минералку. Расходов тьма.
> Ну разве это самодовольное, эгоистичное существо может быть реальным. Да оно даже иллюзорным мной, летающим в высших простракциях быть не может! Не верю


А может быть вы что-то еще увидели?-ну может быть ради экперемента-продитесь посмотрите еще разок, если не очень сложно.

----------


## Альф

[QUOTE=Галина_Сур;785792]


> А может быть вы что-то еще увидели?-ну может быть ради экперемента-продитесь посмотрите еще разок, если не очень сложно.


Посмотрел. Лучше б не ходил. Этот мерзавец в зеркале хочет кофя с десертом. Взгляд надменный, наглый такой, с хитринкой как у Ленина. И главное что ему не дай, никогда чувства благодарности не испытывает, как будто все так и должно быть. Как так можно жить в стремлении к удовлетворению, комфорту, удовольствиям? Одни низменные инстинкты. И это реальный я? Нет уж увольте. Я думаю вы тоже с этим не согласитесь

----------


## Галина_Сур

[QUOTE=Альф;785794]


> Посмотрел. Лучше б не ходил. Этот мерзавец в зеркале хочет кофя с десертом. Взгляд надменный, наглый такой, с хитринкой как у Ленина. И главное что ему не дай, никогда чувства благодарности не испытывает, как будто все так и должно быть. Как так можно жить в стремлении к удовлетворению, комфорту, удовольствиям? Одни низменные инстинкты. И это реальный я? Нет уж увольте. Я думаю вы тоже с этим не согласитесь


Конечно нет) но кофе с десертом подкупает))) Наверное, все таки прийдется еще разок сходить.
Только вы в этот раз внимательнее смотрите-а что кажется мне больше идти не захочется вам))

----------


## Альф

[QUOTE=Галина_Сур;785797]


> Конечно нет) но кофе с десертом подкупает))) Наверное, все таки прийдется еще разок сходить.
> Только вы в этот раз внимательнее смотрите-а что кажется мне больше идти не захочется вам))


Да что ходить? Терпеть не могу смотреть в зеркало. Очередное разочарование. Правильно вы подметили. Вам то хорошо. Вы дама. Женщины от природы хороши и это как то сглаживает. А мне что в зеркале смотреть? 
Вот скажем простой пример. Возьмем красивую даму, очровательную. Что она должна вызывать?
Во мне духовном, если так можно выразиться, - что дама, что тумбочка должны вызывать одинаковые эмоции. Не вовлечения
Во мне душевном, такая дама взволнует некие эфиры, придаст энергию. Захочется творить, писать стихи, выть под окнами серенады, осыпать цветами, носить на руках, может даже идеализировать, обожествлять в хорошем смысле этого слова. Я даже такое могу понять. Проявление иллюзии, но какое то красивое.
А это существо то что в зеркале, это же позор. При виде такой дамы оно начинает измышлять всякие низменные противные замыслы, пытаться вкрасться в доверие, чтобы использовать. Воплотить в жизнь всю это мерзопакостную свою натуру. Ему только дай волю, пойдет по бабам, да каким - светским блудницам, к которым и подойти то стремно. А ему чем хуже тем лучше. И вы хотите сказать, что это чудовище - реальный я. Да ни в жисть я не поверю. Пускай сидит лучше дома и ест, мерзавец. Мне даже обидно как то стало

----------


## Галина_Сур

[QUOTE=Альф;785799]


> Да что ходить? Терпеть не могу смотреть в зеркало. Очередное разочарование. Правильно вы подметили. Вам то хорошо. Вы дама. Женщины от природы хороши и это как то сглаживает. А мне что в зеркале смотреть? 
> Вот скажем простой пример. Возьмем красивую даму, очровательную. Что она должна вызывать?
> Во мне духовном, если так можно выразиться, - что дама, что тумбочка должны вызывать одинаковые эмоции. Не вовлечения
> Во мне душевном, такая дама взволнует некие эфиры, придаст энергию. Захочется творить, писать стихи, выть под окнами серенады, осыпать цветами, носить на руках, может даже идеализировать, обожествлять в хорошем смысле этого слова. Я даже такое могу понять. Проявление иллюзии, но какое то красивое.
> А это существо то что в зеркале, это же позор. При виде такой дамы оно начинает измышлять всякие низменные противные замыслы, пытаться вкрасться в доверие, чтобы использовать. Воплотить в жизнь всю это мерзопакостную свою натуру. Ему только дай волю, пойдет по бабам, да каким - светским блудницам, к которым и подойти то стремно. А ему чем хуже тем лучше. И вы хотите сказать, что это чудовище - реальный я. Да ни в жисть я не поверю. Пускай сидит лучше дома и ест, мерзавец. Мне даже обидно как то стало


Немогу понять-у вас зеркало какое-то странное что ли? может поцарапаное, старое, какое нибудь с трещеной? Вы пробовали рукой поводить по поверхности-оно тояно ровное? 
Я видела в Саратове такие зеркала-в комнате смеха-забавные, свиду обычные-но отражают все совсем не так-может у вас такое? Или может в комнате темно-вот и не увидели?

----------


## Галина_Сур

> 


Ну мне да-мне вообще хорошо)

----------


## Альф

[QUOTE=Галина_Сур;785805]


> Немогу понять-у вас зеркало какое-то странное что ли? может поцарапаное, старое, какое нибудь с трещеной? Вы пробовали рукой поводить по поверхности-оно тояно ровное? 
> Я видела в Саратове такие зеркала-в комнате смеха-забавные, свиду обычные-но отражают все совсем не так-может у вас такое? Или может в комнате темно-вот и не увидели?


"в комнате смеха", - вот вот. Вам смешно, а мне мучься с этим. В нормальные зеркала я смотрел. В разные. Да что толку. От перемены мест слагаемых сумма не меняется. Я вижу только это животное и больше ничего. От которого и избавиться то не возможно. Ведь даже по смерти мне придется перевоплощаться в нечто подобное. Ну допустим оно будет чем то лучше. Все равно это мука ходить в такой оболочке. 
Бороться с ними что с ветряными мельницами. 
А вот если изменить свое отношение на нейтральное, без вовлечения, тогда связи ослабнут и быть может мне удасться вырваться из этого ярма. 
Даже если мне, допустим, не удастся полностью открепиться, пускай у меня просто частично изменится восприятие вынужденных воплощений. Все равно это уже будет легче переносить
А если отношение станет совсем "безвкусным", то и при наличии любой иллюзии ее восприятие "пустой" уже не будет приносить страданий по идее

Ну мне да-мне вообще хорошо) - Ну хоть кому то. Я за вас очень рад.
Хотя вынужден вас предупредить, что и вы пребываете в своем "хорошо" как в иллюзии. С другой стороны вам не приходится мучаться с таким существом как у меня в зеркале сидит. Одно это уже похоже на рай)

----------


## Галина_Сур

[QUOTE=Альф;785807]




> "в комнате смеха", - вот вот. Вам смешно, а мне мучься с этим. В нормальные зеркала я смотрел. В разные. Да что толку. От перемены мест слагаемых сумма не меняется. Я вижу только это животное и больше ничего. От которого и избавиться то не возможно. Ведь даже по смерти мне придется перевоплощаться в нечто подобное. Ну допустим оно будет чем то лучше. Все равно это мука ходить в такой оболочке. 
> Бороться с ними что с ветряными мельницами. 
> А вот если изменить свое отношение на нейтральное, без вовлечения, тогда связи ослабнут и быть может мне удасться вырваться из этого ярма. 
> Даже если мне, допустим, не удастся полностью открепиться, пускай у меня просто частично изменится восприятие вынужденных воплощений. Все равно это уже будет легче переносить
> А если отношение станет совсем "безвкусным", то и при наличии любой иллюзии ее восприятие "пустой" уже не будет приносить страданий по идее


Ну после стольких попыток-наверное вы можите сделать парочку выводов. Например, что вы успели заметить, если действительно ходили  несколко раз, а не 1 раз-а потом сидели  и думали об этом?  Помимо того, что перед вами было совершенно обычное зеркало. Нпример, во что вы были одеты?




> Ну мне да-мне вообще хорошо) - Ну хоть кому то. Я за вас очень рад.
> Хотя вынужден вас предупредить, что и вы пребываете в своем "хорошо" как в иллюзии. С другой стороны вам не приходится мучаться с таким существом как у меня в зеркале сидит. Одно это уже похоже на рай)


А вы прибываете в своем "плохом" как в иллюзии?

----------


## Альф

[QUOTE=Галина_Сур;785808]


> Ну после стольких попыток-наверное вы можите сделать парочку выводов. Например, что вы успели заметить, если действительно ходили  несколко раз, а не 1 раз-а потом сидели  и думали об этом?  Помимо того, что перед вами было совершенно обычное зеркало. Нпример, во что вы были одеты?
> 
> 
> 
> А вы прибываете в своем "плохом" как в иллюзии?


Ходил. В этом плане я ответственный. Ибо зачем обманывать? Это только усугубляет картину иллюзии. 
Когда я смотрю в зеркало, меня начинает переполнять такое чувство отвращения к этой иллюзии в частности, да и вообще, что замечать такие детали как одежда и не приходит как то в голову

А вы прибываете в своем "плохом" как в иллюзии?
А как же. Есть выход идти в дхьяны например. Там получать отдушины. Потом назад. Можно занять себя процессом
А вот теперь пробую изменить отношение к иллюзии. Должно полегшать

----------


## Галина_Сур

[QUOTE=Альф;785810]


> Ходил. В этом плане я ответственный. Ибо зачем обманывать? Это только усугубляет картину иллюзии. 
> Когда я смотрю в зеркало, меня начинает переполнять такое чувство отвращения к этой иллюзии в частности, да и вообще, что замечать такие детали как одежда и не приходит как то в голову


А попробуйте еще разик посмотреть подойти-по внимательнее, так, чтобы увидеть что за одежда, ровно ли волосы лежат, может там на щеке от десерта) крошка прилипла?

----------


## Альф

[QUOTE=Галина_Сур;785812]


> А попробуйте еще разик посмотреть подойти-по внимательнее, так, чтобы увидеть что за одежда, ровно ли волосы лежат, может там на щеке от десерта) крошка прилипла?


Да какое там ровно, кстати пора постричься, начинаю потихоньку обрастать. Я всегда стригусь как можно короче. Чтобы на дольше хватило.
Че зря ходить туда сюда, время тратить
А десерт я не ел. Проявил выдержку. Потом нужно идти размораживать клубнику, промывать, заправлять. Неохота

----------


## Галина_Сур

[QUOTE=Альф;785813]


> Да какое там ровно, кстати пора постричься, начинаю потихоньку обрастать. Я всегда стригусь как можно короче. Чтобы на дольше хватило.
> Че зря ходить туда сюда, время тратить
> А десерт я не ел. Проявил выдержку. Потом нужно идти размораживать клубнику, промывать, заправлять. Неохота


Видели ли вы сейчас то, что не видели при первом походе? Заметили что-нибудь интересное?

----------


## Альф

[QUOTE=Галина_Сур;785814]


> Видели ли вы сейчас то, что не видели при первом походе? Заметили что-нибудь интересное?


Может быть и видел. Просто отвращение и негодование как то отошло на второй план. Нет смыла долго испытывать какую то эмоцию. Лучше вообще не испытывать никаких. Проявлять бесстрастие. Но пока это удается либо в дхьяне, либо в жизни ненадолго. Все равно за что нибудь зацепишься
А что может быть там интересного? Мне больше нравится рассуждать на духовные темы чем рассматривать свою физономию

----------


## Галина_Сур

[QUOTE=Альф;785816][QUOTE=Галина_Сур;785814]



> Может быть и видел. Просто отвращение и негодование как то отошло на второй план.


а что именно?




> А что может быть там интересного? Мне больше нравится рассуждать на духовные темы чем рассматривать свою физономию


Но почему?

----------


## Галина_Сур

[QUOTE=Альф;785813]


> Да какое там ровно, кстати пора постричься, начинаю потихоньку обрастать. Я всегда стригусь как можно короче. Чтобы на дольше хватило.
> Че зря ходить туда сюда, время тратить
> А десерт я не ел. Проявил выдержку. Потом нужно идти размораживать клубнику, промывать, заправлять. Неохота


И сколько времени вам понадобилось в первый раз, чтобы успеть заметить, что надо постричься и и сколько в послейдний раз?

----------


## Альф

[QUOTE=Галина_Сур;785817][QUOTE=Альф;785816]


> а что именно?
> Ну что пора бы постричься, волос виться начинает, торчать
> 
> 
> 
> Но почему?


Так духовное порождает высшие интересы. А физиономия неприятные чувства. Размышления о плотском, грубом, об инстинктах, зависимостях

В высших сферах ощущается больше свободы. А грубое тело дает только картину рабства. Печальный образ

----------


## Галина_Сур

[QUOTE=Альф;785820]
а по времени что? (вопрос выше)
Но может вы еще что-то заметили, например, дыхание? Вы заметили, что дышите? Или может заметили-был ли включен свет на тот момент или был свет из окна?

----------


## Альф

[QUOTE=Галина_Сур;785823]


> а по времени что? (вопрос выше)
> Но может вы еще что-то заметили, например, дыхание? Вы заметили, что дышите? Или может заметили-был ли включен свет на тот момент или был свет из окна?


Свет приходится включать. Т.к. зашторены окна. Легче включить свет, чем раздвигать шторы

----------


## Галина_Сур

[QUOTE=Альф;785816]



> Просто отвращение и негодование как то отошло на второй план.


Вот еще интересное-а говорите ничего. Вы заметили, что то-то произошло, что изменило ваше видение. Но вы до сих пор не написали-что видите свое лицо. Вы замели это? Заметили, что вы НЕ ВИДЕТЕ картину целиком? Как мудрецы с завезанными глазами. Потому что если вы подходите к зеркалу-вы видете себя. Ваше зеркало совершенно обычное-ничего не искажает-абсолютно беспристрастно, не наделяет вас какими-то качествами, просто исполняет свою функцию. Но где ваш рост, вес, дыхание, цвет волос и глаз? Вы не видете их. Но ведь их никто не утаивает.

Я вам не писала-что нужно что-то оценивать-а просто подойти и посмотреть в зеркало.
Когда мы оцениваем-то "надеваем очки"-смотрим наружу и не видим себя. Вот вы убедились на своем примере-как это работает. Но когда смотрим как"в зеркало"-то не нужно ничего делать-просто присутствовать, наблюдать, потому что в зеркале уже есть отражение. 
Конечно, это не так занятно, как очки-там большая работа кипит) а тут ничего и делать то ненадо сложного-смотри да смотри.

----------

Шуньяананда (22.04.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну вот посмотрел. Увидел наглую, небритую, сытую только что плотно пообедавшую харю. Ка вы думате - может ли эта иллюзия быть реальной. Я с этим никогда не соглашусь. А главное постоянно хочет есть. Каждый день ходи носи ей продукты. Сегодня снова пришлось идти в магазин. Еле допер, самая тяжелая вода. А воду она пить хочет только чистую, не из под крана. Любит газировку, минералку. Расходов тьма.
> Ну разве это самодовольное, эгоистичное существо может быть реальным. Да оно даже иллюзорным мной, летающим в высших простракциях быть не может! Не верю


А вот это порой довольно трудный первый шаг - принять себя такого как есть, реального. 
Гораздо легче строить какието фантазии о какомто нереальном себя, абсолюте, безусловном, ... , или вообще никак не существующем. В принципе этих фантазий о себе-не-таком-как-есть может быть огромное множество, а результат один - пренебрежение, а то и отвращение к  себе-такому-как-есть.
А чтоб реально начать к чемуто хорошему полезному двигаться, надо не только принять себя-просто-такого-как-есть, а ещё и пожелать такому себе добра блага и счастья, проявить к себе доброжелательность, а затем и сочувствие чтоб устремиться к прекращению страданий именно у этого реального себя-просто-такого-как-есть.
Это важно, иначе все потуги будут лишь для какогото выдуманного себя - чисто иллюзорного ) Таков будет и результат - иллюзорный.

----------

Галина_Сур (22.04.2017), Шуньяананда (22.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> А вот это порой довольно трудный первый шаг - принять себя такого как есть, реального. 
> Гораздо легче строить какието фантазии о какомто нереальном себя, абсолюте, безусловном, ... , или вообще никак не существующем. В принципе этих фантазий о себе-не-таком-как-есть может быть огромное множество, а результат один - пренебрежение, а то и отвращение к  себе-такому-как-есть.
> А чтоб реально начать к чемуто хорошему полезному двигаться, надо не только принять себя-просто-такого-как-есть, а ещё и пожелать такому себе добра блага и счастья, проявить к себе доброжелательность, а затем и сочувствие чтоб устремиться к прекращению страданий именно у этого реального себя-просто-такого-как-есть.
> Это важно, иначе все потуги будут лишь для какогото выдуманного себя - чисто иллюзорного ) Таков будет и результат - иллюзорный.


Вы что, издеваетесь? Никогда я не признаю этого ...... мной.
И что я слышу от вас - "проявить доброжелательность", как то на вас это не похоже. В моем представлении, помните песню про есаула, у которого пристрелить коня не поднялась рука, так вот я думаю вы не только коня, но и всадника бы грохнули. И еще не одного. Этих лентяев, как вы говорите и бездельников. Вот будет этот конь ходить зря есть траву. Хоть вроде и не жалко, но все равно, - зря же)

----------


## Альф

[QUOTE=Галина_Сур;785830]


> Вот еще интересное-а говорите ничего. Вы заметили, что то-то произошло, что изменило ваше видение. Но вы до сих пор не написали-что видите свое лицо. Вы замели это? Заметили, что вы НЕ ВИДЕТЕ картину целиком? Как мудрецы с завезанными глазами. Потому что если вы подходите к зеркалу-вы видете себя. Ваше зеркало совершенно обычное-ничего не искажает-абсолютно беспристрастно, не наделяет вас какими-то качествами, просто исполняет свою функцию. Но где ваш рост, вес, дыхание, цвет волос и глаз? Вы не видете их. Но ведь их никто не утаивает.
> 
> Я вам не писала-что нужно что-то оценивать-а просто подойти и посмотреть в зеркало.
> Когда мы оцениваем-то "надеваем очки"-смотрим наружу и не видим себя. Вот вы убедились на своем примере-как это работает. Но когда смотрим как"в зеркало"-то не нужно ничего делать-просто присутствовать, наблюдать, потому что в зеркале уже есть отражение. 
> Конечно, это не так занятно, как очки-там большая работа кипит) а тут ничего и делать то ненадо сложного-смотри да смотри.


Что то вы как то слишком обстоятельно как для дамы рассуждаете. Я уже начинаю вас бояться. Шучу конечно)
Человек всегда оценивает. Чтобы видеть все так как есть и не оценивать, нужно иметь соответствующее безоценочное отношение к объектам. Так я как раз про это и говорил и к этому пришел. 
Мы по сути про одно и то же очень даже гармонично спелись) Только я пошел сверху вниз - от абстракций, от самой Сансары, что и свойственно мужчине, а вы снизу вверх, от частного к общему, что свойственно женщине. Потому что мужское больше подвержено абстрагированию, а женское чувствам и эмоциям. Вам, дамам, обязательно нужно что то видеть, слышать, быть в центре всей этой гущи событий. От которых мы, мужчины желаем отгородиться

----------


## Галина_Сур

[QUOTE=Альф;785834]


> Что то вы как то слишком обстоятельно как для дамы рассуждаете. Я уже начинаю вас бояться. Шучу конечно)
> Человек всегда оценивает. Чтобы видеть все так как есть и не оценивать, нужно иметь соответствующее безоценочное отношение к объектам. Так я как раз про это и говорил и к этому пришел. 
> Мы по сути про одно и то же очень даже гармонично спелись) Только я пошел сверху вниз - от абстракций, от самой Сансары, что и свойственно мужчине, а вы снизу вверх, от частного к общему, что свойственно женщине. Потому что мужское больше подвержено абстрагированию, а женское чувствам и эмоциям. Вам, дамам, обязательно нужно что то видеть, слышать, быть в центре всей этой гущи событий. От которых мы, мужчины желаем отгородиться


Нет нет, дело не в отгорожении. Если я смотрю на медаль-то я знаю что у нее две стороны. Если бы я отбрасывала-то я бы смотрела лишь на медаль с 1 сторону-ту, которую бы считала лучшей (как вы сейчас, оценивающее) и под страхом адских видений сансары-никогда бы не смотрела на 2 сторону. Но  :Smilie:  я знаю, что у медали всегда 2 стороны, потому что я сама убедилсь в этом.  Если вы хотите что-то понять-нужно знать все и использовать все, что есть-как если бы у вас в руках была эта медаль. Неважно как-сверху-вниз или снизу-вверх. Знание-вот основа практики, вспомните. Теперь вы знаете чуть больше о себе. Может быть эта лишь поскребышек по медали, лишь вы взглянули на нее издалека. Прийдет время и с опытом-прийдет знание и тогда вы будете радостно  держать медаль и поварачивать ее так, как сами захотите и тогда это небудет приносить никаких страданий.

----------


## Галина_Сур

[QUOTE=Альф;785834]


> Что то вы как то слишком обстоятельно как для дамы рассуждаете. Я уже начинаю вас бояться. Шучу конечно)
> Человек всегда оценивает. Чтобы видеть все так как есть и не оценивать, нужно иметь соответствующее безоценочное отношение к объектам. Так я как раз про это и говорил и к этому пришел.


Я незнаю к чему вы пришли, но на всякий - безоценочное отношение-это не обесценевающее отношение.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (22.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

[QUOTE=Галина_Сур;785839]


> Нет нет, дело не в отгорожении. Если я смотрю на медаль-то я знаю что у нее две стороны. Если бы я отбрасывала-то я бы смотрела лишь на медаль с 1 сторону-ту, которую бы считала лучшей (как вы сейчас, оценивающее) и под страхом адских видений сансары-никогда бы не смотрела на 2 сторону. Но  я знаю, что у медали всегда 2 стороны, потому что я сама убедилсь в этом.  Если вы хотите что-то понять-нужно знать все и использовать все, что есть-как если бы у вас в руках была эта медаль. Неважно как-сверху-вниз или снизу-вверх. Знание-вот основа практики, вспомните. Теперь вы знаете чуть больше о себе. Может быть эта лишь поскребышек по медали, лишь вы взглянули на нее издалека. Прийдет время и с опытом-прийдет знание и тогда вы будете радостно  держать медаль и поварачивать ее так, как сами захотите и тогда это небудет приносить никаких страданий.


Под натиском ваших неопровержимых доказательств я, как джентельмен, вынужден признать вашу правоту. И даже готов попробовать снизу-вверх посозерцать. 
В свое жалкое подобие оправдания лишь скажу, что под отгораживанием имел ввиду взгляд со стороны на обоюдостороннюю медаль. С выстоты, когда ее очертания становятся абстракциями
Мне нравится как вы рассуждаете. Очень убедительно и в чем то даже похоже на притчи. Я такие в Конгьюре когда то читал

Раскажите мне что то еще. Мне очень интересно и даже завораживает

----------


## Галина_Сур

[QUOTE=Альф;785842]


> Под натиском ваших неопровержимых доказательств я, как джентельмен, вынужден признать вашу правоту. И даже готов попробовать снизу-вверх посозерцать. 
> В свое жалкое подобие оправдания лишь скажу, что под отгораживанием имел ввиду взгляд со стороны на обоюдостороннюю медаль. С выстоты, когда ее очертания становятся абстракциями
> Мне нравится как вы рассуждаете. Очень убедительно и в чем то даже похоже на притчи. Я такие в Конгьюре когда то читал
> 
> Раскажите мне что то еще. Мне очень интересно и даже завораживает


Лучше Будду-сказочника послушайте-он более опытен был в сих делах-к нему тыщами народ приходил с одинаковыми вопросами. Дхаммападу, например, в аудиоверсии-заслушаешься) Там  музыка приятная на фоне. 
Выше я вам итак уже целый трактак написала-просто вернитесь и перечитайте. И ненадо мне тут джентельменов неправых-мне небритых и нестриженных с кофе и десертом подавай  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Альф

[QUOTE=Галина_Сур;785844]


> Лучше Будду-сказочника послушайте-он более опытен был в сих делах-к нему тыщами народ приходил с одинаковыми вопросами. Дхаммападу, например, в аудиоверсии-заслушаешься) Там  музыка приятная на фоне. 
> Выше я вам итак уже целый трактак написала-просто вернитесь и перечитайте. И ненадо мне тут джентельменов неправых-мне небритых и нестриженных с кофе и десертом подавай


Я исправлюсь!

Однако теперь вам придется взять меня на перевоспитание

----------

Галина_Сур (22.04.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Раскажите мне что то еще. Мне очень интересно и даже завораживает


А вот подкину я все таки вам одну притчу. Поищите аудиозаписи в контакте с названием Буддийские притчи-Развяжите узлы.

----------


## Альф

> А вот подкину я все таки вам одну притчу. Поищите аудиозаписи в контакте с названием Буддийские притчи-Развяжите узлы.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x94JuLhkCYk ?

----------


## Галина_Сур

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x94JuLhkCYk ?


Да, но на этом видео глаза сломаешь читать, но если вам так удобнее, пожалуйста.

----------


## Альф

> Да, но на этом видео глаза сломаешь читать, но если вам так удобнее, пожалуйста.


Интересная притча. Когда читаешь про Готаму, сердце наполняется неким чувством непонятной любви. Я стараюсь не предаваться чувствам, потому что они обманчивы. Апостол Павел писал, что чувства должны быть приучены навыкам

Из всех 5 узлов считаю самым ужасным своим ярмом эгоизм. Все остальное тоже тяготит, но это наиболее тяжелый груз

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Интересная притча. Когда читаешь про Готаму, сердце наполняется неким чувством непонятной любви. Я стараюсь не предаваться чувствам, потому что они обманчивы. Апостол Павел писал, что чувства должны быть приучены навыкам
> Из всех 5 узлов считаю самым ужасным своим ярмом эгоизм. Все остальное тоже тяготит, но это наиболее тяжелый груз


Сами чувства-это как ваши волосы в отражении-они не обманчивы и не-необманчивы. Это просто чувства, то, что вы переживаете.
У того же опытного мастера, о котором я упоминала выше, есть и еще один пример. Если у вас дома есть хрусталик или камушек наподобии-при приятных обстоятельствах вы сами все увидете воочию. Пример такое, что вот есть кристал хрусталя. Если его вынести на солнышко-то от него и внутри него буду идти радужные лучи. Если внимательно смотреть-то можно понять, что лучи появляются, когда появляется солнце, когда солца нет-то и лучей нет. То что вы чувствуете-это как лучи в кристалле -пока вторичные причины не появились-лучи тоже не появились. Пока вы к зеркалу не подошли-в нем небыло никаких отражений. А как только подошли, зажгли свет-то и отражение тут же появилось и вы его распознали.  Чем больше вы наблюдаете за собой-тем больше узнаёте о себе.

----------


## Альф

> Сами чувства-это как ваши волосы в отражении-они не обманчивы и не-необманчивы. Это просто чувства, то, что вы переживаете.
> У того же опытного мастера, о котором я упоминала выше, есть и еще один пример. Если у вас дома есть хрусталик или камушек наподобии-при приятных обстоятельствах вы сами все увидете воочию. Пример такое, что вот есть кристал хрусталя. Если его вынести на солнышко-то от него и внутри него буду идти радужные лучи. Если внимательно смотреть-то можно понять, что лучи появляются, когда появляется солнце, когда солца нет-то и лучей нет. То что вы чувствуете-это как лучи в кристалле -пока вторичные причины не появились-лучи тоже не появились. Пока вы к зеркалу не подошли-в нем небыло никаких отражений. А как только подошли, зажгли свет-то и отражение тут же появилось и вы его распознали.  Чем больше вы наблюдаете за собой-тем больше узнаёте о себе.


Что то в этом всем есть конечно. 
Правда если копнуть глубже, то сам кристалл в ультрафиолете или инффраспектре выглядит другим. Если его переместить на другую планету или в солнечную систему с другим светилом, то он будет светить по другому. 
А может и не будет отсвечивать. Потому что есть такие звезды, которые не дают, а поглощают свет. 
В относительности все относительно, все условно.
Можно ли с помощью этих условностей объяснить то что не поддается сетям Сансары? Я например могу предположить, что есть скорости такие, при которых материальный мир не может улавливать и удерживать какие то мелкие частицы, которые буквально проходят сквозь все. Может быть такими и вышеперечисленными вами методами можно как то пояснить безусловность, не знаю

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Что то в этом всем есть конечно. 
> Правда если копнуть глубже, то сам кристалл в ультрафиолете или инффраспектре выглядит другим. Если его переместить на другую планету или в солнечную систему с другим светилом, то он будет светить по другому. 
> А может и не будет отсвечивать. Потому что есть такие звезды, которые не дают, а поглощают свет. 
> В относительности все относительно, все условно.
> Можно ли с помощью этих условностей объяснить то что не поддается сетям Сансары? Я например могу предположить, что есть скорости такие, при которых материальный мир не может улавливать и удерживать какие то мелкие частицы, которые буквально проходят сквозь все. Может быть такими и вышеперечисленными вами методами можно как то пояснить безусловность, не знаю


Вы можете предпологать что есть такие скорости, но вы их не можете наблюдать, как и ультрафиалет и инфракрасный свет недоступин в человеческом состоянии, Но доступно наше зрение, которое воспринимает солнечный свет, Поэтому пример именнно с этими параметрами, а не с другими. Нет смысла же приводить пример, который нет возможности понять. 
Какимим методами и словами безусловностъ не поясняй-пока вы не поняли ее прямо-все будет ошибкой.

----------

Шуньяананда (23.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Вы можете предпологать что есть такие скорости, но вы их не можете наблюдать, как и ультрафиалет и инфракрасный свет недоступин в человеческом состоянии, Но доступно наше зрение, которое воспринимает солнечный свет, Поэтому пример именнно с этими параметрами, а не с другими. Нет смысла же приводить пример, который нет возможности понять. 
> Какамим методами и словами безусловностъЬ не поясняй-тока вы не поняли ее прямо-все будет ошибкой.


То что человек не может воспринять органами чувств, могут сделать приборы, если мы что то не видим простым глазом, это не значит, что его нет. 
Каждый человек видит объекты по разному. Даже если посмотреть на объект сначала левым, потом правым, потом обеими глазами мы получим разные картинки. Они похожи, но неодинаковы. 
Все что мы видим в иллюзии нельзя назвать реальностью. То изображение которое мы получили и обработали в мозгу - это прошлое. За микросекунды произошли массовые изменения на микроуровнях. Это уже не то. 
Если посмотреть на звездное небо, то мы видим картины прошлых миров. Многих светил уже нет, но свет от них только достиг нашей планеты. Многие звезды уже появились, но мы их еще не видим. Их свет долетит до нас когда мы все уже умрем, тончее преобразимся

----------


## Галина_Сур

> То что человек не может воспринять органами чувств, могут сделать приборы, если мы что то не видим простым глазом, это не значит, что его нет. 
> Каждый человек видит объекты по разному. Даже если посмотреть на объект сначала левым, потом правым, потом обеими глазами мы получим разные картинки. Они похожи, но неодинаковы. 
> Все что мы видим в иллюзии нельзя назвать реальностью. То изображение которое мы получили и обработали в мозгу - это прошлое. За микросекунды произошли массовые изменения на микроуровнях. Это уже не то. 
> Если посмотреть на звездное небо, то мы видим картины прошлых миров. Многих светил уже нет, но свет от них только достиг нашей планеты. Многие звезды уже появились, но мы их еще не видим. Их свет долетит до нас когда мы все уже умрем, тончее преобразимся


Дело не в том, чтобы посмотреть куда-то, но в том, чтобы посмотреть на себя.

----------

Шуньяананда (23.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Дело не в том, чтобы посмотреть куда-то, но в том, чтобы посмотреть на себя.


Что вы имеете в виду под словом себя? Иллюзорного я можно представить как лукиовицу, состоящую из множества оболочек. Если взять древних египтян так они выделяли сах - физическое тело, ка - энергетическое тело, ба - астральная проекция, анкх - дух, а у жрецов еще было штук 5 классификаций дополнительных под общим названием эб - сознание, самосознание и еще что то там не помню - вспомнил: ум, разум, рассудок. Так какая из них есть Я? 
Привел эту трактовку, поскольку она хорошо описана в преданиях. Есть и другие. Но в этой очень хорошо видна сложность определения того, чем является человек

----------

Шуньяананда (23.04.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

[QUOTE=Альф;785875]


> Что вы имеете в виду под словом себя?


То и имею ввиду-то что вы в зеркале наблюдали-просто себя, свою руку, свое духание, свои ощющения, чувства, мысли.




> Иллюзорного я можно представить как лукиовицу, состоящую из множества оболочек.


Конечно, представить можно все что угодно. И с самого начала вам об этом тут пишут-о Я как о взаимозависимости. Но чтобы это заметить-нужно наблюдать за собой. Этот пример с хрусталем о том-что наблюдая за собой-можно увидеть как все происходит.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Что вы имеете в виду под словом себя? Иллюзорного я можно представить как лукиовицу, состоящую из множества оболочек. Если взять древних египтян так они выделяли сах - физическое тело, ка - энергетическое тело, ба - астральная проекция, анкх - дух, а у жрецов еще было штук 5 классификаций дополнительных под общим названием эб - сознание, самосознание и еще что то там не помню - вспомнил: ум, разум, рассудок. Так какая из них есть Я? 
> Привел эту трактовку, поскольку она хорошо описана в преданиях. Есть и другие. Но в этой очень хорошо видна сложность определения того, чем является человек


И вот ни что из  частей совокупности нельзя выделить отдельно \ обособить и сказать - вот это именно Я.
Нет и внутри них или снаружи  какогото обособленного безусловного Я - которое всем этим управляет. Нет и внутри них или снаружи  какогото обособленного безусловного Я - которое с этими совокупностями както связано.

Но нельзя сказать, что и нет никакого я.
Непрерывность потока совокупностей "ума и формы" и есть - я. С этим и для этого и надо работать, а не с чемто другим выдуманным и не для чегото другого выдуманного.

(п.с. Аналогия с луковицей, кмк., не очень удачна, ведь получается что каждая оболочка в каждый момент отдельна, а это опровергается даже чисто самым простым эмпирическим опытом.  Непрерывность пространства взаимосвязанных и взаимозависимых умственных и материальных совокупностей - намного ближе, и это именно поток, так как постоянно меняется, течёт, причём не абы как, а как и всё в соответствии причинноследственной зависимости.)

----------

Шуньяананда (23.04.2017)

----------


## Шуньяананда

> Что вы имеете в виду под словом себя? Иллюзорного я можно представить как лукиовицу, состоящую из множества оболочек. Если взять древних египтян так они выделяли сах - физическое тело, ка - энергетическое тело, ба - астральная проекция, анкх - дух, а у жрецов еще было штук 5 классификаций дополнительных под общим названием эб - сознание, самосознание и еще что то там не помню - вспомнил: ум, разум, рассудок. Так какая из них есть Я? 
> Привел эту трактовку, поскольку она хорошо описана в преданиях. Есть и другие. Но в этой очень хорошо видна сложность определения того, чем является человек


«Человек как целое является не суммой души и тела, психического и физиологического или их соединением, так сказать, психофизическим существом, а независимой своеобразной реальностью, которая имеет свою специфическую особенность и специфическую закономерность. И вот, когда действительность воздействует на субъект, он, будучи некоей целостностью, отвечает ей, как эта специфическая, эта своеобразная реальность, которая предшествует частному психическому и физическому и к ним не сводится»D.Uznadze

----------


## Альф

> И вот ни что из  частей совокупности нельзя выделить отдельно \ обособить и сказать - вот это именно Я.
> Нет и внутри них или снаружи  какогото обособленного безусловного Я - которое всем этим управляет. Нет и внутри них или снаружи  какогото обособленного безусловного Я - которое с этими совокупностями както связано.
> 
> Но нельзя сказать, что и нет никакого я.
> Непрерывность потока совокупностей "ума и формы" и есть - я. С этим и для этого и надо работать, а не с чемто другим выдуманным и не для чегото другого выдуманного.
> 
> (п.с. Аналогия с луковицей, кмк., не очень удачна, ведь получается что каждая оболочка в каждый момент отдельна, а это опровергается даже чисто самым простым эмпирическим опытом.  Непрерывность пространства взаимосвязанных и взаимозависимых умственных и материальных совокупностей - намного ближе, и это именно поток, так как постоянно меняется, течёт, причём не абы как, а как и всё в соответствии причинноследственной зависимости.)


Нет и внутри них или снаружи какогото обособленного безусловного Я - которое всем этим управляет. Нет и внутри них или снаружи какогото обособленного безусловного Я - которое с этими совокупностями както связано.

Но нельзя сказать, что и нет никакого я.
Непрерывность потока совокупностей "ума и формы" и есть - я. С этим и для этого и надо работать, а не с чемто другим выдуманным и не для чегото другого выдуманного.

Так в нашем понимании потому получается что нет и не-нет. Потому что если речь идет о безусловном, то понятие Я уже не корректно. Точно так же и о взаимосвязи, какая может быть связь с безусловностью, если оно ни за что не зацепляется. И тем не менее сказать что этой пустотности нет мы тоже не можем. Ее не существует для иллюзии, пребывающего в иллюзии и считающего эту относительную обусловленность единственной реальностью. 
Конечно, достичь этого безусловного напрямую, наверное, не получится. Потому что даже само слово достичь, попасть, войти, пребывать как бы не имеет смысла с тем что нигде, никак, но и где и как одновеременно. Получается вроде бы как такой парадокс, ловушка из которой нет выхода. 
Однако иллюзия имеет одно безусловно уникальное свойство. Она может представить себя как угодно. Если бы у нее был опыт и знания, то иллюзорное индивидуальное с легкостью преодолела барьер безусловности. Однако, поскольку, знания и опыт в этом получить не возможно, остается вариант этому иллюзоному представить себе, что его отношения с объектами, те цепи которые вы упоминали являются уже как бы безусловными. Это же можно себе представить. Тогда и взаимосвязи с объектами со временем станут как бы незацепляющими

----------

Шуньшунь (24.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> «Человек как целое является не суммой души и тела, психического и физиологического или их соединением, так сказать, психофизическим существом, а независимой своеобразной реальностью, которая имеет свою специфическую особенность и специфическую закономерность. И вот, когда действительность воздействует на субъект, он, будучи некоей целостностью, отвечает ей, как эта специфическая, эта своеобразная реальность, которая предшествует частному психическому и физическому и к ним не сводится»D.Uznadze


Ели говорить о независиой реальности человека, то сразу же всплывает Атман. Удел Атмана, что он может максимум постичь это бесконечность пространства, что и подтверждается текстами Упанишад. 
Человек одноверменно и зависим и независим. Потому что обитает в плену относительной обусловленности. Относительной свободы. Относительность в том, что выбор возможен только в пределах бесконечного числа иллюзорных психических состояний, отображенных схематически в дхьянах.
Однако уникальность человека в том, что он каким то образом все таки может постичь, если так можно выразиться, абсолютную свободу, безусловную реальность

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так в нашем понимании потому получается что нет и не-нет. Потому что если речь идет о безусловном, то понятие Я уже не корректно. Точно так же и о взаимосвязи, какая может быть связь с безусловностью, если оно ни за что не зацепляется. И тем не менее сказать что этой пустотности нет мы тоже не можем. Ее не существует для иллюзии, пребывающего в иллюзии и считающего эту относительную обусловленность единственной реальностью. 
> Конечно, достичь этого безусловного напрямую, наверное, не получится. Потому что даже само слово достичь, попасть, войти, пребывать как бы не имеет смысла с тем что нигде, никак, но и где и как одновеременно. Получается вроде бы как такой парадокс, ловушка из которой нет выхода. 
> Однако иллюзия имеет одно безусловно уникальное свойство. Она может представить себя как угодно. Если бы у нее был опыт и знания, то иллюзорное индивидуальное с легкостью преодолела барьер безусловности. Однако, поскольку, знания и опыт в этом получить не возможно, остается вариант этому иллюзоному представить себе, что его отношения с объектами, те цепи которые вы упоминали являются уже как бы безусловными. Это же можно себе представить. Тогда и взаимосвязи с объектами со временем станут как бы незацепляющими


Непрерывность именно этого имеющегося  потока совокупностей "ума и формы" и есть - я. Такое как оно есть. Другого нет )

Парадокса также - нет, так как нет чегото такого  бесусловного, вообще нигде и никак нет ) 
Пустота, она и есть - отсутствие.  Отсутствие - безусловного, такого что само по себе и в себе. Иллюзия не в том что есть, иллюзия в выдуманном безусловном. Когда чтото наделяется неприсущими ему качествами, то о нём и говорится что оно - пусто от этого.  

Есть обусловленные страдания от страдательного. Есть то что их обуславливает - омрачения (гнев\отвержение, алчность\пристрастие, тупость\безразличие и сумбурность мышления).
Есть нирвана, это слово индийское такое, по нашему будет - задувание, угасание, прекращение, пресечение. Есть верное\истинное пресечение - пресечение верных\истинных причин страданий - омрачений(клеш) таких как гнев\отвержение, алчность\пристрастие, тупость\безразличие и сумбурность мышления (по индийски клешанирвана).
Но нет какойто безусловной нирваны, такой чтоб самапосебе, какогото такого места абсолютного и бесусловного или какогото такого превращения себя в когото другого абсолютного и бесусловного. 
Нирвана также как и всё остальное - анатма )

----------


## Альф

> Непрерывность именно этого имеющегося  потока совокупностей "ума и формы" и есть - я. Такое как оно есть. Другого нет )
> 
> Парадокса также - нет, так как нет чегото такого  бесусловного, вообще нигде и никак нет ) 
> Пустота, она и есть - отсутствие.  Отсутствие - безусловного, такого что само по себе и в себе. Иллюзия не в том что есть, иллюзия в выдуманном безусловном. Когда чтото наделяется неприсущими ему качествами, то о нём и говорится что оно - пусто от этого.  
> 
> Есть обусловленные страдания от страдательного. Есть то что их обуславливает - омрачения (гнев\отвержение, алчность\пристрастие, тупость\безразличие и сумбурность мышления).
> Есть нирвана, это слово индийское такое, по нашему будет - задувание, угасание, прекращение, пресечение. Есть верное\истинное пресечение - пресечение верных\истинных причин страданий - омрачений(клеш) таких как гнев\отвержение, алчность\пристрастие, тупость\безразличие и сумбурность мышления (по индийски клешанирвана).
> Но нет какойто безусловной нирваны, такой чтоб самапосебе, какогото такого места абсолютного и бесусловного или какогото такого превращения себя в когото другого абсолютного и бесусловного. 
> Нирвана также как и всё остальное - анатма )


Так вы, уважаемый ВН, сами себе противоречите. Утверждая что "нет безусловного", вы вводите это понятие в бытность. И мы с вами сразу же перемещаемся в 7 дхьяну небытия, несуществования, ничто. Которая тоже суть иллюзия
Про безусловное нельзя сказать, что оно есть или его нет. Ибо это есть мышление в пределах иллюзии. Нас так и будет метать по ее стадиям. Из бесконечности простарнства, в неограниченность сознания, оттуда может в небытие, потом в абстракцию не-восприятия/еще не невосприятия потмо сбрасывать на нижние уровни и опять вверх/вниз. Если посмотреть в контексте миров по карте Сансары и упрорядочить в спиралевидный процесс то мы и получим фазы мироздания. А если спмотреть по психологическим этапам развития, то это урони дхьян. Человек как раз и уникален тем что может созрцанием и т.п. их достигать. Только минус в том, что его кидает с уровня на уровень либо он зависает где то в какой то из дхьян пока не достиг безусловного
Это хорошо что вы упомянули про пресечения. Я не знал про такой перевод. Сохраню себе. Так вот, если уж пресечения, то и угаснуть должны неправильные представления о быть/небыть
По сути, представить себе отношения с объектами как невовлеченные, бескачественные, не окрашенные - это же и есть пресечение

----------


## Альф

[QUOTE=Галина_Сур;785878]


> То и имею ввиду-то что вы в зеркале наблюдали-просто себя, свою руку, свое духание, свои ощющения, чувства, мысли.
> 
> 
> 
> Конечно, представить можно все что угодно. И с самого начала вам об этом тут пишут-о Я как о взаимозависимости. Но чтобы это заметить-нужно наблюдать за собой. Этот пример с хрусталем о том-что наблюдая за собой-можно увидеть как все происходит.


"Конечно, представить можно все что угодно" вот и я о том. Потому и говорю, можно представить, что наши отношения к объектам иллюзии стали безусловными, а если абстарагироваться по максимуму, то ко всей иллюзии в целом. По идее это и запустит процесс растождествления с

----------


## Йен

> Однако иллюзия имеет одно безусловно уникальное свойство. Она может представить себя как угодно. Если бы у нее был опыт и знания, то иллюзорное индивидуальное с легкостью преодолела барьер безусловности. Однако, поскольку, знания и опыт в этом получить не возможно, остается вариант этому иллюзоному представить себе, что его отношения с объектами, те цепи которые вы упоминали являются уже как бы безусловными. Это же можно себе представить. Тогда и взаимосвязи с объектами со временем станут как бы незацепляющими


То есть вместо того, чтобы попробовать экзотический фрукт и узнать его вкус, вы все-таки предпочитаете его себе представить? 
Так и необусловленное в конечном счете вы получите - как бы необусловленное )
Буддизм предлагает Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, который был открыт Буддой и по которому прошли его последователи, вы же пытаетесь что-то новое изобрести, используя дискурсивное мышление, тогда как ум с мудростью познает абсолютную реальность прямым знанием.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так вы, уважаемый ВН, сами себе противоречите. Утверждая что "нет безусловного", вы вводите это понятие в бытность. И мы с вами сразу же перемещаемся в 7 дхьяну небытия, несуществования, ничто. Которая тоже суть иллюзия
> Про безусловное нельзя сказать, что оно есть или его нет. Ибо это есть мышление в пределах иллюзии. Нас так и будет метать по ее стадиям. Из бесконечности простарнства, в неограниченность сознания, оттуда может в небытие, потом в абстракцию не-восприятия/еще не невосприятия потмо сбрасывать на нижние уровни и опять вверх/вниз. Если посмотреть в контексте миров по карте Сансары и упрорядочить в спиралевидный процесс то мы и получим фазы мироздания. А если спмотреть по психологическим этапам развития, то это урони дхьян. Человек как раз и уникален тем что может созрцанием и т.п. их достигать. Только минус в том, что его кидает с уровня на уровень либо он зависает где то в какой то из дхьян пока не достиг безусловного
> Это хорошо что вы упомянули про пресечения. Я не знал про такой перевод. Сохраню себе. Так вот, если уж пресечения, то и угаснуть должны неправильные представления о быть/небыть


Истинная причина страдания - клеши или по другому ещё зовётся: тришна )
Это пресекается, а не бытиё или небытиё.

Не утверждаю безусловного отрицанием этого, а наоборот - всё пусто от бесусловного, тобишь лишено независимого существания, лишено такого что само по себе и в самом себе. 
А так то безусловное это всего лишь выдумка, фантазия, нереальное и несуществующее в действительности. И даже, как выдумка, она пуста от независимого существования и существует лишь как фантазия заблуждающегося ума, не соответсвующая действительному, авидья )

(п.с. индийские слова такие как самсара, дхьяна ( и все другие) тож переводы имеют, и вполне нормальный житейский смысл пока не превращаются в иноязычных культурах в некие пиитетные фетиши : СамсаАара, ДхйаАана, ... . Огоо, так что аж прям святостью и трепетом прошибает)))

----------


## Альф

> То есть вместо того, чтобы попробовать экзотический фрукт и узнать его вкус, вы все-таки предпочитаете его себе представить? 
> Так и необусловленное в конечном счете вы получите - как бы необусловленное )
> Буддизм предлагает Благородный Восьмеричный Путь, который был открыт Буддой и по которому прошли его последователи, вы же пытаетесь что-то новое изобрести, используя дискурсивное мышление, тогда как ум с мудростью познает абсолютную реальность прямым знанием.


Если идет речь о фрукте, который нам представляется как иллюзия, то какая мне разница, каким образом я узнаю его вкус.
Вот я вам приведу пример из жизни, реальный. Значится один очень хороший повар, по моему японец, может кореец, ну кто то такой. Вот он работал в ресторане где готовили тунца. Тунец очень дорогой там был, его везти и вообще. Люди редко его заказывали. Тогда он решил взять дргую рыбу и сделать ее по вкусу максимально похожей на того тунца. Выбрал самое дешевое. Карпа. Долго над ним мудрствовал и в конце научился его так готовить со всякими подливками, доливками, специями, что то там тушил, коптил, что у него вышло почти тунец. Даже специалисты не могли по вкусу определить. Но блюдо то стало в 10 раз дешевле. Его стали часто заказывать. Даже бедные люди смогли его попробовать. 
Лично я просто ищу путь постижения. Вот и все. Что ж в этом плохого? И я не пойму, в чем тут противность буддизму или чему бы то ни было еще. 
У Готамы были разные ученики. Шарипутра мудростью постигал, но другие так не могли. Однако Татхагата к каждому находил подход. Он же прямо сказал - все через себя пропускать. Вот я и пытаюсь так делать

----------


## Альф

> Истинная причина страдания - клеши или по другому ещё зовётся: тришна )
> Это пресекается, а не бытиё или небытиё.
> 
> Не утверждаю безусловного отрицанием этого, а наоборот - всё пусто от бесусловного, тобишь лишено независимого существания, лишено такого что само по себе и в самом себе. 
> А так то безусловное это всего лишь выдумка, фантазия, нереальное и несуществующее. И даже, как выдумка, она пуста от независимого существования и существует лишь как фантазия заблуждающегося ума, не соответсвующая действительному, авидья )
> 
> (п.с. индийские слова такие как самсара, дхьяна ( и все другие) тож переводы имеют, и вполне нормальный житейский смысл пока не превращаются в иноязычных культурах в некие пиитетные фетиши : СамсаАара, ДхйаАана, ... . Огоо, так что аж прям святостью и трепетом прошибает)))


Не, не страдаю я от сакрального отношения к иллюзии, за что и был "бит" неоднократно поборниками разного)
Разве вы не понимаете, еще раз направляю лучи вашего внимания, смотрите, чем упорнее вы утверждаете о выдуманности безусловного, тем больший вес придаете этому. И получается ваше "не существование безусловного" становится крепче чем все мои фантазии вместе взятые. Ибо вы эту иллюзию заряжаете своей эергетикой. Которая как бы пуста сама по себе, но в иллюзии то она еще как заряжена

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.04.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

[QUOTE=Альф;785905]


> "Конечно, представить можно все что угодно" вот и я о том. Потому и говорю, можно представить, что наши отношения к объектам иллюзии стали безусловными, а если абстарагироваться по максимуму, то ко всей иллюзии в целом. По идее это и запустит процесс растождествления с


По вашей может запустит, по идее Будды-нет.

----------


## Альбина

Тут вот много писалось про полет, беспрерывность, свободное состояние ума,  Вот , я прям в теме нашла пример очень яркий.)
 Полет мысли, называется.)




> так вот-  (и понеслось..))
>  1.
> 2. Далее.........
> а) Что вы точно умрёте (не давая себе шансов и вариантов- пока не станет тошно от будущего"обрубка"- затем снова переутомление и "тошно" исчезнет.
> б) Что Смерть равно придёт в "следующую секунду" или "чуть позже" (именно "равно"- без больших надежд на "позже")- пока снова тошно- переутомление- покой..
> в)переживание честное факта- полученного от первых двух медитаций "на смерть"- что вас спас только "покой"- а мучила жажда жить- выкрутиться и пр..
> 
> Далее смотрите уже без интереса и надежды на будущее (с умершей душой от предыдущего)- как кончается ваше любое переживание, и если вновь не вспыхнет жажда что-то достичь- понимать и пр.. то по окончании любого переживания и будет вами искомое..(вы "не получите ничего"- чувство будет как "обокрали")


Какая скорость ума...) а какая свобода, ни одного сучка по дороге, нигде ничего не застряло, все прошло прям ....свободненько..вот он и полет,и всяко разно. (но это только реализованные поймут, безкостные)
Так же и у художников, между прочим, вдаваться просто не хочу.Очень высокая скорость и много свободного пространства, для того, чтобы поднять большой, весомый пласт, своего,а не чужого опыта.

Это мой порыв полет мысли показать, а то говорильни много, а никакой наглядности. Я просто полеты коллекционирую и они сразу в глаза бросаются..))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не, не страдаю я от сакрального отношения к иллюзии, за что и был "бит" неоднократно поборниками разного)
> Разве вы не понимаете, еще раз направляю лучи вашего внимания, смотрите, чем упорнее вы утверждаете о выдуманности безусловного, тем больший вес придаете этому. И получается ваше "не существование безусловного" становится крепче чем все мои фантазии вместе взятые. Ибо вы эту иллюзию заряжаете своей эергетикой. Которая как бы пуста сама по себе, но в иллюзии то она еще как заряжена


Нет, же.
Ведь например сколько бы не утверждал, что планета земля не-плоская, плоской она от этого не станет. Ни в реальности, ни в понимании  ) 

Так если, чтото пусто от не присущему ему качества, то оно пусто и от возможности появления этого качества.

----------

Шуньяананда (23.04.2017)

----------


## Йен

> Лично я просто ищу путь постижения. Вот и все. Что ж в этом плохого? И я не пойму, в чем тут противность буддизму или чему бы то ни было еще. 
> У Готамы были разные ученики. Шарипутра мудростью постигал, но другие так не могли. Однако Татхагата к каждому находил подход. Он же прямо сказал - все через себя пропускать. Вот я и пытаюсь так делать


Путь постижения давным-давно открыт Буддой, все его ученики шли этим путем. Дост. Сарипутта мог входить во все уровни джхан без цепляния к этим состояниям и мудрость у него была так же развита.
Что вы изобретаете, вместо того, чтобы по уже открытому пути идти,  я не знаю )

----------

Шуньяананда (23.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Тут вот много писалось про полет, беспрерывность, свободное состояние ума,  Вот , я прям в теме нашла пример очень яркий.)
>  Полет мысли, называется.)
> 
> 
> 
> Какая скорость ума...) а какая свобода, ни одного сучка по дороге, нигде ничего не застряло, все прошло прям ....свободненько..вот он и полет,и всяко разно. (но это только реализованные поймут, безкостные)
> Так же и у художников, между прочим, вдаваться просто не хочу.Очень высокая скорость и много свободного пространства, для того, чтобы поднять большой, весомый пласт, своего,а не чужого опыта.
> 
> Это мой порыв полет мысли показать, а то говорильни много, а никакой наглядности. Я просто полеты коллекционирую и они сразу в глаза бросаются..))


Очень интересная мысль. Кстати, мне до сих пор снится иногда, что я летаю. Приятное такое чувство
Вот вспомнил песню, может знаете 


Чувство полета, чувство полета, в детстве оно приходило ко мне
Что то томило, тревожило что то и холодком отдавалось в спине"

----------


## Альбина

> Очень интересная мысль. Кстати, мне до сих пор снится иногда, что я летаю. Приятное такое чувство
> Вот вспомнил песню, может знаетеко мне
> Что то томило, тревожило что то и холодком отдавалось в спине"


песню- нет, но я вспомнила, что вы -скользкий.. и легко втираетесь

----------


## Альф

> Путь постижения давным-давно открыт Буддой, все его ученики шли этим путем. Дост. Сарипутта мог входить во все уровни джхан без цепляния к этим состояниям и мудрость у него была так же развита.
> Что вы изобретаете, вместо того, чтобы по уже открытому пути идти,  я не знаю )


Так Готама же своим ученика сказал никому не верить и всеп проверять, вот: «Не верьте никому на слово, даже Будде. Проверяйте все учения на опыте. Будьте сами себе путеводным светом».
Я вам еще пример приведу. Когда я был маленьким ездил к бабушке. Там был одноэтажный дом. Нужно было идти в обход, через калитку. А я лазил в окно, ибо так короче. Конечно, меня ругали, но ведь я все равно попадал в дом. Так было быстрей и проще для пацана

----------


## Альф

> песню- нет, но я вспомнила, что вы -скользкий.. и легко втираетесь


Видите, вы меня запомнили. Пусть и не с хорошей стороны, но все равно. Лучше уж так, чем никак.
Значит я, можно сказать, своего добился. Правда не очень удачно
Зато остался в ваших мыслях, воспоминаниях. Спасибо и на этом

----------


## Галина_Сур

[QUOTE=Альф;785905]


> "Конечно, представить можно все что угодно" вот и я о том. Потому и говорю, можно представить, что наши отношения к объектам иллюзии стали безусловными, а если абстарагироваться по максимуму, то ко всей иллюзии в целом. По идее это и запустит процесс растождествления с


Выше я ответила"По вашей может запустит, по идее Будды-нет."
нО Я Еще раз подумала и решила-что Будда бы с вами согласился. А знаете-почему нет, попробуйте-а получится-так мы будем знать-что метода рабочая.

----------


## Йен

> Так Готама же своим ученика сказал никому не верить и всеп проверять, вот: «Не верьте никому на слово, даже Будде. Проверяйте все учения на опыте. Будьте сами себе путеводным светом».
> Я вам еще пример приведу. Когда я был маленьким ездил к бабушке. Там был одноэтажный дом. Нужно было идти в обход, через калитку. А я лазил в окно, ибо так короче. Конечно, меня ругали, но ведь я все равно попадал в дом. Так было быстрей и проще для пацана


Ну так проверяйте путь, который Будда открыл, выбирайте традицию, что больше понравится, изучайте и практикуйте, вы же что-то свое изобрести пытаетесь.

----------

Шуньяананда (23.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Ну так проверяйте путь, который Будда открыл, выбирайте традицию, что больше понравится, изучайте и практикуйте, вы же что-то свое изобрести пытаетесь.


Почему вы думаете, что это что то мое? Может его уже кто то заюзал. Может это просто очередное переоткрытие или заблуждение. Для меня не существует чужих знаний. Все как бы в общем доступе.
Вот смотрите, когда то в Лхасе бережно хранили древние письмена, не давали их читать даже непросвещенным. Теперь это все или почти все есть в свободном доступе в интернете. И что изменилось, кто их читает, эти сокровища? Единицы.
Даже если мы с вами пойдем по улицам городов и будем уговаривать - люди берите бесплатно, читайте просвещайтесь, найдется очень мало охотников. Нас будут гнать ото всюду, проклинать а может и бить

----------


## Альф

[QUOTE=Галина_Сур;785919]


> Выше я ответила"По вашей может запустит, по идее Будды-нет."
> нО Я Еще раз подумала и решила-что Будда бы с вами согласился. А знаете-почему нет, попробуйте-а получится-так мы будем знать-что метода рабочая.


Галина, небо услышало мои молитвы! Вы впервые допустили возможность моей правоты
В принципе я не против эмансипации. Но, чтобы как сказать все время уступать инициативу женскому полу тоже не очень. Ибо сочтут подкаблучником. да и самой даме все время руководить тоже не то. Вы же сами говорили о мягкости

----------


## Галина_Сур

[QUOTE=Альф;785923]


> Галина, небо услышало мои молитвы! Вы впервые допустили возможность моей правоты
> В принципе я не против эмансипации. Но, чтобы как сказать все время уступать инициативу женскому полу тоже не очень. Ибо сочтут подкаблучником. да и самой даме все время руководить тоже не то. Вы же сами говорили о мягкости


Конечно, я вспомнила о платке с узлами, подумала о Будде более внимательно. Сама  себе задала вопрос-"какое у меня препядствие?" и снова написала вам. 

Это не о мягкости было, а о жесткости. Вот видете, я и сама попалась в ловушку.

----------


## Альф

> Так. Я щас вам останусь в мыслях.)) ВЫ вообще не в моих мыслях застряли, а в одной непонятке.)) и хвостом пошли..)) 
> А вообще конечно - прошу прощение за ретрансляцию вашего автопортрета.  Неудачно как-то вышло.))(из села "большое дышло"))
> Хотя, вот если честно, чувство, что вы -прилипала- почему-то есть.


100% Вот смотрите "Он и она" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8MenilokpY

----------


## Альф

[QUOTE=Галина_Сур;785924]


> Конечно, я вспомнила о платке с узлами, подумала о Будде более внимательно. Сама  себе задала вопрос-"какое у меня препядствие?" и снова написала вам. 
> 
> Это не о мягкости было, а о жесткости. Вот видете, я и сама попалась в ловушку.


Плести ловушки моя специализация) Я шучу, конечно
Но поймать в сети ведь это еще не все. Возникает вопрос что потом с этим всем делать?
Кто жертва, кто добыча не поймешь

----------


## Галина_Сур

[QUOTE=Альф;785926]


> Плести ловушки моя специализация) Я шучу, конечно
> Но поймать в сети ведь это еще не все. Возникает вопрос что потом с этим всем делать?
> Кто жертва, кто добыча не поймешь


Ну, благодаря тому, что я следую учению Победоносного-я знаю, что с этим делать.

----------


## Альф

[QUOTE=Галина_Сур;785927]


> Ну, благодаря тому, что я следую учению Победоносного-я знаю, что с этим делать.


Хорошо вам, что вы все знаете. Знания развеивают неведения, которые причина страдания. 
Я вот, как говорил Сократ, знаю что ничего не знаю. В бесконечностях абстракций иллюзии, чем шире диапазон познания тем больше ощущения неопределенности из за открываемой перспективы. Там она просто становится безграничной и даже однородностью ее не вытравить

----------


## Альф

> Нет, же.
> Ведь например сколько бы не утверждал, что планета земля не-плоская, плоской она от этого не станет. Ни в реальности, ни в понимании  ) 
> 
> Так если, чтото пусто от не присущему ему качества, то оно пусто и от возможности появления этого качества.


Отчего же. Это смотря под каким углом посмотреть, в какой системе измерения. В двумерности, на бумаге мы видим не шар, а плоское изображение иллюзорной планеты. 
Точно так же и для сверхвысоких скоростей. С точки зрения частицы летящей очень очень быстро Земля это что то типа немного выпуклого блина. Ее, так бы сказать ширина по оси движения скрадывается даже в трехмерности из за сумасшедшего ритма. 
Можно гипотетически предположить, что если еще быстрее разогнать, то и не заметишь эту Землю. Точно так же можно и мысли ускорить

----------


## Альбина

> 100% Вот смотрите "Он и она" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8MenilokpY


вы  меня извините пож. я не буду ничего смотреть. я собственно здесь про полет мысли сейчас.. другое -не интересно

----------


## Альф

> вы  меня извините пож. я не буду ничего смотреть. я собственно здесь про полет мысли сейчас.. другое -не интересно


Так там как раз и есть про полет мысли
Вот расскажите, о чем вам обычно думается? Как вы себе ощущаете свободу?

----------


## Альф

:Smilie:

----------


## Альбина

> Так там как раз и есть про полет мысли
> Вот расскажите, о чем вам обычно думается? Как вы себе ощущаете свободу?


все что я хотела сказать -  сказала.  вот в том посту - показала, что хотела. (просто очень хотелось показать, бывает у меня такое - называется - открытие века).). НА ЭТОМ ВСЕ, А СВОБОДУ Я НОРМАЛЬНО ОЩУЩАЮ.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Отчего же. Это смотря под каким углом посмотреть, в какой системе измерения. В двумерности, на бумаге мы видим не шар, а плоское изображение иллюзорной планеты. 
> Точно так же и для сверхвысоких скоростей. С точки зрения частицы летящей очень очень быстро Земля это что то типа немного выпуклого блина. Ее, так бы сказать ширина по оси движения скрадывается даже в трехмерности из за сумасшедшего ритма. 
> Можно гипотетически предположить, что если еще быстрее разогнать, то и не заметишь эту Землю. Точно так же можно и мысли ускорить


Эх, снова кудато не в ту сторону заплели )
Ведь говорю не о рисунке-планеты-земля или о её двумерной проекции, естественно это будет плоским.
И не о точке зрения частицы, у которой и нет точки зрения. И не сверхвысоких скоростях на которых определённая организация материи уже и существовать не может.
Написал конкретно о форме-планеты-земля )

Насчёт ускорение мысли - незнаю. Определённые навыки мышления можно развить, причём именно то что есть, если конечно не забить на имеющиеся навыки и не начать искать какието фантасмогорические мышления вне имеющегося.

Но вернёмся к поискам  наших безусловных баранов, так сказать неизвестных иксов которых за условием задачи поиска наделили свойством\качеством безусловного. Так вот сколько не наделяй какимто качеством, то что пусто от этого качества, оно у него не возникнет (путём утверждения наделяй или отрицания, не важно так как оно пусто от этого качества). 
И вот если искать неизвестное по не присущим ему качествам, можно долго искать, ооочень долго искать .... и ничего не найти.

Вы вот причти любите, есть очень хорошая индийская буддийская притча, о бедном рудокопе живущем на золотой жиле, но ходящем искать золото далеко в горах где того нет.
Бедном, голодном, оборванном, нищем рудокопе и его такойже семье, живущих в столь ужасном состоянии на золоте но ищущем его гдето далеко в горах.

Так и в буддизме,  говорится  о иллюзии, но именно для того чтобы повернуться лицом к реальности какой она есть, к себе такому как есть, к ситуации такой что есть, к другим. Говорится именно для того чтоб перестать витать в иллюзиях, фантазиях, абстракциях ... .
И не просто повернуться к себе-такому-как-есть, а принять себя такого со всеми достоинствами и недостатками, отнестись к себе с доброжелательностью и сочувствием. Ну и посорадываться себе, что смог это сделать: равно принять себя-такого-как-есть и отнестись к себе с доброжелательностью и сочувствием. 
И даже возможно для когото выросшего в западной культуре, это вообще будет первый сознательный акт сорадования во взрослой жизни, как и проявление доброжелательности и сочувствия к себе-такому-как-есть реальному.

(п.с.  А без этого шага, можно сколько угодно перелопачивать горы литературы и методик, ища чегото такого чего нет или искать там где этого нет. Но как говорится: книга ставится на полку, чел встаёт с подушки для медитаций, а воз и ныне там. Как в той притче о бедняке живущем на золотой жиле и всю жизнь перемалующим шлак в далеко в горах ... )

----------

Альбина (23.04.2017), Шуньяананда (23.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Эх, снова кудато не в ту сторону заплели )
> Ведь говорю не о рисунке-планеты-земля или о её двумерной проекции, естественно это будет плоским.
> И не о точке зрения частицы, у которой и нет точки зрения. И не сверхвысоких скоростях на которых определённая организация материи уже и существовать не может.
> Написал конкретно о форме-планеты-земля )
> 
> Насчёт ускорение мысли - незнаю. Определённые навыки мышления можно развить, причём именно то что есть, если конечно не забить на имеющиеся навыки и не начать искать какието фантасмогорические мышления вне имеющегося.
> 
> Но вернёмся к поискам  наших безусловных баранов, так сказать неизвестных иксов которых за условием задачи поиска наделили свойством\качеством безусловного. Так вот сколько не наделяй какимто качеством, то что пусто от этого качества, оно у него не возникнет (путём утверждения наделяй или отрицания, не важно так как оно пусто от этого качества). 
> И вот если искать неизвестное по не присущим ему качествам, можно долго искать, ооочень долго искать .... и ничего не найти.
> ...


Вы ВН, духовный садист, извените. Я вам и так и эдак про альтернативы, но где там..
Вот закрываю глаза и стоите вы надо мной с молотом и огромными гвоздями пригвождаете все время в землю, да приговаривате "Неча тебе еретику по абстракциях летать. Акстись окаянный. Вземлись отступник"
Ну а как же инициатива, а как же свобода творчества?
Неужели вы никогда не задавали себе вопроса, что и вы можете быть в плену своих предубеждений? Что же вы такой твердоголовый то?
Кстати о предубеждениях, пользуясь случаем хотел бы услышать вашу рецензию на один древний научно-популярный фильмец. Чистая наука, эксперементальная психология. Он небольшой, вот посмотрите "Я и другие" Ф. Соболев 1971 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoeQ3I7BRpY
Кстати есть более поздняя версия, уже в наше время проводили то же, может 5, может 10 лет назад
Там выявили еще один деструктивный тип личности - бунтарей, которые идут против толпы не ради истины, а из чувства противоречия и непокорности. Можете и его глянуть, вот нашел https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhgmMaFSPsc

----------

Владимир Николаевич (23.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> все что я хотела сказать -  сказала.  вот в том посту - показала, что хотела. (просто очень хотелось показать, бывает у меня такое - называется - открытие века).). НА ЭТОМ ВСЕ, А СВОБОДУ Я НОРМАЛЬНО ОЩУЩАЮ.


Мне кажется что вы отходчивая. Это очень хорошее качество в людях. Вот я иногда могу здорово вскипеть, каюсь, грешен. Но обычно и быстро отпускает, не могу долго злиться. 
У меня вообще быстро внимание переключатся. Я когда то баловался техниками по управлению вниманием по методе древних тольтеков, в изложении Кастанеды. Так вот, побочным эффектом от этого было непроизвольное переключение внимания. Зато удалось открепиться от многих зависимостей

----------


## Альбина

> Мне кажется что вы отходчивая. Это очень хорошее качество в людях. Вот я иногда могу здорово вскипеть, каюсь, грешен. Но обычно и быстро отпускает, не могу долго злиться. 
> У меня вообще быстро внимание переключатся. Я когда то баловался техниками по управлению вниманием по методе древних тольтеков, в изложении Кастанеды. Так вот, побочным эффектом от этого было непроизвольное переключение внимания. Зато удалось открепиться от многих зависимостей


( поболтайте с кем-нибудь другим, пожалуйста, ну не досуг , будьте человеком).

----------

Шуньяананда (23.04.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы ВН, духовный садист, извените. Я вам и так и эдак про альтернативы, но где там..
> Вот закрываю глаза и стоите вы надо мной с молотом и огромными гвоздями пригвождаете все время в землю, да приговаривате "Неча тебе еретику по абстракциях летать. Акстись окаянный. Вземлись отступник"
> Ну а как же инициатива, а как же свобода творчества?
> Неужели вы никогда не задавали себе вопроса, что и вы можете быть в плену своих предубеждений? Что же вы такой твердоголовый то?
> Кстати о предубеждениях, пользуясь случаем хотел бы услышать вашу рецензию на один древний научно-популярный фильмец. Чистая наука, эксперементальная психология. Он небольшой, вот посмотрите "Я и другие" Ф. Соболев 1971 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MoeQ3I7BRpY
> Кстати есть более поздняя версия, уже в наше время проводили то же, может 5, может 10 лет назад
> Там выявили еще один деструктивный тип личности - бунтарей, которые идут против толпы не ради истины, а из чувства противоречия и непокорности. Можете и его глянуть, вот нашел https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhgmMaFSPsc


_Духовный садист_(с)  :Kiss: 

Творчество это когда - прекрасно. Так и Дхарма это творчество, так как  прекрасна вначале, прекрасна в середине, прекрасна по завершению. Основное значение перевод, слова дхарма - _удерживающее\держащее_, то что удерживает от безобразного, вредного , ... , от того что страдание и то что удерживает в прекрасном, полезном, ... , в счастье.
Есть в слове Дхарма и другое значение - то что есть, реальность. (так как держит свойства, характеристики, качества - того что есть, реального)
Реальность - прекрасна )

На соответствие своего понимания реальности и действительности - проверяю его всегда. 
Обычный житейский эмпирический опыт есть козырная карта проверки любого понимания, так именно этим проверяется есть ли понимание в том что получено путём анализа и умозаключений или в том  что получено из авторитетного источника информации.
Это окончательная, завершённая прамана. 
Чего и Вам желаю - проверять это всё, в жизни проверять, житейско и жизненно. 

(п.с. за ссылки на фильмы - отдельное спасибо, возможно посмотрю, если будет время. Хотя с утверждением:_ Даже в самом раннем возрасте можно понять сущность человека, которая, скорее всего не изменится.(с)_ категорически не согласен, так как это противоречит как учёным (буддийским - всё составное изменчиво, современным - нейронные связи изменяются. ), так и жизненному опыту, да и здравому смыслу. 
Ну а чтоб другие не манипулировали сознанием (так понимаю об этом фильмы), на то и есть вот та завершённая окончательная прамана. 
Проверка на полезность в жизни, как говорится в буддизме, высшая истина есть - парамартхасатья (истина высшего смысла пользы и блага  ))

----------


## Альф

> _Духовный садист_(с) 
> 
> Творчество это когда - прекрасно. Так и Дхарма это творчество, так как  прекрасна вначале, прекрасна в середине, прекрасна по завершению. Основное значение перевод, слова дхарма - _удерживающее\держащее_, то что удерживает от безобразного, вредного , ... , от того что страдание и то что удерживает в прекрасном, полезном, ... , в счастье.
> Есть в слове Дхарма и другое значение - то что есть, реальность. (так как держит свойства, характеристики, качества - того что есть, реального)
> Реальность - прекрасна )
> 
> На соответствие своего понимания реальности и действительности - проверяю его всегда. 
> Обычный житейский эмпирический опыт есть козырная карта проверки любого понимания, так именно этим проверяется есть ли понимание в том что получено путём анализа и умозаключений или в том  что получено из авторитетного источника информации.
> Это окончательная, завершённая прамана. 
> ...


У вас на все готов ответ. Образно я себе так это представляю. Огромный склад. Там выложено множество правильных ответов. Вот вы туда заходите, с разнорядкой, внимательно изучатете, потом ставите штемпель с порядковым номером, сличаете с штабелями и вытягиваете этот ответ.
Ну а вам хоть похулиганить там, никогда не приходило в голову? Взять и изменить немного течение потока. Не вспять, не на оборот, а так чуть, для приятности
Насчет детей вижу просто что они часто бывают простодушны. Я тоже не очень верю в ранние просветления. Но ведь бывают же исключения из правила. Вероятность исключать нельзя. Вот Лао Цзи почему то называли старым ребенком. Может он в юности проявлял зачатки мудрости в связи с благой кармой в прошлой жизни, кто знает?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> У вас на все готов ответ. Образно я себе так это представляю. Огромный склад. Там выложено множество правильных ответов. Вот вы туда заходите, с разнорядкой, внимательно изучатете, потом ставите штемпель с порядковым номером, сличаете с штабелями и вытягиваете этот ответ.
> Ну а вам хоть похулиганить там, никогда не приходило в голову? Взять и изменить немного течение потока. Не вспять, не на оборот, а так чуть, для приятности
> Насчет детей вижу просто что они часто бывают простодушны. Я тоже не очень верю в ранние просветления. Но ведь бывают же исключения из правила. Вероятность исключать нельзя. Вот Лао Цзи почему то называли старым ребенком. Может он в юности проявлял зачатки мудрости в связи с благой кармой в прошлой жизни, кто знает?


Складской файл с именем Лао Цзи, выдаёт мне совершенно обратную информацию: сей почтенный старец и в старости оставался юным.  Годами стар, телом юн, а умом озорной ребёнок - оттого прозван так )

Кстати, кмк., понимание буддизма намного лучше даётся именно в юном возрасте.  Да это и немудренно, так как буддизм зародился на заре цивилизации, мы все тогда были молоды, практически детьми. Тогда даже все те слова и диалоги, которые мы сейчас постаревшие, читаем в древних по возрасту но юных по содержанию текстах, придавая им оттенки нашей старческой сухости, скучности, налёта святости и заумности - звучали со здоровой юной и свежей простотой, с тончайшими и глубочайшими оттенками юмора, иронии и часто с задором )
Тоже касается и текстов последующих наставников, многие из которых составлены не только в юных и свежих ещё не заражённых скукой и пуританством античных Индиях,  но и составлены реально детьми, юношами и даже девушками по возрасту )

А такто Вы просто составили образ меня, не хулиганящего, не перенаправляющего потоки, скучного чела. 
Очень хороший кстати пример как  работает авидья - невИдение того что есть в реальности, приписывание чемуто несуществующих свойств, качеств, характеристик или гипертрофирование части из существующих.

(п.с. И вот насчёт доброжелательности, сочувствия, сорадования, равностности, к другим и особенно к себе-такому-как-есть-в-данный-момент это не совсем не знакомо современному западному, это все уже имели - в детстве. 
Есть ещё касательно дхьяны интересная история, шрамана Гаутама перед тем как сесть под дерево Постижения, не обратился к тем состояниям прострации и безсознанки арупа которым обучали его два продвинутых наставника, а обратился к опыту детства к ясной и глубокой внимательности рупа.  И используя всю силу однонаправленного ума(шаматха), путём глубочайшего анализа(випашьяна) достиг понимания и постижения (бодхи), стал буддой(Постигшим) )

----------

Алик (25.04.2017), Шуньшунь (24.04.2017), Шуньяананда (24.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Складской файл с именем Лао Цзи, выдаёт мне совершенно обратную информацию: сей почтенный старец и в старости оставался юным.  Годами стар, телом юн, а умом озорной ребёнок - оттого прозван так )
> 
> Кстати, кмк., понимание буддизма намного лучше даётся именно в юном возрасте.  Да это и немудренно, так как буддизм зародился на заре цивилизации, мы все тогда были молоды, практически детьми. Тогда даже все те слова и диалоги, которые мы сейчас постаревшие, читаем в древних по возрасту но юных по содержанию текстах, придавая им оттенки нашей старческой сухости, скучности, налёта святости и заумности - звучали со здоровой юной и свежей простотой, с тончайшими и глубочайшими оттенками юмора, иронии и часто с задором )
> Тоже касается и текстов последующих наставников, многие из которых составлены не только в юных и свежих ещё не заражённых скукой и пуританством античных Индиях,  но и составлены реально детьми, юношами и даже девушками по возрасту )
> 
> А такто Вы просто составили образ меня, не хулиганящего, не перенаправляющего потоки, скучного чела. 
> Очень хороший кстати пример как  работает авидья - невИдение того что есть в реальности, приписывание чемуто несуществующих свойств, качеств, характеристик или гипертрофирование части из существующих.
> 
> (п.с. И вот насчёт доброжелательности, сочувствия, сорадования, равностности, к другим и особенно к себе-такому-как-есть-в-данный-момент это не совсем не знакомо современному западному, это все уже имели - в детстве. 
> Есть ещё касательно дхьяны интересная история, шрамана Гаутама перед тем как сесть под дерево Постижения, не обратился к тем состояниям прострации и безсознанки арупа которым обучали его два продвинутых наставника, а обратился к опыту детства к ясной и глубокой внимательности рупа.  И используя всю силу однонаправленного ума(шаматха), путём глубочайшего анализа(випашьяна) достиг понимания и постижения (бодхи), стал буддой(Постигшим) )


Другими словами вы утверждаете, что знаете каким образом можно достичь того чего и Готама (не буду вдаваться в терминологию, чтобы не вызвыать излишней полемики). Причем все это выглядит у вас достаточно просто в смысле пути. Тогда я вам задам прямой вопрос, а вы достигли того же что и он? Ведь судя по базе, знаниям, опыту, традиции, всего этого у вас должно быть предостаточно, ну и уж тем более вы уже и не желторотый юноша

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Другими словами вы утверждаете, что знаете каким образом можно достичь того чего и Готама (не буду вдаваться в терминологию, чтобы не вызвыать излишней полемики). Причем все это выглядит у вас достаточно просто в смысле пути. Тогда я вам задам прямой вопрос, а вы достигли того же что и он? Ведь судя по базе, знаниям, опыту, традиции, всего этого у вас должно быть предостаточно, ну и уж тем более вы уже и не желторотый юноша


Дорогой Альф, если он скажет Да?

----------

Альф (25.04.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Другими словами вы утверждаете, что знаете каким образом можно достичь того чего и Готама (не буду вдаваться в терминологию, чтобы не вызвыать излишней полемики). Причем все это выглядит у вас достаточно просто в смысле пути. Тогда я вам задам прямой вопрос, а вы достигли того же что и он? Ведь судя по базе, знаниям, опыту, традиции, всего этого у вас должно быть предостаточно, ну и уж тем более вы уже и не желторотый юноша


Нет, уважаемый Альф. 
У меня мотивация попроще будет: хорошо прожить жизнь, хорошо умереть, хорошо переродиться ... )
Ну и по возможности другим в этом трошки помочь, тем кто рядом.
Может когда-то в будущем и будет да, но думаю не скоро, где-то через три неисчеслимых эона.
А так то ДхармаБудд существует уже в мире людей, бери и пользуйся )

----------

Альф (25.04.2017), Шуньяананда (25.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Нет, уважаемый Альф. 
> У меня мотивация попроще будет: хорошо прожить жизнь, хорошо умереть, хорошо переродиться ... )
> Ну и по возможности другим в этом трошки помочь, тем кто рядом.
> Может когда-то в будущем и будет да, но думаю не скоро, где-то через три неисчеслимых эона.
> А так то ДхармаБудд существует уже в мире людей, бери и пользуйся )


Не, не пойдет. Вы же сами себя запрограммировали на три бесконечных эона. Это и есть то условие, которое породит причины. Иллюзия она ведь как золотая рыбка, исполняет желания. И не 3, а все, сколько бы у вас их не было. Так и бегает человек как белка в колесе.
Почему бы сразу не замахнуться на подвиг Готамы? Что смог один, сможет и другой. Плох тот солдат, который не хочет быть генералом. 
Да и вообще, разве время это не ограничитель условности? То есть, если очень глубоко абстрагироваться, наверное и между самим условным и безусловным нет какой то там двойственности. Но я про то, что облегчает восприятие. Зачем же себе самому устанавливать рамки, в плену которых и при этой жизни может стать тесно?

----------

Шуньшунь (26.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Дорогой Альф, если он скажет Да?


Увы, он сказал нет. В принципе я так и думал. Если бы он сказал "Да", то я бы стал выведывать у него показать путь, его понимание. Чтобы скорректировать со своим, перепроверить. 
Вы же знаете, что я не разделяю знания, опыт, мудрость и т.п. на "свое"-"чужое". Это сужает кругозор, мировосприятие и отправляет в состояния определенных дхьяна, то есть уровней условности. Как по мне, то достижению цели - все средства хороши, в хорошем смысле этого слова

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не, не пойдет. Вы же сами себя запрограммировали на три бесконечных эона. Это и есть то условие, которое породит причины. Иллюзия она ведь как золотая рыбка, исполняет желания. И не 3, а все, сколько бы у вас их не было. Так и бегает человек как белка в колесе.
> Почему бы сразу не замахнуться на подвиг Готамы? Что смог один, сможет и другой. Плох тот солдат, который не хочет быть генералом. 
> Да и вообще, разве время это не ограничитель условности? То есть, если очень глубоко абстрагироваться, наверное и между самим условным и безусловным нет какой то там двойственности. Но я про то, что облегчает восприятие. Зачем же себе самому устанавливать рамки, в плену которых и при этой жизни может стать тесно?


Ну вот для замахивающихся на подвиг Будды Шакьямуни, по готре матери Гаутамишина и упомянул о - трёх неисчеслимых эонах требующихся Бодхисаттве для достижения Анутара Самьк Самбоддхи (кое кстати и нужно лишь для того, чтоб была максимальная возможность помочь другим.)

А так то Учение Будды присутствует уже в нашем мире - бери, пользуйся и получай результат )
Токмо как школьник не сразу в ВУЗ идёт, а сначала в первый класс, так и в Дхарме - замахнулся на большое, осуществи хотябы малые слагаемые этого большого.

----------

Альф (26.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Ну вот для замахивающихся на подвиг Будды Шакьямуни, по готре матери Гаутамишина и упомянул о - трёх неисчеслимых эонах требующихся Бодхисаттве для достижения Анутара Самьк Самбоддхи (кое кстати и нужно лишь для того, чтоб была максимальная возможность помочь другим.)
> 
> А так то Учение Будды присутствует уже в нашем мире - бери, пользуйся и получай результат )
> Токмо как школьник не сразу в ВУЗ идёт, а сначала в первый класс, так и в Дхарме - замахнулся на большое, осуществи хотябы малые слагаемые этого большого.


А где грань между слагаемыми и суммой? Чем глубже пресечение тем размытее всякие ограничители. В принципе, отвязка может произойти в любом из условных психических состояний. Правда некоторые считают, кто после 1, кто на 4, кто после 8, а кто сугубо через 9. Но ведь все это относительность. Если представить себе сам процесс как закрепление внимания на объекте, в качестве оного можно выбрать основную тему, на которой происходит концентрация. То предположим, наше внимание привязано к нему и осуществляет вокруг него кручение по вытянутой дуге, точнее орбите (все это образно, конечно, лишь для облегчения восприятия). В месте максимального удаления, существует небольшой участок замедления вращения. Вот это и есть то место, где может произойти разрыв связей (что то похожее можно найти в описаниях, т.н., "послесвечения"). И, либо, произойдет переключение на новый объект, либо кратковременное угасание в виде частичной нирваны, либо полное как там правильно вы лучше знаете ее название. Впрочем, внимание может снова прикрепиться к исходному объекту и продолжить "вращение " вокруг него. Даже для 8 дхьяны это можно представить, только там вращение происходит вокруг не одного объекта, а группы или даже всех, скомпонованых по родовому признаку, некоего шаблона, что не суть важно. Если в момент развязки с ним не происходит полного угасания, то группа расформировывается и внимание переключается на один из образовавшихся новых "старых" объектов. Хотя все это можно описать и с помощью другой методики.
Другими словами вы предлагаете не сразу "угасать", а хорошенько помучиться перед этим) Отчего же не использовать существующие возможности? Где то тут уже приводили сутру, которая четко показывает возможность угасания с любой условной дхьяны, ну как минимум с 4
Осуществляя четкую привязку к фактору времени вы усугубляете иллюзию. Это все равно что к пространству прикрепляться в определенных точках

----------


## Шуньшунь

> Нет, уважаемый Альф. 
> У меня мотивация попроще будет: хорошо прожить жизнь, хорошо умереть, хорошо переродиться ... )
> Ну и по возможности другим в этом трошки помочь, тем кто рядом.
> Может когда-то в будущем и будет да, но думаю не скоро, где-то через три неисчеслимых эона.
> А так то ДхармаБудд существует уже в мире людей, бери и пользуйся )


"Главы из книги Рамканта Махараджа
"Ты без тебя"
Глава 1
Ты уже реализован
Махарадж: Мой мастер Нисаргадатта Махарадж, говорил: «Я не делаю из вас учеников, я делаю вас Мастерами». Эта сущность Мастера уже внутри тебя. Всё внутри тебя. Ты уже реализован. Ты просто не знаешь этого.
Ты не тело, не был телом, и не будешь им. Тело – это не ты. Это длинный сон. Реализация указывает на то, что после сна. Слушай и размышляй. Познай то, чем ты не являешься. Я указываю на твоё истинное положение, на то кем ты был до бытия. Я говорю о состоянии «до», до того как Дух коснулся тела, до того как твоё спонтанное присутствие было покрыто слоями иллюзии.
То кем ты был до бытия – реализация. Нет никакой разницы между тобой и мной, кроме той, что я знаю, что я не тело, а ты нет. Ты забыл своё истинное положение.
Невидимый говорящий во мне и невидимый слушающий в тебе – одно и тоже. Ты покрыт пеплом иллюзорных концепций. Мастер убирает этот пепел. Он пробуждает и восстанавливает твоего Внутреннего Мастера.
Здесь, мы делимся Прямым Знанием. Я говорю с Невидимым Вопрошающим. До бытия у тебя не было никаких вопросов. Ты даже не знал слово «знание».
Ты Нерожденный. Ничего не произошло, ничего не происходит и ничего не произойдет. Все твои вопросы основаны на теле.
Для тебя нет ни рождения ни смерти. Твое присутствие было до бытия. И оно останется, когда бытие расстворится. Оно сейчас здесь, как хозяин тела.
Это не сухое, книжное, интеллектуальное или позаимствованное знание.
Всё, что ты знаешь, всё знание, которое ты собрал начиная с детства и до этих пор – это знание основанное на теле, которое ты приобрел под воздействием иллюзорных концепций, давления и обусловленностей. Оно держит тебя в ловушке телесного знания. Выйди из этого круга телесного знания и познай себя в настоящем смысле.
Всё должно быть стерто, включая все переживания и память.
Тебе нужен Реализованный Мастер, чтобы вытащить себя из иллюзии. Мастер знает все детали из первых рук, поэтому он может направить тебя. Чтобы сетереть иллюзию и восстановить твою силу, тебе необходимо пройти через процесс само-исследования, медитации и баджанов.
Это твоё время. У тебя есть исключительная возможность узнать Реальность. Но до тех пор пока всё телесное знание не расстворится, реальность не проявится.
Забудь всё, что ты прочел и изучил. Будь пустым экраном и потом слушай и поглощай. Это очевидный факт, что ты не тело. До бытия, не было ничего. Нет ничего отдельного от тебя. Всё внутри тебя. Нет ничего, кроме Тебя без «тебя». Мой Садгуру Нисаргадатта Махарадж, изложил Реальность в одном предложении: «Кроме Тебя без «тебя», нет ни бога, ни брахмана, ни атмана, ни параматмана, ни мастера»."

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А где грань между слагаемыми и суммой? Чем глубже пресечение тем размытее всякие ограничители. В принципе, отвязка может произойти в любом из условных психических состояний. Правда некоторые считают, кто после 1, кто на 4, кто после 8, а кто сугубо через 9. Но ведь все это относительность. Если представить себе сам процесс как закрепление внимания на объекте, в качестве оного можно выбрать основную тему, на которой происходит концентрация. То предположим, наше внимание привязано к нему и осуществляет вокруг него кручение по вытянутой дуге, точнее орбите (все это образно, конечно, лишь для облегчения восприятия). В месте максимального удаления, существует небольшой участок замедления вращения. Вот это и есть то место, где может произойти разрыв связей (что то похожее можно найти в описаниях, т.н., "послесвечения"). И, либо, произойдет переключение на новый объект, либо кратковременное угасание в виде частичной нирваны, либо полное как там правильно вы лучше знаете ее название. Впрочем, внимание может снова прикрепиться к исходному объекту и продолжить "вращение " вокруг него. Даже для 8 дхьяны это можно представить, только там вращение происходит вокруг не одного объекта, а группы или даже всех, скомпонованых по родовому признаку, некоего шаблона, что не суть важно. Если в момент развязки с ним не происходит полного угасания, то группа расформировывается и внимание переключается на один из образовавшихся новых "старых" объектов. Хотя все это можно описать и с помощью другой методики.
> Другими словами вы предлагаете не сразу "угасать", а хорошенько помучиться перед этим) Отчего же не использовать существующие возможности? Где то тут уже приводили сутру, которая четко показывает возможность угасания с любой условной дхьяны, ну как минимум с 4
> Осуществляя четкую привязку к фактору времени вы усугубляете иллюзию. Это все равно что к пространству прикрепляться в определенных точках


Чтоб повторить реализацию Будды Шакьямуни, не отвязывание нужно, а связи )
Хорошо налаженные связи существ с Бодхисаттвой, коим он помочь намерен и ради этого неисчеслимое время трудится, накапливая эти самые позитивные связи (ну и постижения естесно).
Без этого не будет ни последнего рождения Бодхисаттвы, ни подходящих тела, условий, семьи, окружения, учеников ... .
Выхлоп впустую будет, максимум Пратйека. А будущие Будды порождают  несколько иное устремление, и ставший в последствии Буддой сыном Готами, который также Шакьямуни, породил перед Буддой Дипамкарой именно такое:
http://www.theravada.su/node/1777
(и далее .. .)

----------


## Альф

> Чтоб повторить реализацию Будды Шакьямуни, не отвязывание нужно, а связи )
> Хорошо налаженные связи существ с Бодхисаттвой, коим он помочь намерен и ради этого неисчеслимое время трудится, накапливая эти самые позитивные связи (ну и постижения естесно).
> Без этого не будет ни последнего рождения Бодхисаттвы, ни подходящих тела, условий, семьи, окружения, учеников ... .
> Выхлоп впустую будет, максимум Пратйека. А будущие Будды порождают  несколько иное устремление, и ставший в последствии Буддой сыном Готами, который также Шакьямуни, породил перед Буддой Дипамкарой именно такое:
> http://www.theravada.su/node/1777
> (и далее .. .)


Так связи тоже не нужны. Если уж абстрагироваться и обобщать, то тогда пустота пустоты, устранение всех различий и противоречий, а ля двойственность. 
А вы столько условий навводили, чтобы как будто нарочно в карме закрепиться как следует. Это же шаблонное мышление. Почему вы все стараетесь направить в свое прокрустово ложе? Вот вы идете в магазин, а на дороге стоит рефрежератор. Так вы что, будете ждать пока он уедет или магнетизмом перемещать грузовик? Все только ради того чтобы пойти проторенной тропой, может легче обойти препятствие? Ведь Готама не разверзал каждый день преград в виде гор, озер и рек, в основном ходил пешком по дорогам, полям, лесам, пользовался мостами и переправами. Один раз даже чуть не утонул, правда еще на пути к окончательному просветлению. 
Ведь вы же сами говорили о клеш-омрачениях и нирване, связанной очевидно с их преодолением. А разве предубежденность и шаблонность не являются омрачениями, ведь это и есть нечто вроде неведения. А потом происходит разрыв шаблонов...

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так связи тоже не нужны. Если уж абстрагироваться и обобщать, то тогда пустота пустоты, устранение всех различий и противоречий, а ля двойственность. 
> А вы столько условий навводили, чтобы как будто нарочно в карме закрепиться как следует. Это же шаблонное мышление. Почему вы все стараетесь направить в свое прокрустово ложе? Вот вы идете в магазин, а на дороге стоит рефрежератор. Так вы что, будете ждать пока он уедет или магнетизмом перемещать грузовик? Все только ради того чтобы пойти проторенной тропой, может легче обойти препятствие? Ведь Готама не разверзал каждый день преград в виде гор, озер и рек, в основном ходил пешком по дорогам, полям, лесам, пользовался мостами и переправами. Один раз даже чуть не утонул, правда еще на пути к окончательному просветлению. 
> Ведь вы же сами говорили о клеш-омрачениях и нирване, связанной очевидно с их преодолением. А разве предубежденность и шаблонность не являются омрачениями, ведь это и есть нечто вроде неведения. А потом происходит разрыв шаблонов...


Нирвана и есть не что иное, как прекращение\пресечение\угасание клеш. Просто прекращение клеш без никаких заумных разрывов шаблонов.
Клеши это обычные, можно даже сказать банальные - гнев, агрессия, жадность, алчность, равнодушие, тупость или сумбурность мышления - это и есть омрачения. Можно ещё перевести слово клеши, как - загрязнения, муть, яд.
Понимаете, о чём пишу, буддизм это не о чёмто отвлечённом, оторванном, замутном, ... . Это реальное практическое учение.

----------

Альф (27.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Нирвана и есть не что иное, как прекращение\пресечение\угасание клеш. Просто прекращение клеш без никаких заумных разрывов шаблонов.
> Клеши это обычные, можно даже сказать банальные - гнев, агрессия, жадность, алчность, равнодушие, тупость или сумбурность мышления - это и есть омрачения. Можно ещё перевести слово клеши, как - загрязнения, муть, яд.
> Понимаете, о чём пишу, буддизм это не о чёмто отвлечённом, оторванном, замутном, ... . Это реальное практическое учение.


Вы меня правильно поймите, достопочтенный ВН, но шаблонность мышление разве это не скудость, не хочу употреблять термина который вы использовали? Разве это не загрязнения, разве это не яд? Ну уж 100% муть покрывающая частоту ума, даже вашего

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.04.2017)

----------


## Йен

> шаблонность мышление разве это не скудость, не хочу употреблять термина который вы использовали? Разве это не загрязнения, разве это не яд? Ну уж 100% муть покрывающая частоту ума, даже вашего


Шаблонность мышления - это цепляние к концепциям, в том числе и к идее о шаблонном мышлении )
Загрязнения - это оковы, три главных корня: жажда, злоба, неведение.

----------

Альф (27.04.2017), Владимир Николаевич (27.04.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы меня правильно поймите, но шаблонность мышление разве это не скудость, не хочу употреблять термина который вы использовали? Разве это не загрязнения, разве это не яд? Ну уж 100% муть покрывающая частоту ума, даже вашего


Нет, все мы мыслим и живём в той или иной системе мировоззрений, со свойственным ей тем или иным классификациям и шаблонам. Без этого никак, все якобы попытки внешаблонности есть не что иное как просто смена шаблона, а если это неосознаётся то просто самообман.
Кмк., можно лишь говорить насколько мировоззрение конкретного человека (именно конкретного человека, а не общее какоето мировоззрение) соответствует реальности, тоесть даёт ему возможность хорошо и с пользой(в том числе и на перспективу, и в том числе на отдалённую) жить для себя и с другими.

----------


## Альф

> Нет, все мы мыслим и живём в той или иной системе мировоззрений, со свойственным ей тем или иным классификациям и шаблонам. Без этого никак, все якобы попытки внешаблонности есть не что иное как просто смена шаблона, а если это неосознаётся то просто самообман.
> Кмк., можно лишь говорить насколько мировоззрение конкретного человека (именно конкретного человека, а не общее какоето мировоззрение) соответствует реальности, тоесть даёт ему возможность хорошо и с пользой(в том числе и на перспективу, и в том числе на отдалённую) жить для себя и с другими.


Вы правы, но только в случае с условным восприятием. Как тогда мы с вами разбирали по схеме, что внимание в точке разрыва может переключиться на другой объект в данном случае упоминаемый вами шаблон, либо остаться при исходном, либо так сказать, происходит та самая нирвана или еще какой термин, вообщим портал в безусловное. То бишь появляется возможность абсолютно другого. Хотел бы написать восприятия, то оно годится только для условносит и даже в 8 дхьяне начинает утрачивать смысл. Вообщем, речь идет уже о другой реальности. Ну вы понимаете. И чтобы ее постичь и нужен разрыв всех шаблонов, в т.ч. и тех, которые упомянул Иен (идея шаблонов, шаблоны шаблонов, нешаблоны и т.п.). В данном случае просто термин "разрыв шаблонов" использую как наиболее удачный, точно так же как мы говрим о нирване, безусловности, шуньяте и т.п.

Кстати, пользуясь случаем хотел вопросить в контексте темы. Недавно наблюдал такое явление как астральная проекция. В моей жизни созерцал их всего несколько раз. Более менее хорошо запомнил эту и предыдущую. Предыдущую помню больше по зрелищности, количеству событий и она была более длительной. Последняя же интересна тем, что я хорошо запомнил сам момент выхода. Очень трудно описать ощущение. Нечто подобное как рыба выходит из зарослей, такое какое то довольно легкое движение. Раз и вылет. Потом хорошо помню пролет сквозь дверь. Как бы затемнение такое раз и оно уже в другой комнате. Очень сильное переполнение чувств и эмоций. Потом пролет по зале, разворот к балкону, пролет через балконную дверь и застекленный балкон. К сожалению дальше не помню. И не запомнил сам возврат. Но точно помню что лежал на правом боку, нечто вроде полудремы, не сон и не бодрствование. Кстати я потом проверил - двери были деймтвительно закрыты
Вопрос в следующем. Зачем как бы оно все нужно? Я никогда не акцентируюсь на подобном. Вед это все проявления иллюзии. 
Почему такие сильные ощущения? Быть может это как то связано с попытками угасить их в проявлении индивидуального привязанного к телу? Может это протест чего то там, вообщем не понимаю. Просветите кто в курсе
Что бы все это значило?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы правы, но только в случае с условным восприятием. Как тогда мы с вами разбирали по схеме, что внимание в точке разрыва может переключиться на другой объект в данном случае упоминаемый вами шаблон, либо остаться при исходном, либо так сказать, происходит та самая нирвана или еще какой термин, вообщим портал в безусловное. То бишь появляется возможность абсолютно другого. Хотел бы написать восприятия, то оно годится только для условносит и даже в 8 дхьяне начинает утрачивать смысл. Вообщем, речь идет уже о другой реальности. Ну вы понимаете. И чтобы ее постичь и нужен разрыв всех шаблонов, в т.ч. и тех, которые упомянул Иен (идея шаблонов, шаблоны шаблонов, нешаблоны и т.п.). В данном случае просто термин "разрыв шаблонов" использую как наиболее удачный, точно так же как мы говрим о нирване, безусловности, шуньяте и т.п.
> 
> ?


Опять двадцать пять )
Шуньята и есть отсутствие безусловного.  Всё пусто от безусловного )

( в астралах и прочей мистике, к сожалению или к счастью - вообще не разбираюсь, и этим не интересуюсь)

----------


## Дубинин

> Опять двадцать пять )
> Шуньята и есть отсутствие безусловного.  Всё пусто от безусловного )
> ..


Я бы уточнил: отсутствие безусловного в условном (практическая и теоретическая не возможность такого факта). Но "безусловному"- нельзя приписать "отсутствие"- можно приписать   - "отсутствие" в уме привычки искать того- чего и так не было. (иначе при вашем варианте- нирвана это не "абсолютная реальность"- а уловка странного материалиста))

----------


## Альф

> Опять двадцать пять )
> Шуньята и есть отсутствие безусловного.  Всё пусто от безусловного )


Это все понятия. Облегчающие восприятия. Про отсутствие безусловного мы, однако, в случае такого глубокого анализа, не можем говорить так же как и о его присутствии. Если вы, уважаемый ВН, принимаетесь разрушать все понятия то и сами окажетесь в ловушке. Ибо нечем будет оперировать, т.к. наши скромные проявления все еще привязаны к условности и нуждаются в промежуточных определениях

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я бы уточнил: отсутствие безусловного в условном (практическая и теоретическая не возможность такого факта). Но "безусловному"- нельзя приписать "отсутствие"- можно приписать   - "отсутствие" в уме привычки искать того- чего и так не было. (иначе при вашем варианте- нирвана это не "абсолютная реальность"- а уловка странного материалиста))


А нирвана это и не "абсолютная реальность". Просто комуто вздумалось перевести так парамартха, вот и пошло гулять по рунету - нирвана абсолютная реальность.

Нирвана, как и всё - анатма. (вроди же общеизвестный среди буддистов факт)

----------

Фил (27.04.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> А нирвана это и не "абсолютная реальность". Просто комуто вздумалось перевести так парамартха, вот и пошло гулять по рунету - нирвана абсолютная реальность.
> 
> Нирвана, как и всё - анатма. (вроди же общеизвестный среди буддистов факт)


Это вы Хос- у расскажите и ригпа- любам (про общеизвестный факт) (да тут даже Тхеравадины цитатой отмечались про "абсолютную реальность").

----------

Владимир Николаевич (27.04.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Это все понятия. Облегчающие восприятия. Про отсутствие безусловного мы, однако, в случае такого глубокого анализа, не можем говорить так же как и о его присутствии. Если вы, уважаемый ВН, принимаетесь разрушать все понятия то и сами окажетесь в ловушке. Ибо нечем будет оперировать, т.к. наши скромные проявления все еще привязаны к условности и нуждаются в промежуточных определениях


Ну вот Вы всёравно оставляете лазейку мысли о том, что - есть безусловное. В иллюзию, в фантазии уходите.

----------


## Альф

> Ну вот Вы всёравно оставляете лазейку мысли о том, что - есть безусловное. В иллюзию, в фантазии уходите.


Так на уровне недвойственности уже стираются различия между тем и этим, вы же сами углубляете, вот и получается тогда, о какой пустотности может идти речь, если вы еще не расстались с понятиями быть/не быть, существовать/не существовать?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так на уровне недвойственности уже стираются различия между тем и этим, вы же сами углубляете, вот и получается тогда, о какой пустотности может идти речь, если вы еще не расстались с понятиями быть/не быть, существовать/не существовать?


Не, корень двойственности глубже. В условном-и-безусловном. В реальном  и вымышленном придуманном нафантазированном.

И тут либо пытаться безрезультатно убрать условное, именно безрезультатно, так как то что есть то есть, а чего нет того нет - уже по определению есть-и-нет.

Либо отбросить фантазии о безусловном. Повернуться лицом к реальности и начать рассматривать то как всё существует в реальности и то как оно нам является. Причём рассматривать в практическом утилитарном неоторванном от жизни ключе пользы и блага, иначе снова можно в двойственные фантазии ударится )

----------


## Альф

> Не, корень двойственности глубже. В условном-и-безусловном. В реальном  и вымышленном придуманном нафантазированном.
> 
> И тут либо пытаться безрезультатно убрать условное, именно безрезультатно, так как то что есть то есть, а чего нет того нет - уже по определению есть-и-нет.
> 
> Либо отбросить фантазии о безусловном. Повернуться лицом к реальности и начать рассматривать то как всё существует в реальности и то как оно нам является. Причём рассматривать в практическом утилитарном неоторванном от жизни ключе пользы и блага, иначе снова можно в двойственные фантазии ударится )


Так у вас реальность выдается за условность, что по меньшей мере смешно. Ибо безусловность даже в двойственности выглядит более реальной. Одно дело если бы вы и то и другое подвергали сомнению. А у вас все то что не условное, так это выдумки. То бишь приехали к тому, что условное и есть тот абсолют, с которым вы якобы боретесь. Да и какая может быть разница тогда между вашими выдумками и выдумками других? Только чисто субъективное мнение привязанное к Я. Почему выдумка? Потому что Я не восприемлет. Но ведь объективно же, понятно. Все равно выдумки, ибо Я не хочет воспринять. 
Фильм такой был "Стакан воды". Там есть просто убойная фраза " Я так хочу. Я - корлева!" - ну разве с этим поспоришь.
Пора взрослеть, ВН, дальше бесконечного вы не уйдете, ибо это есть предел познания Я

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Так у вас реальность выдается за условность, что по меньшей мере смешно. Ибо безусловность даже в двойственности выглядит более реальной. Одно дело если бы вы и то и другое подвергали сомнению. А у вас все то что не условное, так это выдумки. То бишь приехали к тому, что условное и есть тот абсолют, с которым вы якобы боретесь...


Так и есть безусловное выдумки, как и абсолют. 
Условное же это просто реальность, то что есть и как оно есть.



> О какой нерпервыности может быть речь за пределами условности? И уж тем более преодолевая двойственность? Вы опять углубляясь, пытаетесь подсунуть условные, относительные, промежуточные понятия туда, где они не работают. А все просто потому что не преодолели еще условного понятия бесконечность, потому в вашем максимальном психическом состоянии в условности на ней все и заканчивается. Вот и получается у вас все время поток, и ум бесконечный поток. Почему бы не попробовать уразуметь с 5 по 8 дхьяну. Условные состояния конечно. Но пока вы их не поймете, так и будете о них спотыкаться. Тут ничего сложного нет. Достаточно одной логики


Безусловного нет - достаточно обычного здравого смысла, чтоб не гонятся за миражами и не лелеять  иллюзии.  
Даж буддизма для этого понимания не надо )

----------


## Альф

> Так и есть безусловное выдумки, как и абсолют. 
> Условное же это просто реальность, то что есть и как оно есть.
> 
> Безусловного нет - достаточно обычного здравого смысла, чтоб не гонятся за миражами и не лелеять  иллюзии.  
> Даж буддизма для этого понимания не надо )


Ну все понятно. Я же вам говорил про уровни, глубину и т.п. Человек отличается тем, что может делать выборку и анализировать частное от общего или, наоборот, обобщать. Так можно рассматривать, например, Сансару в потоке событий условных мирах или психических состояниях. Причем, ее можно подразделить на те же условные дхьяны  (по многим признакам, каждая дхьяна определяется по своему) или видеть в целом по 1 признаку - внешнее проявление в виде условности, внутреннее - безусловности (в данном случае нас интересует только безусловность сансарного или, другими словами мы используем т.н. двойственность). Дхьяны обычно советуют рассматривать по очередности, хотя в некоторых махаянских школах предлагается вначале освоить именно миры неформ с 5 по 8. Я сначала не понимал почему, а теперь, увидев ваш случай догнал. Очевидно чтобы не соблазниться каким то из условных видов иллюзии. Вот вы не разобрались с дхяьнами, посчитав их ненужными, потому и застряли в 5, наглухо, так сказать, как вы изволили выразиться "на эоны". А стоило бы прислушаться к тому что советовали махаянисты.
Вообщем, встречается такой подход в постижении понятия "шуньята". Сначала разбирается "санскрита шуньята" - пустота обусловленного. Затем как бы так сказать более высокий уровень "асанскрита шуньята" - пустота необусловленного. Затем "махашуньята" - стирание двойственности, различий. И наконец "шуньята шуньята" -пустота пустоты. 
Описывать что это такое я вам не буду, ибо вы сами можете все это разобрать при желании. Естественно, что все эти разделения весьма условны, для облегчения восприятия. На данной схеме видно, что постепенно углубляясь, мы освобождаемяся от таких дополнительных понятий, как двойственность, разделенность и т.п., а в конечном итоге и от всех промежуточных, даже от самого условного обозначения "шуньята".
Когда я разобрался в этом, то вначале подумал, что, очевидно стоит отбросить двойственность и сразу перейти к дальнейшему углублению. Но увидев ваш случай решил как бы так сказать, наоборот, подзадержаться на первых этапах, чтобы потом не впасть в заблуждения. Лучше сейчас хорошенько разберусь во всем этом, чтобы потом не впасть в заблуждения и не застрять, например на необусловленном, так как вы на 5 дхьяне в обусловленном.
Потому, уважаемый ВН, я вам очень признателен не только в том, что с вашей помощью, мне удалось разобраться во многих приводимых вами толкованиях значений понятий, но и на вашем примере увидеть возможные ловушки. Очень познавательная беседа

----------


## Галина_Сур

Альф, вы практикой уже занялись?

----------


## Альф

> Альф, вы практикой уже занялись?


Агась, вы хотите присоединиться? :Smilie:

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Агась, вы хотите присоединиться?


Нет, так узнать какие подвижки. 
Я уже к другой группе присоеденилась)

----------


## Альф

> Нет, так узнать какие подвижки. 
> Я уже к другой группе присоеденилась)


Эка у вас быстро все меняется. 
Да все в порядке. Держу основную тему в "облаке" внимания. Через какое то время приходят ответы. Что самое интересное, иногда процесс осмысления проблемы продолжается во снах. Все это дело сопровождают различные интересные эффекты, типа астральной проекции, которую мне удалось пронаблюдать (я это выше описывал в диалогах с ВН, испрашивал совета как трактовать, но он в этом не сечет, так объяснил).
А в целом сейчас планирую доразобраться с безусловностью, потом с двойственностью, а уже потом с "отменой " понятий и глубоким погружением в угасание, если все пойдет по плану и по пути не выяснится нечто другое, несоответствие и т.п. Так что в принципе все хоккей.
А у вас как дела?

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Эка у вас быстро все меняется. 
> Да все в порядке. Держу основную тему в "облаке" внимания. Через какое то время приходят ответы. Что самое интересное, иногда процесс осмысления проблемы продолжается во снах. Все это дело сопровождают различные интересные эффекты, типа астральной проекции, которую мне удалось пронаблюдать (я это выше описывал в диалогах с ВН, испрашивал совета как трактовать, но он в этом не сечет, так объяснил).
> А в целом сейчас планирую доразобраться с безусловностью, потом с двойственностью, а уже потом с "отменой " понятий и глубоким погружением в угасание, если все пойдет по плану и по пути не выяснится нечто другое, несоответствие и т.п. Так что в принципе все хоккей.
> А у вас как дела?


Не быстро, это выбор был сделан давно, я просто еще раз его выбрала-иначе и не объяснишь. Я сейчас в гаре (Северном Кунсангаре, в Подмосковье) и тоже разбираюсь с двойствееностью, если можно так сказать. Разбираться я уже давно начала-сейчас что-то из читаемого стало доступнее, так как появился опыт и знание  от практики.
Я бы вам посоветовала получить прямое ознакомление начать делать рушены и семдзины. Но, это просто совет. Почитайте 4 йоги Гампопы
-там есть все, что вам нужно.

----------


## Юй Кан

> А нирвана это и не "абсолютная реальность". Просто комуто вздумалось перевести так парамартха, вот и пошло гулять по рунету - нирвана абсолютная реальность.


Володя, ну гляньте же словари, в одном из которых написано:

Parama : (page 420)
i. e. at the end of the 7 rebirthinterval S ii.185 (sa˚); v.205; A i.233; iv.381; v.120; It 18; Kvu 469. See pāramī & pāramitā.   -- attha [cp. class. Sk. paramārtha] *the highest good, ideal*; truth in the ultimate sense, philosophical truth (cp. Kvu trsl. 180; J.P.T.S. 1914, 129 sq.; Cpd. 6, 81); *Arahantship* Sn 68 (=vuccati Amataŋ Nibbānaŋ etc. Nd2 409), 219 (˚dassin);
Стало быть, начинать "исправлять слова" (к чему призывал ещё Кун-цзы : ) надо не с Рунету... : )
Приступайте?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Володя, ну гляньте же словари, в одном из которых написано:
> 
> Parama : (page 420)
> i. e. at the end of the 7 rebirthinterval S ii.185 (sa˚); v.205; A i.233; iv.381; v.120; It 18; Kvu 469. See pāramī & pāramitā.   -- attha [cp. class. Sk. paramārtha] *the highest good, ideal*; truth in the ultimate sense, philosophical truth (cp. Kvu trsl. 180; J.P.T.S. 1914, 129 sq.; Cpd. 6, 81); *Arahantship* Sn 68 (=vuccati Amataŋ Nibbānaŋ etc. Nd2 409), 219 (˚dassin);
> Стало быть, начинать "исправлять слова" (к чему призывал ещё Кун-цзы : ) надо не с Рунету... : )
> Приступайте?


Юрий, к чему приступать.  Могу напр.  приступить к поискам Вашего сообщения, гдето полугодичной давности, где Вы критиковали такой перевод.
Критиковали именно перевод артха-реальность.
Приступить ? Или сами память напряжёте :-)
Или у Вас - лишь бы в словари тыкать. Сегодня так, полгода назад так. Да вертеть ими как циган солнцем :-)

----------


## Альф

> Не быстро, это выбор был сделан давно, я просто еще раз его выбрала-иначе и не объяснишь. Я сейчас в гаре (Северном Кунсангаре, в Подмосковье) и тоже разбираюсь с двойствееностью, если можно так сказать. Разбираться я уже давно начала-сейчас что-то из читаемого стало доступнее, так как появился опыт и знание  от практики.
> Я бы вам посоветовала получить прямое ознакомление начать делать рушены и семдзины. Но, это просто совет. Почитайте 4 йоги Гампопы
> -там есть все, что вам нужно.


Обязательно почитаю, что вы мне посоветовали. 
Если победите двойственность, то сообщите мне результаты. Буду использовать вас как разгонный потенциал. Как используют орбиты для ускорения космоплаватели :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юрий, к чему приступать.  Могу напр.  приступить к поискам Вашего сообщения, гдето полугодичной давности, где Вы критиковали такой перевод.
> Критиковали не парама-высшая (к этому вопросов нет), критиковали артха-реальность.
> Приступить ? Или сами память напряжёте :-)


Речь у нас о парамартха как нирвана (или высшая цель, высшее благо, высшая или необусловленная реальность), что, мол, "пошло гулять по рунету".
При чём тут некая моя критика, сообразная, полагаю, контексту?
А к чему приступать -- ясно же сказал: к "исправлению слов" во всемирном Интернете. : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (29.04.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Речь у нас о парамартха как нирвана (или высшая цель, высшее благо, высшая или необусловленная реальность), что, мол, "пошло гулять по рунету".
> При чём тут некая моя критика, сообразная, полагаю, контексту?
> А к чему приступать -- ясно же сказал: к "исправлению слов" во всемирном Интернете. : )


Да, высшая цель, высшее благо, высшая польза.
Откуда высшая реальность, где такой контекст ?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да, высшая цель, высшее благо, высшая польза.
> Откуда высшая реальность, где такой контекст ?


Критика, у Вас как раз перевода реальность была, без контекстов.
И тогда Вы тоже словари цитировали, что нет такого значения у артха ))
(Извиняюсь не удобно с мобильного, вместо редактирования цитирование получилось)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

А то что пишу - по рунету.
Так, реальность - это русское слово.

Русскими словами и пишут - в рунете.

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Обязательно почитаю, что вы мне посоветовали. 
> Если победите двойственность, то сообщите мне результаты. Буду использовать вас как разгонный потенциал. Как используют орбиты для ускорения космоплаватели


Нужно что вы сами поняли, от моего сообщения толку ноль.

----------


## Альф

> Нужно что вы сами поняли, от моего сообщения толку ноль.


Конечно разберусь. Уже на пути. Но все что помогает весьма полезно

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, высшая цель, высшее благо, высшая польза.
> Откуда высшая реальность, где такой контекст ?


Нирвана -- высшая реальность или действительность (ведь "реальность" -- слово, вошедшее в русск. из англ.). Таково одно из её определений. Попробуйте его опровергнуть?

Контекст? Навскидку: _парамартха сатья_ обычно переводят как "высшая истина" или что-то вроде этого.
Однако если попытаться перевести пословно (т.е. три слова букв. -- тремя словами), буквально получится нелепое для русского ума : ) сочетание, вроде истина высшего блага, истина высшей цели, высшей пользы... Но если переводить литературно, можно сказать, к примеру, "истина высшей реальности".

Ну, и что касается англоязычного Инета, то см. здесь или здесь. И это -- нормальная реальность, потому претензии по этому поводу к Рунету несуразны.

----------


## Йен

Надо еще помнить, что используемые термины, лишь ментальные концепции, при помощи которых указывают на то, что находится за рамками умозаключений и постигается прямым знанием. Поэтому я спокойно говорю "абсолютная реальность", возможно есть и более точные указатели, но и этого достаточно ) Кому сильно приспичит - может в пали словари заглянуть и сформировать собственную конструкцию перевода параматтх )

----------


## Юй Кан

Вообще-то правильные слова (определяемые, в изрядной степени, контекстом) способствуют правильному пониманию, а неправильные/неточные способствуют запутанности и блужданию. Ну, а кому достаточно осознавания терминов как ментальных концептов, может, конечно, никуда и не заглядывать, даже в словари родного языка. Вдруг и правда... как-то обойдётся? : )

При этом есть дивные по простоте и глубине слова Чжуан-цзы:

Силки нужны для ловли кроликов. Когда кролик уловлен, о силках забывают. Верша необходима для ловли рыбы. Когда рыба поймана, о верше забывают. *Слова нужны для уловления смысла. Когда смысл уловлен, о словах забывают.*

----------

Владимир Николаевич (01.05.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Контекст? Навскидку: _парамартха сатья_ обычно переводят как "высшая истина" или что-то вроде этого.
> Однако если попытаться перевести пословно (т.е. три слова букв. -- тремя словами), буквально получится нелепое для русского ума : ) сочетание, вроде истина высшего блага, истина высшей цели, высшей пользы... Но если переводить литературно, можно сказать, к примеру, "истина высшей реальности".
> 
> .


Для русского ума может и не понятно )
А так конечно же это - истина высшей пользы, истина высшего блага. Это и есть прямое значение парамартхасатья, что этимологически, что по смыслу.
Это не чтото оторванное, абсолютное, высшее, метафизическое, трансцендентное, а именно то понимание которое в действительности приносит пользу и благо. 
А вот индийское _сат_ , какраз наиболее и соответствует  русскому  - действительность, реальность.




> Нирвана -- высшая реальность или действительность (ведь "реальность" -- слово, вошедшее в русск. из англ.). Таково одно из её определений. .


Нет такого определения. 
Есть: нирвана - парамартха. 
Прекращение, угасание, пресечение [клеш] - высшая цель, высшая польза, высшее благо.




> Нирвана -- высшая реальность или действительность (ведь "реальность" -- слово, вошедшее в русск. из англ.). Попробуйте  опровергнуть?
> . .


Sabbe dhammā anattā.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Для русского ума может и не понятно )
> А так конечно же это - истина высшей пользы, истина высшего блага. Это и есть прямое значение парамартхасатья, что этимологически, что по смыслу.
> Это не чтото оторванное, абсолютное, высшее, метафизическое, трансцендентное, а именно то понимание которое в действительности приносит пользу и благо. 
> А вот индийское _сат_ , какраз наиболее и соответствует  русскому  - действительность, реальность.
> 
> Нет такого определения. 
> Есть: нирвана - парамартха. 
> Прекращение, угасание, пресечение [клеш] - высшая цель, высшая польза, высшее благо.


Вы, видимо, не уловили, что я этого не отрицал? А разговор был о другом, включая всемирный Инет...




> Sabbe dhammā anattā.


Совершенно бессмысленно как опровержение, но куда круче, чем "Потому что гладиолус". : ))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.04.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Совершенно бессмысленно как опровержение, но куда круче, чем "Потому что гладиолус". : ))


Нет же, совершенно смысленно )

Нирвана, как и всё - анатма.  Наделяя нирвану эпитетом - высшая реальность, практически постулируется наличие у нирваны атма. 
Как будто существует некая нирвана, вне - прекращение, угасания, пресечения [клеш].
Как буддто существует некий суперрайский мегарай  под названием нирвана, вне  нирваны(прекращения, угасания, пресечения)

----------


## Дубинин

> Нет же, совершенно смысленно )
> 
> Нирвана, как и всё - анатма.  Наделяя нирвану эпитетом - высшая реальность, практически постулируется наличие у нирваны атма. 
> Как будто существует некая нирвана, вне - прекращение, угасания, пресечения [клеш].
> Как буддто существует некий суперрайский мегарай  под названием нирвана, вне  нирваны(прекращения, угасания, пресечения)


Чур- меня- чур (мелко крестится) - а махаянец ли вы? Не прельстились ли вы "малым средством передвижения"? А как-же кайи, там разные, Будда Щакьямуни- только прикидывающийся прошедшим путь (а сам просветлился незнамо когда..) (опять ринпочи просветлённые- родятся из "угасания- пресечения"- разве?)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.04.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Чур- меня- чур (мелко крестится) - а махаянец ли вы? Не прельстились ли вы "малым средством передвижения"? А как-же кайи, там разные, Будда Щакьямуни- только прикидывающийся прошедший путь (а сам просветлился незнамо когда..) (опять ринпочи просветлённые- родятся из "угасания- пресечения"- разве?)


Опять буддологствуете )
Это у них, некоторых, Будда прикидывается, а Анутарасамьяксамбоддхи раньше обрёл. У нас, у православных махаянцев, Бодхисаттва в прошлых жизнях обретал Постижение(Боддхи) Арьев, начиная с Этапа Пути Видения(ДаршанаМарга) и до Постижения(Боддхи) Десятой Бхуми, Постижения Алмазодержца кое не только мы сирые путхуджана  отличить от Анутарасамьяк не можем, но даже Арьи не могут.  
А разница есть, и Аннутарасамьяксамбоддхи тольки при полной Нирманакайе обретается(на которую копить и копить нужно). 

А Ринпочи у нас родятся как и все, просто когда угасание клеш осуществлено(хотяб частично), то сии Святейшества как бы уже и не обусловлено(хотяб частично) перерождаются. 
Ведь только клеши обуславливают самсару(круговерть) обусловленных перерождений. И разница между обусловленным существом (таким как я) и необусловленным(таким как напр. Архат) лишь в наличии и отсутствии клеш.

Както так мат.части эти излагаются, у нас, у православных канонических махаянцев )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Нет же, совершенно смысленно )
> 
> Нирвана, как и всё - анатма.  Наделяя нирвану эпитетом - высшая реальность, практически постулируется наличие у нирваны атма. 
> Как будто существует некая нирвана, вне - прекращение, угасания, пресечения [клеш].
> Как буддто существует некий суперрайский мегарай  под названием нирвана, вне  нирваны(прекращения, угасания, пресечения)


У меня ничего такого не утверждалось, потому спорите -- с самим собом, прилюдно и беспардонно...
И чем любое другое  иносказание, вроде "высшее благо, польза, счастье", в этом смысле хуже или лучше "высшей реальности"? : )

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> У меня ничего такого не утверждалось, потому спорите -- с самим собом, прилюдно и беспардонно...
> И чем любое другое  иносказание, вроде "высшее благо, польза, счастье", в этом смысле хуже или лучше "высшей реальности"? : )


Да хотябы тем, что нет такого значения у парамартха : )

А так то тогда можно и иносказательно перевести нирвана - царство божье.
Уму западному если не понятней будет, то ближе и роднее. А чего давайте так переводить ? А потом обьяснять, что это аллегория, если конечно получится объяснить, когда мнение уже устоявшееся будет )

 "высшее благо, польза" это не иносказание.
Пресечение омрачений и есть -  "высшее благо, польза", что на индийском парамартха.

А спорите Вы со мной, и в который раз, лишь бы поспорить (прилюдно и беспардонно - определять не берусь, со стороны, другим видней будет)))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Хотя в споре всегда два человека участвуют.  
Но если парамартха - высшая реальность, Юрий, попробуйте продолжить без меня - необусловленно )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Хотя в споре всегда два человека участвуют.  
> Но если парамартха - высшая реальность, Юрий, попробуйте продолжить без меня - необусловленно )


Ну вот... Только хотел прекратить, как много раз прекращал раньше, а Вы сами, нагромоздив демагогических "сам дурак", слились, образно говоря.

А переводи'те -- да как хотите: всё равно ведь не переводите (или уже приступили, с индийского-то? : ), да и кто ж вам запретит...
Зря только на Рунет наехали, а когда дато было аналогов из нетей англоязычных -- враз стали делать вид, будто такого не было.

В общем, согласный я: полный инаф. : )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (30.04.2017)

----------


## Альф

Размышлял все время над понятием "необусловленности". И вот к чему удалось прийти.
Прошу высказать ваши критические замечания для коррекции.   
Необусловленность, пустотность.
Изначально мы знаем от Познавшего, что форма и сознание пусты, а их наполненность иным содержанием возникает из взаимодействия (форма порождает сознание, сознание форму и наоборот). Это относительность, обусловленность. Почему происходит относительность? Из за неведения, незнания (омраченный ум, клеши и т.д.). Другими словами, мы пребываем в плену относительного, условного, забыв про пустотность всего.
Вот, например, бесконечность омраченный ум может воспринять как истину. Однако, бесконечность пространства или сознания является понятием относительным. Бесконечность обусловолена этими же пространством или сознанием. Точно так же и ничто, несуществование задается относительно восприятия. А само восприятие/невосприятие обусловлено воспринимающим.  На самом же деле все эти бесконечности, несуществования, восприятия/невосприятия пусты сами по себе, потому как пусто сознание и любая форма, что мы определили в самом начале рассуждения ибо это нам передал Познавший. 
Даже сами потоки дхарм пусты по своей природе. Это и есть "природа Будды", о которой многие говорят. Потому и верно утверждение мудреца о том, что тот, кто зрит природу Будды, для того не существует Пустоты. Потому то понимание пустотности всего - это даже больше чем понимание Пустоты как понятия, ведь даже Пустота сама по себе пуста (шутьята шуньята). Здесь мы приходим к пониманию недвойственного восприятия, стирания границ между условным и необусловленным. Но это уже следующий этап когда сначала устраняется двойственность, а затем размываются, стираются, угасают и все понятия.

----------


## Дубинин

Словами вы можете только описать-то- "чем ваше любимое не обусловленное *не является*" ( чем *является*- не можете).
Отсюда вывод- не "обусловленного" достичь нельзя в принципе. Те кто т.н. "познал"- приобрёл только в относительном мире- одну способность: переживать "всё- обусловленно" и это всё.. (после такого переживания наступает с т.з. относительного мира- "отсутствие без утверждения" о котором ничего нельзя сказать)

----------

Альф (02.05.2017), Фил (02.05.2017), Шуньяананда (02.05.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Словами вы можете только описать-то- "чем ваше любимое не обусловленное *не является*" ( чем *является*- не можете).
> Отсюда вывод- не "обусловленного" достичь нельзя в принципе. Те кто т.н. "познал"- приобрёл только в относительном мире- одну способность: переживать "всё- обусловленно" и это всё.. (после такого переживания наступает с т.з. относительного мира- "отсутствие без утверждения" о котором ничего нельзя сказать)


Благодарю за поправку, приму к сведению. 
С одной стороны это так, нужно дальше пресекать в себе двойственное восприятие, а потом и всякую понятийность, в т.ч. и необусловленность, чтобы она не становилась любимой. Однозначно, все понятия только условные абстракции, облегчающие восприятия и делающими какие то ориентации в пути. 
С другой стороны без этих понятий будет сложно вообще в чем либо разобраться. Нам же даются дхьяны, например, для облегчения восприятия условного. А что это, как не абстрактные определения? 
Конечно, я не собираюсь теперь останавливаться на необусловленном и делать из него Абсолюта. Нужно было составить какое то представление. Возможно, теперь будет достаточно, чтобы не впасть потом в иллюзию восприятия этого понятия за некую абсолютную реальность, за абсолютную свободу. 
Вообще, на пути всегда открывается новая перспектива. Посмотрим, что там будет еще дальше, если так можно выразиться

----------

Дубинин (02.05.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Размышлял все время над понятием "необусловленности". И вот к чему удалось прийти.
> Прошу высказать ваши критические замечания для коррекции.   
> Необусловленность, пустотность.
> Изначально мы знаем от Познавшего, что форма и сознание пусты, а их наполненность иным содержанием возникает из взаимодействия (форма порождает сознание, сознание форму и наоборот). Это относительность, обусловленность. Почему происходит относительность? Из за неведения, незнания (омраченный ум, клеши и т.д.). Другими словами, мы пребываем в плену относительного, условного, забыв про пустотность всего.
> 
> 
> Даже сами потоки дхарм пусты по своей природе. Это и есть "природа Будды", о которой многие говорят. Потому и верно утверждение мудреца о том, что тот, кто зрит природу Будды, для того не существует Пустоты. Потому то понимание пустотности всего - это даже больше чем понимание Пустоты как понятия, ведь даже Пустота сама по себе пуста (шутьята шуньята). Здесь мы приходим к пониманию недвойственного восприятия, стирания границ между условным и необусловленным. Но это уже следующий этап когда сначала устраняется двойственность, а затем размываются, стираются, угасают и все понятия.



Сейчас у меня мало времени-чуть посже напишку еще немного

Альф, вы не правы. Изначально мы от Буддыс знаем другое. Пустота-это форма, а форма-это пустота. Нет пустоты, помимо формы и нет формы, помимо пыстоты.

Пустота Пустоты-это другое. Это значит, что ненужно делать из Пустоты - объект ума. Это значит-что нет какой-то отдельной  от наполненности пустоты. Наполненность-это форма, а суть формы-взаимозависимость (пустота). И это относиться ко всему-и к самом у объекту, и к субъекту и к связи-субъекта и объекта.

----------

Альф (02.05.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Сейчас у меня мало времени-чуть посже напишку еще немного
> 
> Альф, вы не правы. Изначально мы от Буддыс знаем другое. Пустота-это форма, а форма-это пустота. Нет пустоты, помимо формы и нет формы, помимо пыстоты.
> 
> Пустота Пустоты-это другое. Это значит, что ненужно делать из Пустоты - объект ума. Это значит-что нет какой-то отдельной  от наполненности пустоты. Наполненность-это форма, а суть формы-взаимозависимость (пустота). И это относиться ко всему-и к самом у объекту, и к субъекту и к связи-субъекта и объекта.


Благодарю за ответ. У вас немного другой взгляд на картину увидел, интересное мнение. 
Делать из Пустоты объект ума, то есть абстракцию, мне пришлось, чтобы разобраться с необусловленностью, которую я никак не мог себе представить. А теперь, когда картина несколько прояснилась, с божьей помощью, как говорят в народе, - Господь сподобил), своими потугами, ну и конечно, с коллективной корректировкой извне, можно уже переходить к пресечению границ. Вначале буду разбираться с двойственностью и только потом перейду к пресечению понятий. До того времени без этих промежуточных помощников - определений, думаю не обойтись. 
Ну и, если пройтись более менее по всем предварительным ступеням, то потом будет легче не обмануться и не впасть в выдавание условных понятий за абсолютную истину. А так, если сразу переходить к безпонятийному, к конечному угасанию, велика вероятность вляпаться в воздвижение чего то, например, того же необусловленного в идею фикс. Да и не видать из условного, что там образно говоря за горизонтом. Я, например, раньше ,необусловленное считал неким пределом постижения. А теперь вижу, что от него еще как говорится пахать и пахать)

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Сейчас у меня мало времени-чуть посже напишку еще немного
> 
> Альф, вы не правы. Изначально мы от Буддыс знаем другое. Пустота-это форма, а форма-это пустота. Нет пустоты, помимо формы и нет формы, помимо пыстоты.
> 
> Пустота Пустоты-это другое. Это значит, что ненужно делать из Пустоты - объект ума. Это значит-что нет какой-то отдельной  от наполненности пустоты. Наполненность-это форма, а суть формы-взаимозависимость (пустота). И это относиться ко всему-и к самом у объекту, и к субъекту и к связи-субъекта и объекта.


Пустота это пространство. А пространство это то, чего нет. Пространство это выдумка созданная умом, вымысел. Воображением созданный рисунок. Но из этого не следует, что чего-то там не существует. Существует и то, и это, и много чего. Махаяна говорит что ничего не существует, и этот вывод она делает приплетая понятие пространство.

----------

Альф (03.05.2017)

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Вначале буду разбираться с двойственностью и только потом перейду к пресечению понятий.


С двойственностью там очень просто. Не возможно доказать, что другие люди существуют, в определённом смысле и при этом не возможно доказать что другие люди не существуют в определённом смысле. И остаётся только предполагать, что другие люди существуют в определённом смысле. Вот вам и всё разбирательство с двойственностью. 

Тема о двойственности это область душевных страданий. А для любого существа, на самом первом месте стоит только телесная боль.

----------

Альф (03.05.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Пустота это пространство.


И вуаля-вы сделали пустоту объектом ума буквально первой фразой.

----------


## Галина_Сур

> ... приплетая понятие пространство.


Знаете почему пустоты с пространством сравнивают? Думаю, вы еще не догадались, ну вот вам подсказочка. Пространство можно разделить на части? Часть пространства будет такой же как все пространство или будет другой? Есть ли край у пространства? Если середина? Возниккакет ли что-то в пространстве? Если что-то возникает-является ли оно пространством или нет?  и т.д

----------

Альф (03.05.2017)

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Знаете почему пустоты с пространством сравнивают? Думаю, вы еще не догадались, ну вот вам подсказочка. Пространство можно разделить на части? Часть пространства будет такой же как все пространство или будет другой? Есть ли край у пространства? Если середина? Возниккакет ли что-то в пространстве? Если что-то возникает-является ли оно пространством или нет?  и т.д


Пространство это выдумка, фантазия, сказка.

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Пространство это выдумка, фантазия, сказка.


Я Вас опять перепутала, но теперь с Альфом.Думала-это он написал и ему я ответила в этой манере.

Для вас пространство фантазия-нет проблем.

----------


## Руфус

По мне так пустота это отсутствие Я. Если нет Я значит нет ничего. Избавится от Я, значит созерцать пустоту я так думаю.

----------


## Альф

> С двойственностью там очень просто. Не возможно доказать, что другие люди существуют, в определённом смысле и при этом не возможно доказать что другие люди не существуют в определённом смысле. И остаётся только предполагать, что другие люди существуют в определённом смысле. Вот вам и всё разбирательство с двойственностью. 
> 
> Тема о двойственности это область душевных страданий. А для любого существа, на самом первом месте стоит только телесная боль.


Оригинально вы рассуждаете, особенно о двойственности. Мне понравилось. Как бы не рассматривал с этой стороны, с душейной.
А что касается Пустоты, то для меня это не то, чего нет, а то, что лишено качеств, характеристик (во всяком случае, присущих относительности), потому не цепляется за условность. Поэтому это никак не пространство. Пространство я воспринимаю как проявление иллюзии, связанное с противопоставлением чему то. Пока сознание противоставляется, его можно выделить как субъект. Это не дает возможности перейти даже к осмыслению его безграничности в соответствующей дхьяне

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Оригинально вы рассуждаете, особенно о двойственности. Мне понравилось. Как бы не рассматривал с этой стороны, с душейной.
> А что касается Пустоты, то для меня это не то, чего нет, а то, что лишено качеств, характеристик (во всяком случае, присущих относительности), потому не цепляется за условность. Поэтому это никак не пространство. Пространство я воспринимаю как проявление иллюзии, связанное с противопоставлением чему то. Пока сознание противоставляется, его можно выделить как субъект. Это не дает возможности перейти даже к осмыслению его безграничности в соответствующей дхьяне


Ну смотрите. Пространства нет и быть не может. Но человек сам, воображением, создаёт это пространство, говорит о нём. Понять это очень просто.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

О том чего нет, говорить вообще никак не возможно, и не возможно сделать ни одного вывода. Что-либо, либо существует, либо не существует. А третьего быть не может. А учение Нагарджуны утверждает что есть нечто третье, но потом оно же, учение Нагарджуны, утверждает что оно ничего никогда не утверждало.

----------


## Альф

> Ну смотрите. Пространства нет и быть не может. Но человек сам, воображением, создаёт это пространство, говорит о нём. Понять это очень просто.


Человек всю иллюзию создает воображением. Такой психологический подход хорошо просматривается в уровнях дхьян. 
То, чего нет, тоже можно себе представить, например, в сфере "Ничто". 
Отсутствие чего то, присутствие чего то - иллюзия. Вы же сами писали о двойственности. 
Преодоление всех барьеров и приводит, очевидно не некоему третьему. 
А потом и это третье начинает угасать. Я так это понимаю

----------


## Юй Кан

> С двойственностью там очень просто. Не возможно доказать, что другие люди существуют, в определённом смысле и при этом не возможно доказать что другие люди не существуют в определённом смысле. И остаётся только предполагать, что другие люди существуют в определённом смысле. Вот вам и всё разбирательство с двойственностью.


Невозможно доказать, что другие люди существуют в определённом смысле, и при этом невозможно доказать что другие люди не существуют в определённом смысле. И остаётся только предполагать, что другие люди существуют в некотором не-о-пре-де-лён-ном : ) смысле.
Иначе говоря -- как сказывают в некот. махаянских источниках -- они ни существуют, ни не-существуют, ни существуют и не-существуют.

И чуток из Ланкаватары:

Далее, Махамати, [существа] возникают не сами и не появляются в другом месте, пребывая в самадхи, отчего и говорят [о них]: «Не-рождённые, не-самосущие». Все собственные природы, Махамати, являются не-возникшими и вместе с тем — не-самосущими. Все существа, Махамати, в силу непрерывности ежемгновенного потока существования и ви́дения существования изменений, не-самосущи. Оттого и сказано: «Все существа не-самосущи».

Далее, Махамати, каковы же признаки не-двойственности? Это подобно тому, как тень и солнце, длинное и короткое, черное и белое представляются двумя, будучи неразделимы. Как с сансарой и нирваной, так и со всеми дхармами: они не-двойственны. Не «где сансара, там и нирвана» и не «где нирвана, там и сансара», Махамати, ибо в этом — источник существования множественности и различий. Оттого и сказано: «Не-двойственны как сансара и паринирвана, так и все дхармы». Потому, Махамати, надлежит совершенствоваться в [постижения] признаков пустоты, не-рождённости, не-двойственности, не-самосущести.

Тут в связи с этим Благодатный произнёс такие гатхи:

137. Я неизменно учу пустоте, свободной от вечного существования и полного разрушения.
Сансара подобна сну, майе, и нет исчезновения кармы.

138. То же — с пространством, нирваной и двойным прекращением1.
(77) Невежды измысливают не-сотворённое, благородные же свободны от бытия и не-бытия.

----------

Альф (04.05.2017), Фил (03.05.2017)

----------


## Альф

> в [постижения] признаков пустоты, не-рождённости, не-двойственности, не-самосущести


Вопрос возник такой, вроде бы как из контекста получается, что пустота обладает некими характеристиками (признаками), но тогда что означает "шуньята шуньята"? 
Если Пустота пуста сама по себе, могут ли у нее быть признаки? Или же это просто условные понятия относительности, которые просто призваны облегчить человеку восприятие? 
Один ученый сказал, что прогресс в постижении возникает тогда, когда появляется новая осмысленная терминология. С его точки зрения, тогда возможны революционные скачки в понимании реальности. 
Я пока не понимаю, стоит ли концентрироваться на понятиях, возможно их следует просто использовать временно, либо же вовсе отказаться от условной понятийности, но тогда как же продолжать процесс познания, если и вовсе не на что будет опереться?

----------


## Алексей А

> Вопрос возник такой, вроде бы как из контекста получается, что пустота обладает некими характеристиками (признаками), но тогда что означает "шуньята шуньята"? 
> Если Пустота пуста сама по себе, могут ли у нее быть признаки? Или же это просто условные понятия относительности, которые просто призваны облегчить человеку восприятие?


Пустота это признак (тут не про признаки пустоты). Пустота пустоты - это ее лишь относительный способ существования.




> Один ученый сказал, что прогресс в постижении возникает тогда, когда появляется новая осмысленная терминология. С его точки зрения, тогда возможны революционные скачки в понимании реальности. 
> Я пока не понимаю, стоит ли концентрироваться на понятиях, возможно их следует просто использовать временно, либо же вовсе отказаться от условной понятийности, но тогда как же продолжать процесс познания, если и вовсе не на что будет опереться?


Как говорил Нагарджуна - без опоры на относительное, абсолютного (пустоты) не постичь.

----------

Альф (04.05.2017), Владимир Николаевич (04.05.2017)

----------


## Йен

> если и вовсе не на что будет опереться?


Когда не на что  опереться - это и есть необусловленное )

----------

Альф (04.05.2017)

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Как говорил Нагарджуна - без опоры на относительное, абсолютного (пустоты) не постичь.


Пустота в понимании Нагарджуны, это враньё. Почему? Потому что Нагарджуна называет пустоту абсолютным явлением, которое не является выдумкой человека, а существует само по себе. Все разговоры о пустоте, это враньё, если иметь в виду разговоры о пустоте мадхъямаки. Ну, кому-то это враньё приносит пользу. Дело в том, что для получения подобной пользы, иметь учение мадхъямаки не обязательно, подобная польза будет и без этого учения.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

Пустота, это пространство. Пространства нет. И никогда не было и никогда не будет. Но, люди своим воображением, выдумывают, рисуют это пространство. Пространство, это сказка, выдумка, творение разума. Пространство, это когда человек сам, отмеривает какую-то протяжённость, какой-то размер, какую-то длину пространства,  сам создаёт это отмеривание, сам выдумывает эту длину, этот размер, эту протяжённость пространства. А на самом деле, никакой длины, никакой протяжённости, никакого размера, у пространства нет, никогда не было, и быть не может, и самого пространства ведь нет. И никогда не было. А атман есть.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Если Пустота пуста сама по себе, могут ли у нее быть признаки?


Да не пустота сама по себе, а враньё само по себе. Какие признаки могут быть у вранья? Признаки вранья. Не так ли? И упая это враньё. И то что упая не враньё, это ещё одно враньё.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вопрос возник такой, вроде бы как из контекста получается, что пустота обладает некими характеристиками (признаками), но тогда что означает "шуньята шуньята"? 
> Если Пустота пуста сама по себе, могут ли у нее быть признаки? Или же это просто условные понятия относительности, которые просто призваны облегчить человеку восприятие? 
> Один ученый сказал, что прогресс в постижении возникает тогда, когда появляется новая осмысленная терминология. С его точки зрения, тогда возможны революционные скачки в понимании реальности. 
> Я пока не понимаю, стоит ли концентрироваться на понятиях, возможно их следует просто использовать временно, либо же вовсе отказаться от условной понятийности, но тогда как же продолжать процесс познания, если и вовсе не на что будет опереться?


Если заниматься процессом познания, связанным с созданием новых осмысленных терминологий, то следует, видимо, обратиться к науке, занимающейся по преимуществу внешним миром.
Буддизм же давно наработал вполне осмысленную : ) терминологию, предназначенную а) для выхода за пределы любых терминологий, б) для выхода из колеса перерождений (пусть даже, как в Махаяне, при декларировании нескончаемого пребывания к этом колесе до спасения из этого колеса последнего из чувствующих существ).

В общем о том, что слова/термины предназначены для уловления смысла, после чего необходимость в них утрачивается, давно сказал Чжуан-цзы.

А что касается пустотности пустотной пустоты и т.п., говорится в даосско-буддийском "Каноне чистоты и покоя", в частности -- так:

Ум человечий покой любит,
но страсти его отвлекают.Постоянно рассеивай свои вожделения,
и сам по себе успокоится ум.Очисти свой ум,
и сам по себе очистится дух,
        себе изначальному уподобясь 4.Шесть вожделений 5 [тогда] не проявятся,
и яда три 6 растворятся-исчезнут.Поэтому тот, кто ещё не способен
ум свой суетный от мути очистить,
        страсти свои ещё не рассеял.Тот, кто их способен рассеять,
ум, затем, изнутри созерцая,
        в уме никакого ума не находит;
        затем, извне созерцая формы,
        форм никаких не находит в формах;
        затем, созерцая издали сущности,
        не находит в сущностях никакой сущности.Постигший три [эти отсутствия]
уже пробудился —
        [одну] лишь пустоту постигает,
        самой пустотой пустоты созерцая
        в пустоте отсутствие того, что пусто:
        то, что пусто, уже отсутствует.Отсутствие отсутствия также отсутствует:
отсутствие отсутствия уже отсутствует.Предавайся так постоянно безмолвию,
безмолвию, не имеющему
        того, что безмолвствует.Откуда в нём взяться страстям и желаниям?
Желания, страсти уже не рождаются.
Это и есть исконный покой,
исконный покой сообразия миру 7.

----------

Альф (04.05.2017), Шуньшунь (05.05.2017)

----------


## Альф

> одну] лишь пустоту постигает,
> самой пустотой пустоты созерцая
> в пустоте отсутствие того, что пусто:
> то, что пусто, уже отсутствует.
> Отсутствие отсутствия также отсутствует:
> отсутствие отсутствия уже отсутствует


Ну, в общих чертах понятно. Единственно, что не совсем уловил, так это то, что если все время постигать пустоту пустоты пустот пустотностей и т.д., то получается что то вроде как бесконечного процесса, а не полного угасания и пресечения. Получается угасание угасаний, пресечение пресечений в непрерывной неограниченности. А это же продолжение изменений, тогда фактор времени присутствует. Если же изменения не пресечены, то получается, что ты дальше опутан Сансарой :Frown:

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Ну, в общих чертах понятно. Единственно, что не совсем уловил, так это то, что если все время постигать пустоту пустоты пустот пустотностей и т.д., то получается что то вроде как бесконечного процесса, а не полного угасания и пресечения. Получается угасание угасаний, пресечение пресечений в непрерывной неограниченности. А это же продолжение изменений, тогда фактор времени присутствует. Если же изменения не пресечены, то получается, что ты дальше опутан Сансарой


По поводу полного угасания в 4х печатях говорится "Нирвана есть истинный покой"
Получается, нет никакой работы по разбору Пустоты, ее свойст и прочего. Вся работа прекращена и никогда не начиналась даже.

----------


## Альф

> По поводу полного угасания в 4х печатях говорится "Нирвана есть истинный покой"
> Получается, нет никакой работы по разбору Пустоты, ее свойст и прочего. Вся работа прекращена и никогда не начиналась даже.


Нирвана с остатком это получается тогда как передышка, временное погружение, как у нырца. Все равно потом за воздухом всплывать нужно в условность. 
Вообще то я много таких противоречий замечал. Вот, тот же Нагарджуна сколько он рассуждает о пресечении двойственности. И тут же читаешь о нем, где говрится, что Нагарджуна учил людей концентрироваться на внутреннем мире, который, как он считал, намного богаче внешнего и может дать все ответы на вопросы. Но ведь разделение на внутреннее и внешнее и есть та же двойственность. Выходит что и сам Нагарджуна в нее погружался, несмотря на такие глубоки откровения, которые получил о недвойственности и пустотности

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Нирвана с остатком это получается тогда как передышка, временное погружение, как у нырца. Все равно потом за воздухом всплывать нужно в условность. 
> Вообще то я много таких противоречий замечал. Вот, тот же Нагарджуна сколько он рассуждает о пресечении двойственности. И тут же читаешь о нем, где говрится, что Нагарджуна учил людей концентрироваться на внутреннем мире, который, как он считал, намного богаче внешнего и может дать все ответы на вопросы. Но ведь разделение на внутреннее и внешнее и есть та же двойственность. Выходит что и сам Нагарджуна в нее погружался, несмотря на такие глубоки откровения, которые получил о недвойственности и пустотности


ну, честно говоря с трудами Нагарджуны я практически не знакома-если что то и читала-уже не помню.
Когда давно, когда я только начала читать о буддизме, размышлять и в том числе дошла о пустоте. Я хорошо помню, шли мы с одним чуваком,  разговаривали и вот он примерно такое строси-что мол такое карма-а я ему-взаимозависимость и что мол объекты сами по себе не существуют-пусты. А он-как пусты, они же существуют-вот же они (разводя рукой). Если все пустота-но ка же все существует, я же вижу их. Тогда я помню, сама и поняла-что это как-то странно и есть что-то еще. Я помню, я почувствовала-что есть что-то еще-но тогда я непонмала терминологию и просто незнала-как это назвать. Но я крепко задумалась тогда. А потом мне попалась притча про манаха и охотника. Где гуляющий монах заметил в чаще охотника, который целился в оленя. И манах сказал охотнику о карме, что он и сам станет после смерти оленем и будет страдать. А охотник глянул на монаха, который был радостен и хорошо одет-и нацелился на него стрелой, со словами-ты мне понравился. Ох, как я смеялась над этой притчей-прям до слез. А девченки говорили-ну это мы понимает-делай зло и будет зло и наоборот-а я говорю-дело не в этом-и тогда я сама поняла и сама смогла сформулировать это слово-это осознавание.

Просто посли "понимания"пустоты мир не исчезает) и двойственность и недвойственность как понятия-тоже не исчезают, относительная и абсолютная истина не исчезают. Меняет к ним отношение. Тогда будда использует все что есть, чтобы показать ученикам с разными способностями учение так, как они его могут воспринять.

----------

Альф (04.05.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Нирвана с остатком это получается тогда как передышка, временное погружение, как у нырца. Все равно потом за воздухом всплывать нужно в условность. 
> Вообще то я много таких противоречий заме


Ну поробуйсте разделить знание на части-и будет вам ответ. Например знание о сладком вкусе или о том, как плавать. Разве это знание с остатком-оно целостно.

----------

Альф (04.05.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Ну поробуйсте разделить знание на части-и будет вам ответ. Например знание о сладком вкусе или о том, как плавать. Разве это знание с остатком-оно целостно.


Пожалуйста. Плавать на воде - это одно, под водой - другое. Под водой: без акваланга - просто нырять, профессилнально нырять, экстремально погружаться на более чем 100 метров; с аквалангом: просто дайвинг, спасательные мероприятие, работа под водой, сверхглубокое погружение... Там везде, кстати разные цели и техники, соответственно. В условности то все относительно, все разделяется, классифицируется 
Вкус точно так же. Опытные дегустаторы и повара чувствуют на порядки больше палитру вкусовых оттенков и всяких послевкусий

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну, в общих чертах понятно. Единственно, что не совсем уловил, так это то, что если все время постигать пустоту пустоты пустот пустотностей и т.д., то получается что то вроде как бесконечного процесса, а не полного угасания и пресечения. Получается угасание угасаний, пресечение пресечений в непрерывной неограниченности. А это же продолжение изменений, тогда фактор времени присутствует. Если же изменения не пресечены, то получается, что ты дальше опутан Сансарой


В процитированном каноне речь идёт о прекращении шести вожделений/желаний и трёх ядов, что подразумевает полное просветление.
Соответственно, под постижением пустоты подразумевается неизменное ви'дение обусловленности всех дхарм/явлений.
При этом косвенно упоминается фактор, необходимый для достижение просветления: отсутствие двойственности восприятия, т.е. -- разделения воспринимаемого и восприятия, что становится следствием прекращения привязанности к "я". "мне", "моё". (Подробнее об этом -- в Калака сутте.)

Что касается изменений, то вплоть до полного выхода из колеса перерождений они имеют место: ум просветлённого остаётся обусловленным/изменчивым (иначе он просто был бы неспособен соответствовать повседневному существованию и общению). Однако эта обусловленность/изменчивость не содержит ничего неблагого. И в этом смысле ум просветлённого постоянен.

Наконец, время никуда не девается: в частности, тело достигшего просветления стареет, изнашивается, болеет...
Стало быть, вплоть до паринирваны/париниббаны (т.е. до окончательного выхода из колеса смертей и рождений) даже просветлённый опутан сансарой. Такие дела. : )

----------

Альф (04.05.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Стало быть, вплоть до паринирваны/париниббаны (т.е. до окончательного выхода из колеса смертей и рождений) даже просветлённый опутан сансарой. Такие дела. : )


Я хочу в паринирвану :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я хочу в паринирвану


: ))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (04.05.2017)

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Пожалуйста. Плавать на воде - это одно, под водой - другое. Под водой: без акваланга - просто нырять, профессилнально нырять, экстремально погружаться на более чем 100 метров; с аквалангом: просто дайвинг, спасательные мероприятие, работа под водой, сверхглубокое погружение... Там везде, кстати разные цели и техники, соответственно. В условности то все относительно, все разделяется, классифицируется 
> Вкус точно так же. Опытные дегустаторы и повара чувствуют на порядки больше палитру вкусовых оттенков и всяких послевкусий


Но дело не в количестве, а в качестве, понимаете?
Если вы знаете как переживаете желтый-по светло-желтый или темно-желтый будут все равно желтым, а не зеленым. 
Есть такой еще пример-как капля и океан. Качество капли воды и океана воды-одинаковые-это вода в своей сущности. А капля это или океан-это количество. Сколько бы нибыло капель-сущность их и океана все равно одинакова.

----------


## Альф

> Но дело не в количестве, а в качестве, понимаете?
> Если вы знаете как переживаете желтый-по светло-желтый или темно-желтый будут все равно желтым, а не зеленым. 
> Есть такой еще пример-как капля и океан. Качество капли воды и океана воды-одинаковые-это вода в своей сущности. А капля это или океан-это количество. Сколько бы нибыло капель-сущность их и океана все равно одинакова.


Ну в относительности то как раз все наоборот. Медики говорят что мы видим всего 3-4 цвета, а остальные создаются путем смешения и можно получить миллионы цветов и оттенков. 
Про океаны и моря еще круче. В каждом из них и даже в их частях вода отличается по составу. Даже можно сказать, что нет ни одной одинаковой воды, через пару метров уже отличаться будет. И то что это вода - всего лишь условное название. Просто объединили по какому то там признаку. Если бы у нас было более высокое восприятие тонкостей, то весьма вероятно, что могла бы существовать и какая та другая градация жидкостей, где разные воды бы отличались между собой и имели другие названия, не принадлежали бы уже к одной группе

----------

Шуньшунь (05.05.2017)

----------


## Альф

> : ))


А что тут смешного? Конец всем мучениям, а самое главное поискам. Конец суете. Полная свобода! Как птица в небесах. 
Вперед, в паринирвану, другого нет у нас пути, в паринирване остановка!

----------


## Юй Кан

> А что тут смешного? Конец всем мучениям, а самое главное поискам. Конец суете. Полная свобода! Как птица в небесах. 
> Вперед, в паринирвану, другого нет у нас пути, в паринирване остановка!


И опять смешно. : ) 
Типа "кто бы сомневался"... %)

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> И опять смешно. : ) 
> Типа "кто бы сомневался"... %)


Что-то не нравятся мне эти разделения нирваны на полную и не полную. Это похоже на враньё. Враньё и есть, враньём и является. Дело в том, что нирвана либо есть, либо её нет. А паринирвана, это не нирвана, а это то, что остаётся после того как будда потерял, утратил, свою нирвану. Паринирвана это не нирвана, это вообще не нирвана, а это то что остаётся после того как нирвана закончилась. Итак, не нирвана это пребывание в рождениях и смертях, а паринирвана это смерть.

----------

Дубинин (05.05.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Что-то не нравятся мне эти разделения нирваны на полную и не полную. Это похоже на враньё. Враньё и есть, враньём и является. Дело в том, что нирвана либо есть, либо её нет. А паринирвана, это не нирвана, а это то, что остаётся после того как будда потерял, утратил, свою нирвану. Паринирвана это не нирвана, это вообще не нирвана, а это то что остаётся после того как нирвана закончилась. Итак, не нирвана это пребывание в рождениях и смертях, а паринирвана это смерть.


Это Вы опять кому-то жалуетесь на тотальное враньё и, заодно, уговариваете никому не верить, кроме себя? : )
На полях: по правилам игры, называемой буддизмом и при этом игрой не являющейся : ), нирвану (завершающуюся после утраты и распада тела паринирваной) утратить не-воз-мож-но...

----------


## Альф

> Что-то не нравятся мне эти разделения нирваны на полную и не полную. Это похоже на враньё. Враньё и есть, враньём и является. Дело в том, что нирвана либо есть, либо её нет. А паринирвана, это не нирвана, а это то, что остаётся после того как будда потерял, утратил, свою нирвану. Паринирвана это не нирвана, это вообще не нирвана, а это то что остаётся после того как нирвана закончилась. Итак, не нирвана это пребывание в рождениях и смертях, а паринирвана это смерть.


То что все вокруг вранье, так это просто отношение к иллюзии. Форма нигилизма с примесью цинизма. Которое не дает освобождения. А значит не имеет смысла.
Как и смерть, потому что физическая смерть не освобождает, а паринирвана высвобождает из круга перерождений навсегда.

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Ну в относительности то как раз все наоборот. Медики говорят что мы видим всего 3-4 цвета, а остальные создаются путем смешения и можно получить миллионы цветов и оттенков. 
> Про океаны и моря еще круче. В каждом из них и даже в их частях вода отличается по составу. Даже можно сказать, что нет ни одной одинаковой воды, через пару метров уже отличаться будет. И то что это вода - всего лишь условное название. Просто объединили по какому то там признаку. Если бы у нас было более высокое восприятие тонкостей, то весьма вероятно, что могла бы существовать и какая та другая градация жидкостей, где разные воды бы отличались между собой и имели другие названия, не принадлежали бы уже к одной группе


Ну насмешили :Big Grin:  медики говорят мне что я вижу 3-4 цвета. А физики то с ними не согласны поди)) Если я вдруг захочу проверить-то я ведь даже света найду, не то что цвета. 

Оно все лишь условное название. эТо многообразие-и есть количество, а потенциальность-качество. Вот о чем я вам говорю,а не о видах воды.
Потенциальность просто проявляет это количество-как светло-желный или темно желтый, но не меняет его на зеленый.

----------


## Альф

> Ну насмешили медики говорят мне что я вижу 3-4 цвета. А физики то с ними не согласны поди)) Если я вдруг захочу проверить-то я ведь даже света найду, не то что цвета. 
> 
> Оно все лишь условное название. эТо многообразие-и есть количество, а потенциальность-качество. Вот о чем я вам говорю,а не о видах воды.
> Потенциальность просто проявляет это количество-как светло-желный или темно желтый, но не меняет его на зеленый.


Как сказать. Все зависит от того каковы условия внешней среды. Цвет светила, например, так же особенностей атмосферы. Если также предположить, что у вас в глазу расположен цветовой фильтр (теоретически ведь могут быть такие существа, ну приборы то уж точно), то вполне может быть, что то что было желтым в наших обычных условиях станет зеленым. Даже при обычных условий, многое также зависит и от состояния психики. Можно вообще ничего не увидеть, если пребываешь глубоко в сфере несуществования

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Как сказать. Все зависит от того каковы условия внешней среды. Цвет светила, например, так же особенностей атмосферы. Если также предположить, что у вас в глазу расположен цветовой фильтр (теоретически ведь могут быть такие существа, ну приборы то уж точно), то вполне может быть, что то что было желтым в наших обычных условиях станет зеленым. Даже при обычных условий, многое также зависит и от состояния психики. Можно вообще ничего не увидеть, если пребываешь глубоко в сфере несуществования


Незнаю, что за сфера несуществования. Есть такая притча, в которой чувак, больной желтухой видел все в желтых тонах, хотя здоровый видел много разных цветов. Конечно-многообразие (зеленый или желтый) зависит от условий, но то, о чем я говорю-это то, что "позволяет" переживать четко и ясно эти условия. Вообще любые условия, даже условия "ничего не увидеть", или условие "пустота", или "несуществование".

----------


## Альф

> Незнаю, что за сфера несуществования. Есть такая притча, в которой чувак, больной желтухой видел все в желтых тонах, хотя здоровый видел много разных цветов. Конечно-многообразие (зеленый или желтый) зависит от условий, но то, о чем я говорю-это то, что "позволяет" переживать четко и ясно эти условия. Вообще любые условия, даже условия "ничего не увидеть", или условие "пустота", или "несуществование".


Да я не спорю с вами просто из чувства бунтарства или чего то такого. Просто, как мне кажется, вы стремитесь выделить в условностях нечто истинное, какие то аксиомы, постулаты и непреложные положения, а их изначально нет в сансарных проявлениях. Это все обманки нашего восприятия. Должна быть другая система, очевидно, что выход не в этом. 
Вы же сами видите условности в абстрактных понятиях, которые дают психические достижения высших дхьян. Почему же вы в проявлениях низшей условности материального мира не видите относительностей? Если бы все было так просто, то мы бы давно все не только просветились, но и вышли из всех кругообразий существования, отвязались от материального мира так уж точно. Ну не дает поиск истин в видимом освобождения. Как по мне, это не та дорога, это самообман. Нужно что то другое, не это

----------


## Галина_Сур

> Да я не спорю с вами просто из чувства бунтарства или чего то такого. Просто, как мне кажется, вы стремитесь выделить в условностях нечто истинное, какие то аксиомы, постулаты и непреложные положения, а их изначально нет в сансарных проявлениях. Это все обманки нашего восприятия. Должна быть другая система, очевидно, что выход не в этом. 
> Вы же сами видите условности в абстрактных понятиях, которые дают психические достижения высших дхьян. Почему же вы в проявлениях низшей условности материального мира не видите относительностей? Если бы все было так просто, то мы бы давно все не только просветились, но и вышли из всех кругообразий существования, отвязались от материального мира так уж точно. Ну не дает поиск истин в видимом освобождения. Как по мне, это не та дорога, это самообман. Нужно что то другое, не это


Отчего че-вижу относительное в относительном. 
ну а где же еще должен быть поиск? Невозможно ничего наити, как ни крути, кроме себя и в себе. Вне себя нет освобождения, как собственно и неведения. Я работаю с тем, что я обнаружила. Я обнаружила-есть переживания-и я работаю с ними. Если обнаружу что-то еще-то буду работать с тем, что обнаружу.
Конечно вы работаете с тем, что вым понятно-а у меня лишь вариант, один из миллиона.

----------


## Альф

> Отчего че-вижу относительное в относительном. 
> ну а где же еще должен быть поиск? Невозможно ничего наити, как ни крути, кроме себя и в себе. Вне себя нет освобождения, как собственно и неведения. Я работаю с тем, что я обнаружила. Я обнаружила-есть переживания-и я работаю с ними. Если обнаружу что-то еще-то буду работать с тем, что обнаружу.
> Конечно вы работаете с тем, что вым понятно-а у меня лишь вариант, один из миллиона.


Ну, думаю, это хорошо, что вы проявляете упорство. Наверное смысл как раз в этом, постоянный поиск, тогда и путь со временем откроется. 
Просто я прошел через разные формы абстрагирования, на все проявленное смотрю под разными углами и понимаю, что в разных условиях относительности все предметы, вещи и явления, короче объекты кажутся другими. В принципе, познавать через Я, это йогический метод. Ему и Готама следовал (все пропускайте через себя), многие учителя буддистские тоже так советовали. Правда на определенном этапе познания и этого уже становится недостаточно. Если, допустим, все время созерцать через медитации, то все воспринятое будет на уровне ощущений, переживаний, как вы говорите. А этого недостаточно. Если изучать все эти переживания, можно прийти к тому, что все они обманчивы. И оттого своего Я не хватает для того, чтобы идти дальше. Тогда понимаешь, что оно тоже обманчиво. Да и если исследовать все мелкие нюансы, то из за бесконечности потока событий в иллюзии нужно будет потратить бесконечное количество перерождений. Тут нужно выводить какую то тенденцию, формулу, а значит шаблон. Который с одной стороны, облегчает работу, дает возможность оперировать  бесконечностями, присутствиями, отсутствиями и может быть, даже с пустотами, но поскольку является абстрактной конструкцией, то все равно подлежит пресечению, иначе из иллюзии так никогда и не выберешься. Тогда и возникает вопрос в методологии, что же использовать дальше? А других то конструкций нет. Вот и приходишь к пустотности пустот. И чем ее, как бы так выразиться, познавать, ума не приложу

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот и приходишь к пустотности пустот. И чем ее, как бы так выразиться, познавать, ума не приложу


Вот как Вы читаете -- ума не приложу... %)
Ясно же сказато:

Ум человечий покой любит,
но страсти его отвлекают.Постоянно рассеивай свои вожделения,
и сам по себе успокоится ум.Очисти свой ум,
и сам по себе очистится дух,
        себе изначальному уподобясь 4.Шесть вожделений 5 [тогда] не проявятся,
и яда три 6 растворятся-исчезнут.Поэтому тот, кто ещё не способен
ум свой суетный от мути очистить,
        страсти свои ещё не рассеял.Тот, кто их способен рассеять,
ум, затем, изнутри созерцая,
        в уме никакого ума не находит;
        затем, извне созерцая формы,
        форм никаких не находит в формах;
        затем, созерцая издали сущности,
        не находит в сущностях никакой сущности.*Постигший три [эти отсутствия]
уже пробудился —
        [одну] лишь пустоту постигает,
        самой пустотой пустоты созерцая
        в пустоте отсутствие того, что пусто:
        то, что пусто, уже отсутствует.*

----------

Альф (07.05.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Постигший три [эти отсутствия]
> уже пробудился —
>         [одну] лишь пустоту постигает,
>         самой пустотой пустоты созерцая
>         в пустоте отсутствие того, что пусто:
>         то, что пусто, уже отсутствует.[/B][/INDENT]


Ну пустота ума это понятно, пустота форм, существоаний/несуществований - тоже. В принципе, это можно вывести логически из того, что все объекты, как мы исследовали прежде, проявляют свою наполненность (качества, характеристики, окраски, уникальности) лишь во взаимоотношениях. Следовательно, если их образно говоря, отделить от взаимозависимого мира, то иы получим нейтральные пустые формы. Поэтому я могу понять, в принципе, как постигать пустотой ума. 
Постигая пустотой ума пустоты всех этих трех указанных. Но тут остается как бы противопоставление еще. "пустотой постигать пустоту". А написано "самой пусотой пустоты созерцать". Здесь уже и эта двойственность преодолена. А у меня еще нет, пока не въехал. И последняя фраза про отсутствия меня озадачила несколько. Может перевод неправильный? Мы же уже преодолели разделение присутствия/отсутствия раньше. 
Вот это пока не уразумел 
"самой пустотой пустоты созерцая
в пустоте отсутствие того, что пусто:
то, что пусто, уже отсутствует"

----------


## Галина_Сур

[QUOTE=Альф;787231] 


> Который с одной стороны, облегчает работу, дает возможность оперировать  бесконечностями, присутствиями, отсутствиями и может быть, даже с пустотами, но поскольку является абстрактной конструкцией, то все равно *подлежит пресечению*, иначе из иллюзии так никогда и не выберешься. *Тогда и возникает вопрос в методологии, что же использовать дальше?*


Просто то что вы выбрали-как метод-это отречение.




> А других то конструкций нет. Вот и приходишь к пустотности пустот.


И вам нужно пойти дальше-узнать больше об этом методе, потому что есть и еще одна составляющая-но вы ее все время отсекаете и потому незамечаете, ибо уперлись в пустоту пустоты. Это сострадание. На пути бодхисаттв-пустота и сострадание-а дальше-праджняпарамита.
Изучать нужно пару-а не одно-тогда это полный путь и метод, который приведет к освобождению.



> И чем ее, как бы так выразиться, познавать, ума не приложу


Поэтому пустота и состадание вместе, иначе нимкак не познать.

А вообще, для вашего кругозора-есть и еще методы, известные как преображение, то есть методы пути Ваджраяны, и самоосвобождение-методы пути Ати-йоги Дзогчен.

----------

Альф (07.05.2017)

----------


## Альф

> метод-это отречение.
> 
> есть и еще одна составляющая.. Это сострадание. 
> Поэтому пустота и состадание вместе, иначе нимкак не познать.
> 
> пути Ваджраяны, и самоосвобождение-методы пути Ати-йоги Дзогчен.


Ну без отречения на начальных этапах познания никуда. Даже если представить себе посвященного в занятие чем то человека, спортсмена, ученого, художника, - то все равно из за посвящения себя чему то одному, им приходится отрекаться от другого. Это базовые основы той же концентрации. Удерживать внимание на разных объектах с должным усердием весьма проблематично. Возможно, например, в 8 дхьяне на уровне максимального абстрагирования удерживать даже все объекты по принципу однородности, правда тогда и само восприятие становится настолько зыбким, что уже не совсем понятно присутствует оно или нет. 
А вот насчет сострадания вы, пожалуй, попали в точку. Раньше мне, вообще, было наплевать на других индивидов. Потом пришло понимание сострадания, как то само собой, правда я до сих пор не вижу смысла в его проявлении в каком то виде. Пускай себе остается потенциальным. Не против бодхистаттв, они раздают людяи внекармические подарки, как деды морозы. Это конечно хорошо, но вряд ли мой путь. Нет охоты во все это ввязываться, кому то что то ходить доказывать, обрастать взаимосвязями и взаимоотношениями. Это такая морока. Покрепче чем крест Иисуса Спасителя будет.
Насчет школ потому не задумывался особо. Просто если судить по шаблону иллюзии там такая каша во всех этих организациях, что исчезает сама идея за всеми интригами, пересудами, ритуалами и т.п. 
Но я посмотрю что за направления, которые вы упомянули, ознакомлюсь с основными положениями их систем

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну без отречения на начальных этапах познания никуда. Даже если представить себе посвященного в занятие чем то человека, спортсмена, ученого, художника, - то все равно из за посвящения себя чему то одному, им приходится отрекаться от другого. Это базовые основы той же концентрации. Удерживать внимание на разных объектах с должным усердием весьма проблематично. Возможно, например, в 8 дхьяне на уровне максимального абстрагирования удерживать даже все объекты по принципу однородности, правда тогда и само восприятие становится настолько зыбким, что уже не совсем понятно присутствует оно или нет. 
> А вот насчет сострадания вы, пожалуй, попали в точку. Раньше мне, вообще, было наплевать на других индивидов. Потом пришло понимание сострадания, как то само собой, правда я до сих пор не вижу смысла в его проявлении в каком то виде. Пускай себе остается потенциальным. Не против бодхистаттв, они раздают людяи внекармические подарки, как деды морозы. Это конечно хорошо, но вряд ли мой путь. Нет охоты во все это ввязываться, кому то что то ходить доказывать, обрастать взаимосвязями и взаимоотношениями. Это такая морока. Покрепче чем крест Иисуса Спасителя будет.
> Насчет школ потому не задумывался особо. Просто если судить по шаблону иллюзии там такая каша во всех этих организациях, что исчезает сама идея за всеми интригами, пересудами, ритуалами и т.п. 
> Но я посмотрю что за направления, которые вы упомянули, ознакомлюсь с основными положениями их систем


"Отречение" в буддизмах, есть не концептуальное переживание трёх видов страданий (особенно страданий "всепроникающей обусловленности")- что и ведёт к временному избавлению от причины страданий (личных)- тяги к возможности где-то найти счастье (покой).
А "сострадание" (в Махаяне)- есть познание истинное- относительного способа существования живых (не друзья- враги- нейтральные.., а всегда страдальцы тремя видами страдания)- и сия реализация (постоянное переживание)- ведёт к умиротворению по отношению к существам (и отчасти обретения сиддх "чтения умов других (на сколько ещё шаматхи хватит)

----------

Шуньяананда (07.05.2017)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Ну пустота ума это понятно, пустота форм, существоаний/несуществований - тоже. В принципе, это можно вывести логически из того, что все объекты, как мы исследовали прежде, проявляют свою наполненность (качества, характеристики, окраски, уникальности) лишь во взаимоотношениях. Следовательно, если их образно говоря, отделить от взаимозависимого мира, то иы получим нейтральные пустые формы. Поэтому я могу понять, в принципе, как постигать пустотой ума.


Предложенная/предполагаемая Вами модель -- абстрактная, поскольку: 
а) признаки объектов, как таковые, существуют, не будучи пустотными или отсутствующими; 
б) объекты, будучи обусловленными условиями и обст-вами, состоят из т.н. махабхут, о которых, к примеру, говорится в Махарахуловада сутте:

"Rahula, develop the meditation in tune with earth. For when you are developing the meditation in tune with earth, agreeable & disagreeable sensory impressions that have arisen will not stay in charge of your mind. Just as when people throw what is clean or unclean on the earth — feces, urine, saliva, pus, or blood — the earth is not horrified, humiliated, or disgusted by it; in the same way, when you are developing the meditation in tune with earth, agreeable & disagreeable sensory impressions that have arisen will not stay in charge of your mind.

"Develop the meditation in tune with water. For when you are developing the meditation in tune with water, agreeable & disagreeable sensory impressions that have arisen will not stay in charge of your mind. Just as when people wash what is clean or unclean in water — feces, urine, saliva, pus, or blood — the water is not horrified, humiliated, or disgusted by it; in the same way, when you are developing the meditation in tune with water, agreeable & disagreeable sensory impressions that have arisen will not stay in charge of your mind.

"Develop the meditation in tune with fire. For when you are developing the meditation in tune with fire, agreeable & disagreeable sensory impressions that have arisen will not stay in charge of your mind. Just as when fire burns what is clean or unclean — feces, urine, saliva, pus, or blood — it is not horrified, humiliated, or disgusted by it; in the same way, when you are developing the meditation in tune with fire, agreeable & disagreeable sensory impressions that have arisen will not stay in charge of your mind.

"Develop the meditation in tune with wind. For when you are developing the meditation in tune with wind, agreeable & disagreeable sensory impressions that have arisen will not stay in charge of your mind. Just as when wind blows what is clean or unclean — feces, urine, saliva, pus, or blood — it is not horrified, humiliated, or disgusted by it; in the same way, when you are developing the meditation in tune with wind, agreeable & disagreeable sensory impressions that have arisen will not stay in charge of your mind.

"Develop the meditation in tune with space. For when you are developing the meditation in tune with space, agreeable & disagreeable sensory impressions that have arisen will not stay in charge of your mind. Just as space is not established anywhere, in the same way, when you are developing the meditation in tune with space, agreeable & disagreeable sensory impressions that have arisen will not stay in charge of your mind.
Обстоятельнее о работе с этими велики элементами рассказано, к примеру, здесь. 




> Постигая пустотой ума пустоты всех этих трех указанных. Но тут остается как бы противопоставление еще. "пустотой постигать пустоту". А написано "самой пусотой пустоты созерцать". Здесь уже и эта двойственность преодолена. А у меня еще нет, пока не въехал. И последняя фраза про отсутствия меня озадачила несколько. Может перевод неправильный? Мы же уже преодолели разделение присутствия/отсутствия раньше. 
> Вот это пока не уразумел 
> "самой пустотой пустоты созерцая
> в пустоте отсутствие того, что пусто:
> то, что пусто, уже отсутствует"


Пустоту, всё же, не следует понимать буквально.
При этом если в предыдущем фрагменте ответа речь идёт о буддизме Палийского канона, то в стихотворном "Каноне чистоты и покоя" мы имеем дело с китайской версией учения Будды. 
А в кит. текстах (ПК не отвергающих, но предлагающих несколько иной путь/подход к достижению выхода из сансары) вопрос стоит иначе: в них так или иначе предлагается выйти за пределы рассудочного мышления. Отсюда и парадоксальность суждений, ставящих умствующих в тупик.
В частности, утверждение касательно чувствующего сущ-ва звучит так: "ни существует, ни не-существует, ни существует и не-существует". Тем самым ничего, как бы, не утверждается, отстраняя сам вопрос о сущ-вовании и  не-сущ-вовании.
А суждение об отсутствии в пустоте того, что пусто, -- вполне логично. Ибо при обнаружении в пустоте чего-либо, пусть даже пустого, мы тем самым вправе заявить: "Нет, эта пустота -- не пуста". : )

Для разнообразия -- замечательное утверждение патриарха Ло Цина: "Всё суть пустота, и негде даже присесть!" (странно, что при этом нет у него суждения итожащего: "И -- нечем..." %)

----------

Альф (07.05.2017)

----------


## Альф

> Предложенная/предполагаемая Вами модель -- абстрактная, поскольку: 
> а) признаки объектов, как таковые, существуют, не будучи пустотными или отсутствующими; 
> б) объекты, будучи обусловленными условиями и обст-вами, состоят из т.н. махабхут, о которых, к примеру, говорится в Махарахуловада сутте:...
> 
> Пустоту, всё же, не следует понимать буквально.
> При этом если в предыдущем фрагменте ответа речь идёт о буддизме Палийского канона, то в стихотворном "Каноне чистоты и покоя" мы имеем дело с китайской версией учения Будды. 
> А в кит. текстах (ПК не отвергающих, но предлагающих несколько иной путь/подход к достижению выхода из сансары) вопрос стоит иначе: в них так или иначе предлагается выйти за пределы рассудочного мышления. Отсюда и парадоксальность суждений, ставящих умствующих в тупик.
> В частности, утверждение касательно чувствующего сущ-ва звучит так: "ни существует, ни не-существует, ни существует и не-существует". Тем самым ничего, как бы, не утверждается, отстраняя сам вопрос о сущ-вовании и  не-сущ-вовании.
> А суждение об отсутствии в пустоте того, что пусто, -- вполне логично. Ибо при обнаружении в пустоте чего-либо, пусть даже пустого, мы тем самым вправе заявить: "Нет, эта пустота -- не пуста". : )
> ...


Согласен, что модель абстрактна. Как утверждает один уважаемый йогин, все модели, которые может предоставить нам наука или религия - абстрактны.
То что признаки объектов существуют, могу согласиться с вами только если добавить в условности, что, впрочем и следует из дальнейшего развития вашей мысли в пункте б). Если уже углубляться дальше, то придется подобную схему для объектов обрисовать, как у вас указано ниже "ни существует, ни не-существует, ни существует и не-существует", то есть нельзя сказать что у них присутствует или отсутствует ибо данное утверждение звучит не корректно, поскольку, как вы правильно выразились нам "предлагается выйти за пределы рассудочного мышления". 
В пункте б) очевидно идет речь о неких первоэлементах. Данное представление было характерно для зачатков философского мышления в разных народах (натурфилософия), я читал об этом: огонь, вода, земля, ветер, дерево, железо - у разных народов был свой перечень. Сейчас то становится понятным, что все они никак не есть первоэлементы в буквальном смысле этого слова, значит их возможно использовать только как те же абстракции. 
Относительно гармоничности очень похожую теорию можно просмотреть в принципах Дао, возможно и сам текст китайский. Они вообще, любят гармоничность) В принципе, я ничего против нее не имею, но вижу в ней скорее оптимальную отладку иллюзии, таким образом, чтобы она доставляла живому существу наименьшие страдания. Но в целом, не думаю, что гармоничность способна как бы освободить, вырвать тебя из круга перерождений. 
Что касается Путстоты, то я уже пришел к тому, что это не буквальное понятие (кстати опять выходит абстракция). Остается только пустота пустоты - последняя слабая надежда :Smilie:  
Суждение "отсутствии в пустоте того, что пусто", я так думаю, надо понимать так, чтобы не придавать пустоте каких то характеристик, которыми она не обладает. Это что то типа наводки. Ибо мы погружаемся в малодоступный раздел знаний, где двигаться можно только по очень слабым ориентирам - следы следов. 
Вообще ваши комментарии очень познавательны для меня. Нигде пока не встречал аргументацию такого уровня, относительно доступно подаваемую.  
Вы как все это усвоили, если не секрет?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Согласен, что модель абстрактна. Как утверждает один уважаемый йогин, все модели, которые может предоставить нам наука или религия - абстрактны.


Не знаю, что имел в виду ув. йогин, поскольку есть модели (в частности -- буддийская) рассчитанные именно на практическое применение для достижения вполне конкретной конечной цели (пробуждения или просветления).




> То что признаки объектов существуют, могу согласиться с вами только если добавить в условности, что, впрочем и следует из дальнейшего развития вашей мысли в пункте б). Если уже углубляться дальше, то придется подобную схему для объектов обрисовать, как у вас указано ниже "ни существует, ни не-существует, ни существует и не-существует", то есть нельзя сказать что у них присутствует или отсутствует ибо данное утверждение звучит не корректно, поскольку, как вы правильно выразились нам "предлагается выйти за пределы рассудочного мышления".


Если понять, что трилемма "ни сущ-ет..." предназначена для того, чтобы оставить в покое вопрос сущ-ния и/или не-сущ-ния, то окажется, что вопрос о корректности этой трилеммы должен быть также оставлен в  аналогичном покое. : ) 
Попросту говоря, ничего более точного для _рассудочного_ отстранения от... реальности сказать невозможно.




> В пункте б) очевидно идет речь о неких первоэлементах. Данное представление было характерно для зачатков философского мышления в разных народах (натурфилософия), я читал об этом: огонь, вода, земля, ветер, дерево, железо - у разных народов был свой перечень. Сейчас то становится понятным, что все они никак не есть первоэлементы в буквальном смысле этого слова, значит их возможно использовать только как те же абстракции.


Если махабхуты и абстракции (да хоть горшком назовите : ), то работа с ними, изложенная в цитате и ссылке, вполне конкретная конкретика... : )
Не заметили?
Это одно.
Второе -- почему "растекаетесь мысью по древу"? Форум буддийский, говорим о буддизме... Зачем размывать предмет разговора?




> Относительно гармоничности очень похожую теорию можно просмотреть в принципах Дао, возможно и сам текст китайский. Они вообще, любят гармоничность) В принципе, я ничего против нее не имею, но вижу в ней скорее оптимальную отладку иллюзии, таким образом, чтобы она доставляла живому существу наименьшие страдания. Но в целом, не думаю, что гармоничность способна как бы освободить, вырвать тебя из круга перерождений.


Вот опять... Какие ещё "принципы Дао" и некая любимая китайцами гармоничность? %)
Не отвлекайтесь пожалуйста: такие хронические роскошные/обширные отвлечения не ведут к прекращению запутанности мыслей. : )




> Что касается Путстоты, то я уже пришел к тому, что это не буквальное понятие (кстати опять выходит абстракция). Остается только пустота пустоты - последняя слабая надежда


Вам виднее. : )




> Суждение "отсутствии в пустоте того, что пусто", я так думаю, надо понимать так, чтобы не придавать пустоте каких то характеристик, которыми она не обладает. Это что то типа наводки. Ибо мы погружаемся в малодоступный раздел знаний, где двигаться можно только по очень слабым ориентирам - следы следов.


Не знам, куда Вы погружаетесь с учётом того, что сам всё время стараюсь знакомить Вас с элементами вполне, как мне кажется, доступного (пусть не для всех, но...) и _практичного_ "раздела знаний", именуемого буддизмом.




> Вообще ваши комментарии очень познавательны для меня. Нигде пока не встречал аргументацию такого уровня, относительно доступно подаваемую.  
> Вы как все это усвоили, если не секрет?


Спасибо на добром слове.
Что касается моего усвоения этого всего : ), то это -- возраст и род занятий (я переводчик, потому по ходу дела приходится много чего копать, уточнять и усваивать). Вот что-то и отложилось. : )
Или Вы спросили о другом?

----------


## Альф

> конечной цели (пробуждения или просветления)
> 
> Попросту говоря, ничего более точного для _рассудочного_ отстранения от... реальности сказать невозможно.
> 
> Если махабхуты и абстракции (да хоть горшком назовите : ), то работа с ними, изложенная в цитате и ссылке, вполне конкретная конкретика... : )
> Не заметили?
> Это одно.
> 
> Второе -- почему "растекаетесь мысью по древу"? Форум буддийский, говорим о буддизме... Зачем размывать предмет разговора?


Для меня коечная цель это паринирвана или что то типа того, вообщем окончательный выход из перерождений, другая реальность, абсолютная ничем неограниченная свобода (измерениями, временем, привязками, якорями и т.п.) А прозрение, пробуждение и просветления - цели вспомогательные 

Ну если есть отстранение от чего то одного, то и от другого тоже можно использовать, чтобы не вовлекаться, например в те же окрашивания объектов. Мы же ищем суть, а не проявленные в взаимоотношениях качества. 

Работать то можно, только сначала нужно определиться с чем. А то будет как всегда, чем дальше в лес тем больше дров. Ну знакома мне теория о том, что потоки дхарм - инстаграммы можно якобы разбить на неделимые частицы. По сути первоэлементы. Это в истоках буддизма вроде встречается практика. А позднее докапываются, до пустотности самих дхарм, значит и всех первоэлементов тоже. Отсюда следует вывод, что нет смысла с корпускулярностью возиться, а можно сразу к пустотам и пустотности перейти 

Ну и что касается буддистской и небуддистской тематики, так то, что было буддизмом на заре и то что стало сейчас это две большие разницы. Ну разве Так приходящий размышлял о пустотах пустот? Под вопросом даже его ли идея о 4 БИ 
И вот еще что пишут "Сутра сердца, которой придерживаются ряд махаянских школ, отрицает четыре благородные истины («в пустоте нет ни страдания, ни причины страдания, ни прекращения страдания, ни пути»), что, как указывает Е. А. Торчинов звучало кощунственно и шокирующе для последователей хинаяны, живших в период появления и развития махаяны
Так где же здесь чистый буддизм? А если еще посмотреть на заимствования прямые, обратные, взаимные из других религий - бона, христианства, дао  и т.п. Потом современная философия не только обогатилась буддизмом но и внесла в него многое. 
Что же касается китайцев то я именно это и имел ввиду, видение некоторых понятий сквозь призму ихней традиционной ментальности. 
А для меня буддизм просто средство постижения, а не "священная корова". Через абсолютизацию его ведь тоже можно впасть в условности, верно?

----------


## Галина_Сур

> А "сострадание" (в Махаяне)- есть познание истинное- относительного способа существования живых *(не друзья- враги- нейтральные.., а всегда страдальцы тремя видами страдания)*- и сия реализация (постоянное переживание)- ведёт к умиротворению по отношению к существам (и отчасти обретения сиддх "чтения умов других (на сколько ещё шаматхи хватит)


Да самом деле даже глубже этого, потому что это все еще внешняя сторона сострадания. Если кто-то воспринимает состадание так (как я выделили)-Манджушримитра называет таких людей "объектами сострадания". Можно так же опереться на текст Праджняпарамиты хридаи, чтобы понять это лучше.

----------

Дубинин (08.05.2017)

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Это Вы опять кому-то жалуетесь на тотальное враньё и, заодно, уговариваете никому не верить, кроме себя? : )
> На полях: по правилам игры, называемой буддизмом и при этом игрой не являющейся : ), нирвану (завершающуюся после утраты и распада тела паринирваной) утратить не-воз-мож-но...


Ясно одно. После того как будда, побыл какое-то время живым буддой, он превращается в кого-то другого, во что-то другое. Становится похожим на бога, чем-то. Может быть своим состоянием распухнувшего, раздувшегося и лопнувшего? Живой-то будда он не лопнул, он не лопнутый, но распухший, раздувшийся, если вы понимаете о чём я. Вопрос в другом. Насколько этот другой, является буддой и является ли он буддой вообще? Помнит ли он то, как он был живым буддой? Может ли он то, что он мог когда был живым буддой?

----------


## Сергей Иванович

Чем вообще настоящий живой будда, отличается от не будд, от обычных людей и богов? Тем что будда, познал познающего. Боги и обычные люди на это не способны. В йога сутрах Патанджали сказано, что познать познающего не возможно для йога. Итак живой будда это тот, кто обнаружил своё я. Если же некто утверждает что своего я нет, то он подобен богу.

----------


## Альф

А кто-нибудь пробовал объединить себя со страданием, сконцентрироваться так, чтобы стать одним с ним, неотделимым как учил Патанджали? Если да, то опишите ощущения, интересно будет узнать. 

Иванычу, а кто вам сказал, что Будда должен быть живым или мертвым. Это может быть просто ассоциативный образ. Все зависит от восприятия. Кто то его видит богом, для кого то он абстракция, для кого то некоторая природная сила. Относительность преграждает ум для понимания. У вас, вот, как кажется, слишком личностное восприятие. Попробуйте взглянуть на мир другими глазами

----------


## Йен

> А кто-нибудь пробовал объединить себя со страданием, сконцентрироваться так, чтобы стать одним с ним, неотделимым как учил Патанджали? Если да, то опишите ощущения, интересно будет


Сильная боль или удовольствие итак наводняют/поглощают ум полностью. Практикой же учатся не допускать такого состояния.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> А кто-нибудь пробовал объединить себя со страданием, сконцентрироваться так, чтобы стать одним с ним, неотделимым как учил Патанджали? Если да, то опишите ощущения, интересно будет узнать.


Патанджали-то именно и  учил анатте. Потому что он сказал что познать познающего не возможно.

----------


## Альф

> Патанджали-то именно и  учил анатте. Потому что он сказал что познать познающего не возможно.


Между познающим и познаваемым нет противоставления в максимальной концентрации. Про это даже йоги знали и называли безобъектным состоянием

----------


## Сергей Иванович

> Между познающим и познаваемым нет противоставления в максимальной концентрации. Про это даже йоги знали и называли безобъектным состоянием


Слышал, читал. Дело-то в том, что тут солипсистская фигня вылазит. Солипсизм не возможно опровергнуть но не возможно и доказать. Можно считать солипсизм, учением о том что Бог есть. Безрадостное учение.

----------


## Сергей Иванович

Солипсизм, это утверждать что все другие люди это точно своё я, что все они неживые, и что только своё я живое. Есть правда, утверждения что солипсизм это что-то другое. Ну, как и в буддизме. Я учил анатте, я никогда не учил анатте, сказал будда Шакьямуни.

----------

